# Antiwinterdownhillerteampokalfredwllihrmitmachenfr      ed;)



## guru39 (6. November 2007)

Gruß Guru,viel Spaß


----------



## Levty (7. November 2007)

Wieviel Promille?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (7. November 2007)

AWDHTPFWHMM - Fred? Heißt Du Raab?


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wieviel Promille?




Wann? um 4:34Uhr


----------



## parmesanritzel (7. November 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> AWDHTPFWHMM - Fred? Heißt Du Raab?



Ich kaufe ein "E".


----------



## Kitticat (7. November 2007)

Der Mann hat Einfälle....


----------



## Levty (7. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wann? um 4:34Uhr


Auch Schüler arbeiten hart!


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Auch Schüler arbeiten hart!



Stimmt  um die Zeit schon spämmen ist hart


----------



## Flugrost (7. November 2007)

*?*


----------



## Levty (7. November 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *?*


Flach...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. November 2007)

schlechte kopie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> schlechte kopie!



von was


----------



## UHU69 (8. November 2007)

warum nur dieser Fred?


----------



## Optimizer (8. November 2007)

mir hätte ja ein antiantiwinterpokalfred gefallen...


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> mir hätte ja ein antiantiwinterpokalfred gefallen...



dann seh`s doch so   der Anti hat übrigens heute Geburtstach, nein nicht
der Andi.



UHU69 schrieb:


> warum nur dieser Fred?



Das frage ich mich bei 99,08154711% der andern Fred`s auch


----------



## Optimizer (8. November 2007)

für was steht eigenlich das Leerzeichen zwischen fr und ed ??


----------



## el Zimbo (8. November 2007)

FReeride - ED... 

...oder er war wirklich nicht mehr nüchtern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. November 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> eigenlich ??



das mußt du dir Wegdenken


----------



## Quente (8. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> das mußt du dir Wegdenken


 
Ach so, da war gar kein Weg den mußte man sich denken  .


----------



## Optimizer (8. November 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Ach so, da war gar kein Weg den mußte man sich denken  .


Wo kein Weg, da kein häää???
Dieser Fred macht Sinn...


----------



## Levty (8. November 2007)

Mehr Sinn als gar keiner. Klar?


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2007)

langsam wirds hier dadaistisch - weiter so


----------



## one track mind (8. November 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> langsam wirds hier dadaistisch - weiter so



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMikAeK8rL0

endlich mal wieder ein thread, der was taugt .


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder ein thread, der was taugt .



Wo de Rescht hoschte Rescht


----------



## der-tick.de (8. November 2007)

Ein Sinnfreier Fred und ich hab noch nicht gepostet... Man Man Man...


----------



## eL (8. November 2007)

herr tick sie wollten sich doch nicht mehr vordrängeln!

Ihr geltungsbedürfnis nimmt unakzeptable formen an.

worum gehts hier ?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> herr tick sie wollten sich doch nicht mehr vordrängeln!
> 
> Ihr geltungsbedürfnis nimmt unakzeptable formen an.
> 
> worum gehts hier ?


1. Ich komme zuerst.
2. Noch nichtmal darum geht es hier... 
3. Sinnfreiheit. Und wehe dir du bringst Sinn rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 1. Ich komme zuerst.




immer?


----------



## Levty (8. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> immer?


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2007)

Rauschenbach is wie "Autobahn": 





			
				Vollpfosten B. Kerner schrieb:
			
		

> "...geht gar nicht."


Geriatriehumor


----------



## one track mind (8. November 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Rauschenbach is wie "Autobahn":
> Geriatriehumor




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DepNw-TaXyo


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2007)

Jepp, noch früher war "Der Plan" mit der Pizza auf der Bahnhofstreppe...

... das geht nun wirklich in die Annalen älterer dt. Musikgeschichte...


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DepNw-TaXyo



Yeah 

Ich hätte nicht daran Gedacht das dieser "Thrüad" Überlebt


----------



## der-tick.de (9. November 2007)

Immer diese Schrift bunt macher.... 
Also hmm... Ich versuche zumindest fast immer der schnellste zu sein....


----------



## fanta1 (9. November 2007)

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande in Bezug auf Erster 
 80% der Frauen hatten noch keinen Orgasmus , und 
   90% der Männer ist das sch***egal  
Schlimm oder !!!!

PS. das mit den 80% hab ich von einem Bekanten,  der einen kennt ,dessen Bruder( oder war es seine Schwester) ihm das gesagt hat.


----------



## UHU69 (9. November 2007)

"...fredwllihrmitmachenfr ed" - hicks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. November 2007)

du hast noch das Vergessen


----------



## JeTho (9. November 2007)

Sinnfrei mit dabei 
bei der riesen Sauerei.
Deshalb lade ich ein zur Sinnfreireimerei, 
wer von euch ist mit dabei?


----------



## one track mind (9. November 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Sinnfrei mit dabei
> bei der riesen Sauerei.
> Deshalb lade ich ein zur Sinnfreireimerei,
> wer von euch ist mit dabei?



klar bin ich dabei, 
kampf dem forumseinerlei,
und so ganz nebenbei:
es gibt kein bier auf hawaii.


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> es gibt kein bier auf hawaii.




    

Was soll ich dort
mit ohne Bier,
ich bin doch hier.


----------



## UHU69 (9. November 2007)

Hier ein Gedicht des Pirmasenser Randzonen-Bikers Hugo Ball:

jolifanto bambla o falli bambla
großiga m'pfa habla horem
egiga goramen
higo bloiko russula huju
hollaka hollala
anlogo bung
blago bung blago bung
bosso fataka
ü üü ü
schampa wulla wussa olobo
hej tatta gorem
eschige zunbada
wulubu ssubudu uluwu ssubudu
tumba ba-umf
kusa gauma
ba - umf

Darauf ein  oder  oder


----------



## Optimizer (9. November 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Hier ein Gedicht des Pirmasenser Randzonen-Bikers Hugo Ball:


Der Mann hatte Niveau...
@uhu: Schön, dass jemand Hugo-Ball mit der Randzone in Verbindung setzt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (9. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was soll ich dort
> mit ohne Bier,
> ich bin doch hier.



da gibts halt strand mit sand
wie am meer 
und palmenartigen pflanzen
und halbnackte mädels,
die den ganzen tag
hoola hoola tanzen.


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> da gibts halt strand mit sand
> wie am meer
> und palmenartigen pflanzen
> und halbnackte mädels,
> ...



es geht bei mir 
ja nicht um`s wollen,
ich möcht nur nicht
mein Bier verzollen,
drum bleib ich lieber hier,
und trink mein 
wohlverdientes Bier.


----------



## one track mind (9. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> es geht bei mir
> ja nicht um`s wollen,
> ich möcht nur nicht
> mein Bier verzollen,
> ...



bei dem elenden sauwetter draussen,
würd ich meinen ganzen biervorrat tauschen, 
gegen eine hängematte im palmengeäst,
und cocktails schmecken mir ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2007)

.


----------



## easymtbiker (10. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> .







erst die taste "ändern", dann "löschen"  

äh- ok, ich verstehe, du wolltest n punkt posten!


und mein motto ist auch:
 	"woher soll ich wissen was ich denke, bevor ich höre was ich sage"


----------



## zena (11. November 2007)

ach ischt des äh wonne,
wenn isch eire rheim vernemme,
über `n sinn ferner sonnenstränd,
hier im eisische pälzer-länd,
gibts nix sponnendes im fernseh,
muscht halt dieses fredsche lesee 
froch net was hat des fürn sinn,
denn des wäß doch jedes kinn,
sinnvolls kram des muscht imme mache,
dummzeisch babble konnscht hier un lache 

ein dreimalisches HELLAU


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> äh- ok, ich verstehe, du wolltest n punkt posten!



jo des stimmt, un später werd ich ä komma ProBieren.....isch bin schun
ganz hippelisch......hoffendlüsch klappts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alla


----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2007)

Weil ichs mitm Reimen nit so hab, hier ein Kleinod aus der Witzigpinslerfraktion:


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Weil ichs mitm Reimen nit so hab, ....



fahr isch lieber Rad 

Gruß Guru.

Wau , die 3 Seite, geil


----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2007)

Der, mein Lieber is nur für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. November 2007)

un dat mein guter, is fer dich


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (12. November 2007)




----------



## one track mind (12. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ7YedEopp4


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ7YedEopp4


----------



## UHU69 (12. November 2007)

"SPAM ist ursprÃ¼nglich ein Markenname fÃ¼r Dosenfleisch, bereits 1936 entstanden aus SPiced hAM, fÃ¤lschlich auch Spiced Pork And Meat/hAM.

Der Begriff SPAM â als Synonym fÃ¼r eine unnÃ¶tig hÃ¤ufige Verwendung und Wiederholung â entstammt dem Spam-Sketch der englischen Comedyserie Monty Python's Flying Circus: In einem CafÃ© besteht die Speisekarte ausschlieÃlich aus Gerichten mit SPAM, die âSPAMâ teilweise mehrfach hintereinander im Namen enthalten. Im Sketch wird das Wort âSPAMâ insgesamt knapp 100 mal erwÃ¤hnt.
Ganz allgemein existiert im amerikanischen Englisch die Floskel ââ¦ ist so unnÃ¶tig wie BÃ¼chsenfleisch (SPAM)â. Da amerikanische Soldaten â ob angeblich oder wirklich â ungern Fleisch der Marke SPAM gegessen haben, soll diese Redensart entstanden sein.
WÃ¤hrend der Rationierung im Krieg war SPAM eines der wenigen Nahrungsmittel, das in Amerika praktisch Ã¼berall und unbeschrÃ¤nkt erhÃ¤ltlich war. Die OmniprÃ¤senz dieses Fleisches, Ã¤hnlich wie die unerwÃ¼nschter Botschaften (z. B. als E-Mails), fÃ¶rderte die Entwicklung des Begriffs, die, wie oben erwÃ¤hnt, auch durch Monty Python's Flying Circus geprÃ¤gt wurde."
Danke an Herrn Wiki und Frau Pedia


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2007)

Spam
Unerwünschte Werbe-Mails
Die derzeit größte Plage im Internet sind Spam-Mails. Das sind unerwünschte und auch nicht bestellte Massen-Mailings, die meist für Produkte werben, die keiner will oder braucht.
Es wird unterschieden zwischen UCE (unsolicited commercial emails - unerwünschte kommerzielle E-Mails) und UBE (unsolicited bulk emails - unerwünschte Massen-Mails). Letztere unterscheiden sich dadurch von ersteren, dass sie nicht für ein käufliches Produkt werben, sondern irgendein anderes Anliegen kommunizieren sollen. Insofern gehören Kettenbriefe aller Art eigentlich auch in diese Gruppe. Der Unterschied ist allerdings, dass UBE von einem Absender ausgeht und direkt an die Empfänger geht, nicht Kettenbrief-artig verbreitet wird.
Für die meisten Empfänger unerwünschter Mails ist diese Unterscheidung eher akademisch - es ist so oder so einfach nur lästig und verstopft die Mailbox.

Woher haben die meine Adresse?!
Spammer arbeiten mit automatischen Programmen, die Web-Seiten, deren Gästebücher, Foren, Chats, Newsgroups usw. nach E-Mail-Adressen durchforsten. Diese Programme arbeiten ähnlich wie die Suchmaschinen und werden Harvester genannt - sie ernten E-Mail-Adressen.
Mit diesen Adressen wird innerhalb der Szene ein reger Handel getrieben. Ist eine Adresse einmal bekannt, muss man davon ausgehen, dass man im Laufe der Zeit immer mehr E-Müll bekommt.

Wie schütze ich meine E-Mail-Adresse (Prävention)?
Wichtig ist der sorgsame, verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit der eigenen E-Mail-Adresse, damit sie am besten gar nicht erst in die Hände der Spammer fällt. Dazu gehört, dass die Adresse nicht im Klartext auf eigenen Webseiten steht und nicht unbedacht an Stellen angegeben wird, wo man nicht genau weiß, dass sie nicht an Spammer weitergegeben wird.
Es empfiehlt sich für diese Zwecke eine Zweitadresse anzulegen. Diese nimmt man bei einem FreeMail-Anbieter wie z.B. Freenet.de, GMX, Web.de usw. Bei den meisten dieser Anbieter kann man die Mails an seine eigentliche Adresse weiterleiten lassen. Wird die Zweitadresse mit Spam zugemüllt, kann man sie relativ schmerzfrei wegwerfen und durch eine neue ersetzen. Die eigentliche (Erst-) Adresse teilt man nur guten Freunden und Bekannten mit.
Weiterer Vorteil: Die meisten FreeMail-Anbieter haben inzwischen Spam-Filter im Angebot, die das Haltbarkeitsdatum der Adresse verlängern helfen.   Tipp: Kostenlose Webmail-Dienste im Vergleich (PC-Welt online, 20.09.2007)

Schutz der Adresse durch Kodierung
Wenn man die eigene E-Mail-Adresse auf der eigenen Website angeben will/muss (Impressumspflicht), kann man sie kodieren, damit die Harvester sie nicht erkennen. Dieser Schutz ist allerdings nicht sonderlich zuverlässig/dauerhaft, weil die Harvester auch weiter entwickelt werden. Ein Hilfsmittel für diesem Zweck ist der E-Mail Address Encoder

Ich werde mit Spam überschüttet, was kann ich tun?
Ist das Kind einmal in den Brunnen gefallen, d.h. die eigene Adresse ist in die Hände der Spammer gefallen, kann man im Grunde wenig tun, um diese Flut wieder einzudämmen.
Die wirkungsvollste Maßnahme ist das Ändern der Mail-Adresse. Das kann schmerzhaft sein, weil man allen erwünschten Absendern die neue mitteilen und z.B. Visitenkarten neu drucken muss. Spätestens jetzt ist es Zeit für eine Zweitadresse (s.o.).
Was man auf keinen Fall tun sollte ist, auf die oft in Spam-Mails angebotene 'Remove'-Funktion einzugehen. Diese dient in aller Regel nur dazu, die Adresse als gültig und 'wird gelesen' zu klassifizieren und somit aufzuwerten. Man erhält in der Folge meist eher noch mehr E-Müll. Die Spammer können solche verifizierten Adressen für einen höheren Preis weiterverkaufen.
Aus dem gleichen Grund sollte man nie auf Spam-Mails antworten.

Aktive Spam-Bekämpfung
Bei Spam aus deutschen Landen oder aus EU-Staaten kann es sinnvoll sein den Absender bzw. dessen Provider zu ermitteln und sich beim Provider über den Spammer zu beschweren. Da unverlangte Werbe-Mails in Deutschland unzulässig sind, hat man einen rechtlichen Anspruch auf Unterlassung. Verantwortungsvolle Provider legen wenig Wert auf spammende Kunden und werden diese (evtl. nach Verwarnung) rauswerfen.
Wie man den Provider ermittelt, wird in der dt. E-Mail-Header-FAQ so gut und ausführlich erklärt, dass ich mir eigene Ausführungen dazu spare.
Den Anspruch auf Unterlassung kann man im Prinzip mit Hilfe eines kompetenten Anwalts mit einer Abmahnung durchzusetzen versuchen. Eine nicht ganz so große Keule ist der 'Widerruf der Genehmigung zur Speicherung meiner Daten für werbliche Zwecke'. Dafür gibt es einen bewährten Standardtext, der als 'TFFFFF' bekannt ist. Diese Antwort-Mail auf deutschen Spam eignet sich besonders für Spammer, die Spam unter eigener Flagge versenden.
Der meiste Spam kommt jedoch aus USA und wird oft über ungeschützte Mail-Server in China, Korea und anderswo, sowie seit einiger Zeit zunehmend über Botnets verschickt. Da hat es für den Einzelnen wenig Sinn wertvolle Zeit in die Bekämpfung zu investieren.
Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband hat im September 2005 eine Spam-Beschwerdestelle eingerichtet. Diese wurde mittlerweile wieder dicht gemacht, da die Projektförderung zum Jahresende 2006 ausgelaufen ist.

Spam-Filter
Eine Reihe von FreeMail-Providern bieten inzwischen Spam-Filter an. Ferner gibt es auch Spam-Filter für den Einsatz auf eigenen Mail-Servern (in Unternehmen/Organisationen) und auf dem eigenen PC (privat). Es gibt hier vielversprechende Ansätze, z.B. trainierbare Filter. Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit üblichen Filtern zeigt jedoch, dass allzu oft erwünschte Mails im Spam-Ordner landen und man genauso viel Zeit investieren muss, um diese Mails aus dem Spam-Ordner zu fischen, wie zum manuellen Löschen von Spam aus dem ungefilterten Posteingang.
Daher lautet meine Empfehlung: Probieren Sie es selbst für einige Zeit aus und entscheiden Sie dann.

Ich habe noch Fragen zu Spam
Bitte wenden Sie sich an die Betreiber der unten genannten Websites. Ich befasse mich vorzugsweise, um nicht zu sagen ausschließlich mit Hoaxes, Kettenbriefen, Viren und dergleichen. Auch noch Fragen zu Spam zu beantworten, übersteigt meine zeitlichen Möglichkeiten.

Andere Informationsseiten zum Thema Spam:

NEU (Juni '07) McAfee Whitepaper "Sagen Sie Nein, danke zu unerwünschten E-Mails" (auf Deutsch) 
AntiSpam.de 
Verbraucher gegen Spam 
E-Mail Header FAQ 
Thoms Fassung von Framstags freundlichem Folterfragebogen (TFFFFF) 
E-Mail Address Encoder (lokal) 
Newsgroup: de.admin.net-abuse.mail (danam) 
Spam-Filter: SpamPal (Open Source) 
Spam-Filter: SpamNet (für Outlook 2000/XP) 
weitere Spam-Filter bei Open Directory 
Mail-Programme mit Spam-Filter: z.B. Pegasus Mail, Mozilla Thunderbird (Download-Seite) 
Hinweise auf weitere gute, deutschsprachige Websites zu diesem Thema sind willkommen.

Naja, man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (12. November 2007)

immer noch net genug gespamt    

so kannste dir helfen

 Beschwerden/Rechtsweg  [Bearbeiten]Das wohl effektivste Verfahren zur nachhaltigen Bekämpfung von Spam dürfte sein, sich beim Provider des Spammers zu beschweren. Sollte damit die gewünschte Wirkung ausbleiben, ist der Rechtsweg günstig: Durch die entstehenden Verfahrenskosten und zu zahlenden Ordnungsgelder wird der Versand von Spam unlukrativ.

Die ineffizienteste, aber gemeinnützigste Gegenmaßnahme besteht darin, den Provider des Täters zu ermitteln und sich dort zu beschweren. Die eskalierende UBE-Flut kommt nämlich nur von einer begrenzten Anzahl an Providern, die Beschwerden noch nicht einmal beachten, während nicht wenige andere Provider für solche Hinweise dankbar sind und den Täter spätestens im Wiederholungsfall vor die Tür setzen.

Beschwerden sind nur sinnvoll, wenn man sie so gut es geht automatisiert, um möglichst viele pro Tag zu verschicken. Kritiker (halb-)automatisierter Spam-Reports weisen allerdings zu Recht darauf hin, dass automatisierte oder über entsprechende Dienstleister/Software erzeugte Beschwerden nicht nur oft fehlerhaft sind und daher nicht selten Unbeteiligte treffen, sondern von den Abusedesks vieler Provider auch pauschal gelöscht werden. Die sinnvollere Alternative kann daher durchaus eine von Hand geschriebene Beschwerde sein, die sich auf die wesentlich Punkte wie Header und Inhalt beschränkt oder sich  im Idealfall  auf weitere Spamsendungen aus gleicher Quelle bezieht.

Zu analysieren ist der Header der E-Mail, der von vielen Mail-Clients gar nicht oder nur mit der Schaltfläche Quellcode betrachten gezeigt wird. Darin ist alles leicht zu fälschen außer den IP-Adressen der MTAs (Mail-Server), die die E-Mail transportiert haben. Diese stehen in Headerzeilen, die mit dem Schlüsselwort Received anfangen, und unterscheiden sich von potenziellen Fälschungen dadurch, dass sie in runden oder eckigen Klammern stehen. Man verfolgt die Kette dieser Weiterleitungen bis zum ersten System, das nicht mehr zum eigenen Provider gehört, denn weiter hinten stehende Systeme können auch gefälscht sein. Zu welchem Provider diese IP-Adresse gehört, ermittelt man mit dem UNIX-Befehl whois und dem Whois-Server der zuständigen Registry.

Das Format, mit dem die einzelnen Whois-Server antworten, ist uneinheitlich. Wenn als angeblicher Provider eine Firma mit einem winzigen Class-C-Netz genannt wird, riskiert man, dass der vermeintliche Provider und der Täter identisch sind. Man muss mit etwas Erfahrung und Geschick den Upstream, also den eigentlichen Provider, ermitteln. Beispiel: Die IP-Nummer gehört einer deutschen Firma, die schon vom Namen her Internet-Werbung als Geschäftsziel hat, nur über 128 IP-Nummern verfügt und offenbar über die Telekom ans Internet angeschlossen ist. Dann beschwert man sich direkt bei der Telekom.

Die meisten Provider haben eine eigene Beschwerde-Adresse [email protected], die jedoch nicht immer im Whois-Server eingetragen ist. Um zu ermitteln, welches die richtige Beschwerde-Adresse zu einer bestimmten Domain ist, leistet http://www.abuse.net/ wertvolle Dienste, wo allerdings nicht direkt anhand IP-Adressen (Nummern) nachgesehen werden kann, weil IP-Adressen öfters den Besitzer wechseln.

Die Beschwerde verfasst man knapp und höflich und hängt eine vollständige Kopie der missbräuchlichen E-Mail (mit > in der ersten Spalte) unten dran, und zwar nicht als Attachment. Dass der Header vollständig, vor allem mit allen Received-Zeilen, mit enthalten ist, spielt für den Missbrauchs-Sachbearbeiter eine entscheidende Rolle, um den Täter zu ermitteln. Eine Ausnahme ist [email protected], wo Beschwerden mit UBE verwechselt und zurückgewiesen werden, wenn sie mehr von der missbräuchlichen E-Mail zitieren als nur den Header.

Möglichkeiten zur Automatisierung dieses Ermittlungs- und Beschwerdeprozesses bieten Dienstleister wie beispielsweise SpamCop. Wer sich hier registriert hat, kann einfach den Quelltext einer UCE dorthin schicken und erhält in der Regel nur wenige Sekunden später eine Bestätigungsmail. In dieser ist ein Link (zur SpamCop-Website) enthalten, dem man mit dem Browser folgt und dort nochmals bestätigt, dass es sich bei der Mail tatsächlich um Spam handelt. Alles weitere wird von SpamCop übernommen  an wen die Beschwerden letztendlich verschickt werden, lässt sich ebenfalls der letztgenannten Webseite entnehmen.


 Internet-Beschwerdestelle  [Bearbeiten]Seit dem 1. Januar 2007 nimmt die Internet-Beschwerdestelle des Bündnispartners eco-Verband Spam-Beschwerden an und für Rechtsberatungen zum Thema Spam stehen seit dem die Verbraucherzentralen zur Verfügung. Zuvor hatte sich der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband e. V., bis zum 31. Dezember 2006, in einem Versuchsprojekt um die Verfolgung und Ahndung unerwünschter E-Mails gekümmert.[4]

Am 1. Juli 2005 hatte das vom Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz, Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (BMVEL) zusammen mit dem Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband e. V. ein mittlerweile wieder eingestelltes Projekt einer Beschwerdestelle zur Bekämpfung von Spam gestartet. Unter [email protected] konnten Verbraucher dem VZBV per Mail unerwünscht eingetroffene Spams übermitteln. Der VZBV überprüfte diese Fälle und ging in geeigneten Fällen juristisch gegen Spam-Versender und deren Auftraggeber vor. Der VZBV arbeitete hierzu mit anderen Verbraucherzentralen auf der ganzen Welt zusammen. Er hatte sich zum Ziel gesetzt, Spam mit allen juristischen Mitteln unprofitabel zu machen. Der Service ist kostenlos, und war nur für Privatpersonen gedacht.[5] Eine Registrierung war nicht nötig. Die Sache zeigte Wirkung. Besonders Spammer aus Deutschland und dem Rechtsgebiet der EU konnten sich nicht mehr in der scheinbaren Anonymität des WWW verstecken. Doch auch international wurde der VZBV dank mehrerer Kooperationen tätig. Der Vorteil gegenüber Spam-Filtern lag hierbei darin, dass die Versender von Spam belangt werden, Spammen illegalisiert wird und somit langfristig das Versenden von Spam zurückging. Der Nachteil war der, dass die Spam-Mails erstmal weiter im Postfach landeten und das Weiterleiten inklusive des erweiterten Headers zeitaufwendig war. Die Beschwerdestelle wurde am 31. Dezember 2006 jedoch vorläufig eingestellt, so dass man seit Mitte Dezember keinen Spam mehr melden kann. Ob und wann die Beschwerdestelle fortgeführt wird, steht noch nicht fest.


eBay/PayPal  [Bearbeiten]Auch eBay oder PayPal verfolgen natürlich primär im eigenen Interesse Spam-Versender. Diese werden auf Unterlassung verklagt, mit dem Ziel, dass es keine Spam-Mails über die Firma mehr gibt. eBay und PayPal gehen jedem Hinweis nach und verfolgen die Versender von Spam-Mails weltweit. Dazu muss man nur Spam-Mails, die sich für eBay bzw. PayPal ausgeben bzw. darauf berufen, mit dem erweiterten Header an folgende Adresse weiterleiten: [email protected] oder [email protected]. Man erhält dann eine Antwort, ob die Mail echt war oder nicht, sowie allgemeine Informationen zum Thema.


 Mimikry  [Bearbeiten]Neben technischen Möglichkeiten gibt es noch weitere Methoden, den Täter an der Ausführung seiner Geschäfte zu hindern. So können Empfänger von UCE z. B. zum Schein mit falschen persönlichen Daten auf die angebotenen Geschäfte eingehen. Dies bewirkt beim Händler, dem der Täter zuarbeitet, eine Flut von Fehlern bei Bestellungen von Kunden, die vom Täter angeworben wurden. Das führt möglicherweise sogar zur Beendigung des Geschäftsverhältnisses. Dieses Vorgehen lässt sich automatisieren (beispielsweise mit Proxys), ist rechtlich aber höchst fraglich.

Absender von Nigeria-Connection-Mails kann man einfach durch Antworten und das Führen zielloser Diskussionen beschäftigen, das sogenannte Scambaiting. Dies bindet beim Täter Zeit, ist aber unter Umständen gefährlich, da man Kriminelle stört, die in der Regel über Verbindungen nach Europa und Nordamerika verfügen. Scambaiting sollte nur von erfahrenen Personen oder unter ihrer Anleitung durchgeführt werden, um die Übermittlung von Daten, die zur Identifizierung führen können, zu vermeiden. Hierzu zählen insbesondere persönliche Daten wie Name, Adresse und Bankverbindung, aber auch eigene Bilder, Nicknames in Foren und Chats, IP-Adressen und Telefonnummern.


 Maßnahmen gegen Usenet-Spam  [Bearbeiten]Das unmittelbarste und wirksamste Instrument ist das Canceln. Damit veranlasst man alle entsprechend konfigurierten Newsserver, den Spam zu löschen. Diese Maßnahme greift um so erfolgreicher, je schneller sie auf Spam reagiert, weil sie nur denjenigen zugute kommt, die den Spam noch nicht mit dem Newsreader vom Newsserver heruntergeladen haben. Das Canceln von Spam erfordert die sorgfältige Einhaltung vielfältiger Regeln, man kann dabei sehr viel falsch machen. 
Beschwerden an die Newsprovider der Spammer können bewirken, dass diesen die Nutzungsmöglichkeit des jeweiligen Newsserver entzogen wird. 
Sehr selten werden Newsprovider, die auf Beschwerden nicht reagieren, mit einem Usenet Death Penalty (UDP) belegt, welches in zwei Formen geschehen kann: 
Passives UDP: Die Administratoren der wichtigsten Newsserver einigen sich darauf, dass alle Usenet-Artikel, die über die Newsserver des schwarzen Schafes gelaufen sind, nicht weitergeleitet werden und damit verschwinden. 
Aktives UDP: Die Spam-Canceller verständigen sich darauf, alle Artikel, die von den Newsservern des schwarzen Schafes aus ins Usenet gelangt sind, zu canceln, so als seien sie Spam. 
Newsgroups, die sex in ihrem Namen tragen, lassen sich umbenennen. Dies ist sehr erfolgreich mit der ehemaligen Newsgroup de.talk.sex geschehen, die heute de.talk.liebesakt heißt und damit kaum noch Spam anlockt. 
NoCeM als Alternative zum Canceln: Während das Canceln erfordert, jedem einzelnen Spam-Artikel eine eigene Cancel-Message hinterherzuschicken, kommt dieses Verfahren mit Steuernachrichten aus, die gleich ganze Listen von Spam-Artikeln enthalten. Diese NoCeM-Steuernachrichten werden allerdings nur von speziellen Clients verstanden, die nicht besonders weit verbreitet sind, und sind im Gegensatz zu Cancel-Messages nicht imstande zu vereiteln, dass als Folge von Spam Diskussionen über den Spam, die zum Thema der jeweiligen Newsgroup gar nicht passen, die Newsgroup unleserlich machen. 
Moderierte Newsgroups: Die Beiträge gelangen nicht unkontrolliert ins Usenet, sondern werden von einem Moderator abgefertigt, der Spam abfangen kann. Es gelingt nicht immer, einen Freiwilligen für dieses Amt zu finden. Die ehemals sehr erfolgreiche Stellenanzeigen-Newsgroup misc.jobs.offered musste aus diesem Grund abgeschafft werden. 
Serverseitige Maßnahmen: Newsserver-Software lässt sich mit Add-Ons ergänzen, die Spam erkennen und zurückweisen. Dazu gehört z. B. die Software Cleanfeed. 
Clientseitige Maßnahmen: Die meisten Newsreader verfügen über ein sog. Killfile, das steuert, was man zu sehen bekommt. Der Bayessche Filter sortiert erwünschte und unerwünschte E-Mails, nach einem Training durch den Benutzer des E-Mail-Clients. 
Wegwerf-E-Mail-Adressen: Bei der Verwendung von Wegwerf-E-Mail-Adressen gibt der Benutzer anstelle seiner eigenen Adresse eine temporäre, gültige E-Mail-Adresse an. Der Benutzer hält seine eigentliche Adresse somit anonym und verhindert, dass sein E-Mail-Konto mit Spam zugedeckt wird. 

 Rechtslage  [Bearbeiten]
 Rechtslage in Deutschland  [Bearbeiten]Eine Haftungsfrage für den Versand von E-Mail-Würmern und Trojanern, die den größten Anteil an der UBE nach UCE ausmachen dürften, ist in Deutschland noch umstritten. Unter sehr eingeschränkten Bedingungen sehen einige Autoren zumindest Unternehmen als haftbar an, für Privatpersonen verneint die Literatur überwiegend eine Haftungsverpflichtung. Ein Unterlassungsanspruch gegen versehentliche Wurmversender wurde bislang noch nicht durchgesetzt. Strafrechtlich ist das Erstellen und Verbreiten von Würmern, Viren und Trojanern als Computersabotage relevant. Im Jahr 2005 wurde in Deutschland deswegen ein Schüler als Autor von Netsky und Sasser zu einem Jahr und neun Monaten Haft auf Bewährung verurteilt.

Aus unerwünschter E-Mail-Werbung kann sowohl ein wettbewerbsrechtlicher als auch ein privatrechtlicher Unterlassungsanspruch des Empfängers an den Versender erwachsen. Es ist dabei unerheblich, ob und wie häufig der Spammer schon spammte: Ein Unterlassungsanspruch entsteht ab der ersten E-Mail.


 Wettbewerbsrecht  [Bearbeiten]Nach ständiger Rechtsprechung der Instanzgerichte und mittlerweile auch des BGH (BGH, Urteil vom 11. März 2004, AZ: I ZR 81/01) zum alten Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) ist eine Zusendung von unerwünschten Werbe-E-Mails nach den gleichen Grundsätzen sitten- und damit wettbewerbswidrig, die schon auf die Werbung per Telex, Telefax und Telefon angenommen wurden.

Demzufolge ist es dem Empfänger nicht zuzumuten, Werbung zu tolerieren, in deren Empfang er nicht eingewilligt hat, wenn dadurch auf Seiten des Empfängers Kosten und/oder eine sonstige Störung entstehen.

Das neue UWG (seit 2004) regelt unmissverständlich die Ansprüche, die an E-Mail-Werbung gestellt werden, damit sie wettbewerbsrechtlich einwandfrei ist. Dazu gehört insbesondere, dass der Empfänger in die Zusendung von Werbung per E-Mail vorher eingewilligt hat. Unterlassungsansprüche aus dem UWG stehen allerdings nur Wettbewerbern des Spammers zu, auch wenn der Begriff Wettbewerber weit ausgelegt wird. Dafür wirkt ein wettbewerbsrechtlicher Unterlassungsanspruch auf den gesamten geschäftlichen Verkehr. Der Spammer darf also auch keinem Dritten mehr unerwünschte Werbung zusenden. Würde er dabei erwischt, droht ihm die Zahlung eines Ordnungsgeldes an die Staatskasse oder sogar Ordnungshaft. Tatsächlich wurden schon Ordnungsgelder gegen Spammer verhängt, wenn sie gegen eine gerichtliche Unterlassungsverfügung verstoßen haben.


 Haftungsrecht  [Bearbeiten]Weniger umfassend, dafür individuell schützend und ohne Wettbewerber-Position lässt sich auch aus dem allgemeinen Haftungsrecht ein Unterlassungsanspruch gegenüber dem Spammer herleiten. Er konstruiert sich, wie jeder Unterlassungsanspruch in diesem Bereich, aus den §§ 1004 analog und 823 Abs. 1 BGB.

Für Privatanwender wird dann auf das allgemeine Persönlichkeitsrecht, das sich aus dem Grundgesetz herleitet, rekurriert, der geschäftliche Anwender sieht einen ebenfalls grundrechtlich geschützten Eingriff in das Recht am eingerichteten und ausgeübten Gewerbebetrieb. Beides sind sonstige Rechte im Sinne des § 823 Abs. 1 BGB.


 Strafrecht  [Bearbeiten]Vermehrt wird in letzter Zeit auch diskutiert, den Absender von unerwünschter Werbe-E-Mail strafrechtlich zu verfolgen. Einen Ansatz lieferte dazu die Dissertation Zur strafrechtlichen Bewältigung des Spamming von Thomas Frank. Eine Zusammenfassung davon war in Computer und Recht 2/2004 S. 123ff. abgedruckt. Allerdings ist die Rechtsprechung dazu noch uneinheitlich, insbesondere sehen die Staatsanwaltschaften derzeit noch keinen Handlungsbedarf.

Das seit 1. März 2007 in Kraft getretene Telemediengesetz verbietet in § 6 Abs. 2 das Verschleiern oder Verheimlichen des Absenders und des kommerziellen Charakters der Nachricht. Der Verstoß gegen das Verbot wird als Ordnungswidrigkeit mit einem Bußgeld geahndet.


 Anti-Spam-Gesetz  [Bearbeiten]Der Deutsche Bundestag hat am 17. Februar 2005 in erster Lesung den Entwurf eines Anti-Spam-Gesetzes beraten. Das Anti-Spam-Gesetz soll das Teledienstegesetz um folgende Regelung erweitern:

Werden kommerzielle Kommunikationen per elektronischer Post (E-Mail) versandt, darf in der Kopf- und Betreffzeile weder der Absender noch der kommerzielle Charakter der Nachricht verschleiert oder verheimlicht werden. Ein Verschleiern oder Verheimlichen liegt insbesondere dann vor, wenn die Kopf- oder Betreffzeile absichtlich so gestaltet ist, dass der Empfänger vor Einsichtnahme in den Inhalt der Kommunikation keine oder irreführende Informationen über die tatsächliche Identität des Absenders oder den kommerziellen Charakter der Nachricht erhält. 
Ein Verstoß gegen diese Regelung soll als Ordnungswidrigkeit mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 50.000 Euro geahndet werden. Die Regelung würde allerdings nur die Irreführung über Absender und Inhalt der Mail verbieten, nicht aber das unverlangte Zusenden von Werbe-E-Mails selbst.

Das Gesetz wurde in der 15. Legislaturperiode des Deutschen Bundestages nicht mehr verabschiedet und wird in der 16. Legislaturperiode als eigenständiges Gesetz nicht in Kraft treten. Stattdessen wird eine ähnliche Regelung im neuen Telemediengesetz als § 6 Abs. 2 eingeführt, vgl. den vorangehenden Abschnitt Strafrecht.


 Rechtslage in anderen Ländern  [Bearbeiten]Im übrigen Europa ist die Rechtslage durch die Richtlinie des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates über die Verarbeitung personenbezogener Daten und den Schutz der Privatsphäre in der elektronischen Kommunikation (2002/58/EG) vom 12. Juli 2002, die bis Ende 2003 von den EU-Mitgliedstaaten in nationales Recht umzusetzen war, im Ergebnis vergleichbar:

Die Zusendung von E-Mail-Werbung ist nur dann erlaubt, wenn der Empfänger vorher eingewilligt hat. Die konkrete Umsetzung in das jeweilige nationale Recht ist in den jeweiligen Ländern unterschiedlich. Eine Übersicht dazu liefert die Dissertation von Björn Bahlmann Möglichkeiten und Grenzen der rechtlichen Kontrolle unverlangt zugesandter E-Mail-Werbung. Internationale Regelungen und alternative Lösungsmöglichkeiten, die nur direkt beim Verlag erhältlich ist.

In Österreich war von 1999 bis 2003 für das Versenden von Massen- oder Werbe-E-Mail nach § 101 Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) 1997 die vorherige Zustimmung des Empfängers erforderlich (opt in), UCE und UBE somit verboten. Die Nachfolgeregelung, § 107 TKG 2003, erlaubte UCE an Unternehmen oder Behörden, mit Einschränkungen auch an bestehende Privatkunden, wenn diese weitere Nachrichten ablehnen können (opt out). Massen- oder Werbe-E-Mail an Privatpersonen bedarf weiterhin der vorherigen Zustimmung des Empfängers (opt-in). Seit März 2006 ist der Versand von UCE und UBE (ohne vorherige Zustimmung des Empfängers) wieder generell verboten. Auch eine Mail oder ein Anruf um eine solche Zustimmung einzuholen erfüllt den Tatbestand nach § 107 TKG. Zuwiderhandlungen werden von der Fernmeldebehörde mit bis zu 37.000 Euro bestraft. Unabhängig davon besteht die Möglichkeit einer Klage durch den Empfänger auf Unterlassung oder durch einen Mitbewerber wegen unlauteren Wettbewerbs.


Wers gelesen hat selber schuld


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2007)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> immer noch net genug gespamt
> 
> so kannste dir helfen
> 
> ...


----------



## UHU69 (12. November 2007)

.,-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (13. November 2007)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> immer noch net genug gespamt
> 
> so kannste dir helfen
> 
> ...



so kriegt man auch ne seite im forum voll


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> so kriegt man auch ne seite im forum voll



Menno, wegen dir musste ich das nochmal lesen


----------



## zena (14. November 2007)

boah das wird ja philosophisch so viel wissen auf einer seite 
da soll mal einer sagen dass dieses fred ünnötig ist


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2007)

...von wegen löschen - bei diesem Beitrag hat's nicht funktioniert  
(da IST kein Löschen-Button...)


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (14. November 2007)




----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2007)

Hey Alder - dein Button funzt awwer ah net!!!  
(trotzdem Danke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (14. November 2007)




----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2007)

...das Bild oben kannte ich schon


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2007)

Nee, Quatsch, war das hier:


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2007)

Mist, eigentlich wollte ich hier nicht mitspammen... 
Der einzig wahre Spammer-Fred ist doch der AWP-Fred


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (14. November 2007)

Jeder ist ein Spammer


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2007)

numero uno:


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2007)

numero dos:


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (14. November 2007)




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (14. November 2007)

He EL ZIMBO hab en neues Bike für dich gefunden


----------



## pfalz (14. November 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. November 2007)




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (14. November 2007)

:kotz: 






isn inseider


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> ( Löschen)



Hey Zimbo, was sinnen des ver Neschative Vib`s, ...... des will isch do net höre  

Wau, Saite Fier


----------



## Quente (15. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hey Zimbo, was sinnen des ver Neschative Vib`s, ...... des will isch do net höre
> 
> *Wau, Saite Fier*


da nem ich mir ein Pier, 
strick mir ein Paar Strimpf
und wart auf Saite Vinf.

unn tschüsssss


----------



## el Zimbo (15. November 2007)

Hallo nochmal...ich weiß gar nicht ob Sie's wussten:


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2007)




----------



## Quente (15. November 2007)

Jaaa, aber die vielen weiblichen Hormone im Bier.


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2007)

egal


----------



## pfalz (15. November 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. November 2007)

Hier ne kleine Info  

Die Simpsons  mehr als nur Slapstick? 






 In einer Zeit, in der so gut wie jeder Haushalt einen Fernseher besitzt, wird einem die Massenkultur buchstäblich in den Fernsehsessel transferiert, die Kirche hat als moralische Instanz einen Großteil ihres Einflusses verloren, die Schule macht einen nur noch für den Job fit und auch die Familie hat stark an Bedeutung eingebüßt. Gestern wollte der Sohn noch den Beruf seines Vaters ergreifen, heute will er Popstar werden. Auf der einen Seite sind wir der freie Westen, haben eine herrlich pluralisierte Gesellschaft, auf der anderen Seite werden täglich Menschen in Talkshows öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt und gesellschaftlich unmöglich gemacht, ein wahrhaft wilder Westen.

Jedenfalls ist festzustellen, dass ein neuer moralischer Konsens herrscht, offensichtlich hat sich in den Grundstrukturen unserer Gesellschaft etwas verändert, es gibt eine neue moralische Instanz, die Medien, allen voran das Medium Nummer eins, das Fernsehen. Ob der einzelne dies nun gutheißt oder nicht ist völlig egal, gegen die neue Massenkultur ist er völlig machtlos. Normalerweise müssten wir bei dieser Informationsflut doch unglaublich aufgeklärt sein, die Realität sieht jedoch anders aus, man kann zwischen wahr und falsch, gut oder böse fast gar nicht mehr unterscheiden. Selbst wenn man es kann geht man zwangsläufig, unter so vielen die es nicht können, unter. Seit 15 Jahren nimmt sich eine amerikanische Zeichentrickserie dieser Merkwürdigkeiten unserer postmodernen Zeit an und führt sie dem Zuschauer auf lustige Art und Weise vor Augen. 

Sie gehört zu den lehrreichen Elementen unseres Fernsehdschungels.


Doch wie sind solche lehrreichen Elemente zu beschreiben, sind sie doch keine Bildungsgüter im Sinne von Hehlmann, der unter Bildungsgütern nur klassisches Wissenschafts- und Kulturgut im neuhumanistischen Sinne verstand und für den der Bildungsbegriff den Entfaltungsvorgang eines Menschen im Medium der geistigen Welt, (aus: W.Hehlmann, 1964,S.57) den Grad der inneren Geprägtheit, Durchformtheit und Verarbeitung der Bildungsgüter(ebenda) umfasste, wobei er das Bewirken dieser Entfaltung durch Erziehung und Unterricht (``Bildungswesen´´) (ebenda) gegeben sah.

Wir sind hingegen der Meinung, dass solche Fernsehserien durchaus eine gewisse Form von Bildungsprozessen initiieren. Auf dem Weg dahin wollen wir Vermutungen im Hinblick auf Mediensozialisation, cognitive mapping und Erziehung bei der Serie Die Simpsons aufstellen und versuchen diese, mit Hilfe eines begrenzt repräsentativen Experteninterviews, zu stützen.

Zunächst einmal werden wir für alle, die die Serie nicht ausführlich genug konsumiert haben, selbige erst einmal beschreiben.



Darstellung des Untersuchungsthemas






Biographie der Zeichentricksitcom ``Die Simpsons´´

Die Simpsons wurden 1985  von Matt Groening erfunden. Ihren ersten ``Auftritt´´ hatten die Simpsons  1987 im Rahmen der ``Tracy Ullman Show´´, wo sie in Form von Kurzfilmen ausgestrahlt wurden. Aufgrund positiver Publikumsresonanzen wurden die Simpsons zu einer eigenständigen Fernsehserie ausgebaut, die im Dezember 1989 zum ersten mal in halbstündiger Form  auf 20th Century Fox Television liefen.

In Deutschland kamen die Simpsons zum ersten Mal 1990 verschlüsselt bei Premiere auf die Mattscheibe. 1991-1994 lief die Serie auf dem ZDF am spätem Nachmittag.1994 kaufte Pro7 die Rechte an den Simpsons, jedoch wurden sie erst ab 1996 fester Bestandteil des Vorabendprogramms. Ab 1997 wurden die Sendezeiten ausgedehnt. Die Simpsons liefen nun auch im Abendprogramm, vor allem die Folgen der neuen Staffeln wurden Montags zur prime-time 21.15-21.45 Uhr gesendet (vgl.:C.Krack,2001 S.26ff). Aktuell laufen die Simpsons werktags von 19.00-19.30 Uhr und Montags zusätzlich von 21.15-22.15 Uhr.



Beschreibung der Hauptcharaktere




 Die Hauptcharaktere der Serie sind  die fünf Familienmitglieder der Simpsons, Vater Homer, Mutter Marge, Sohn Bart, Tochter Lisa und das Baby Maggie.

Homer ist 36 Jahre alt, wiegt 115 Kilo und hat nur noch drei Haare 

(vgl.: www.simpsons-fan.de ;Stand: 15.01.02), er isst  unheimlich viel und gern, besonders Kalorienbomben haben es ihm angetan, er trinkt am liebsten Duff- Bier und schaut dabei ständig auf seiner geliebten Couch Fernsehen.Sein tägliches Brot verdient er als Sicherheitsinspektor im Sektor 7G des Springfielder Atomkraftwerkes.

Er ist sehr leicht beeinflussbar und lässt sich daher zu vielem hinreißen, vor allem was seine Triebe, sowie einfache und oberflächliche Meinungen betrifft. Wenn er in seiner Freizeit einmal nicht auf seiner Couch Fernsehen guckt, sitzt er bei Moe´s, seiner Stammkneipe.Dort trifft er sich mit seinen  Kumpels Barney, Lenny, Carl und einigen anderen Teilzeitalkoholikern.





Marge ist 34 Jahre alt (vgl : www.simpsons-fan.de ;Stand:15.01.02) und die gute Seele der Familie. 

Am augenfälligsten ist ihre blaue Turmfrisur, auch ihre krächtzige Stimme ist unverwechselbar.

Sie geht sehr in ihrer Hausfrauenrolle auf, deswegen stimmt es sie besonders traurig, wenn die Familienidylle getrübt wird. 

Sie ist zwar sehr moralisch, aber gleichzeitig auch äußerst engstirnig und naiv.

Sie hat zwar ein gutes Verhältnis zu  ihren Zwillingsschwestern Patty und Thelma, hat allerdings keine weiteren Freunde. 

Im Gegensatz zu Homer ist sie ständig um eine gute Erziehung ihrer Kinder bemüht, was sich meist in Rumgemeckere äussert.



Sohn Bart ist 10 Jahre alt und ist gerade in seiner Lausbubenphase, besonders auf Erwachsene und im ganz Besonderen auf Moe hat er es abgesehen. 

Auch in der Schule fällt er unangenehm auf, wobei er auf seine schlechten Noten auch noch stolz ist. Nur den Schulhofschlägern Jimbo und Co. ist er nicht gewachsen. 

Um so merkwürdiger ist es, dass sein bester Freund der Außenseiter  Millhouse van Houten ist, was beweist, dass er auch eine liebenswerte Seite hat. Seine grössten Hobbies sind Skateboard fahren, Comics lesen und natürlich Fernsehen. Am liebsten schaut er `Itchy und Scratchy´, Cartoons, die  in der Show seines absoluten Lieblingsstars Krusty dem Clown laufen, von dem er sämtliche Merchandisingprodukte besitzt. 

Bart hat, dem Klischee entsprechend, ein relativ gutes Verhältnis zu seinem Vater Homer, während er mit seiner Mutter Marge kaum etwas anfangen kann.



Lisa ist 8 Jahre alt, intelligent und die Intellektuelle der Familie, also das genaue Gegenstück zu Bart und Homer, weshalb sie sich von der Familie oft unverstanden fühlt. Sie versucht jedoch trotzdem ihre Familie stets moralisch und politisch zu befruchten. Sie ist zum Beispiel Vegetarierin, Umweltschützerin, Feministin und geht keiner Konversation aus dem Wege. Trotzdem hat sie ein recht gutes Verhältnis zu ihrem Bruder. Sonst hat sie jedoch keine Freunde und ist an ihrer Schule als Streberin verschrien. Ihre Enttäuschungen kompensiert sie durch ihr Saxophon und ihrer Leidenschaft, dem Jazz.

Im Gegensatz zu Bart fühlt sich Lisa mehr zu ihrer Mutter hingezogen, mit dem einfältigen Homer kann sie hingegen wenig anfangen. 



Maggie ist 1 Jahr alt, und nuckelt andauernd an ihrem Schnuller. Sie kann zwar noch nicht sprechen, ist aber schon relativ selbstständig, obwohl ihre Mutter sich sehr viel um sie kümmert und kaum von ihr lassen kann. Homer hingegen nimmt kaum Kenntnis von ihr, und bemerkt deshalb nicht, dass sie im Hintergrund oft außergewöhnliche  Dinge macht. In guter Familientradition ist der Fernseher auch ihr bester Freund.





Kurzbeschreibung der Umwelt und der wichtigsten Nebencharaktere






Die Serie spielt in der fiktiven US - amerikanischen Stadt Springfield, einer absolut typischen amerikanischen Stadt. Dafür spricht auch der Name, denn Springfield ist einer der am häufigsten gebrauchten Städtenamen der USA (vgl.: C.Karck,2001 S.33)). Die wichtigsten Schauplätze der Serie, abgesehen vom Haus der Simpsons, sind die Elemtary School, das  Atomkraftwerk, Moe`s Taverne, der Qick-E Markt, Channel 6 (der örtliche Fernsehsender), das Haus der Familie Flanders (die Nachbarn der Simpsons)und das Altenheim. 

Jeder dieser Schauplätze hat seine spezifischen Charaktere.

Die Elemantary School Springfield ist die Schule von Bart und Lisa. An ihr wird der normale amerikanische Schulalltag auf die Schippe genommen. Besonders deutlich wird dies an den Charakteren die dort auftreten. Als erstes ist Schulleiter S.Skinner zu nennen, der in seinem Beruf voll aufgeht. Er lässt sich ständig in Kleinkriege mit Bart verwickeln und ist selber noch ein halbes Kind, so wohnt er beispielsweise noch bei seiner Mutter, von der er sich ständig bevormunden lässt. Im Grunde genommen ist er jedoch ein Hochstapler, der sich die Rolle des S.Skinners im Vietnamkrieg erschlichen hat (The Principal and the Pauper;US-Erstausstrahlung 28.09.97. alle Angaben über einzelne Folgen aus: www.pro-sieben.de/serie/simpsons/episodenguide).

Auch die Lehrerinnen von Bart und Lisa, Miss Krababble und Miss Hover, sind äusserst merkwürdige Zeitgenossen. So ist Miss Krababble, die wie Miss Hoover alleine lebt, sehr ehegeschädigt und stets auf der Suche nach sexuellen Abenteuern. Beide erledigen sie ihren Job äußerst unmotiviert. 

Unter den Angestellten ist noch Hausmeister Willi zu nennen, ein sehr naturverbundener, schottischer Tölpel, der mit Pädagogik wenig am Hut hat und sowieso alle Leute an der Schule hasst.



Das Kernkraftwerk Springfield ist nicht nur die Arbeitsstätte Homers, sondern auch das Reich des skrupellosen Kapitalisten Montgomery C. Burns und seines speichelleckenden, homosexuellen Assistenten Waylon Smithers. Augenfällig ist Mr. Burns äußere  Erscheinung, er hat einen Geierkopf, ist über 100 Jahre alt und hat einen sehr schmächtigen Körper. Zu dem arbeiten hier auch Homers Kumpels Lenny und Carl.



Diese Beiden sind auch Stammgäste in Moe`s Taverne, welches auch Homers zweites zu Hause ist. Der Wirt dieser Spelunke ist Moe Syclek, ein verbiesterter, geiziger Jackass. Häufigster und trinkfreudigster Gast ist jedoch Barney Gumble, schon seit früher Jugend Homers bester Freund, und nicht zuletzt deswegen eine gescheiterte Existenz, dessen Merkmal es ist, ständig zu rülpsen.



Der Qick-E Mart ist ein 24-Stunden Shop, den der Inder Apu Nahasapeemapetilon alleine betreibt. Trotzdem hat er eine Familie mit Achtlingen ( Eight Misbehaivin`; US-Erstausstrahlung 21.11.99).


 Channel 6 ist der örtliche Fernsehkanal, auf dem alle Sendungen laufen, die für die Serie relevant sind: die Nachrichten, `Eye on Springfield´ und vor allem die `Krusty the Clown Show´. Die beiden Erstgenannten werden von dem Vollblutmoderator Kent Brockman präsentiert und prägen die öffentliche Meinung in Springfield.

Letztere wird vom Clown Krusty  und seinem Assistenten Mel moderiert, sie enthält auch die übermäßig brutale Cartoon-Show `Itchy und Scratchy´ und ist die beliebteste Kindershow in Springfield.

Der Schein des netten Showmaster trügt jedoch, was nicht nur an der fiesen Behandlung seines Assistenten Mel und an seinem exzessiven Lebensstil deutlich wird, sondern sich auch in seinen abfälligen Bemerkungen über sein Springfielder Publikum widerspiegelt.








Die Nachbarn der Simpsons sind die Flanders´, sie stellen die amerikanische Bilderbuchfamilie dar. Sie sind religiös, sie führen eine rechtschaffende Existenz und sind stets für andere und für sich gegenseitig da. Die Familie besteht aus Vater Ned, Mutter Maude (gestorben in der Folge: Alone again natura diddily; US-Erstausstrahlung 13.02.00), und den Söhnen Rod und Tod, welche strikt nach den Werten der Bibel erzogen werden, was dazu führt, dass ihnen einige Dimensionen verschlossen bleiben.

Ned Flanders stellt mit seiner Lebensweise das absolute Gegenstück zu Homer dar, weshalb Homer ihn, nicht zuletzt aus Neid, hasst und daher immer bestrebt ist, ihm eins auszuwischen.



Als letztes ist das Altenheim zu erwähnen, in dem Homers Vater Abraham J. Simpson einsitzt. Er ist ein alter, nerviger, griesgrämiger Querulant, dessen liebenswürdige Seite nur selten zu Tage tritt, weshalb er kein sehr inniges Verhältnis zu seinem Sohn und dessen Familie hat.



Weitere wichtige Nebencharaktere, die sich keinem dieser Schauplätze zuordnen lassen sind: Chief Wiggum, der völlig vertrottelte, faule und einfältige Polizeichef; Major Quimby, der korrupte, opportunistische, lüsterne und machtversessene demokratische Bürgermeister von Springfield; die Ärzte Sprinfields, der dauernd lachende und relativ seriöse Hausarzt der Simpsons, Dr. Hibbert und der völlig unseriöse, drogenkonsumierende  Dumpingarzt  Dr. Nick Riviera; der meist im 

Gefängnis einsitzende Sideshow-Bob, welcher der Todfeind von Bart ist, seitdem dieser ihn zum ersten Mal ins Gefängnis gebracht hat (vgl.: Krusty Gets Busted; US-Erstaustrahlung: 29.04.90);und last but not least Otto, der rasende, verantwortungslose, dauernd Walkman hörende Schulbusfahrer. 



Typischer Serienaufbau






Im Allgemeinen sind alle Folgen nach einem ähnlichem Schema aufgebaut.

So fängt jede Folge damit an, dass alles ideal und so wie immer ist. Diese Idylle wird durch ein Ereignis gestört, welches durch die Zivilcourage eines Einzelnen, meist ein Mitglied der Familie Simpson, wieder in den harmonischen Ausgangszustand gebracht wird. Dieser Aufbau der Geschichten entspricht dem amerikanischen zivilreligiösen Ideal (vgl.: Dörner, A.: Die Simpsons. Zivilreligion im Fernsehformat, in: Medien praktisch, 2/98,S.27-31).



Gesellschaftskritischer Aspekt der Serie   






Das grundlegendste Merkmal der Serie ist eine ständige Parodie auf die  (amerikanische) Gesellschaft. So sind sämtliche Stereotypen bei den Simpsons präsent, dass heißt jeder Charakter der Serie symbolisiert eine bestimmte Berufsgruppe, Lebensweise, o. ä.. Als Beispiel seien hier nur Mr. Burns, Chief Wiggum und Krusty genannt. Die Charaktere werden nicht nur aufgezeigt, sondern auch ihre Schwächen schonungslos aufgedeckt. Jedoch nicht nur an Hand der Seriencharaktere wird Gesellschaftskritik geübt, sondern auch mit Hilfe von ``Ausflügen´´ der Serie ``Die Simpsons´´ in andere Bereiche des Lebens, wie zum Beispiel Politik, Kunst, Kultur oder gar fremde Länder. Anhand der verschiedenen Felder in denen sich die Serie bewegt, werden die Verhaltensweisen der einzelnen Charaktere deutlich gemacht und damit dem Zuschauer verschiedene Verhaltensmuster aufgezeigt.

Ein weiterer Aspekt der Gesellschaftskritik lässt sich in der Darstellung des Fernsehens in der Serie finden. So ist schon im Vorspann einer jeden Folge ersichtlich, wo sich das Familienleben der Simpsons abspielt: auf der Couch vor dem Fernseher. Das Fernsehen ist also die absolute Hauptbeschäftigung der meisten Springfieldianer, was von den Machern der Serie sehr kritisch, als Passivität, dargestellt wird(vgl.:Itchy & Scratchy & Marge; US-Erstausstrahlung:20.12.90). Kritisch beleuchtet wird jedoch nicht nur die durch das Fernsehen hervorgerufene Passivität und Einfallslosigkeit, sondern auch Abstumpfung und Manipulation der Konsumenten, also die Macht des Fernsehens (vgl.:Homer Badman; US-Erstausstrahlung:27.11.94). Auch die Macher des Fernsehens werden in der Serie parodiert. Sie werden als eiskalte Profis dargestellt, die in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so nett sind, wie sie sich im Fernsehen geben. (vgl.: Christian Krack 2001,S.48ff.) 

Die Manipulierbarkeit, Engstirnigkeit und Einfältigkeit des Volkes zeigt sich nicht nur im Umgang mit dem Medium Fernsehen, sondern auch bei politischen Entscheidungen und in vielen anderen Bereichen des gesellschaftlichen Lebens, wie zum Beispiel in Form von Patriotismus und Reaktionismus. Es wird immer wieder aufgezeigt, dass das rationale Individuum ( meist Lisa) machtlos gegen die Massenhysterie ist(vgl.: M.Gruteser, 2001,S.61). 

In der Serie die Simpsons werden einige Klischees zur gesellschaftlichen Normalität und damit dem Zuschauer als selbstverständlich und somit auch latent kritisch vor Augen geführt. Beispiele hierfür sind, die Darstellung der Familie als die ideale Lebensform und die exponierte Stellung der Männer in der Gesellschaft. So sind alle Schlüssel- und Führungspositionen in der Springfielder Gesellschaft von Männern besetzt und es bestehen auch fast nur `Männerfreundschaften´, während die Frauen kaum Freundschaften pflegen.

Zusammenfassend ist zu sagen, dass die gesamte Serie mit gesellschaftskritischen Aspekten durchzogen ist, was eventuell einen Lerneffekt bei den Zuschauern auslöst, dies gilt es im weiteren zu untersuchen.





Lerneffekte bei den Simpsons........


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2007)

................Um Ã¼ber Lerneffekte bei den Simpsons reden zu kÃ¶nnen, muss man sich im Klaren sein, dass die Serie  `Die SimpsonsÂ´ auf verschiedenen Ebenen wahrgenommen werden kann. WÃ¤hrend Kinder sich meist nur am Slapstick erfreuen(Tillmann, 2000, S.10), erÃ¶ffnen sich fÃ¼r Jugendliche und Erwachsene weitere Ebenen, mit denen wir uns im Folgenden auseinandersetzen wollen.

Grundlage fÃ¼r diese Auseinandersetzung  sollen hier die Theorien der Mediensozialisation, des cognitive mapping von F. Jamersons und die der Erziehung nach Baacke sein.



Mediensozialisation




In unserer medialen Welt, in der fast jeder Haushalt mindestens einen Fernseher besitzt, findet Sozialisation auch in Formen des Medienkonsums statt, man spricht in diesem Zusammenhang von Mediensozialisation. Sozialisation ist âals der Prozess der Entstehung und Entwicklung der PersÃ¶nlichkeit in wechselseitiger AbhÃ¤ngigkeit von der gesellschaftlich vermittelten sozialen und materiellen Umwelt [zu verstehen]. Vorrangig thematisch dabei [...], wie sich der Mensch zu einem gesellschaftlich handlungsfÃ¤higen Subjekt bildetâ(Geulen / Hurrelmann,1980; zit. nach Tillmann, 1997, S.10). An diesem Prozess haben  in unserer postmodernen Zeit auch die Medien maÃgeblichen Anteil, so beschreibt Scarbath die âmassenmediale Affekt-Industrie als dritte Erziehungsmacht neben Familie und Schuleâ(Scarbath, 1986, S.143).

Fernsehfiguren kÃ¶nnen als Vorbild, fÃ¼r die Kinder ein Identifikationsangebot darstellen, jedoch ânutzen [sie] unterschiedliche `VorbilderÂ´, um konstruktiv ihren eigenen Lebensentwurf aufzubauenâ(Waldmann,2000, S.51).         

Bezogen auf die Zeichentrickserie âDie Simpsonsâ, kÃ¶nnte man die einzelnen Charaktere als potentielle Vorbilder, bzw. negative Vorbilder, sehen.

Dadurch, dass bei den Simpsons sowohl die positiven, wie auch die negativen Eigenschaften der einzelnen Charaktere aufgedeckt werden, zeigt sich dem Zuschauer ein differenziertes Bild auf, aus dem er sich die `VorbildaspekteÂ´ herauspicken und auf sein eigenes Verhalten Ã¼bertragen kann, bzw. die negativen `VorbildaspekteÂ´ als solche erkennt und sie gegebenenfalls abstreifen kann.

Im Gegensatz zu dieser, fÃ¼r den Rezipienten,  bewussten Sozialisation gibt es auch eine unbewusste âlatente Sozialisationâ(Scarbath, 1986a, S.9). Auch diese ist bei den Simpsons zu finden, wie z.B. in Form der bereits erwÃ¤hnten zur gesellschaftlichen NormalitÃ¤t gemachten Klischees. Fraglich bleibt jedoch ob die Zuschauer diese latenten Botschaften erkennen, die in ihnen enthaltene Ironie verstehen und diese richtig deuten kÃ¶nnen.


 Cognitive mapping




DarÃ¼ber hinaus vermuten wir, dass die Serienrezipienten eine Form des `cognitive mappingÂ´ vollziehen.

Der Begriff `cognitive mappingÂ´ stammt ursprÃ¼nglich von dem Geographen Kevin Lynch, und sollte den Vorgang, wie Leute die stÃ¤dtische Umgebung wahrnehmen, sich in ihr zurechtfinden und wie sie den Schnittpunkt zwischen privatem und Ã¶ffentlichem Leben bestimmen, beschreiben (vgl.: Colin MacCabe,1995).

Als Terminus der `cultural studiesÂ´ wurde der Begriff `cognitive mappingÂ´ von F. Jameson eingefÃ¼hrt und beschreibt den Vorgang, wie sich der Mensch in der unÃ¼bersichtlichen Welt der Postmoderne zurechtfindet, wie der Mensch erkennt, dass er selbst ein Teil dieser ist und wo er im globalen Prozess eigentlich steht.

âEs geht um die Frage, wie wir bewerkstelligen, dass wir uns in dieser Welt verorten kÃ¶nnen, dass wir uns in den komplizierten Beziehungen zwischen Lokalem und Globalen, Zentrum und Peripherie, Oben und Unten, Arm und Reich, Apokalypse und Hoffnung [...] wiederfindenâ(Ingrid Lohmann,2000).





Unsere Vermutung grÃ¼ndet sich auf folgende Annahmen: 



1.Die Serie `Die SimpsonsÂ´ ist ein karikiertes Abbild der postmodernen Gesellschaft: 

Der Schauplatz der Serie (Springfield) ist ein `global villageÂ´, das heiÃt eine Stadt in der alles vorhanden ist, was unsere postmoderne Welt ausmacht (Institutionen, eigene Fernsehwelt, AKW, etliche VergnÃ¼gungsparks, Flughafen, Hafen, WÃ¼ste, riesige Berge, usw.), so scheinen Raum und Zeit zu schwinden.

In der springfielder Gesellschaft herrscht eine, fÃ¼r die postmoderne typische, Doppelmoral. Einerseits hat man den Eindruck, es handle sich um eine pluralisierte Gesellschaft, in der viele verschiedene Lebenswege mÃ¶glich sind. Beispiele hierfÃ¼r sind viele verschiedene Religionen, Clubs, FreizeitbeschÃ¤ftigungen, Berufsauffassungen, Lebensphilosophien u.Ã¤.. Auf der anderen Seite herrscht ein, durch die Medien vorgegebener und verbreiteter, moralischer Konsens, welcher den idealen Lebensweg vorgibt, bei Missachtung lÃ¤uft der einzelne Gefahr, Ã¶ffentlich an den Pranger gestellt zu werden und gesellschaftliche Ãchtung zu erfahren. In der Serie wird dieses besonders deutlich durch das Auftreten eines aufgebrachten Mobs, der selbst vor Lynchjustiz nicht zurÃ¼ckzuschrecken scheint (vgl.: Bart after dark;US-Erstausstrahlung:24.11.96 und Homer Badman; US-Erstausstrahlung: 27.11.94).



2.Die Serienstruktur bewirkt beim Rezipienten `cognitive mappingÂ´: 

Durch das Ã¼berzeichnete Bild der postmodernen RealitÃ¤t in der Serie `Die SimpsonsÂ´ wird dem Zuschauer die eigentliche Wirklichkeit und so auch ihre MissstÃ¤nde vor Augen gefÃ¼hrt. Dies geschieht dadurch, dass jeder Platz und jeder Charakter in der Serie ein bestimmtes StÃ¼ck RealitÃ¤t symbolisiert. So kann der einzelne Zuschauer aus einer bestimmten Szenerie die Rolle des einzelnen im VerhÃ¤ltnis zur Masse vor dem Hintergrund des Schauplatzes erkennen. Reflektiert der Zuschauer nun das abgebildete Szenario hilft es ihm auch sein eigenes Ich in der postmodernen Welt zu verorten. 







Erziehung


Unsere dritte Vermutung ist: die  Serie âDie Simpsonsâ hat einen erzieherischen Anspruch, im Sinne von intentionalem, professionellen pÃ¤dagogischen Handelns.

Baacke ist der Auffassung, dass âjeder Erzieher nur ein `SozialisationsagentÂ´, der sich von anderen (z.B. Medien) dadurch unterscheidet, dass er ein professionelles Handlungswissen besitzt, das er im Umgang mit den zu Erziehenden einsetzt in der Hoffnung, dass dieses Handlungswissen ausreicht, dass die zu Erziehenden genau jene Ziele erreichen, die angestrebt werdenâ (Baacke, 1999, S.144). Wir sehen jedoch keinen Widerspruch zwischen â professionellem Handlungswissen â und den Medien. So kann man den Machern der Serie âDie Simpsonsâ, mit ihrem gesellschaftskritischen Aufdecken unserer LebenszusammenhÃ¤nge, der Darstellung gesellschaftlicher Utopien( wie etwa dem zivilreligiÃ¶sen Aspekt) und gleichzeitigem Umsetzen in fÃ¼r jedermann verstÃ¤ndliche Handlungsmuster der Seriencharaktere, durchaus professionelles Handlungswissen unterstellen.

Auch sind wir der Meinung, dass der Umgang eines Erziehers mit dem zu Erziehenden, mit der Rolle der Serienmacher gegenÃ¼ber den Serienrezipienten vergleichbar ist. Sowohl Erzieher, wie auch der Serienmacher treten intentional handelnd an den Rezipienten heran, in der Hoffnung das dieser deren Erziehungsangebot wahrnimmt. 

Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass sich die zu Erziehenden viel lieber, und deshalb auch aufnahmebegieriger, Zeichentrickserien anschauen, als sich herkÃ¶mmlich hinter die Schulbank zu setzten. 

So sieht Scarbath die âmassenmediale Affekt-Industrie als dritte Erziehungsmacht neben Familie und Schuleâ(Scarbath, 1986, S.143).

Dessen ist sich natÃ¼rlich auch die Fernsehindustrie  bewusst, so versucht sie die Rezipienten gezielt nach ihren Interessen zu erziehen, was beinhalten kann, die gesellschaftlichen Normen in Richtung der eigenen Interessen zu verschieben.

Diese negative Stossrichtung sehen wir bei der Serie âDie Simpsonsâ jedoch nur im Bezug auf das florierende GeschÃ¤ft mit den Merchandisingprodukten.

Vielmehr sind wir der Auffassung, dass es sich bei âDie Simpsonsâ um eine idealistische Serie handelt. So sehen wir die Intention der Macher darin, dem Zuschauer ein aufgeklÃ¤rtes Bild der Gesellschaft zu vermitteln und ihn zu einem vernÃ¼nftigen und couragierten Mitglied der Gesellschaft zu machen.



Oder um es mit den Worten eines `BildungstheoretikersÂ´ zu sagen: âSolche Aneignung und Auseinandersetzung mit dem `AllgemeinenÂ´ geschieht nicht, um die zu Bildenden bzw. sich Bildenden auf die bisherige Geschichte festzulegen, sondern um sie zum Begreifen und zur Gestaltung ihrer historisch gewordenen Gegenwart und ihrer jeweiligen Zukunft in Selbstbestimmung freisetzenâ (Klafki, 1985, S.17f).                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            



Experteninterview mit einem Simpsons-Fan






Um unsere Vermutungen und Grundannahmen zu stÃ¼tzen haben wir ein Experteninterview gefÃ¼hrt, worin wir unserem GesprÃ¤chspartner Fragen im Hinblick auf den gesellschaftskritischen Aspekt, Mediensozialisation, cognitive mapping, Erziehung und Bildung bei den Simpsons gestellt haben.



Der Interviewte




Unser Interviewpartner ist ein 22 Jahre alter Student der Zahnmedizin. Er ist in Dithmarschen aufgewachsen und lebt seit anderthalb Jahren in Hamburg - Barmbek, einem ehemaligen Arbeiterviertel, in dem heute Geringverdiener, Rentner und Studenten wohnen. Seit einem halben Jahr bewohnt er mit Arne DÃ¼hrsen eine WG. Er stammt aus einem Elternhaus, was man dem gehobenen Mittelstand zurechnen kann, sein Vater ist Zahnarzt und seine Mutter Grundschullehrerin, und er hat zwei jÃ¼ngere BrÃ¼der. Seine Hobbies sind FuÃballspielen, Musik hÃ¶ren und machen, er ist Schlagzeuger in einer Punkrock-Band, und sich mit seiner Freundin und Freunden treffen.

Das Interview fand in der Wohnung des Interviewten statt und wurde mit Hilfe eines TonbandgerÃ¤tes aufgezeichnet, welches im Besitz von Arne DÃ¼hrsen ist.

Im folgenden Teil greifen wir auf Aussagen des Interviewten zurÃ¼ck, welche hier sinngemÃ¤Ã wiedergegeben werden. 

Seine Fernsehgewohnheiten beschrÃ¤nken sich nach eigenen Angaben hauptsÃ¤chlich auf das FuÃball gucken, darÃ¼ber hinaus schaue er fast nur Videos und zwar meist `Die SimpsonsÂ´ oder Spielfilme. `Die SimpsonsÂ´ schaue er oft Nachmittags oder Abends, jedoch fast immer zum Essen, im Durchschnitt wohl 3-4 Stunden in der Woche.



Die Ergebnisse des Interviews




 Der Interviewte ist der Meinung, dass die Darstellung der Gesellschaft in der Serie `Die SimpsonsÂ´ âÃ¼bertrieben aber vorstellbarâ ist und die Charaktere âtypische Bilder...natÃ¼rlich Ã¼berzeichnet..., aber doch bestimmte klassische Typenâ sind. Nach den Intentionen der Macher befragt antwortete er, viele Sachen sollten nur witzig sein, aber viele Dinge auch die wahren VerhÃ¤ltnisse widerspiegeln. Den Humor dabei beschreibt er als âeher bÃ¶seâ. Auch der Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãige und vÃ¶llig wahrlose Fernsehkonsum der Familie Simpson, die Sensationsgier der Fernsehindustrie in der Serie und der suchtÃ¤hnliche Charakter des Fernsehkonsums der Springfieldianer ist dem Interviewten aufgefallen. Die besondere Rolle, die Lisa als einzig vernÃ¼nftige Person in der Serie einnimmt, ist ihm auch aufgefallen, sie hat also als EinzelkÃ¤mpferin keine Chance gegen die unkritische Masse.   

Mit diesen Aussagen des Interviewten sehen wir unseren Ansatz, dass es sich bei der Serie âDie Simpsonsâ um eine gesellschaftskritische Satire handelt, bestÃ¤tigt. 

Danach haben wir ihm in Bezug auf Mediensozialisation einige Fragen zu âDie Simpsonsâ gestellt. 

Unser Interviewpartner sieht auch die Seriencharaktere als Vorbilder, jedoch gibt es seiner Meinung nach nur negative Vorbilder, selbst die moralisch-gewissenhafte Lisa âwÃ¤re krank und hÃ¤tte Psychosenâ. Er hat in diesem Zusammenhang die latente Botschaft wahrgenommen, dass man als gewissenhafter Mensch in dieser Welt leicht verzweifeln kann, wÃ¤hrend man als Mensch ohne Moral ein glÃ¼cklich-unbeschwertes Leben fÃ¼hren wird. Die unmoralischen Leute wÃ¼rden jedoch als Ã¼beraus dumm dargestellt, wodurch deutlich wird, dass der gewissenhaft-moralische Mensch der wÃ¼nschenswertere ist. Die latente Botschaft, dass es quasi nur MÃ¤nnerfreundschaften gibt, hat er hingegen nicht erkannt, stimmte jedoch zu, als wir ihn darauf aufmerksam machten.

Bei Ihm selber wÃ¼rde bei der Serie viel hÃ¤ngen bleiben, so dass er privat viel Ã¼ber die Simpsons sprÃ¤che und sie sogar seinen Wortschatz geprÃ¤gt hÃ¤tten.



Auch zu cognitive mapping haben wir ihn ein paar Fragen in Bezug auf die Serie gestellt.

Er stimmte uns sofort zu, als wir ihn fragten, ob âDie Simpsonsâ ein karikatives Abbild der Gesellschaft seien und meinte, sie seien âein Spiegel der amerikanischen Lebensart und â moralâ. Er schloss sich sofort der Meinung an, dass eine Doppelmoral in der Serie herrschen wÃ¼rde, von wem diese kommen wÃ¼rde, war ihm jedoch nicht sofort klar, nachdem wir seinen Blick mit Fragen auf die Medien gelenkt haben, sagte er, das Fernsehen und vor allem die Fernsehprominenz wÃ¤ren eine groÃe Orientierungsinstanz fÃ¼r die Menschen in Springfield. AuÃerdem âwÃ¤ren die Menschen nicht frei, sondern von moralischen ZwÃ¤ngen gefangenâ. Als wir ihn relativ direkt fragten, ob ihm die Simpsons helfen wÃ¼rden, seinen Platz in der Welt erkennen zu kÃ¶nnen, antwortete er: âIch bin anders, als die Leute da, daher weiÃ ich, wo ich stehe,(...),dies erfÃ¼llt mich mit einem GefÃ¼hl der geistigen und moralischen Ãberlegenheit.â Seine Aussagen kommen damit unseren Annahmen Ã¼ber cognitive mapping sehr nahe.  

Als wir ihn mit Blick auf unsere AusfÃ¼hrungen Ã¼ber Erziehung fragten, ob die Serienmacher seiner Meinung nach professionelles Handlungswissen besÃ¤Ãen, war er sich nicht schlÃ¼ssig. Auf der einen Seite hielt er es fÃ¼r durchaus mÃ¶glich, auf der anderen Seite konnte er es sich auch durchaus vorstellen, dass die Macher nur âsehr intelligent oder begabtâ sind. Auf die Intention der Macher hin befragt, antwortete er, die Zuschauer sollten âselbstÃ¤ndig denken und die eigene Handlung hinterfragenâ. Jedoch ist der Interviewte der Auffassung, dass man schon einen gewissen Einblick in das Wesen der Gesellschaft haben muss, um die Simpsons wirklich zu verstehen und den erzieherischen Part entdecken zu kÃ¶nnen. Er hofft zwar, dass mÃ¶glichst viele Kinder und Jugendliche durch âDie Simpsonsâ erkennen, âwie der Hase lÃ¤uftâ, jedoch meint er mit Bedauern erkannt zu haben, dass âwenn gewisse AnsÃ¤tze nicht da sind, alles keinen Sinn hatâ. AbschlieÃend sagte er zu diesem Thema, âman wird nicht durch eine TV-Serie zu einem besseren Menschenâ. Der Hypothese, der Zuschauer wÃ¼rde sich im Sinne von begreifen der Geschichte und in Bezug auf Selbstbestimmung bilden, stimmte er ohne jegliches zÃ¶gern zu. Eine geistige Emphorbildung kÃ¶nne er zwar nicht erkennen, jedoch kÃ¶nne man sich erhabener und zivilisierter fÃ¼hlen, da man erkennen wÃ¼rde, dass man Ã¼ber dem dargestellten PÃ¶bel stehe.



Schlussbetrachtung




AbschlieÃend lÃ¤sst sich feststellen, dass die Simpsons auf jeden Fall Ã¼ber eine gewÃ¶hnliche Slapstick Zeichentrickserie und eine herkÃ¶mmliche Sitcom hinausreichen. Dies liegt vor allem daran, dass die Serie einen realistischen Anspruch hat und der gesellschaftskritische Aspekt einem sehr schnell ins Auge fÃ¤llt. Dieser gesellschaftskritische Aspekt spiegelt sich hauptsÃ¤chlich darin wider, dass alle Dinge in der Serie Ã¼berzeichnete Symbole fÃ¼r ein bestimmtes Ãquivalent in der RealitÃ¤t sind. Dieses Profil der Serie 

bewirkt beim Rezipienten neben der Mediensozialisation eine Form des cognitive mapping. Das bewirkt eine Beeinflussung des Zuschauers, was man als Erziehung deuten kann. Wenn man nun davon ausgeht, dass die Macher der Serie die Intention haben dem Zuschauer ein aufgeklÃ¤rtes Bild der Gesellschaft zu vermitteln und ihm zu einem vernÃ¼nftigen und couragierten Mitglied der Gesellschaft zu machen, damit als mÃ¼ndig zu machen, kÃ¶nnte man in diesem Zusammenhang sogar von Bildung sprechen. DemgegenÃ¼ber steht jedoch die Annahme, dass man schon bestimmte Voraussetzungen mitbringen muss, um die Botschaften der Serie bewusst zu verstehen. Offen bleibt hingegen inwieweit die latenten Botschaften auf die Zuschauer wirken und ob die Gesamtheit der Botschaften den gewÃ¼nschten Zweck erfÃ¼llen.














--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Anhang


Leitfaden zum Interview 


-Schilder uns bitte deine Fernsehgewohnheiten!

-In wie Fern findest du die Serienumwelt realistisch?

-In wie Fern findest du die Charaktere realistisch?

-Glaubst du die Macher der Serie haben eine bestimmte Intention bei den Charakteren?

-Wie wird das Fernsehen bei den Simpsons dargestellt?

-Wie wird die Macht des Fernsehens bei den Simpsons dargestellt?

-Wie beeinflusst das Fernsehen die Springfielder Gesellschaft?

-Wie steht das rationelle Individuum dazu?

-Wie wird die Rolle von Frauen und MÃ¤nnern dargestellt? 

-Glaubst du, dass bestimmte Gegebenheiten latente Botschaften enthalten?

-In wie Fern hÃ¤ltst du die Charaktere fÃ¼r Vorbilder?



-Inspirieren sie dein Verhalten?

-In wie Fern hÃ¤ltst du die Simpsons fÃ¼r ein realistisches Abbild der Gesellschaft?

-Meinst du in der Serienwelt herrscht eine Doppelmoral?

-Glaubst du, dass die Darstellungen in der Serie dir helfen, deine eigene Welt besser zu verstehen?

-Verhalten sich die Charaktere an unterschiedlichen SchauplÃ¤tzen anders? Beispiel: Arbeit, Ãffentlichkeit, Familie oder als Teil eines aufgebrachten Mobs?

-Glaubst du die Macher haben professionelles Handlungswissen, wie ein Erzieher?

-Glaubst du das die Macher die Zuschauer bewusst erziehen/ beeinflussen wollen? 

-Was glaubst du, in welche Richtung die Zuschauer erzogen werden sollen?

-Bildet sich der Zuschauer im Sinne von begreifen der Geschichte und in Bezug auf Selbstbestimmung?

-Glaubst du, dass sich der Zuschauer im Sinne von `geistiger EmphorbildungÂ´ bildet?









Literaturverzeichnis


Baacke, Dieter: Die neue Medien-Generation im New Age of Visual Thinking. In: Ingrid Gogolin / Dieter Lenzen (Hrsg.): Medien-Generation. Opladen 1999.



DÃ¶rner, Andreas: Die Simpsons. Zivilreligion im Fernsehformat. In: medien praktisch 2/1998.



Gruteser, Michael/ Klein, Thomas/ Rauscher, Andreas: Die Simpsons- Subversion zur Prime-Time. Marburg 2001......


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2007)

.....Hehlmann, Wilhelm: Bildung; Bildungsgüter. In: Wörterbuch der Pädagogik. (1931) 7.Auflage, Stuttgart 1964.



Klafki, Wolfgang: Konturen eines neuen Allgemeinbildungskonzepts. In: Neue Studien zur Bildungstheorie und Didaktik. Weinheim, Basel 1985)



Krack, Christian: `Fernsehen im Fernsehen´ in der TV-Zeichentrickserie `Die Simpsons´. Eine exemplarische Inhaltsanalyse im Blick auf die Mediensozialisation kindlicher Rezipienten. Lahr/Schwarzwald 2001.



Lohmann, Ingrid: Cognitve Mapping im Cyberpunk. Wie Jugendliche Wissen über die Welt erwerben. (2000) http://www.erzwiss.uni-hamburg.de/Personal/Lohmann/Cyberpunk/isko-o.htm



Mac Cabe, Colin: Preface. In: F. Jamerson: The Geopolitical Aesthetic. Cinema and Space in the World System. London 1995.



Scarbath, Horst: Die heimlichen Miterzieher. Hamburg 1986.


Theunert, Helga/ Schorb, B.: Begleiter der Kindheit: Zeichentrick und die Rezieption durch Kinder. München 1996.



Tillmann, Klaus-Jürgen: Sozialisationstheorien. Reinbek bei Hamburg 1997.



Waldmann, Klaus: Stars, Idole, Vorbilder- Was weiß die Jugendforschung? In: Pädagogik 7-8/2000.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## el Zimbo (15. November 2007)




----------



## el Zimbo (15. November 2007)




----------



## guru39 (15. November 2007)

Orginal 






Fälschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (15. November 2007)

Nach soviel info


----------



## pfalz (15. November 2007)

Original





Fälschung


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Nach soviel info



is halt lehrreich hier!


----------



## el Zimbo (15. November 2007)

never mind...


----------



## UHU69 (15. November 2007)

Vorwort

Endlich ist es soweit, endlich ist der Moment da, wo ich, Wolpertinger Butzen, meines Zeichens Redenschwinger und Schwinger von Reden, ein seminarbegleitendes Fachbuch veröffentliche. Seminarbegleitend? Noch nichts von meinem Seminar gehört? Na, dann aber ab in die Nachtschulbibliothek und anmelden. Wovon dieses Fachbuch handelt, fragt sich der geneigte Leser! Wovon soll es schon handeln antworte ich. Lasen Sie sich doch einmal den Titel des Fachbuches langsam und gewissenhaft durch den Kopf gehen und vergleichen Sie den Buchtitel mit meinem Ruf. L A B E R S A C K! Na, ist Ihnen ein Licht aufgegangen im Dunkel der Nachtschule? Ja? Dann fragen Sie sich mit Sicherheit, was der Inhalt des Fachbuches ist und ich in meiner grenzenlosen Offenherzigkeit will mich natürlich nicht lumpen lassen und Ihnen sagen worum es in diesem Buch geht. Es geht im wesentlichen um die 5 W`s, die 5 W`s, welche einen Redner zum L A B E R S A C K machen. 5 unvermeidliche W´s möchte ich sagen, welche die Spreu vom Weizen trennen, die untrennbar mir der hohen Kunst des Laberns verbunden sind. Wenn Sie diese 5 W´s beachten, dann ist es Schluß mit reden, tratschen, snacken, plaudern, palawern, mitteilen, informieren oder wie auch immer Sie das bezeichnen wollen, was Sie bisher machen. Wenn Sie diese 5 W´s beachten, dann haben Sie es geschafft, Sie labbern und sind wenn Sie diese Kunst bis zum bitteren Ende weiter in sich ausbilden irgendwann ein echter L A B E R S A C K!! Also auf, lassen Sie uns nicht lange um den heißen Brei reden, was uns ohnehin nicht liegt, lassen Sie uns beginnen in die hohe Kunst des Labern einzusteigen. Vergessen Sie alles bisher gehörte und gelesene. Nehmen Sie Abstand von Geist, Raum und Zeit und tauchen Sie in eine geheimnisvolle Materie ein. Holen Sie aus sich das heraus, was Sie bisher noch nicht wußten, dass es überhaupt in Ihnen steckt und lesen Sie über die Geheimnisse der 5 W´s!!


Das erste W: Wer?

Das erste W ist eines der einfachsten W´s! Sie müssen wahrlich nicht viel beachten. Eigentlich müssen sie fast gar nichts beachten oder wie ich oft zu sagen pflege, beachten Sie zunächst nichts, außer dem ersten W! Das erste W ist, so sagt es bereits die Überschrift, das Wer und es will uns, bzw. vielmehr dem Zuhörer oder Leser vermitteln, wer spricht. Und das ist nun wirklich einfach! SIE sind es der spricht. Einzig und alleine: SIE! Niemand sonst, kein anderer hat ein Wort zu verlieren! Schließlich sind SIE da, und SIE sprechen. Machen SIE das allen deutlich. Am Besten bereits zu Beginn. Fangen SIE nie an zu labern ohne vorher gesagt, nein, ich möchte sagen, betont haben, wer SIE sind. Beginnen SIE jede Rede damit sich vorzustellen. Das Argument, es würde am Ende des DK-Eintrags ja ohnehin stehen, wer SIE sind, ist ab heut nicht mehr von Bedeutung. SIE reden und SIE wollen, dass die Zuhörerschaft, das gleich von Anfang an weiß und registriert. SIE reden und sie haben zu schweigen. Ein einfaches Prinzip, dieses erste W. Halten Sie sich daran, vernachlässigen Sie es nie. Schließlich wollen SIE Ihr Leben ab heut völlig ändern. SIE wollen, dass man IHREN Worten lauscht. SIE reden! SIE SIE SIE und nochmals SIE!!


Das zweite W: Warum?

Mache Sie sich nun ersteinmal deutlich, warum Sie sprechen wollen. Gehen Sie meditativ in sich, untersuchen Sie Ihr innerstes und suchen sie dieses nach Gründen ab, Warum Sie reden Wollen. Nehmen Sie sich ruhig Zeit dafür, ich warte! - Na, einen Grund gefunden, warum Sie reden wollen? Ja? Dann vergessen Sie diesen Grund ganz schnell wieder. Es spielt keine Rolle. Sie sind ab heute ein L A B E R S A C K! Und Labersäcke fragen nicht nach dem Warum. Sie wollen labern? Also tun sie es ohne Wenn und aber und vorallem ohne nach dem Warum zu fragen. Es spielt keine Rolle. Oder fragen Sie danach, warum Sie Hunger oder Durst haben? Nein, wenn Sie Hunger oder Durst haben, dann essen oder trinken Sie. Genauso sollte es sich mit dem Labern verhalten. Das Labern ist Ihnen von heute an ein Grundbedürfnis! SIE sind es der labert (vergleiche: WER) und ein Warum interessiert von heute an nicht mehr. Punkt!


Das dritte W: Was?

Sie fragen sich gerade, was Sie überhaupt erzählen sollen, wo sich doch gar nicht wissen warum sie was erzählen sollen? Gute Frage, das gebe ich zu. Aber ich lasse diese Frage nicht zu. Es gibt unendlich viele Themen, solche die bereits besprochen wurden und solche die noch nicht besprochen wurden. Greifen Sie einfach in den Topf von Themen. Verschließen Sie die Augen und greifen Sie zu. Es gibt kein Tabu, keine Regeln, kein Thema, das dumm und unsinnig genug ist, um es nicht zu behandeln. Wenn Ihnen das gezogenen Thema nicht gefällt, egal, nehmen Sie es trotzdem. Es spielt keine Rolle, fangen Sie einfach erst einmal an sich vorzustellen (vergleiche:Wer) und schon haben Sie, wenn Sie gut sind, die ersten zwei bis dreihundert Seiten geschrieben und der Rest interessiert dann eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr. Es ist unwichtig, in den Hintergrund getreten und völlig Vernachläßigbar. Wenn Sie das erste W, also das Wer, oder genauer gesagt das Wer spricht, exakt beachten, dann habe Sie es bereits geschafft, den Zuhörer so einzlullen, dass es unwichtig ist, was Sie von sich geben. Wichtig ist nur noch, das Sie etwas von sich geben. Schließlich sind Sie von nun an nicht mehr irgendwer. Sie sind ein L A B E R S A C K!!!


Das vierte W :Wo?

Überall und ungebeten. Wo immer Sie stehen, gehen, liegen, laufen, rennen! Egal Wo! Überall und nirgends, vorallem aber überall, das ist ab heute Ihre neue Devise, die Sie unbedingt beachten müssen. In der Dunkelkammer, in der Raucherecke, in Ihren Hausaufgaben, bei Klassentreffen, egal, es sind Ihnen keine Grenzen gesetzt. Sie sind ab heute ein L A B E R S A C K, werden Sie Ihrem Ruf gerecht. Ohne Rücksicht. Treffen Sie jemandem auf der Nachtschultoilette, egal, erzählen Sie dem Gegenüber alles. Auch keine Scheu, wenn in der Bibliothek was von absoluter Stille steht. Es interessiert Sie nicht mehr. Sie wollen labbern, also tun Sie es.


Das fünfte W: Wieviel?

Ohne wenn und aber: soviel es geht. Brechen Sie dabei jede Grenzen. Schreiben Sie Hausaufgaben über viele, viele Seiten. Der Inhalt ist ohnehin unwichtig und zu vernachlässigen. Wichtig ist, dass wenn Sie labern, dass Sie richtig labern. Labbern Sie Hausaufgaben von Längen, wie Sie noch niemand zuvor gesehen hat. Wenn es am Thema vorbei geht, kein Problem, labern Sie weiter. Schalten Sie Ihr Hirn ab, oder besser noch, geben Sie es am Eingang ab. Lassen Sie sich fallen, werden Sie eins mit der Tastatur. Vergessen Sie alles um sich herum, nur eines nicht, zu labern. Reihen Sie Buchstaben, Wörter, Sätze, Seiten aneinander. Machen Sie zwischendurch einen Punkt, aber viel wichtiger, benutzen Sie viel mehr Kommas. Verschachteln Sie Sätze bis zur Unkenntlichkeit, bis Sie selbst nicht mehr wissen, was Sie sagen wollten. Aber das ist völlig nebensächlich, Hauptsache es ist viel! Sehr viel! Sehr, sehr viel!!!


Nachwort!
Das Nachwort ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil, des L A B E R S A C K E S. Wenn der Hörer oder Leser denkt, jetzt sind Sie endlich fertig, dann setzten Sie noch einen nach. Unerbittlich und gnadenlos. Aber das nur nebenbei. Was ich eigentlich mit diesem Nachwort sagen wollte ist das folgende: Beachten Sie diese Regeln. Dann schaffen Sie es irgendwann. Irgendwann sind Sie ein echter L A B E R S A C K! Es ist vorbei mit langweiligen getranse, getratsche, geseiere, Sie sind ein Königsredner, ein echter L A B E R S A C K! Natürlich, so muß ich Ihnen leider mitteilen, sind das nicht alle Geheimnisse, schließlich will ich, Butzen, der Kaiser der L A B E R S Ä C K E bleiben und außerdem will ich, dass Sie mein Seminar besuchen. Also, auf zur Eintragung und ab geht es.


http://home.arcor.de/nachtschule/nutz.html


----------



## pfalz (15. November 2007)




----------



## guru39 (15. November 2007)

Noch ne Kopie 

Die besten Simpsons-Sprüche






Mr. Burns: "Ich bringe euch Liebe!" - Hausmeister Willy: "Er bringt uns Liebe, lasst ihn nicht entkommen! Brecht ihm die Beine!" 





Mr. Burns: "Oh, das kann ne ganze Weile dauern, Smithers. Warum betrinken sie sich nicht und taumeln zu meiner Unterhaltung komisch rum?!" 





Homer: "Ich hoffe mein Schaden hat kein Gehirn genommen." 





Homer nach der Geburt von Maggy: "Bestimmt ist es ein Junge... Es ist ein Junge und was für Junge!" - "Das ist die Nabelschnur Mr. Simpson, es ist ein Mädchen." 





Bart: "Dem Fernsehen verdank ich, dass ich nicht mal weiß, was vor 8 Minuten war." 





Krusty: "Wir sind hier in Amerika, wir stecken keine Prominenten ins Gefängnis!" 





"Wir wollen ihren Sohn 5 Jahre in Australien ins Gefängnis stecken!" - Homer: "Das ist mehr als gerecht! Bart, geh mit ihnen!" 





Flanders: "Flanders an Gott, Flanders an Gott - rette Todd!" - "Okelydokely Flanders!" 





Homer: "Nun komm schon Gehirn: Du magst mich nicht und ich mag dich nicht. Aber da müssen wir jetzt leider durch. Danach werde ich dich auch wieder kräftig mit Bier ersäufen." 





Homer: "Kein Fernsehen und kein Bier machen Homer zu einem überflüssigen Nichts." 





Homer: "Marge - das Fernsehen gibt so viel und verlagt so wenig - der beste Freund für einen Jungen!" 





Homer: "Es ist nur ein bisschen schmutzig, sonst ist es noch gut - man kann es noch essen! ... Es ist nur ein bisschen nass, sonst ist es noch gut - man kann es noch essen! ... Es ist nur ein bisschen luftig, sonst ist es noch gut - man kann es noch essen!" - Bart: "Dad, es ist weg!" - Homer: "Ja, ich weiß ..." 





Homer: "Drei kleine Regeln die dich sicher durch Leben bringen: Nr. 1: 'Vertritt mich mal eben!'; Nr. 2: 'Oh, gute Idee Chef!' und Nr. 3: 'Das war bestimmt jemand anders!'" 





Mr. Burns: "Ich habe viel mit Oskar Schindler gemeinsam!! Wir haben z.B. beide Granaten für die Nazis gebaut. Nur meine haben funktioniert!" 





Tafelspruch: Plastiktütenpenner ist kein anerkannter Beruf. 





Mr. Burns: "Ich kann soviel Kinder überfahren, wie ich will!" 





Millhouse: Juhuuu! Ab heute stink ich nicht mehr. Meine Mutter hat mir ein Deodorant gekauft. 





Homer: " Ich hab genug, gehen wir heim!" 

Lisa: "Dad, wir sind daheim!" 

Homer: "Das ging aber schnell!" 





Tafelspruch: Nicht brennbar ist keine Aufforderung! 





Bart: "Lieber Gott, wir danken Dir für gar nichts; wir haben alles selbst bezahlt!" 





Tafelspruch: Ich darf keine doppelte Verneinung nicht benutzen. 





Krusty: "Mein Haus ist dreckig! Kauft mir ein sauberes!!!" 





Als Homer von Außerirdischen entführt wird: "Nein, nehmt mich nicht mit, ich habe Frau und Kinder, nehmt die." 





Homer: "Mit wie viel T schreibt man unschuldig?" 





Homer: "Lass das Marge, das Versuchen ist der erste Schritt zum Versagen!"


----------



## pfalz (15. November 2007)

Nukular...das Wort heißt Nukular..


----------



## Quente (15. November 2007)

Fertig sind die Strümpf,
hier kommt Seite fünf.​


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (15. November 2007)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. November 2007)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> ...



Ich mähn, des hadde ma jetzat schun 

Wau, geil, saite finf


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2007)

Überleitung:

Homer vs. Bender


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2007)

...und ab in die Zukunft:






...ich geb ja zu, es ist nicht besonders originell - SPAM halt


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2007)

FEUER FREI!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2007)

Upgrade...


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2007)

Don't mess with Yoda...






...but guess who taught him how to fight.


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2007)

...und jetzt könnt ihr dicke Eier machen - ich muss mal was arbeiten.


----------



## pfalz (16. November 2007)

Digge Eier? Digge Bagge oda was?


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (16. November 2007)

Dicke Backen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. November 2007)

zurück zum Thema    





böse


----------



## pfalz (16. November 2007)

> böse



Richtig:


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2007)

...na da hammer wieder jede Menge Bilder zum Posten


----------



## pfalz (16. November 2007)

da fällt mir noch ein Klassiker ein:

Bushpilot


----------



## pfalz (16. November 2007)

so, werd jetzt mal was schaffen


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Richtig:



best bush=no bush


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (16. November 2007)




----------



## Titus (16. November 2007)

I prefer the fury cup!
Hi GÜRÜ! Du hast es echt drauf mit dem Delegieren!


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2007)




----------



## Quente (16. November 2007)

Jetzt backen wir Gebäcks,
denn gleich kommt Seite  sechs. sex


----------



## UHU69 (16. November 2007)

Tschingderassabumtumta
Die Seite 6 ist da!


----------



## UHU69 (16. November 2007)

******* - daneben


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2007)

kennt jemand "Julian Beever" ?

















krass, oder?


----------



## Quente (16. November 2007)

Erst Vorspiel, dann kommt


----------



## Quente (16. November 2007)




----------



## guru39 (16. November 2007)

Sex, goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (16. November 2007)

ohne Worte


----------



## Quente (16. November 2007)

Auf der Suche nach Seite sieben,
ob sie sich dort weiter lieben


----------



## zena (16. November 2007)

oh mann, seid ihr eeeeeklisch:kotz: 
nur das eine im kopp 
wenn das eure chefs wüssten... während der arbeitszeit...tststs 

...ist aber trotzdem eine nette ablenkung im tristen alltag


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2007)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> ohne Worte



   
Sie putzt sich davor die weißen Zähne


----------



## UHU69 (16. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> oh mann, seid ihr eeeeeklisch:kotz:
> nur das eine im kopp



Fahrrad fahren


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Fahrrad fahren



Nein, "hier"§m es ums Schpämmen


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2007)

.


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (17. November 2007)

.


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2007)

,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. November 2007)

-


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2007)

fertig ist das ........Mondgesicht


----------



## UHU69 (17. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, "hier"§m es ums Schpämmen


#
Schpämmen? Schpermien? Schpätzle? Schponge bob? Schimpsons?


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (17. November 2007)

Hier gibts halt für jeden was


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> #


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (18. November 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> #
> Schpämmen? Schpermien? Schpätzle? Schponge bob? Schimpsons?



Spätzle gabs doch noch gar net?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (18. November 2007)

Aber jetzt!!!


----------



## Flugrost (18. November 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt!!!


----------



## UHU69 (18. November 2007)

Spätzle und Spinat!!! Pfui!


----------



## Quente (18. November 2007)

He Es Angela auf Seite sechx, echt neeee, Ihr seid doch von


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (18. November 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> He Es Angela auf Seite sechx, echt neeee, Ihr seid doch von



Du wolltest es so


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Spätzle und Spinat!!! Pfui!



das sieht für mich eher wie Fäkalien:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  aus, was aber auch ihren Gesichtsausdruck erklären würde


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (18. November 2007)




----------



## UHU69 (18. November 2007)

"Erbrechen ist die schwallartige Entleerung des Magen- oder SpeiserÃ¶hreninhaltes entgegen der natÃ¼rlichen Richtung durch die SpeiserÃ¶hre und den Mund. Es ist meist mit einem brennenden GefÃ¼hl in der SpeiserÃ¶hre (Sodbrennen) verbunden, das durch den sÃ¤urehaltigen Magensaft verursacht wird.Die medizinischen Fachbegriffe fÃ¼r das Erbrechen sind die Emesis (Ã¤lteres Griechisch á¼Î¼ÎµÏÎ¹Ï) und der Vomitus (lateinisch). Aus dem Lateinischen ist auch die deutsche (vornehme) Bezeichnung ÂVomitationÂ gebrÃ¤uchlich. Vom Lateinischen ins Deutsche Ã¼bernommen und auch synonym verwendet wird gelegentlich die begrifflich breitere Regurgitation (ÂregurgitierenÂ), welche allerdings nicht unbedingt zum Austritt der regurgitierten FlÃ¼ssigkeit aus dem Mund fÃ¼hren muss, sondern bei Einatmen auch zur Aspiration des Saftes fÃ¼hren kann."
...meinen Frau Wiki und Herr Pedia.
Spinat, SpÃ¤tzle, der Blubb, Frau Merkel und vielleicht noch Herr SchrÃ¶der - das fÃ¼hrt unweigerlich zum Kotzen.


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Spinat, Spätzle, der Blubb, Frau Merkel und vielleicht noch Herr Schröder - das führt unweigerlich zum Kotzen.



Die sin halb so wild, aber, du hast den Bush vergessen, aber üsch glaube "den"  oder besser  "das"   (das kann sich ja jeder denken) hatten wir schon 


Wir sollten uns jetzt lieber über die Auslassen


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (18. November 2007)

apropro Bush


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. November 2007)

Das hatten wir schon, wenn du besser zulesen würdest wüsstest du das


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (18. November 2007)




----------



## pfalz (18. November 2007)

die darf abaer nich fehlen..


----------



## UHU69 (18. November 2007)

Darauf einen Zwergentusch


----------



## Quente (18. November 2007)

Man bin ich doof,
Seite 7 verschloof.

*Die sieben Todsünden:*
1. *1. Hochmut:* Zwischen Hochmut und Demut steht ein Drittes, dem das Leben gehört, und das ist der Mut (Theodor Fontane, deutscher Schriftsteller)

*2. Neid:* Neid und Eifersucht sind die Schamteile der menschlichen Seele (Friedrich Nietzsche, deutscher Philosoph)

*3. Wollust:* Ursprung und Wurzel alles Guten ist die Lust des Bauches, denn auch das Weise und Subtile bezieht sich darauf (Epikur, griechischer Philosoph)

*4. Trägheit:* Missverständnisse und Trägheit machen vielleicht mehr Irrungen in der Welt als List und Bosheit (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe, deutscher Schriftsteller)

*5. Zorn:* Der Zorn ist offenbar eine Charakterschwäche, was sich aus der Haltlosigkeit derjenigen am besten erkennen lässt, die er beherrscht: Kinder, Weiber, Greise, Kranke (Francis Bacon, englischer Philosoph)

*6. Völlerei:* Wie wäre die Mäßigkeit zu erkennen, außer aus der Unmäßigkeit? (Chrysippos, griechischer Philosoph)

*7. Geiz:* Das größte Vergnügen aller Geizhälse besteht darin, sich ein Vergnügen zu versagen (Gottfried Benn, deutscher Schriftsteller)


----------



## UHU69 (18. November 2007)

Noch ein Beitrag zum Thema "Wollust" bei Zschwerchen - für den Fall, dass Schneewittchen nicht kann oder will.
Gute Nacht und ...


----------



## el Zimbo (19. November 2007)

Na dann will ich hier mal anknüpfen:


----------



## el Zimbo (19. November 2007)

...und noch ein Zwerg:


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2007)

Hier ne ganze Galaxie voller Zwerge, net nur so Popelischer Newel  

Galaxie Sagittarius Zwerg
Die elliptische Zwerggalaxie umkreist in einer Milliarden Jahre einmal unsere Milchstraße und wird in ferner Zukunft zerrissen werden und in sie übergehen.

Sternbild: Schütze
Entfernung: 88 000 Lichtjahre
Größenklasse: 4,5
Durchmesser: 10 000 Lichtjahre
Typ: dE






Achja, die Trinke do bestimmt des do


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (19. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
nix los heute?
lahmer Fred
gar nich nett
warten wohl alle auf Seite acht
jetzt schon mal gute Nacht


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2007)

Mein lieber Specht 
du hast so Recht
mir wird gleich schlecht,
und warum ins Bett,
hast du ein Brett


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (19. November 2007)

wie geht das denn


----------



## der-tick.de (20. November 2007)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> wie geht das denn


1. Eimer mit Wasser füllen
2. Sich auf den Kopf stellen
2. Kopf in den vollen Eimer tun
4. warten bis man ertrunken ist


----------



## pfalz (20. November 2007)

> wie geht das denn



..hängt vom Eimer ab..


----------



## Quente (20. November 2007)

Irgendwie kommt mir bei Eimern keine Idee.

*



*

*Max und Moritz*

_[SIZE=+1]Eine Bubengeschichte[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=+1]in sieben Streichen[/SIZE]_Max und Moritz machten beide,
Als sie lebten, keine Freude:
Bildlich siehst du jetzt die Possen,
Die in Wirklichkeit verdrossen,
Mit behaglichem Gekicher,
Weil du selbst vor ihnen sicher.
Aber das bedenke stets:
Wie man's treibt, mein Kind, so geht's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (21. November 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir bei Eimern keine Idee.


Wie wär´s denn damit?


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (21. November 2007)




----------



## UHU69 (22. November 2007)

Ein wenig Musik gefällig???

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy52yueBX_s


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (22. November 2007)

der hat dan auch bestimmt so ne braut


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2007)

von Zwergen zu King Kong


----------



## UHU69 (23. November 2007)

King Kong mag auch gerne Bananen


----------



## zena (23. November 2007)

gratulation, ihr wart fleißig 
die hitliste des pfälzer-forums führen 4 späm-threads an   wir sind sehr kreativ 

@guru: die amis habens halt nicht kappiert...seine monster sollte man sich aufbewahren, wer weiß wann an sie braucht


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> gratulation, ihr wart fleißig
> die hitliste des pfälzer-forums führen 4 späm-threads an



isch bin ähn Badenser  

alla


----------



## Quente (24. November 2007)

Sie haben Post.
Über Nacht kam Seite 8


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Sie haben Post.
> Über Nacht kam Seite 8




ei......... des is Kuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (24. November 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Sie haben Post.
> Über Nacht kam Seite 8




Weiter so!!!


----------



## UHU69 (24. November 2007)

Das Wort *acht*, das sich aus dem althochdeutschen ahto entwickelt hat, entstammt einer indogermanischen Wurzel

Ich heiße Sie herzlich willkommen auf den Internetseiten der schönen Ortsgemeinde *Acht*.

Willkommen bei *ACHT*, Ihrem Spezialisten im Microtunnelbau

GIB *ACHT *IM VERKEHR

*Acht *Millionen Chinesen bezahlen mit dem Handy

Hafenzoll fängt *acht *Millionen geschmuggelte Zigaretten ab

*acht*:g ist ein mittelständisches Software- und Beratungsunternehmen mit 40 Mitarbeitern an den Standorten Hamburg und Rüsselsheim.

In der RTL-Show Guinness World Records wurden am Freitagabend *acht *neue Weltrekorde aufgestellt. Unter anderem schaffte ein Berliner Schüler die meisten Wandsalti in einer Minute: 27 Mal rannte er eine Wand hoch und kam mit einem Rückwärtssalto wieder herunter. Ein Stuntman aus Erkelenz bei Aachen ließ sich acht Mal von einem Auto anfahren.

Sean Connery: Erster Sex mit  *acht*


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2007)

isch üb ma Zitieren  




UHU69 schrieb:


> Weiter so!!!



jenau    



Quente schrieb:


> Sie haben Post.
> Über Nacht kam Seite 8



als noi mid 

Gans neu .....mit dem X Factor........ 



UHU69 schrieb:


> Das Wort *acht*, das sich aus dem althochdeutschen ahto entwickelt hat, entstammt einer indogermanischen Wurzel
> 
> Ich heiße Sie herzlich willkommen auf den Internetseiten der schönen Ortsgemeinde *Acht*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quente (25. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> als noi mid


 



Alla gut, du schmeischt jo kä alte Männer fum Rad oder ? 


Drei weisse Tauben


Guru guru guru - guru guru guru - guru guru guru guru guru
Guru guru guru - guru guru guru - guru guru guru 

Drei weisse Tauben - auf unserem Dach
Drei weisse Tauben - die halten mich wach
Drei weisse Tauben - die machen Guru
Drei weisse Tauben - die ********n mich zu

Guru guru guru - guru guru guru - guru guru guru

Drei weisse Tauben - auf unserem Dach
Drei weisse Tauben - die machen mich schwach
Drei weisse Tauben - und ein Gewehr
Drei weisse Tauben - die ********n nie mehr

Guru guru guru - guru guru guru - guru guru guru
Guru guru - guru guru - Drei weisse Tauben - die mussten dran glauben
Guru guru - guru guru - und über allen - Dächern ist Ruh

Guru guru guru - guru guru guru - guru guru guru guru guru
Guru guru guru - guru guru guru - guru guru guru 

Drei weisse Tauben - sie flogen so hoch
Drei weisse Tauben - jetzt hab'n sie ein Loch
Drei wiesse Tauben - sie liegen im Gras
es wird keiner glauben - sie geh'n mir nicht ab

Guru guru guru - guru guru guru - guru guru guru
Guru guru - guru guru - Drei weisse Tauben - die mussten dran glauben
Guru guru - guru guru - und über allen - Dächern ist Ruh



Des hab isch awer geklaut.
Isch wäs a ned was misch transpiriert hod des zu poschde.


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (25. November 2007)




----------



## guru39 (25. November 2007)

@Quente.

Männer transpirieren net, sie schwitzen


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (25. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Quente.
> 
> Männer transpirieren net, sie schwitzen



  




Unter Transpiration wird einerseits die Verdunstung von Wasser über die Spaltöffnungen in den Blättern der Pflanzen, andererseits die sichtbare Schweißabsonderung über die Schweißdrüsen (das Schwitzen) verstanden; ein exzessives Schwitzen wird auch als Hyperhidrose bezeichnet.

Die Menge des transpirierten Wassers wird durch die Transpirationsrate ausgedrückt.

Man unterscheidet in der Botanik zwei Arten von Transpiration: stomatäre Transpiration und cuticuläre Transpiration.

Stomatäre Transpiration Bei Pflanzen wird das Wasser im Allgemeinen durch spezielle regulierbare Öffnungen, die Spaltöffnungen, abgegeben, wobei das Ausmaß der Wasserabgabe bei unterschiedlichen Pflanzenarten um mehr als zwei Größenordnungen variieren kann und abhängig vom jeweiligen Standort der Pflanzen ist.

Die sogenannten Spaltöffnungen bestehen aus zwei Schließzellen, die mit Chloroplasten versehen sind. Die Steuerung der Spaltöffnungen (Stomata) wird durch den Turgor (Druck der Zelle) gesteuert.


Cuticuläre Transpiration Hier findet die Transpiration über die gesamte Cuticula der Blattoberfläche statt. Sie ist aber im Gegensatz zur stomatären Transpiration von geringer Bedeutung. Jedoch ist sie von der Pflanze nicht steuerbar, wodurch sie lediglich von der Cuticuladicke abhängig ist. Je dicker die Wachsschicht ist, desto weniger Wasser transpiriert ungewollt pro Zeiteinheit.

Nach einer schon im 19. Jahrhundert durch den Pflanzenphysiologen Joseph Anton Böhm (1831-1893) vertretenen Hypothese - der Kohäsionstheorie des Wassertransports - ist die Transpiration mit dafür verantwortlich, dass sich als Folge des Wasserverlusts im Xylem der Pflanzen als Folge von Kohäsionskräften ein Unterdruck in den Blättern entwickelt, der für den Wasser- und Nährstofftransport aus dem Wurzelsystem bis in die Blätter verantwortlich ist.


Umweltfaktoren Atmosphärische Feuchte 
Mit dem Anstieg des Wassergehalts in der Luft verringert sich die Differenz des Wasserpotenzials. Das Blatt hat den Wert von -15.000 hPa, die Luft bei einer relativen Luftfeuchte von 50 % von ca -1.000.000 hPa; bei einer relativen Luftfeuchte von 90 % sind es nur noch -130.000 hPa. Da Wasser immer zum negativeren Potential strömt, ist die Kraft bei trockener Luft viel höher.

Windgeschwindigkeit 
Bei einer erhöhten Windgeschwindigkeit erfolgt ein schneller Abtransport des Wasserdampfes, so dass das Wasserpotential immer hoch ist. Bei stehender Luft hingegen kann sich um die Stomata eine wassergesättigte Atmosphäre bilden und somit die Potentialdifferenz sinken. Durch versenkte Stomataöffnungen ins Blattinnere oder/und feine Härchen (Trichome) die mittels des Effekts der hydrodynamischen Grenzschicht die Luftfeuchtigkeit in der Nähe der Stomata nahe der Sättigung hält.

Lichtintensität 
Da bei erhöhtem Licht die Photosyntheserate steigt, steigt der CO2-Bedarf in der Pflanze. Dieser wird durch das Öffnen der Stomata gedeckt, da nun CO2 in das Blattinnere strömen kann.

Temperatur 
Um eine Überhitzung bei hohen Temperaturen und somit eine Degeneration der Zellbestandteile zu verhindern, nutzt die Pflanze die Verdunstungskälte. Mit steigender Temperatur nimmt aber die aufgenommene Wärmemenge eines verdunstenden Wassermoleküls ab. Die Pflanze muss also mehr Wasser verdunsten um ihre Temperatur zu halten. Ein weiter Schutzmechnaismus vor Überhitzung ist eine das Sonnenlicht reflektierende Wachsschicht (Cuticula).

Wasserverfügbarkeit 
Kann die Pflanze nicht mehr genügend Wasser aus dem Boden aufnehmen, vertrocknet sie.


Managementfaktoren Pflanzendichte 
Viele Pflanzen müssen sich das gleiche Wasser teilen. Außerdem steigt die Krankheitsanfälligkeit.

Nährstoffmangel 
Besonders Kalium, das für den Schließmechanismus der Stomata essentiell ist.

verfestigter Boden 
Verringert die Wasserverfügbarkeit.


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2007)

is mir warm jetzt


----------



## Haardtattack (25. November 2007)

Da hilft nur eines - guckst du hier:






"Während des Trainings schwitzen Sie reichlich. Schweißflüssigkeit ist aggressiv und kann das Fahrrad angreifen (Korrosion). Der Tacx Schweißfänger wird zwischen Lenker und Sattelstütze angebracht, er fängt den Schweiß auf schützt somit das Fahrrad." - wirbt der Hersteller

So - und jetzt aber tschüss und auf zur Sonntagsrunde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (25. November 2007)

Da fält mir nix mehr ein 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/245123


----------



## guru39 (26. November 2007)

Ok, themawechsel!


----------



## freeriderbtal (26. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok, themawechsel!



immer der nase nach


----------



## UHU69 (26. November 2007)




----------



## guru39 (26. November 2007)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> immer der nase nach



jenau 

Themawechsel 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x9SsQ3YUL8&eurl=http://forum.dirt.ru/showthread.php?t=85121


----------



## freeriderbtal (26. November 2007)

mit was sich manche leute die zeit totschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. November 2007)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> mit was sich manche leute die zeit totschlagen



Genau Sorry Wiederholung


----------



## UHU69 (26. November 2007)

Zu früh gefreut ...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nN45vwKpA0


----------



## Flugrost (26. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok, *themawechsel*!



..."Zunge weg! Ich muss furzen!"...


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2007)

Menno


----------



## Quente (27. November 2007)

Alla gut, noch äner


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2007)

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=581557


----------



## der-tick.de (27. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=581557


Ist das nicht Missbrauch von Abhängigen?  
Und was kann man verkehrt machen das man danach stirbt? 
Hat sich der Gaul gewehrt?
Und wenn ich mir das Überleg... Mit nem Pferd? 
Ist der Schwul gewesen und wollte was von einem Hengst? 
Frage nüber Fragen, wir werden es wohl nie erfahren...


----------



## Quente (27. November 2007)

>>>>freun >>>>>>es kommt


----------



## Quente (27. November 2007)

9

und Themawechsel


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> und Themawechsel




schade......  war grad so schön sauig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (27. November 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> 9
> 
> und Themawechsel



Pink Floyd auf nackten Mädels


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2007)

Sach ma Nachtvogel, bist du Bj 69?
Wenn ja, dann is des jo mit Quente dir und mir voll der Rentner "Späm Thread"

Der Pink Floyd Mops!


----------



## Quente (27. November 2007)

Nix Späm.
Hauptsächlich nackte Tatsachen.
Alla gut, rache mer änie.


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Nix Späm.
> Hauptsächlich nackte Tatsachen.



Infotainment sozusagen


----------



## Quente (27. November 2007)

Ja, ja Früher da wollten wir alles wissen und keiner hat was gesagt. 
Heute sagt jeder was und ..........


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2007)

Tja, früher war halt alles bessa


----------



## UHU69 (28. November 2007)

UHU ist noch älter und früher war wirklich alles besser oder zumindest anders!!!


----------



## guru39 (28. November 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> UHU ist noch älter........



          



guru39 schrieb:


> voll der Rentner "Späm Thread"



Sag ich doch


----------



## UHU69 (28. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> voll der Rentner "Späm Thread"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (28. November 2007)

Nichts los hier.  
Naja da geh ich mal ins Cellulite Forum mal sehen was die Frauen so machen.


----------



## guru39 (28. November 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Naja da geh ich mal ins Cellulite Forum.....



Echt witzig, wenn man Cellulite bei Googel Bilder-Suche eingibt  











Die haben sowas von Cellulites ich finde das total zum..........:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: Die sollten sich Erschießen


----------



## UHU69 (28. November 2007)

Hier ist es doch lustiger als im Cellulite-Forum


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Echt witzig, wenn man Cellulite bei Googel Bilder-Suche eingibt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind bestimmt die Bilder der Vorher Nachher Storys.... Tzz.... Vorher so wie abgebildet, und nacher Dank Cellulites Plus Der Supercreme sehen die dann so aus:



 

PS: Aber du hast recht, wenn du Bilder von Cellulites suchst bist verlohren...


----------



## guru39 (28. November 2007)

Weiber halt


----------



## UHU69 (28. November 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. November 2007)

Ich piss seit 1983 im Sitzen, da geht nichts mehr daneben


----------



## Flugrost (29. November 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Hier ist es doch lustiger als im Cellulite-Forum


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Ich stehe auf Cellulitis  Und das ein String Cellulitis bekommt macht mir gar nix  Ist ja ein typisches Frauenkleidungsproblem 
Apropo.... vielleicht sollten wir einen Manfühlichmichalt Fred eröffnen. Betreten nur für Ü40  Und damit der Rest nicht zu kurz kommt. Ichwillaucherwachsenwerden Fred. Ein Wechsel einzelner User zwischen beiden Freds ist aber jederzeit möglich


----------



## el Zimbo (29. November 2007)

...ich darf in dem Rentnerfred momentan aber auch mitschreiben - hab schon seit Montag Probleme mit dem Herrn Ischias.
Was mach ich nur wenn ich mal in euer Alter komm?


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Apropo.... vielleicht sollten wir einen Manfühlichmichalt Fred eröffnen. Betreten nur für Ü40  Und damit der Rest nicht zu kurz kommt. Ichwillaucherwachsenwerden Fred. Ein Wechsel einzelner User zwischen beiden Freds ist aber jederzeit möglich




das brauche ma net, denn: IchwillaucherwachsenwerdenManfühlichmichalt Fred = Antiwinterdownhillerteampokalfredwllihrmitmachenfr ed


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Was mach ich nur wenn ich mal in euer Alter komm?



Sterben


----------



## el Zimbo (29. November 2007)

...das glaub ich mittlerweile auch  

Aber meine Recherche hat ergeben, dass es sich wohl eher um sowas handelt:


----------



## UHU69 (29. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Was mach ich nur wenn ich mal in euer Alter komm?



Du stirbst, wir fahren Rad, den Berg rauf und runter und über die Alpen und tschüss!!


----------



## el Zimbo (29. November 2007)

Bevor ich die Löffel abgeb werd ich auch noch das eine oder andere Mal die Alpen rocken;
ob ich einmal komplett drüber fahren will weiß ich jetzt noch net...mit Lift aber garantiert 


...ooops - sorry Quente,
mir allein gehört die Zehnte
zumindest der Anfang der Selben
will und kann ja nicht alleine alles schreiben
sonst wird mein Chef noch mit mir schelten
und morgen muss ich dann fern dem Forum bleiben...
10


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2007)

Der Quente der alte Sack hat voll verpennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (29. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> 10



Weiter so


----------



## Quente (29. November 2007)

Oh die zehn verpasst. Ja, ja ich werde alt hoffentlich.  

Ich will nun gehn, auf Seite zehn.
Bis bald , im Wald.




http://tdn.cooltips.de/lieder/brider.htm


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2007)




----------



## dersteinmetz (29. November 2007)

mensch guru, hast widda nix zu schaffä.....


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2007)

än klenner späm "Quickie" muß soi


----------



## face-to-ground (29. November 2007)

@ zimbo: zum sterben hab ich auch noch einen


----------



## UHU69 (29. November 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> http://tdn.cooltips.de/lieder/brider.htm



Klasse


----------



## Speedbullit (29. November 2007)




----------



## Speedbullit (29. November 2007)

[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. November 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> bücken fehlt



     isch nem den Picaso


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (30. November 2007)

So malen kannste nur wenn de a so ein Regal hast


----------



## UHU69 (30. November 2007)

Ist zwar kein Picasso, dafür aber ein echter Stürzbecher  






Ihr könnt auch auf seiner Homepage gucken, was der sonst noch so macht 

http://www.stuerzbecher.de/website.php

Schönes WE - vielleicht sieht man sich im Wald


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2007)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> So malen kannste nur wenn de a so ein Regal hast



Oder das        

@UHU,
dir auch ein schönes WE.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. November 2007)

Zum Wochenende gibt's von mir auch noch was Abstraktes zum Thema:






  Stürzbecher  ...sehr interessant!

@Gürü:
Absinth kann man zwar legal kaufen, davon werd ich aber auch net mehr als besoffen...
Und wenn man so eine Fernbedienung kauft, ist dann schon ne Frau dabei?
...gibt's die auch mit dunklen Haaren?

Schönes Wochenende euch allen und bis Montag!


----------



## Speedbullit (30. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Absinth kann man zwar legal kaufen, davon werd ich aber auch net mehr als besoffen...



ja wie bei allem, war das früher auch noch besser


Thujon ist ein Bestandteil des ätherischen Öls des Wermuts, der für die Absinthherstellung verwendet wird. Die unbestreitbar schädlichen Auswirkungen, die während des Höhepunkts der Absinth-Popularität im 19. Jahrhundert in Frankreich zu beobachten waren und zu denen unter anderem Schwindel, Halluzinationen, Wahnvorstellungen, Depressionen, Krämpfe, Blindheit sowie geistiger und körperlicher Verfall gehörten, wurden insbesondere auf diese Substanz zurückgeführt. Thujon ist als ein Nervengift bekannt, das in höherer Dosierung Verwirrtheit und epileptische Krämpfe (Konvulsionen) hervorrufen kann. Aus diesem Grund wurde in der Europäischen Union der Thujongehalt in alkoholischen Getränken auf 35 mg/kg begrenzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. November 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> .... Schwindel, Halluzinationen, Wahnvorstellungen





hört sich gut an


----------



## Speedbullit (30. November 2007)

selten so gelacht

http://www.betrunkene-dekorieren.de/


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (30. November 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> selten so gelacht
> 
> http://www.betrunkene-dekorieren.de/



  Dann gema lieber biken, somit hawe ma weniger Zeit zum saufen und des is gesünder


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2007)

Sieht kaputt aus


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sieht kaputt aus



da sind ja lauter löcher drin...


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Dezember 2007)

he, was is n das hier für n bilder-diebstahl! 

alles aus dem anti-wp fred geklaut!


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Dezember 2007)

ok, gehen wir jetzt einmal weg von der grafischen kunst hin zu den tänzen des westlichen kulturkreises. dazu dieses beispielvideo eines gefährlich anhörenden "wall of death":






weiterhin macht stagedive nur spass, wenn man es  aus der richtigen höhe anwendet:






waren ca. 23m.... ist kein fake, hier gibts weitere bilder:
http://www.myspace.com/boyhitscar


----------



## UHU69 (1. Dezember 2007)

Der einzig wahre Stagediver:


----------



## UHU69 (1. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> da sind ja lauter löcher drin...


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (2. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Quente der alte Sack hat voll verpennt


 
Die Qu


ente


der


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Die......der



das.


----------



## UHU69 (2. Dezember 2007)

Der




wünscht
der




und dem 




einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2007)

Das wünscht der 






euch auch!


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2385889


----------



## UHU69 (2. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Die Qu



Sorry, ich habe die




übersehen


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Quente (3. Dezember 2007)

guuuuten morgen !!!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2007)

Moschäääää..... UHU un Quente


----------



## UHU69 (3. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


>



Ich hatte heute einen ausgezeichneten Flug bei teilweise stürmischem, oft aber auch sonnigem Wetter.
Ansonsten aber:






Ich flieg´ dann mal weiter!

Gruß

UHU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (3. Dezember 2007)

Irgend ein Stichwort hat mich da wieder inhaliert.


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2007)

was hat dich "inhaliert"


----------



## UHU69 (3. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Quente (3. Dezember 2007)

ich  nicht mehr,
ich nicht mehr,

ich hab nichts mit anderen Männern ihren Frauen,

nur das achte Gebot.


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2007)

hab isch selwa gemacht 

nur für EUCH      

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/5314/


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> weiterhin macht stagedive nur spass, wenn man es  aus der richtigen höhe anwendet


Als ich das gelesen hatte, wusste ich sofort, dass es hier nur um "The Gul" gehen kann. Genie und Wahnsinn liegen oft so eng beieinander...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (3. Dezember 2007)

du bisch so gud zu uns!


----------



## UHU69 (3. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> nur das achte Gebot.



... alles Lüge!!!


----------



## UHU69 (4. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> hab isch selwa gemacht
> 
> nur für EUCH
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/5314/



... und das in deinem Alter. Da sitzen andere mit Stützstrümpfen vorm Fernseher und tragen Rheumasalbe auf


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ... und das in deinem Alter. Da sitzen andere mit Stützstrümpfen vorm Fernseher und tragen Rheumasalbe auf



Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus   


Die Edit  

Kriegsdenkmal


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (4. Dezember 2007)

Da is ah was geboten


----------



## Quente (4. Dezember 2007)

Ach hätte ich nur den Wehrdienst nicht verweigert. 
Die Munition ist noch scharf.
Auf in den Krieg.  :kotz: 



http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20922/thumbs/*********.gif


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20922/thumbs/*********.gif[/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> Ma ma gans:dope:


----------



## Quente (4. Dezember 2007)

Weihnachtgebäck genascht . 

*Hasch Kekse Gras Kekse*

*Zutaten:*
200g Zucker
4 Eier
1 Tasse Mehl
1 Tasse geschmolzene Butter
Schale einer Zitrone oder Zitronen Aroma
2 EL Rum
50 g Bitterschokolade
10g Hasch oder 5g Grass
Backförmchen aus Papier

*Herstellung:*
Zucker und Eier zu Schaumi rühren.
Das Mehl darüber sieben und untermischen. 
Die Nüsse, Rum und Zitronenschale dazugeben.
Das Haschisch oder das Gras wird möglichst fein in ein kleines Gefäss mit heißer Butter zerbröselt welches man kurz köcheln lässt. Danach alles unter die Masse mischen.

Die Schokolade schmelzen lassen, und ebenso unter die Masse geben.

Papierförmchen zu 2 / 3 mit der Masse füllen und bei 200 Grad ca. 25 Minuten backen.

geht`s jetzt


----------



## UHU69 (4. Dezember 2007)




----------



## UHU69 (4. Dezember 2007)

Seite 12 !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/20922/thumbs/*********.gif



OK, die Waffen sind scharf  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/137280/cat/20340


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (4. Dezember 2007)

Des endet dann so


----------



## UHU69 (4. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> OK, die Waffen sind scharf



High Noon: Quente vs. Guru


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2007)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Des endet dann so


oda so


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2007)

Tja,alter Sack.,.,.,.,.,.,,.,..,.,.Danke für`s Rezept


----------



## Flugrost (4. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> High Noon: Quente vs. Guru



altersangepasst und sportiver


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


>



Woher hast du denn das Bild aus Levs Wohnzimmer?


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Fluggedöhns,
isch freu misch uff mei Erwert


----------



## Quente (5. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> High Noon: Quente vs. Guru


Guuuuuten Morgen!!!!!

"Wo ist er, wo ist er?" 


"Hat er schon geschossen/soffen?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Quente,
isch bin gleich soweit


----------



## Quente (5. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt sitze ich schon acht Stunden hier und warte bis es 12 Uhr wird. Ob die Uhr steht.  
Achtung es wird geschossen.


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja die Uhr steht, habs eben auch gemerkt  

Ich komm jetzt aber gleich raus


----------



## Quente (5. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (5. Dezember 2007)

@ Quente un Güru

Wenn zwei sich streiten freut sich der dritte


----------



## Quente (5. Dezember 2007)

Wenn schon Waffen !!!!!!

Dann die einer Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (5. Dezember 2007)

Django, Cary Grant und alle Cowboys wollen lieber die hier:


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


>



Bowhsawzusdhtreiozgfuz9rtuok ljun gh86fr68 5e3 i8z 78otr97vr5 tz

War die Schön


----------



## Quente (6. Dezember 2007)

Wahre Schönheit kommt von Innen.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Dezember 2007)

Von draußen vom Walde da komm ich her
Und muss euch sagen es weihnachtet nicht
All die Menschen schauten zu mir her
Und fragten "iss der noch ganz dicht?"

Im roten Trikot, den Sack auf dem Rücken
Wollt ich mit Lächeln und Grüßen die Leute beglücken
Doch waren sie meistens nur grimmig und stur
Und standen exakt in der spaßigsten Spur

Selbst wenn ich ganz langsam, um niemand zu schrecken
An sie heran fuhr, um Vorbeifahrt froh bittend
Sagten sie sowas von "hinten" und "lecken"
Sie dachten wohl hier käm der Teufel geritten

Hab ich's bis heut nicht gespürt, jetzt ist es soweit
Die Leute sind mies drauf, es kommet die Weihnachtszeit...


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Dezember 2007)

Achja - hier noch ein Beitrag zum Thema "Sofabiken"


----------



## UHU69 (6. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo:      

Ansonsten wünsche ich für alle Freireiter, Hinunterhügler, Fahrradwanderer, Querlandfahrer und Spämmer einen wunderschönen Nikolausi:


----------



## Quente (6. Dezember 2007)

Alla gut ,
noch ein Laus. 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...184&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1


----------



## zena (6. Dezember 2007)

sehr sehr geil 
berni & ert sind wie maddin & lev duck und weg 

schönes nikolausi an euch alle...


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Dezember 2007)




----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2007)

Wau! 13 Seiten voll mit schoiß 














































 


weiter so............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wau! 13 Seiten voll mit schoiß
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scheeee!


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> scheeee!




gelle


----------



## Quente (6. Dezember 2007)

Reumasalbe aufgetragen.
Beine hoch.
Entspannen und von der Kindheit träumen.

*Jim Knopf und die Wilde 13*

[URL]http://www.hr-online.de/servlet/de.hr.cms.servlet.IMS?enc=d3M9aHJteXNxbCZibG9iSWQ9ODA5MSZ3aWR0aD0yMDUmaWQ9MzA1NTA1NA__[/URL] 

 Die Wilde 13 auf hoher See (Quelle: hrMedia)


Die Insel Lummerland benötigt dringend einen Leuchtturm. Deshalb schickt König Alfons der Viertelvorzwölfte Lukas und Jim zu Herrn Tur-Tur. Der Scheinriese soll dem Lummerland helfen. Auf ihrer Reise erleben die Lokomotivführer Jim und Lukas spannende Abenteuer. Dabei hilft ihnen Emma, die Dank einer weltbewegenden Erfindung fliegen kann. Die Piratenbande Die Wilde 13 nehmen Jims Freunde gefangen, doch Jim gelingt die Befreiung. 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...=68&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=3


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2007)

Muß es Salbe sein...... oda geht a des do


----------



## Quente (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja es muss Salbe sein, es fördert die Durchblutung - auch an anderer Stelle-
wenn man vor dem Pinkeln vergisst die Hände zu waschen.


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2007)

Aber ich könnte mir das Pflaster auf den Sack kleben, das wäre dann
wie "Anti-Aging Doping"


----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wau! 13 Seiten voll mit schoiß


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2007)

Der Schoiß geht weiter  

Du bist Deutschland 





Da passt es ja


----------



## UHU69 (6. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wau! 13 Seiten voll mit schoiß



Richtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich klotz mir lieber die Kochschau an  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBIKNRVSHxo


----------



## Quente (6. Dezember 2007)

Um der Gleichstellung von Frau und Mann gerecht zu werden, zum Ausklang
des Tages, Frau Nikolaus.


----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2007)

*MANN ... SOWAS IST ECHT NICHT LUSTIG!!!*

:kotz:


----------



## UHU69 (6. Dezember 2007)

Die ist schöner...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Dezember 2007)

Hey Quente, hier ist Nippelverbot. Gilt zwar nur für Frauen und nicht für Zombies, aber das ist Grenzwertig... Tzzzz....


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Um der Gleichstellung von Frau und Mann gerecht zu werden, zum Ausklang
> des Tages, Frau Nikolaus.




     

Da sin ma noch zu jung für, alda 

Gruß Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2007)

Wenn das Nippelverbot nur für Frauen Gilt, kann ich das ja posten:






*rrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2007)

Suchst du einen Freund


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Dezember 2007)

Weiß Eva von deiner Leidenschaft?  


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn das Nippelverbot nur für Frauen Gilt, kann ich das ja posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Weiß Eva von deiner Leidenschaft?



Wisst ihr es


----------



## UHU69 (6. Dezember 2007)




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr es


Weiß ICH es...?


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2007)

isch weess es a net


----------



## UHU69 (6. Dezember 2007)

Isch wees es


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2007)

Wau 14 Saiten   das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> isch weess es a net


Ich wills garnit wisse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (7. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Die ist schöner...


Wenn die Glück hat, wird sie auch alt. 



Alt sein ist ein Teil vom Leben.



 Geändert für ewig Junge.


----------



## zena (7. Dezember 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn das Nippelverbot nur für Frauen Gilt, kann ich das ja posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANKE 
das nenn ich mal än Nikolaus 

   sabber


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Dezember 2007)

zena schrieb:


> DANKE
> das nenn ich mal än Nikolaus
> 
> sabber



blöd nur, wenn der schwul is und frauen mit gar keinem blick würdigt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2007)

zena schrieb:


> DANKE
> das nenn ich mal än Nikolaus
> 
> sabber


Findest du so gezüchtete Exemplare echt toll...?


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2007)

Gayts noch


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Dezember 2007)

Männer wie der Kandidat da oben schauen lieber in den Spiegel, als sonst wo hin...
Aber selbst wenn er vielleicht etwas nachgeholfen haben sollte, steckt trotzdem ein Haufen Arbeit und Disziplin in so nem Körper.
Ach wenn ich doch damals weiter trainiert hätte... 

...Biken macht aber mehr Spaß, da verliert man nicht so schnell die Lust  


PS:
Bitte keine Nippel-Bilder und ähnliches mehr - denkt doch mal an die armen Solo-Biker,
die sich die Bilder am Arbeitsplatz anschauen müssen...das verstoßt garantiert gegen die Genfer Konvention!


----------



## Zelle (7. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ach wenn ich doch damals weiter trainiert hätte...



Wieso? Dann hätten Dich Deine Freunde vielleicht auch irgendwann, wenn Du völlig dicht gesoffen bist, ausgezogen, ins Heu gesetzt, so eine alberne Mütze übergezogen und ein Foto gemacht! Ich schäme mich noch heute für das Foto und es verfolgt mich überall hin!


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2007)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich noch heute für das Foto und es verfolgt mich überall hin!



Du warst halt jung und hast das Geld gebraucht


----------



## Haardtattack (7. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du warst halt jung und hast das Geld gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin jung und verbrauche das Geld...


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2007)

Du hast es halt gut 











































@Quente,und Nachtvogel,
wenn ihr ma in "Heidelberg" sait sachT bescheid


----------



## UHU69 (7. Dezember 2007)

Noch ein Klassiker (leider unvollständig!!!)






@ Gürü: Ich sag´ Bescheid!!!


----------



## UHU69 (8. Dezember 2007)

Der Nachtvogel verabschiedet sich aus diesem Fred - es hat Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht sieht man sich irgendwo im Wald beim Bergaufundabfahren.


----------



## zena (8. Dezember 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Findest du so gezüchtete Exemplare echt toll...?



natürlich da siehste mal was gentechnik, pharmaindustrie und nahrungsergänzung alles bringen 
aber warum hat der die nikolausmütze über die augen gezogen? hat der so dicke pickel dass er sich nicht traut, ist es etwa ein zyklop? oder schämt er sich vor seiner mama, wenn sie ihn so sieht? und der hat nicht mal ein richtiges bett zum schlafen 

armer, armer schwuler heu-nikolaus 
jetzt seht ihr mal wie gut ihr es habt


----------



## Quente (8. Dezember 2007)

Auch die Quente fährt jetzt los. 






Sportlicher Gruß


Bis bald im Seniorenwohnstift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> @ Gürü: Ich sag´ Bescheid!!!




!?



UHU69 schrieb:


> Der Nachtvogel verabschiedet sich aus diesem Fred - es hat Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht sieht man sich irgendwo im Wald beim Bergaufundabfahren.



?!



Quente schrieb:


> Auch die Quente fährt jetzt los.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



viel Spaß


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Dezember 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>




  warum liegt da stroh rum????


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr9FQG4jXuA


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> warum liegt da stroh rum????


Genau an das hab ich auch sofort gedacht!  Wundert mich, dass es so lange gedauert hat, bin noch einer drauf kommt


----------



## one track mind (8. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> warum liegt da stroh rum????



darum:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7HAve5lEYo&feature=related


----------



## Quente (8. Dezember 2007)

Säuft einer mit dem Strohhalm 







dann liegt er halt Stroh rum.


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Noch ein Klassiker (leider unvollständig!!!)



Noch ein lustischer Bayer (leider vollständig  ) 

@Edit, das finde ich echt nicht lustig, "wir" haben nur 5-6 Löcher gegraben, und dann haben die daß daraus gemacht


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Dezember 2007)

okay, zu gerhard polt hab ich dann noch den leasingvertrag gefunden, sehr geil!


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> okay, zu gerhard polt hab ich dann noch den leasingvertrag gefunden, sehr geil!



Tja,der Polt


----------



## UHU69 (9. Dezember 2007)

Polt und sein Leasingvertrag    

Ich war gestern und heute im Bereich Weinbiet unterwegs, was mich inhaliert oder instruiert oder insinuiert oder was auch immer hat:

"Von drauß' vom Walde komm ich her;
Ich muss euch sagen, es regnete heut sehr
Allüberall auf den Tannenspitzen
Sah ich nasse Tropfen auf mein Bike spritzen;
Und droben auf des Weinbiets Spitze
Saß mit blauer Nase ein Downhiller mit Zipfelmütze;
Und wie ich so bikte durch den finstern Tann,
Da rief's mich ein Wandersmann mit heller Stimme an:
"Alte Drecksau", rief er, "alter Rebell,
Hebe die Beine und spute dich schnell!
Mein Hund fängt zu knurren an,
Der Pfälzerwaldverein ist auch nah dran,
Alt' und junge Biker sollen nun
Von dem Rasen einmal ruhn;
Und nachher muss ich mit der S-Bahn nach Ludwigshafen,
Denn so tut Gott die Wanderer bestrafen!"
Ich sprach: "O lieber Wanderer der du bist,
Meine Tagestour fast zu Ende ist;
Ich will nur noch auf diesen Singletrail,
Wo's  [was reimt sich hier?]"
- "Hast denn das Deuter-Rucksäckchen auch bei dir?"
Ich sprach: "Das Säcklein, das ist hier:
Denn Riegel, Gel und Mandelkern
Essen gute Bergradfahrer gern."
- "Hast denn einen Ersatzschlauch auch bei dir?"
Ich sprach: "Der Ersatzschlauch, der ist hier;
Doch für mich nehm ich nicht die schlechten,
Sondern nur die von Schwalbe, das sind die rechten."
Wandersmann sprach: "So ist es recht;
Fahr aber zukünftig mit Guru oder Quente, meinem treuen Knecht!" 
Von drauß' vom Walde komm ich her;
Ich muss euch sagen, es regnete heut sehr!"

Einen guten Start in die Woche wünscht UHUuuuuuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Edit, das finde ich echt nicht lustig, "wir" haben nur 5-6 Löcher gegraben, und dann haben die daß daraus gemacht


Wasn das? (->PM)


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wasn das? (->PM)


Warum nicht "Öffentlich".
Wir hatten nur einen kleinen Drop und nen Double in den Wald gesetzt, zudem
haben wir wirklich darauf geachtet nichts zu beschädigen und sogar ein Gebüsch
das bei dem Double gestört hatte haben wir nicht einfach gekillt, nein wir haben
es mit einer Schnur zur Seite gebunden.
Ich weiß das daß nicht richtig war was wir gemacht haben, aber diese Reaktion der Forstbehörde
finde ich wirklich total übertrieben, es wäre ausreichend gewesen den Drop und den Double
zu zerstören, aber das da gesunde Bäume platt gemacht wurden kann ich nicht verstehen!

Es tut mir sehr leid was da passiert ist, ich bin wirklich sehr betroffen!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Polt und sein Leasingvertrag
> Fahr aber zukünftig mit Guru oder Quente, meinem treuen Knecht!"
> Von drauß' vom Walde komm ich her;
> Ich muss euch sagen, es regnete heut sehr!"
> ...



Wünsche ich dir und dem richtig alten Sack auch


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Warum nicht "Öffentlich".
> Wir hatten nur einen kleinen Drop und nen Double in den Wald gesetzt, zudem
> haben wir wirklich darauf geachtet nichts zu beschädigen und sogar ein Gebüsch
> das bei dem Double gestört hatte haben wir nicht einfach gekillt, nein wir haben
> ...


oh- ich sehe die bilder jetzt erst.... ist das die strecke, die du mir mal gezeigt hast, lev?

tja, sehr ärgerlich. aber solange solche strecken illegal sind, müssen wir damit leben. die alternative ist dann nur, zu versuchen, solche strecken zu legalisieren, wenn die forstbehörde nicht bereit ist, so etwas zu akzeptieren. 
es muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, das die prinzipiell gegen gebaute strecken sind, es kann ja sein, dass die strecke in einer "ruhezone" lag- sprich dort völlig unpassend.

das dafür bäume gefällt wurden ist echt daneben, wurde aber bei der sperrung an der himmelsleiter vor einigen jahren leider auch gemacht.

um in hd mal ne strecke zu legalisieren bedarf es einiges an arbeit.... die dummheit in dem fred letztes jahr hat mich aber echt abgehalten, diesbezüglich was zu unternehmen.


----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> um in hd mal ne strecke zu legalisieren bedarf es einiges an arbeit.... die dummheit in dem fred letztes jahr hat mich aber echt abgehalten, diesbezÃ¼glich was zu unternehmen.



Tja, da gebe ich dir Recht, da wurde ziemlich viel Schei?e gepostet! 
Was wÃ¤re fÃ¼r dich z.B. eine geile Strecke, mÃ¼ssten da Meterhohe Drops dabei sein, und/oder Doubles wo man bei der Airtime BÃ¼cher lesen kann? 
Ich denke das man eine legale DH Piste in Heidelberg vergessen kann, denn dazu sind in unseren Sport zu viele Egoisten Unterwegs, das heiÃt wir wÃ¼rden uns nie einig werden, den einen wÃ¤ren die SprÃ¼nge/Drops zu groÃ oder zu klein, das ist immer so!
Meiner Meinung nach wÃ¤re es Sinnvoll in Heidelberg ausgeschilderte Radwege anzulegen, das wÃ¼rde Ruhe auf die Trails bringen.
Die Chaoten  unter uns sollte man ins Getto sperren , sprich ein ÃbungsgelÃ¤nde verpassen auf dem sie sie Austoben kÃ¶nnen!
Ich mÃ¶chte hier nicht Langweilen und wieder so einen Thread wie âLegale DH in Heidelbergâ starten, das bringt nichts. 
Was wir machen mÃ¼ssen ist uns zusammentun und uns zu Organisieren, sprich einen Verein zu grÃ¼nden (was wir von HD- Freeride ja schon 
gemacht haben )

So, ich mach dann mal âhierâ an dieser Stelle wieder Schluss, wenn hier jemand das BedÃ¼rfnis hat in dieser Richtung was zu Unternehmen dann bitte auf unserer Seite, oder grÃ¼ndet einen eigenen Verein  .

alla.


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2007)

es darf gespämt werden, bitte






Das gehört hier rein


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Dezember 2007)

das bild da oben.... ich schäme mich.....
besonders für lev, der das ursprünglich geposted hat! 
 


oh- hab gerade erst gesehen,das du alles nochmal geändert hast:


guru39 schrieb:


> Was wäre für dich z.B. eine geile Strecke, müssten da Meterhohe Drops dabei sein, und/oder Doubles wo man bei der Airtime Bücher lesen kann?
> Ich denke das man eine legale DH Piste in Heidelberg vergessen kann, denn dazu sind in unseren Sport zu viele Egoisten Unterwegs, das heißt wir würden uns nie einig werden, den einen wären die Sprünge/Drops zu groß oder zu klein, das ist immer so!
> Meiner Meinung nach wäre es Sinnvoll in Heidelberg ausgeschilderte Radwege anzulegen, das würde Ruhe auf die Trails bringen.


hm. ernstes thema hier im quatsch- fred diskutieren? 

naja, sooo aussichtslos finde ich es nicht, zumal es im umkreis einige gebaute strecken gibt, die toleriert werden. aber das geht natürlich nur mit absprache der behörden....
okay, sollten wir mal irl drüber reden. bei dir? im laden? bist du potentiell mal im heidelberger nachtleben anzutreffen (okay, da sind die chancen auf vernünftige unterhaltung mit steigendem  konsum auch gering....   )


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das bild da oben.... ich schäme mich.....
> besonders für lev, der das ursprünglich geposted hat!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kona-patient (12. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Tja, da gebe ich dir Recht, da wurde ziemlich viel Schei?e gepostet!
> Was wäre für dich z.B. eine geile Strecke, müssten da Meterhohe Drops dabei sein, und/oder Doubles wo man bei der Airtime Bücher lesen kann?
> Ich denke das man eine legale DH Piste in Heidelberg vergessen kann, denn dazu sind in unseren Sport zu viele Egoisten Unterwegs, das heißt wir würden uns nie einig werden, den einen wären die Sprünge/Drops zu groß oder zu klein, das ist immer so!
> Meiner Meinung nach wäre es Sinnvoll in Heidelberg ausgeschilderte Radwege anzulegen, das würde Ruhe auf die Trails bringen.
> ...



was macht denn euer verein. schon was bewegt??? oder besser gefragt hat sich was getan. ihr seid doch 1000 leute, die wie soon hooligan mob die tiere im wald verjagen. 
wird mal langsam zeit für ne vereinsstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2007)

kona-patient schrieb:


> was macht denn euer verein. schon was bewegt??? oder besser gefragt hat sich was getan.



Bis jetzt hat sich leider noch nichts getan, wir haben einen Brief an die Stadt geschickt und nach einem Vereinsgelände gefragt. Die Stadt hat uns geantwortet das dass Gelände welches wir Vorgeschlagen haben
leider nicht zur Verfügung steht! Sie haben aber zugesichert sich für uns 
zu bemühen!               



kona-patient schrieb:


> ihr seid doch 1000 leute, die wie soon hooligan mob die tiere im wald verjagen.


Genau DAS sind WIR nicht, wir überfahren und fressen sie  




kona-patient schrieb:


> wird mal langsam zeit für ne vereinsstrecke



Da, gebe ich dir Recht!

alla.


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Genau DAS sind WIR nicht, wir überfahren und fressen sie



seid ihr die rohfresser   oder die kochfresser  ?


----------



## Speedbullit (12. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> müssten da Meterhohe Drops dabei sein, und/oder Doubles wo man bei der Airtime Bücher lesen kann?
> .



definitely yes


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (12. Dezember 2007)

hab gedacht wir machen mal wieder sinnvoll weiter


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> seid ihr die rohfresser





Speedbullit schrieb:


> definitely yes





Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> hab gedacht wir machen mal wieder sinnvoll weiter




sinnlos....Maddin....sinnlos


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2007)

Heute im Pressespiegel:


Säugling in Stall gefunden  - Polizei und Jugendamt ermitteln


Schreiner aus Nazareth und unmündige Mutter vorläufig festgenommen

Pressemitteilung:

BETHLEHEM, JUDÄA -
In den frühen Morgenstunden wurden die Behörden von einem besorgten Bürger
alarmiert. Er hatte eine junge Familie entdeckt, die in einem Stall haust.
Bei Ankunft fanden die Beamten des Sozialdienstes, die durch Polizeibeamte
unterstützt wurden, einen Säugling, der von seiner erst 14-jährigen Mutter,
einer gewissen Maria H. aus Nazareth, in Stoffstreifen gewickelt in eine
Futterkrippe gelegt worden war.

Bei der Festnahme von Mutter und Kind versuchte ein Mann, der später als
Joseph H., ebenfalls aus Nazareth identifiziert wurde, die Sozialarbeiter
abzuhalten. Joseph, unterstützt von anwesenden Hirten, sowie drei
unidentifizierten Ausländern, wollte die Mitnahme des Kindes unterbinden,
wurde aber von der Polizei daran gehindert.

Festgenommen wurden auch die drei Ausländer, die sich als "weise Männer"
eines östlichen Landes bezeichneten. Sowohl das Innenministerium als auch
der Zoll sind auf der Suche nach Hinweisen über die Herkunft dieser drei
Männer, die sich anscheinend illegal im Land aufhalten. Ein Sprecher der
Polizei teilte mit, dass sie keinerlei Identifikation bei sich trugen, aber
in Besitz von Gold, sowie von einigen möglicherweise verbotenen Substanzen
waren. Sie widersetzten sich der Festnahme und behaupteten, Gott habe ihnen
angetragen, sofort nach Hause zu gehen und jeden Kontakt mit offiziellen
Stellen zu vermeiden. Die mitgeführten Chemikalien wurden zur weiteren
Untersuchung in das Kriminallabor geschickt.

Der Aufenthaltsort des Säuglings wird bis auf weiteres nicht bekannt
gegeben. Eine schnelle Klärung des ganzen Falls scheint sehr zweifelhaft.
Auf Rückfragen teilte eine Mitarbeiterin des Sozialamts
mit: "Der Vater ist mittleren Alters und die Mutter ist definitiv noch nicht
volljährig. Wir prüfen gerade mit den Behörden in Nazareth, in welcher
Beziehung die beiden zueinander stehen."

Maria ist im Kreiskrankenhaus in Bethlehem zur medizinischen und
psychiatrischen Untersuchungen. Sie kann mit einer Anklage rechnen. Weil sie
behauptet, sie wäre noch Jungfrau und der Säugling stamme von Gott, wird ihr
geistiger Zustand näher unter die Lupe genommen.

In einer offiziellen Mitteilung des Leiters der Psychiatrie steht: "Mir
steht nicht zu, den Leuten zu sagen, was sie glauben sollen, aber wenn
dieser Glaube dazu führt, dass - wie in diesem Fall - ein Neugeborenes
gefährdet wird, muss man diese Leute als gefährlich einstufen. Die Tatsache,
dass Drogen, die vermutlich von den anwesenden Ausländern verteilt wurden,
vor Ort waren, trägt nicht dazu bei, Vertrauen zu erwecken. Ich bin mir
jedoch sicher, dass alle Beteiligten mit der nötigen Behandlung in ein paar
Jahren wieder normale Mitglieder unserer Gesellschaft werden können."

Zu guter Letzt erreicht uns noch diese Info: Die anwesenden Hirten
behaupteten übereinstimmend, dass ihnen ein großer Mann in einem weißen
Nachthemd mit Flügeln (!) auf dem Rücken befohlen hätte, den Stall
aufzusuchen und das Neugeborene zu seinem Geburtstag hoch leben zu lassen.
Dazu meinte ein Sprecher der Drogenfahndung: "Das ist so ziemlich die
dümmste Ausrede vollgekiffter Junkies, die ich je gehört habe."

In diesem Sinne - frohes Fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (14. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Flugrost (15. Dezember 2007)

...super Held:
[YT="<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UhHhXukovMU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UhHhXukovMU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>"][/YT]


Falls die Einbetterei nicht klappt, hier klicken


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Dezember 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...super Held:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...super Held:
> [YT="<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UhHhXukovMU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UhHhXukovMU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>"][/YT]
> 
> 
> Falls die Einbetterei nicht klappt, hier klicken




goil, endlüsch simma widda "Ontopic"  

@Face,
du alda Klugschoißa


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> goil, endlüsch simma widda "Ontopic"
> 
> @Face,
> du alda Klugschoißa



isch wolltsm doch bloß zeige, wies geht. klugschoißa wär ich ja nur, wenn isch gesaat hätt, daß die gar kee idaliener sinn un de film au gar net aus de 60ern iss....


----------



## Haardtattack (15. Dezember 2007)

Entspämmt euch mal ein bisschen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n7EEcv5bIw

Alt, aber gut!


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (15. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Haardtattack (15. Dezember 2007)

Doors    

Und noch einer    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3sMZbhs7QA


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> isch wolltsm doch bloß zeige, wies geht. klugschoißa wär ich ja nur, wenn isch gesaat hätt, daß die gar kee idaliener sinn un de film au gar net aus de 60ern iss....




häääää, idaliener sollten sich net an Deutsch probieren

16


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (16. Dezember 2007)

Machma mal mit den weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2007)

Dann werf ich mol des noi, sehr     

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG8eQBSp9Ao


----------



## UHU69 (16. Dezember 2007)

Massive Attack


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Massive Attack




dann bekummscht noch äns  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGYRvIOZfZ8


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> häääää, idaliener sollten sich net an Deutsch probieren



äh - was? ich tu doch auch nen deutschen paß haben tun...


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ok, wenn du des tun haben tun tust, dann tut mich das freuen tun


----------



## UHU69 (17. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> häääää, idaliener sollten sich net an Deutsch probieren



Es gibt da offenbar eine sehr alte Freundschaft


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2007)

Spontan wie isch so bin, fällt mir der dazu ein  

http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...80&start=10&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=7


----------



## Levty (17. Dezember 2007)

Vorwort:
 Levty (21:57:55 17/12/2007)
wieso ne email?

 Martin Müller (21:58:23 17/12/2007)
warte!

 Martin Müller (22:00:05 17/12/2007)
jetzt isses da! veröffentlichen im guru-anti-sonstwas fred!

 Martin Müller (22:00:14 17/12/2007)
is mir zu peinlich!

 Levty (22:00:31 17/12/2007)
senden

 Martin Müller (22:01:09 17/12/2007)
schon da!

 Martin Müller (22:01:11 17/12/2007)
abrufen!

 Martin Müller (22:01:18 17/12/2007)
mails abrufen!!!! weisst du wie das geht?

 Levty (22:01:31 17/12/2007)
wird gemacht

Was bei mir per Mail ankam:


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (17. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Vorwort:
> 
> 
> Was bei mir per Mail ankam:



Las mich ah mol fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (17. Dezember 2007)

ich muss mich mal wieder hier öffentlich von allen verfälschungen und unterstellungen seitens lev ausdrücklich distanzieren!
ja, ich weiss, der junge ist auf die schräge bahn gekommen, aber ich kann wirklich nix dafür! ich hab mein bestes gegeben....
alles lüge!


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (17. Dezember 2007)

Des wisse ma doch das der Lev auf der falschen Bahn is mit dem Bike


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Dezember 2007)




----------



## easymtbiker (17. Dezember 2007)

wird zeit, das hier mal wieder was politisch korrektes kommt:


----------



## Levty (17. Dezember 2007)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Des wisse ma doch das der Lev auf der falschen Bahn is mit dem Bike


Ähem...


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (17. Dezember 2007)

auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ruhe 
http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...81&start=30&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2

@Face,
kannscht du des für misch einfügen, des bekumm isch net gebagge


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (17. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub meine Boxen sin hinüber


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ruhe
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...81&start=30&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2
> 
> @Face,
> kannscht du des für misch einfügen, des bekumm isch net gebagge



guggst du:


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (17. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Face,
> du alda Klugschoißa


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ok, 
@Face  
Dange das isch disch benutzen durfte  

isch hofff  das im Sinne der Familie ist


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok, des is wie Mobielfunkl
> Dange das isch disch benutzen durfte




du derfschd des immer


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Dezember 2007)




----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> du derfschd des immer




Ich hab des noch ä mol, geänard


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> isch hofff  das im Sinne der Familie ist



komm doch morgen früh in mein büro und laß mich dir ein angebot machen, welches du nicht ablehnen möchtest...


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> komm doch morgen früh in mein büro und laß mich dir ein angebot machen, welches du nicht ablehnen möchtest...



Ich suche nicht`s,  

http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...981&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2

17[/SIZE   ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (17. Dezember 2007)

17    

Käsebrot, Teil 2 - Kochen mit Helge Schneider

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-915310416533273274


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Dezember 2007)




----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2007)

der derbe war gut  

kennschd du des:  http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...l=7&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

is a net schlöcht  

Danach wurde Rammstein gegründet


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Dezember 2007)

Also ich musste damals tierisch lachen, als ich das hier gesehen hab:

"Böse"

...besser kann man die Pseudos von Rammstein nicht verurken! 


PS:
Bitte erklärt mir mal, wie das mit den YouTube Videos funzt...


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also ich musste damals tierisch lachen, als ich das hier gesehen hab:
> 
> "Böse"
> 
> ...



tu quoque, zimbo, fili mi?  (weiß gar nimmer, ob das überhaupt richtig ist...)
am einfachsten is, wenn du mich zitierst und dir das unten anschaust:






die buchstaben-zahlenkombi kopierste aus youtube raus - steht oben im browser nach /watch?v=......


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also ich musste damals tierisch lachen, als ich das hier gesehen hab:
> 
> "Böse"
> 
> ...


Als Verarsche würde ich das nicht sehen... 
Aber gut ist es trotzdem.


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2007)

Ähfach so 






hab isch selwa gestrickt!


----------



## TomChili (18. Dezember 2007)

Blue Man Group is geil!!!

Auch wenn´s keinen interesiert... ich geh zu denen im Februar hin, nach Stuttgart. Freu mich riesig drauf         

Ciao, Thomas

PS: Sorry, kein gespamme von mir


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Dezember 2007)

un nochmal knorkator....

wie weit ist es bis zum horizont?
wer die ernüchternde antwort nicht wissen möchte, sollte das video nicht anschauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2007)

TomChili schrieb:


> PS: Sorry, kein gespamme von mir




Hey alter das war volle kanne "Offtopic", somit ein spam


----------



## strandi (18. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


>


----------



## UHU69 (18. Dezember 2007)

Spam lebt


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Spam lebt



jenau


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2007)

TomChili schrieb:


> Blue Man Group is geil!!!
> 
> Auch wenn´s keinen interesiert... ich geh zu denen im Februar hin, nach Stuttgart. Freu mich riesig drauf
> 
> ...



hmm..die frage ist, ob es in diesem fred überhaupt spam geben kann  

und ich werd nächstes jahr auch da hinfahren


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> jenau



zur Erklärung  

http://www.im-web-gefunden.de/2006/02/11/geniale-strassenmalereien-von-julian-beever/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm..die frage ist, ob es in diesem fred überhaupt spam geben kann



Da haste grade noch die Kurve bekommen


----------



## zena (19. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuxghiwjgQc

look that and be proud 
eine hymne an euch männer


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da haste grade noch die Kurve bekommen



des hab ich von dir gelent, oh gürü


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2007)




----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Zelle (19. Dezember 2007)

Denn will ich auch mal wieder Spämmen ... mit dem ButzemannSlayer


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2007)

jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wie die darsteller das ausgehalten haben (und ich kann mich nimmer erinnern, ob ich das schon mal gepostet hab)


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Dezember 2007)

das erfrischende, etwas andere bike vid

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/6304/


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2007)

das video für hartgesottene - aber die mucke rockt 

edith: *18*


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2007)

bist du schon 18

isch mähn net "DICH" Face, isch will jo net mit Betonstieflen im Negga enden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> bist du schon 18
> 
> isch mähn net "DICH" Face, isch will jo net mit Betonstieflen im Negga enden



kee panik: ich zieh de rhoi vor


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> kee panik: ich zieh de rhoi vor




Darf isch mir nen See Raußsuchen


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2007)

nee...hast nur die wahl zwischen lu-hafenbecken oder ma-hafenbecken


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> nee...hast nur die wahl zwischen lu-hafenbecken oder ma-hafenbecken



Tja, zeig mal Bilder, hab ja Zeit 

Google Earth, bitte


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Tja, zeig mal Bilder, hab ja Zeit
> 
> Google Earth, bitte




wovon? von den hafenbecken?
kein problem...


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wovon? von den hafenbecken?
> kein problem...



Frog net, mach 

Heidelberg


----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2007)

Ihr habt echt nix zu tun, also hier mein Trainingsplan für die kalten Tage.
Z.B. heute Abend:
Körperspannung aufbauen:






Dann aufm Königstuhl ein wenig abhängen:




(Man braucht kein Seil, man fällt nicht tief)

Nja, und im Keller packt man eben die Gewichte aus:





Nach dem Training nachschauen, ob noch alle Muskeln da sind:





Falls nicht, dann zum Arzt:




Der flickt einen schon...

Und dann noch vor der Lieben posen:





Für Fortgeschrittene:
Ein-Finger-Hänger:





Dann kann man gut schlafen!


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2007)

Spiderman war schon


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2007)

Hm, kB zu überprüfen  18 Seiten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (20. Dezember 2007)

soo...des rechteckige is lu, des v-förmige is ma  
die bilder sind von http://maps.live.com/ die haben voll die geile auflösung, wenn man auf 'bird´s eye' umstellt


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Dezember 2007)

lev, is des de iggy pop? xD

edith: gürü, mach net so wallungen


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> lev, is des de iggy pop? xD


Wenn, dann sein Sohn 
Ist Alain Robert. Kranker Assi...


----------



## Titus (20. Dezember 2007)

Des is doch der, der immer auf n24 nachts in ner reportage gezeigt wird. der steigt auf hochhäuser in aller welt. Un ja levty, er is en kranker assi!!


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Spiderman war schon


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2007)




----------



## face-to-ground (20. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


>



gürü, kommst mit - wir besorgen uns so anzüge und probieren des an der kalmit aus 

müsste eigentlich mit ein paar alten ausrangierten schlafröcken gehen... gut wir sehen danach so aus, wie die jungs im video ganz oben auf der seite hier - aber nor isk nof un


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> gürü, kommst mit - wir besorgen uns so anzüge und probieren des an der kalmit aus



Do bin isch mit bei, und als Fallschärm hab isch noch ähn alde Rescheschärm


----------



## TomChili (20. Dezember 2007)

Hab noch was schönes , wenn auch harmloses , passend zur Jahreszeit :

http://www.bitwicht.de/animationen/weihnachtselche.swf

Ciao, Thomas


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Nach dem Training nachschauen, ob noch alle Muskeln da sind:


Auch wenn er definitiv ein kranker Assi ist, die Muckies lassen jeden Muckibuden-Heini ziemlich blass aussehen!


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> lev, is des de iggy pop? xD



Nö, soin Vadda  

@`Smubob´
schun widda


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2007)

TomChili schrieb:


> Hab noch was schönes , wenn auch harmloses , passend zur Jahreszeit :
> 
> http://www.bitwicht.de/animationen/weihnachtselche.swf
> 
> Ciao, Thomas



sehr geil wie harmlos, und passend


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> un dat mein guter, is fer dich



Sorry


----------



## UHU69 (20. Dezember 2007)

19*   *


----------



## UHU69 (21. Dezember 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich












abgeblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (21. Dezember 2007)

Auf Eis gestellt.  





oder gelegt, aber wir wollen nicht`s beschreien. 

Einfach nur ein Traumwetter.


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein Traumwetter.


----------



## UHU69 (21. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein Traumwetter.


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2007)

Schleimer


----------



## Quente (21. Dezember 2007)

Warum RR schwarz tragen.


----------



## guru39 (21. Dezember 2007)

Dann lieber das Outfit 












@Quente,
du alte Sau


----------



## UHU69 (21. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Kelme (21. Dezember 2007)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/111000


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2007)

http://www.bendecho.de/cd84c4d468-schwanz-zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (22. Dezember 2007)

schwanzvergleicht  

alla gut Ihr wollt es nicht anderst. 









Und wieder zieht Mann den kürzeren.


----------



## UHU69 (22. Dezember 2007)

Guckst du hier    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYeTy5OSKXw


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Dezember 2007)

neulich in der destille hab ich das erste mal gesehen, das die alt-ehrwürdige marke villeroy & boch sogar ne fliessen- serie mit deix heraus gebracht hat! echt krass:


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2007)

Ein wenig Ernst in den Thread:


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das die alt-ehrwürdige marke villeroy & boch



Auf die schoiß isch  












http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...l=6&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## Quente (23. Dezember 2007)

Baum geschmückt. 


Morgentoilette. 


Ab in den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (23. Dezember 2007)

oh mann- gerade entdeckt: so wurde 1984 weihnachten gefeiert! die guten alten twisted sister:
 





und meine landschaftsbilder von gestern und heute gibts hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=313194


----------



## UHU69 (23. Dezember 2007)

Wenn schon 80er, dann take this (blöde Klamotten und noch blödere Frisuren)


----------



## Vorderpälzer (23. Dezember 2007)

Servus Quente alter Schwede, bisse wieder fit   

Gruß Peter


----------



## guru39 (23. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Wenn schon 80er, dann take this (blöde Klamotten und noch blödere Frisuren)




Und noch viel blödere Musik :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## guru39 (23. Dezember 2007)

Das ist 1000 mal bessa


----------



## UHU69 (24. Dezember 2007)

Allen Spämmern, die ab und zu auch Freireiten, Runterhügeln, kreuz-und-quer fahren oder einfach auf dem Rad bergauf und -ab unterwegs sind,  ein schönes Weihnachtsfest






 dear Jesus  to you


----------



## guru39 (24. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> dear Jesus  to you




Auch von mir alles Gute, Jesus!


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Dezember 2007)

dann mal rockige weihn8 euch allen


----------



## Quente (25. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (26. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. Dezember 2007)




----------



## zena (27. Dezember 2007)

ja ja...erst züchtet der mensch solche arme kreaturen und dann macht er sich auch noch lustisch über sie


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallöle - das hier gibt's von mir nachträglich zu Weihnachten:




...NIX...

Bitte erklär mir endlich jemand, wie das mit den YouTube-Links funzt - bittäääh


----------



## guru39 (27. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hallöle - das hier gibt's von mir nachträglich zu Weihnachten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





face-to-ground schrieb:


> tu quoque, zimbo, fili mi?  (weiß gar nimmer, ob das überhaupt richtig ist...)
> am einfachsten is, wenn du mich zitierst und dir das unten anschaust:
> 
> 
> ...



Für dich, nachträglich zu Weihnachten  

Wenn ich das Schnalle dann du doch auch!


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Dezember 2007)

du musst nicht unbedingt diese neue funktion nutzen ,  der link reicht auch,dann geht halt n neues fenster auf 

aber wenn du es mit diesem button machen möchtest:
nach draufklicken erscheint ein eingabe- fenster , ort reinschreiben, was als überschrift stehen soll, in meinem fall: "Schwäbisch"
dann kommt das hier:






ps: wenn jemand hier im forum irgend etwas tolles kreiert hat, kann man mit dem zitieren- button dessen text anzuschauen!


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Schnalle dann du doch auch!


dito! doppelter ansporn!


----------



## zena (27. Dezember 2007)

de bruce uff schwäääbisch.... ...hammär goil


----------



## guru39 (27. Dezember 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ja ja...erst züchtet der mensch solche arme kreaturen und dann macht er sich auch noch lustisch über sie



So is ha halt


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Dezember 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ja ja...erst züchtet der mensch solche arme kreaturen und dann macht er sich auch noch lustisch über sie



öhm...also du weißt schon, daß das abgeschnitten wird und nicht so kurz gezüchtet ist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> öhm...also du weißt schon, daß das abgeschnitten wird und nicht so kurz gezüchtet ist, oder?



öhmmm....... also...... direkt aus`m Wolf geschnitzt


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Dezember 2007)




----------



## face-to-ground (28. Dezember 2007)




----------



## face-to-ground (28. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> öhmmm....... also...... direkt aus`m Wolf geschnitzt



ajo - wie denn sonst?


----------



## Quente (29. Dezember 2007)

Um das Jahr 2007 gebührend zu verabschieden. 


Drei Affen



nichts hören, nichts sehen und nichts reden.

Drei Männer



hören, sehen und sind verschwiegen.

Drei Frauen



hören alles, sehen alles und können den Mund nicht halten. 

Das Neue Jahr wird anders.
Ob es besser wird liegt an Uns.

Sportlicher Gruß
WILLE


----------



## guru39 (29. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Das Neue Jahr wird anders.
> Ob es besser wird liegt an Uns.
> 
> Sportlicher Gruß
> WILLE



Es wird super, das hab ich im Urin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (29. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> ..., das hab ich im Urin



So soll das nächste Jahr aussehen? Oh je!!!


----------



## guru39 (29. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> So soll das nächste Jahr aussehen? Oh je!!!



es gibt schlimmeres  

Zum Glück hab ich nicht geschrieben *Das ich daß im Stuhl hab*


----------



## UHU69 (29. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> *Das ich daß im Stuhl hab*



Schon besser


----------



## donnersberger (29. Dezember 2007)

das hier wäre auch noch ne Idee für'n nächsten downhill, oda?


----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2007)




----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hey, was is des Ding  alte/neue Fotogedöhns


----------



## UHU69 (30. Dezember 2007)

Der wichtigste Gegenstand für alte Säcke 2008


----------



## UHU69 (30. Dezember 2007)




----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2007)




----------



## UHU69 (30. Dezember 2007)

BMW 502


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (30. Dezember 2007)

BMW 503


----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2007)




----------



## face-to-ground (30. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (30. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Zelle (30. Dezember 2007)

Und ein Frauenbike mit der passenden fortlaufenden Nummer:


----------



## guru39 (30. Dezember 2007)

Fiat 508 Millemiglia


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Dezember 2007)

pff...mein 509er fiat kann sogar treppen fahren   
und der gaston hat einen gehabt....


----------



## UHU69 (31. Dezember 2007)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Fahrrad, das Univega 510






Übrigens: Guru, machst du uns zu Silvester wieder ein schönes Feuerwerk???


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Dezember 2007)

hör ich da feuerwerk?
hab vorhin meine öhm...import-böller getestet.  könnten bissi mehr schmackes vertragen, aber für den anfang...







au ja...gürü macht uns wieder ein schönes feuerwerk - punkt 12 bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> au ja...gürü macht uns wieder ein schönes feuerwerk - punkt 12 bitte



do hosch  

Sorry, 12:21Uhr   



guru39 schrieb:


> Wau! 21 Seiten voll mit schoiß


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Dezember 2007)

des is beschiß - du hast ja grad des alte genommen und kein neues gemacht - ich fang des neue jahr grad beleidigt an


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Dezember 2007)

stenkelfeld is einfach GEIL!!


----------



## guru39 (31. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> des is beschiß - du hast ja grad des alte genommen und kein neues gemacht - ich fang des neue jahr grad beleidigt an





Menno ........... alla hopp  ........ awer nur weil dus bisch


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Dezember 2007)

du bist soooooooooo gut zu mir


----------



## iTom (31. Dezember 2007)

Noch etwas zur Erheiterung 

Russian Vodka


Dumb Russian

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Januar 2008)

frohes neues


----------



## UHU69 (4. Januar 2008)

Nach einem kurzen, aber ereignisreichen Leben, ist der Antidingsbumsirgendwasblablaspamfred leider verstorben.   

Mein ...


----------



## Titus (4. Januar 2008)

Hier ist niemand verstorben!!! Der GURU hat nur Urlaub und kan nicht mehr auf der Arbeit rumspamen!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Januar 2008)

wir könnten ja in der zwischenzeit mal wirklich ne leiche ausm keller holen...


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2008)

Titus schrieb:


> Hier ist niemand verstorben!!! Der GURU hat nur Urlaub und kan nicht mehr auf der Arbeit rumspamen!!!



genau, das mach ich doch nicht in meiner Freizeit, wozu werde ich denn sonst
von meinem Seffe bezahlt  



face-to-ground schrieb:


> wir könnten ja in der zwischenzeit mal wirklich ne leiche ausm keller holen...




   

Italiener hawe doch kä leiche im Keller, ihr macht des doch mit Betonwasserskiern


----------



## Flugrost (4. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wir könnten ja in der zwischenzeit mal wirklich ne leiche ausm keller holen...



Hast Du den Papa vom gürü die ganzen Jahre über im Keller gebunkert?


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hast Du den Papa vom gürü die ganzen Jahre über im Keller gebunkert?



Päh, des is net moin Papa, des is(war) än ganz ganz übler Betrüger!


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Januar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hast Du den Papa vom gürü die ganzen Jahre über im Keller gebunkert?



nee...die leiche, die ich ausm keller geholt hab, hat uns auch den strandi wiedergegeben....


----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> nee...die leiche, die ich ausm keller geholt hab, hat uns auch den strandi wiedergegeben....



Wau, der sieht awer alt aus, der Strandi


----------



## strandi (4. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wau, der sieht awer alt aus, der Strandi



paar auf´s maul?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> nee...die leiche, die ich ausm keller geholt hab, hat uns auch den strandi wiedergegeben....



war ja sozusagen meine hood...die leiche


----------



## Flugrost (5. Januar 2008)

Hut ab, gürü - geschickt das Blättchen gewendet!


----------



## guru39 (5. Januar 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> paar auf´s maul?



Geb mir mal deine Adresse, dann komm ich vorboi


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Noch etwas zur Erheiterung
> 
> Russian Vodka


 sähr schönes vid! (erinnert mich irgendwie an lev...) und musste bei der mukke n moment überlegen, aber sind die guten alten gang green!


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> (erinnert mich irgendwie an lev...)



Hab ich mir auch gedacht, habs mich awer net getraut zu Posten


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Januar 2008)

warum? hast angst vorm lev?


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2008)

Wie Sau


----------



## strandi (7. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wie Sau



hätte ich an deiner stelle auch...wäre ja net das erste mal das rentner in deutschland von ausländern verprügelt werden    *duck & wech*


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> hätte ich an deiner stelle auch...wäre ja net das erste mal das rentner in deutschland von ausländern verprügelt werden    *duck & wech*




    

oder von Exil Pfälzern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (8. Januar 2008)

Wird Zeit dass bald mal wieder Sommer ist. Es geht doch nichts über eine Pool-Party in Verbindung mit einem Elektrogrill!


----------



## Levty (8. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> warum? hast angst vorm lev?


Ja, hat er.

Und wer hat bei meiner Poolparty ne Cam dabeigehabt? Ich sagte doch dass man keinen Fotos machen darf. Meine Fresse...


----------



## Zelle (8. Januar 2008)

Sei froh das ich das Foto genommen habe, und nicht das Foto, welches beweist dass Du nur TOFU Würstchen auf DEINEM ELEKTROGRILL "gegrillt" hast!


----------



## Levty (8. Januar 2008)

Gmrbl...
Haben leichten Methannachgeschmack gehabt:


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Januar 2008)

Es gibt leckere Veggie-burger für'n Grill - aber Tofuwürste gehen gar nicht, höchstens noch als Currywurst.


----------



## Zelle (8. Januar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Es gibt leckere Veggie-burger für'n Grill - aber Tofuwürste gehen gar nicht, höchstens noch als Currywurst.



*Das ist Blasphämie!  * Auf einen Grill gehören Dinge die gelebt haben und in Currywurst Fleisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Januar 2008)

Na sag mal, du wirst doch nicht die Vegetarier diskreditieren wollen?
Das müssen wir jetzt aber bei ner Runde Mate-Tee ausdiskutieren!


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Januar 2008)

welchen von den zwei grills meint ihr eigentlich?

@ lev: ich habe leise zweifel daran..

@ zimbo: *g* ich esse nur, was zu vor ein gesicht gehabt hat


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2008)

Es muß Bluten


----------



## Levty (8. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Es muß Bluten


Ne, englisch muss es nicht unbedingt sein, roh auch nicht, aber es muss mal gelaufen sein und fröhlich über die Wiese gehopelt, andere Kühe bestiegen und dann HURZ auf dem Rost und auf meinem Teller landen


----------



## UHU69 (8. Januar 2008)

Fleeeeeeeesch!!! Sabber, sabber, sabber ...


----------



## UHU69 (8. Januar 2008)

So sah es vorher aus:


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Januar 2008)

ich dachte so:






und so:


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich dachte so:




un isch so


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> un isch so



is des 'to go' ? 

*23*


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Januar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>



das is nich wahr? die verlegung des stromkabels im pool   

a propo: wieviel kostet deine schwester? bild? alter? umgangsformen?  


*23. die quersumme ist: 5! die zahl der illuminaten! wir sind unterwandert!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2008)

@Fäce,
wenn`d Fastfood mänschd, hajoo  

gibt`s boim Mäc Dönald`s, schun seid johre


----------



## strandi (8. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das is nich wahr? die verlegung des stromkabels im pool
> 
> a propo: wieviel kostet deine schwester? bild? alter? umgangsformen?
> 
> ...








goiler film btw


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> *23. die quersumme ist: 5! die zahl der illuminaten! wir sind unterwandert!*



isch kenn misch jo net aus, awer is dann 32 a vun denne Illuminade


----------



## UHU69 (8. Januar 2008)

"Die Dreiundzwanzig sowie ihre Quersumme 5 werden in Robert Anton Wilsons und Robert Sheas Romanreihe´Illuminatus´ in einer selbst erdachten Numerologie als Zahlen des Unglücks, der Zerstörung sowie nicht zuletzt der Illuminaten bezeichnet. Die Anregung zu dieser Mystifikation bekamen die Autoren durch die Kurzgeschichte "23 Skidoo", die William S. Burroughs im Jahr 1967 veröffentlichte. In der Folgezeit wurde die 23 zu einer der mystischen Zahlen der Popkultur und in verschiedenen (Film-)Produktionen aufgegriffen:
In ´Latigo´ mit James Garner setzt der Hauptheld  als Running Gag  immer sein ganzes Geld auf diese Zahl und verliert. Erst am Schluss des Films sprengt er die Bank. 
Der Hacker Karl Koch befasst sich im Film ´23  Nichts ist so wie es scheint´ (1998) mit Mythen, die sich um die Zahl ranken. 
´The Number 23´ ist der 23. Film, bei dem Joel Schumacher Regie führte. 
Die Zahl 23 ist Teil der mysteriösen Zahlenfolge 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42 aus der Serie `Lost´."

Herzliche Grüße vom Klug*******r


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2008)

Illuminaten 

Mehr Info`s hier, hab das mal kurz überflogen  

http://www.verschwoerungen.info/wiki/Illuminaten

was`n schoiß, wer`s glaubt


----------



## Levty (8. Januar 2008)

Jetzt mal Schluss!
Und zwar mit einem Kettenschloss:


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2008)

wenn des ne Deore Kette is, kannsts de dir den schoiß in den Vodka Rühren  

Noch mehr Nutzlose Informationen findest du hier 

http://www.falk-schuch.de/protokolle/ocscript/node21.html


----------



## Zelle (9. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> a propo: wieviel kostet deine schwester? bild? alter? umgangsformen?



Bei meiner Schwester ist das so, dass nach Gewicht abgerechnet wird. Ist eher nichts für Leichtbaufreaks!

Alter ... süße *knackige *18 Jahre!

Umgangsformen: Sehr anpassungsfähig. Mit der kann man einfach überall hingehen. Zu Hochzeiten, Beerdigungen, HeavyMetal-Konzerte, Raves, Wettfressen, Ballet ...  






Den Hocker kannste dann auch noch dazu haben!  

Ansonsten hätte ich je nach Wunschvorstellungen (Maße, Alter, Sprache, Farbe, etc.) aus östlicheren Ländern was. Tschechinin und Thailänderin sind gerade im Angebot: Kauf 2 nimm 3.

_Meine echte Schwester möge mir diesen Beitrag verzeihen​_


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> wenn des ne Deore Kette is, kannsts de dir den schoiß in den Vodka Rühren



Das ist ne HG53. Also Deore. Das solltest du als Schrauberprofi aber wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das ist ne HG53. Also Deore. Das solltest du als Schrauberprofi aber wissen!



was is HG 53    kann ma des esse


----------



## Zelle (9. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> was is HG 53    kann ma des esse



Ich glaube, dass sollte man besser bleiben lassen. Das ist wohl die mutierte Version des gefährlichen Vogelgrippeviruses H5N1. HG53 ist jedoch extrem ansteckend für Menschen ...


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass sollte man besser bleiben lassen. Das ist wohl die mutierte Version des gefährlichen Vogelgrippeviruses H5N1. HG53 ist jedoch extrem ansteckend für Menschen ...



   Danke für die Info  

PS: Deine Schwester is echt süß    






schmacht


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Januar 2008)

@zelle: wow! sooooo viel frau! an deiner stelle würde ich ihr gewicht in bikes aufwiegen lassen! 


mal ehrlich, hat jemand alle 3 bände von illuminatus gelesen? ich hab mich durch den ersten teil durchgewürgt und dann alles weg gelegt. extrem langweilig! kann mich nur noch an den delfin erinnern (hugbart?), der alle 2 seiten durch die ozeane gepflügt ist.....



kommen wir jetzt zu etwas völlig anderem....



hier voll perverse videos:
schrauber- pornos

also erst mal:
der typ mit oberlippenbart ist voll der hammer.

ansonsten können wohl nur erfahrene hobby- schrauber ungläubig die vids anschauen. es geht alles so leicht-locker-problemlos. kein rost, keine abgerissene schraube, kein abgerostetes blech, kein fest sitzender bolzen, die werkzeuge und ersatzteile sind alles die richtigen und alles passt- völlig utopisch! meilenweit von der realität entfernt.
(und 2/3 der werkzeuge sind unnötig- n paar kräftige hammerschläge und die teile sind auch zerlegt )


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @zelle: wow! sooooo viel frau! an deiner stelle würde ich ihr gewicht in bikes aufwiegen lassen!



 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, hat jemand alle 3 bände von illuminatus gelesen? ich hab mich durch den ersten teil durchgewürgt und dann alles weg gelegt. extrem langweilig! kann mich nur noch an den delfin erinnern (hugbart?), der alle 2 seiten durch die ozeane gepflügt ist.....



sind das nicht die X Akten, oder Lost  




easymtbiker schrieb:


> hier voll perverse videos:



Ich hatte mich soooo auf Pornos gefreut, und dann son schoiß


----------



## UHU69 (9. Januar 2008)

Hier hast du einen Porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (10. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @zelle: wow! sooooo viel frau! an deiner stelle würde ich ihr gewicht in bikes aufwiegen lassen!



Super Idee! Wenn der Brocken weg ist, dann habe ich auch genug Platz für alle die Bikes! 

Wer nimmt sie denn nun auf und gibt ihr ein neues zuhause?


----------



## strandi (10. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, hat jemand alle 3 bände von illuminatus gelesen? ich hab mich durch den ersten teil durchgewürgt und dann alles weg gelegt. extrem langweilig! kann mich nur noch an den delfin erinnern (hugbart?), der alle 2 seiten durch die ozeane gepflügt ist.....



na klar  hagbard celine in seinem goldenden unterseeboot mit dem computer f.u.c.k.u.p


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Hier hast du einen Porno



Sorry, aber es sollte schon zur Sache gehn  

http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...l=5&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

un nich son kinna schoiß


----------



## pfalz (10. Januar 2008)

> http://video.google.de/videoplay?doc...arch&plindex=0



Jawoooohl..geh her, *Du LUDER!!*


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> Jawoooohl..geh her, *Du LUDER!!*



Ja, besorge es mir du Sau, so liebe ich das!


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Januar 2008)

fu** knut!

aber da das niwo hier mal wieder ins bodenlose sinkt, krame ich hier mal n klassiker raus: der schlangemann 
achtung! trotz barbie nur für Ü18!


----------



## Levty (11. Januar 2008)

Warum liegt hier Stroh?!


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> fu** knut!
> 
> aber da das niwo hier mal wieder ins bodenlose sinkt, krame ich hier mal n klassiker raus: der schlangemann
> achtung! trotz barbie nur für Ü18!


----------



## UHU69 (11. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aber da das niwo hier mal wieder ins bodenlose sinkt, ...



Wo erst gar kein Niveau vorhanden ist, kann auch keines sinken!!!


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ..... Niveau......


 
Wir könnten ja danach Graben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (12. Januar 2008)

Niwo der buddelt findet ihr, was ihr sucht. Sucht ihrs überhaupt oder tut ihr nur ma nur wieder so?


----------



## UHU69 (12. Januar 2008)




----------



## eL (12. Januar 2008)

damit könnte man den Mars nivelieren.

Niveau ist allgegenwärtig!


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Januar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Niwo der buddelt findet ihr, was ihr sucht. Sucht ihrs überhaupt oder tut ihr nur ma nur wieder so?



ich mach nur so. und ich unterstelle gürü, daß er die suche nach dem gra....ähm..niveau ebenfalls nur vorgibt.


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2008)

Um das Niewo zu heben  

http://www.lustick.net/file.php?id=236


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2008)

Ok, isch will Spämen, 1175,3m


----------



## strandi (14. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok, isch will Spämen, 1175,3m



884m...aber das spiel sollte doch eigentliche eher in den "gesperrte single trails" fred


----------



## strandi (14. Januar 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> 884m...aber das spiel sollte doch eigentliche eher in den "gesperrte single trails" fred



wow 1012,8m


----------



## strandi (14. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok, isch will Spämen, 1175,3m



1206,9m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2008)

Du Sau  
morgen hab ich ja wieder Zeit, bei der Arbeit, dann mach ich dich Platt


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2008)

1264,8m


----------



## strandi (15. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> 1264,8m



sackgesicht


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2008)

gerne  

http://asware.net/gallery/d/4536-2/sackgesicht.jpg


----------



## Flugrost (15. Januar 2008)

...rasier dich mal.


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2008)

mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (15. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte hier schon lange kein Video mehr gesehen!


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2008)

Ich hasse Gangsta Rap, das ist was für 13 jährige Buwe, das Video is awer
trotzdem cool


----------



## iTom (16. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Gangsta Rap, das ist was für 13 jährige Buwe, das Video is awer
> trotzdem cool



Jetzt habe ich endlich mal 6 Starwars "Episoden" auf einmal gesehen. So kompakt ist wirklich klasse. Da könnten sich die Filmehersteller mal ne Scheibe abschneiden. Jedesmal muß man an die 2Std. Freizeit investieren, bis man den Film durch hat 
2,5 Min. für den Film und 1h57min für ne kleine Tour


----------



## one track mind (16. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Gangsta Rap, das ist was für 13 jährige Buwe, das Video is awer
> trotzdem cool



naja, vielleicht gefällt dir die sorte rap ja besser:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4v6kTgMaCI


----------



## GangBangBiker (16. Januar 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> naja, vielleicht gefällt dir die sorte rap ja besser:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4v6kTgMaCI



Wau das tut weh ...kommt bei mir gleich nach selbstverstümmelung


----------



## one track mind (16. Januar 2008)

GangBangBiker schrieb:


> Wau das tut weh ...kommt bei mir gleich nach selbstverstümmelung



wieso? also icke find det rischdisch geil  .


----------



## GangBangBiker (16. Januar 2008)

Na dann


----------



## iTom (16. Januar 2008)

Mal so nebenbei, ...was im Iran sonst noch so los ist....

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b48_1200105797&p=1


Hat leider nur was mit "bike" zu tun, ohne mountain 


_


----------



## GangBangBiker (16. Januar 2008)

OHHHH man ist das krank!!!!
fahre selber Mopped(allerdings en klä bisl größer)


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> naja, vielleicht gefällt dir die sorte rap ja besser:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4v6kTgMaCI



Hammer  kenn isch awa schun, basst zum Fr ed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b48_1200105797&p=1


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Januar 2008)

ja, die musik ist extrem schrecklich!


----------



## JeTho (20. Januar 2008)

Alla gut, dann gibts halt karaoke uff die alt Art und Weise.


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2008)

Alle in den Winterschlaf verfallen?






http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=N3mnt4nRsPw


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2008)

AAAAAArrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnggggggggguuuunnnngggg  du hast misch geweckt  bin isch sauer jetzt flipppp isch ausssssssss 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ADI9p2wHY&feature=related


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2008)

... das mir jetzt aber leid!   Doch wirklich!  Aber sei dankbar, denn der Winter ist vorbei, die Saison startet!


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ....... Doch wirklich!  Aber sei dankbar, denn der Winter ist vorbei, die Saison startet!



Escht jetzt, dann bin isch awa froh


----------



## pfalz (22. Januar 2008)

> Winter


 Wann? Wo? Isch hab kooner gsehe...


----------



## iTom (23. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> AAAAAArrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnggggggggguuuunnnngggg  du hast misch geweckt  bin isch sauer jetzt flipppp isch ausssssssss
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ADI9p2wHY&feature=related



Was die Drogen der Indianer im Körper Kinskis bewirkt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (23. Januar 2008)

... und wenn man bedenkt wie lange der schon tot ist.


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2008)

Dabei war er doch so ein netter Mann!


----------



## iTom (23. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dabei war er doch so ein netter Mann!



Ist das geil, 1:52 bis 2:04 ist bis jetzt mein Favorit. Klasse so ein Ausbruch


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Januar 2008)

hat der nicht mal nen film mit dem freund vom weihnachtsmann gemacht?


----------



## UHU69 (23. Januar 2008)

Ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus "Mein liebster Feind" (Musik von Popul Vuh!!!)


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist das geil, 1:52 bis 2:04 ist bis jetzt mein Favorit. Klasse so ein Ausbruch



Der war schun Klasse der Kinski, der Teufel hab ihn Selig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus "Mein liebster Feind" (




Wenn der im Fersehn kommt streich ich mir den imma an  Hammer


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2008)

Hessen Landtag Kanditat:
Kadim Sanli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHW_J-ttBVI

DÃ¶ner 2â¬ in ganz D, Frauen nur 4h/Tag und 19% MwSt. abschaffen


----------



## realScheff (24. Januar 2008)

Puffhausfrauen


----------



## donnersberger (24. Januar 2008)

Döner aus Menschenfleisch, na danke..


----------



## Zelle (24. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem Menschenfleisch ist ja nicht so schlimm ... würde mann dafür kleine Kinder verarbeiten.  
Aber wenn das "statt Friedhof in Bauch" soll, dann wird das Fleisch zum Einen meist schon recht alt sein und zum Anderen auch nicht frisch verarbeitet ... Könnte aber trotzdem noch besser sein als das Gammelfleisch das derzeit verarbeitet wird!


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Hessen Landtag Kanditat:
> Kadim Sanli




Toll  Meine Stimme hat er.......war echt überzeugend


----------



## donnersberger (24. Januar 2008)

bin noch nicht ganz überzeugt....auch wenn mir so ein paar Zusammenhänge klarer werden: 
überall billige Grufti-Döner,  ein besseres Arbeits-Freizeitverhältnis, um mehr zum Döneressen zu haben  und dann passend dazu mehr öffentliche Toiletten :kotz:  

Mit diesem Konzept könnte man hier in Deutschland wieder das Übergewichtsproblem in den Griff kriegen


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Toll  Meine Stimme hat er.......war echt überzeugend


Du = Hesse?


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Du = Hesse?



Hab nen Hessischen Zweitpass


----------



## iTom (24. Januar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus "Mein liebster Feind" (Musik von Popul Vuh!!!)



Ist der Schmetterling freiwillig auf ihm gesessen oder hat der Kinski so gestunken und geklebt, dass er nicht hat wegfliegen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (24. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Hessen Landtag Kanditat:
> Kadim Sanli
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHW_J-ttBVI
> 
> Döner 2 in ganz D, Frauen nur 4h/Tag und 19% MwSt. abschaffen



...mit ALLES... sag ich nur


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2008)

Döner macht schöna.


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Döner macht schöna.


Und bei dir hats Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## UHU69 (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gürü - guckst du hier:

http://www.meinvaterhatdoenerbudeoderwas.de/


----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Hallo Gürü - guckst du hier:



müsse heisen gückst dü hür  *Gürü* stümmt aba


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Und bei dir hats Nebenwirkungen.



öffendsichtlich  



guru39 schrieb:


> müsse heisen gückst dü hür  *Gürü* stümmt aba



siehe "Hier"


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Januar 2008)

lev is bestimmt so ein 'heimlichdöneresser'. hier hetzt er - und bei seiner stammdönerbude wird er vom chef per handschlag begrüsst und braucht gar nix erst zu sagen: er bekommt eh alles 'wie immer'


----------



## Levty (28. Januar 2008)

Vegetarier...


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Vegetarier...


...dann ist "wie immer" -> vegetarischer Döner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (28. Januar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...dann ist "wie immer" -> vegetarischer Döner



mit scharf


----------



## Levty (28. Januar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...dann ist "wie immer" -> vegetarischer Döner


Mach du erstmal dein Bike wieder fit


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Mach du erstmal dein Bike wieder fit


Mein Bike ist in der Mache. Duncon wartet selbst auf den Ersatz-Hinterbau, sobald der da ist krieg ich das Ding wieder.

Ich muss jetzt aber erst mal sehen, dass ich selbst wieder fit werde... mich hats am Freitag ganz unglücklich hingebrezelt, Ergebnis: Clavicula-Fraktur  Bin heute wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus, hab jetzt eine "Titan-Steckachse" drin  aber so lange das nicht wieder zusammengewachsen ist, bin ich logischerweise außer Gefecht gesetzt. Toller Saisonstart!  Hat jemand einen Heimtrainer zu verleihen, auf dem man gut freihändig fahren kann...?


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Januar 2008)

@ lev: daß du immer noch glaubst, daß das zeug fleisch ist....

smubob: na dann gute besserung. freihändig fahren geht auch gut auf ner rolle. nur stollenreifen gehen da net


----------



## Levty (28. Januar 2008)

Gute Besserung du armer.
Irgendwie habe ich viel zu viel Glück beim Radfahren. Dieses jahr schon 4 Stürze, 1 davon gegen Baum und immer noch nix! *toitoitoi*

Wenn die Achse raus ist, kannst du dir ja den passenden Bolzen für dein Ducon drehen lassen ;D Hat dann was.

@ face: Ja, ist es doch, oder?


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ....... Toller Saisonstart!  Hat jemand einen Heimtrainer zu verleihen, auf dem man gut freihändig fahren kann...?



Ich hab Slicks, die ich dir Leihen könnte  

Gute Besserung

Grüß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (28. Januar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist in der Mache. Duncon wartet selbst auf den Ersatz-Hinterbau, sobald der da ist krieg ich das Ding wieder.
> 
> Ich muss jetzt aber erst mal sehen, dass ich selbst wieder fit werde... mich hats am Freitag ganz unglücklich hingebrezelt, Ergebnis: Clavicula-Fraktur  Bin heute wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus, hab jetzt eine "Titan-Steckachse" drin  aber so lange das nicht wieder zusammengewachsen ist, bin ich logischerweise außer Gefecht gesetzt. Toller Saisonstart!  Hat jemand einen Heimtrainer zu verleihen, auf dem man gut freihändig fahren kann...?



jawoll, so macht mans richtig. einfach verletzen, wenn das bike sowieso im arsch ist. das spart zeit .
aber im ernst -gute besserung. scheint ja ein komplizierterer bruch gewesen zu sein. normalerweise kriegt man da so nen lästigen streckverband, den man 4 wochen tragen soll, von dem man aber nach 3 die schnauze voll hat und gut is.


----------



## one track mind (28. Januar 2008)

ach ja, hab noch was schönes zum thema:






aber irgendwie glaub ich, dass das ein fake ist ...


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2008)

für Heidelberg leider, unterdimensioniert


----------



## one track mind (28. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> für Heidelberg leider, unterdimensioniert



hmm, der lenker könnte breiter sein...


----------



## Levty (28. Januar 2008)

Und die Bremsleitung nochmal um den ganzen Rahmen.


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2008)

Mich Stört die Kabelführung


----------



## one track mind (28. Januar 2008)

gps-gerät fehlt noch.


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2008)

das wär`s


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche! 




Levty schrieb:


> Wenn die Achse raus ist, kannst du dir ja den passenden Bolzen für dein Ducon drehen lassen ;D Hat dann was.


Und aus den Platten, die ich mal in den Handgelenken hatte lass ich mir dann noch nen Schnellverschluss basteln 




one track mind schrieb:


> jawoll, so macht mans richtig. einfach verletzen, wenn das bike sowieso im arsch ist. das spart zeit


Du hast ja noch mehr Galgenhumor als ich. Respekt! 



one track mind schrieb:


> scheint ja ein komplizierterer bruch gewesen zu sein. normalerweise kriegt man da so nen lästigen streckverband, den man 4 wochen tragen soll, von dem man aber nach 3 die schnauze voll hat und gut is.


Das Angebot mit dem Verband hab ich dankend abgelehnt, da bei der Methode das Ergebnis nicht immer 100%ig wird... dann lieber OP! Allzu kompliziert wars eigentlich nicht, der innere Teil stand halt so ~3cm nach oben und es gab 2 kleine Splitterstücke. Lies sich wohl alles ganz gut aufspießen, denn sie mussten nur einen mini Schnitt machen.


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> @ face: Ja, ist es doch, oder?



weiß nicht - frag mal den weihnachtsmann, wenn er dir wieder geschenke gebracht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (29. Januar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das Angebot mit dem Verband hab ich dankend abgelehnt, da bei der Methode das Ergebnis nicht immer 100%ig wird... dann lieber OP!



du musst das so machen wie ich: einfach auf beiden seiten das schlüsselbein brechen -wenns schief zusammenwächst, dann wenigstens symmetrisch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> du musst das so machen wie ich: einfach auf beiden seiten das schlüsselbein brechen -wenns schief zusammenwächst, dann wenigstens symmetrisch.


Huh, beidseitig ist ja auch übel! Aber dann ist man wenistens gleich so weit ausser Gefecht gesetzt, dass man nicht in Versuchung kommt, sich zu viel zu bewegen. 

Ich hab heute erfahren, dass es mit etwas Pech 6 Monate dauern kann, bis ich wieder aufs Bike kann... und das nur weil die so einen schei$$ Nagel eingezogen haben, anstatt gleich ne Platte drauf zu spaxen. Was hattest du drin, Platten? Und wie lange hats gedauert? Wenn das bei mir nicht anständig zusammenwächst, lass ich den Mist in den Osterferien rausreissen und das alles ordentlich zusammenschrauben.  So siehts jetzt übrigens aus


----------



## pfalz (29. Januar 2008)

> Wenn das bei mir nicht anständig zusammenwächst, lass ich den Mist in den Osterferien rausreissen und das alles ordentlich zusammenschrauben.



Selbst ist der Mann


----------



## UHU69 (30. Januar 2008)

Invalidenfred????
Ich kann weder mit Schrauben oder Platten dienen.
Ich habe auch in den letzten 15 Jahren weder was gebrochen noch war ich im Krankenhaus.
Lediglich blaue Flecken und Schürfwunden habe ich anzubieten.
Mache ich was falsch???


----------



## Levty (30. Januar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Mache ich was falsch???


Definitiv!


----------



## one track mind (30. Januar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Huh, beidseitig ist ja auch übel! Aber dann ist man wenistens gleich so weit ausser Gefecht gesetzt, dass man nicht in Versuchung kommt, sich zu viel zu bewegen.
> 
> Ich hab heute erfahren, dass es mit etwas Pech 6 Monate dauern kann, bis ich wieder aufs Bike kann... und das nur weil die so einen schei$$ Nagel eingezogen haben, anstatt gleich ne Platte drauf zu spaxen. Was hattest du drin, Platten? Und wie lange hats gedauert? Wenn das bei mir nicht anständig zusammenwächst, lass ich den Mist in den Osterferien rausreissen und das alles ordentlich zusammenschrauben.  So siehts jetzt übrigens aus



ich hab mir die schlüsselbeine nicht gleichzeitig gebrochen. -links beim skaten, rechts beim biken . beides waren aber glatte, einfache brüche, die jeweils ohne op, nur mit rucksackverband behandelt wurden. war jedesmal ne sache von 4 wochen, bis die wieder voll belastbar waren. 
ich bin kein doc, aber das röntgen von dir sieht schon nach nem etwas wüsteren bruch aus. das kann schon etwas länger dauern. trotzdem bei 6 monaten würd ich nochmal nachhaken. dumm nur dass dir erfahrungsgemäss jeder doc was anderes erzählen wird. -einfach dem vertrauen, der dir das beste angebot macht .


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> ich hab mir die schlüsselbeine nicht gleichzeitig gebrochen. -links beim skaten, rechts beim biken . beides waren aber glatte, einfache brüche, die jeweils ohne op, nur mit rucksackverband behandelt wurden. war jedesmal ne sache von 4 wochen, bis die wieder voll belastbar waren.
> ich bin kein doc, aber das röntgen von dir sieht schon nach nem etwas wüsteren bruch aus. das kann schon etwas länger dauern. trotzdem bei 6 monaten würd ich nochmal nachhaken. dumm nur dass dir erfahrungsgemäss jeder doc was anderes erzählen wird. -einfach dem vertrauen, der dir das beste angebot macht .


Voll belastbar nach 4 Wochen klingt super, das macht mir Mut! Ist klar, dass das bei mir etwas länger dauern dürfte mit dem großen Spalt, aber das ist wenigstens mal eine etwas positivere Aussicht.  Ich werd einfach mal versuchen, den Doc der das geflickt hat ans Telefon zu bekommen, dann handle ich ihn auf 3 Monate runter


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Januar 2008)

ich bin mir sogar sicher, daß der doc dir 'erlauben' wird, daß du machen kannst, was du magst. nur mußt du dann eben mit den konsequenzen leben lernen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2008)

Das mit-den-Konsequenzen-leben-Lernen ist für mich nix neues... hab schon Sachen hinter mir, gegen das der Bruch ein Kratzer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Januar 2008)

Bitte mehr "Ontopic" bitte  













Da gabs schon bessere Themen


----------



## UHU69 (31. Januar 2008)

Stimmt


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Januar 2008)

OK - ihr habt es so gewollt:


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Januar 2008)

...wo die her kommt, gibt es noch mehr:


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Januar 2008)

...und zum Ausgleich noch was hübsches:






HEY COOL - ICH HAB DIE NUMBER OF THE BEAST ERWISCHT!!!


----------



## Zelle (31. Januar 2008)

Danke Zimbo ... Du hast mir den Tag versüßt! 

Auch das Tschernobyl-Opfer ... finde ich klasse, dass sie es sich traut so aufzutreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (31. Januar 2008)

naja...alle 2 wochen ein tictac und schon hat man eine ausgewogene mahlzeit zu sich genommen


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...wo die her kommt, gibt es noch mehr:


Zelle, du hast ja ganze 4 Schwestern


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie passt da aber die rotharige Bohnenstange nicht ganz ins Bild


----------



## UHU69 (31. Januar 2008)

... damit wir die Ästhetik nicht ganz aus dem Auge verlieren.


----------



## guru39 (31. Januar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ... damit wir die Ästhetik nicht ganz aus dem Auge verlieren.



genau


----------



## one track mind (31. Januar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> HEY COOL - ICH HAB DIE NUMBER OF THE BEAST ERWISCHT!!!



passt ja ganz gut: fette, beasts und ein album cover:






noch mehr so zeugs gibts hier:

http://www.coverbrowser.com/covers/worst-album-covers


----------



## Zelle (31. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Zelle, du hast ja ganze 4 Schwestern


Fünf ... die letzte, die ich verkauft habe ist nochmal eine andere! Ich hatte es nicht leicht zwischen den Brocken!


----------



## donnersberger (1. Februar 2008)

jippii


----------



## one track mind (1. Februar 2008)

@guru: hier mal was, was zu unseren avatars passt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ikH9ZRcF2Q


----------



## guru39 (1. Februar 2008)

hier was für dich  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flwnaJXi9y0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2008)

Heute um 3:40 war das Forum down! *SKANDAL!!!*


----------



## one track mind (2. Februar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqOyZ37v-yA


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Februar 2008)

@gürü: post gefälligst gescheit - wofür hab ich dir des gezeigt?


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @gürü: post gefälligst gescheit - wofür hab ich dir des gezeigt?



Sorry, awa isch find des doof


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry, awa isch find des doof



dafür gibts ne virtuelle schlägerei von schlaegerei.de:

ich dreh dich 100 mal im kreis


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> dafür gibts ne virtuelle schlägerei von schlaegerei.de:
> 
> ich dreh dich 100 mal im kreis



http://www.lustick.net/file.php?id=236


----------



## katermurr (4. Februar 2008)

edit: 685,9!


----------



## UHU69 (4. Februar 2008)

729,5  

War ziemlich voll heute im Wald - störendes Wandervolk, wohin das Auge reichte.


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Februar 2008)

973,0

auch die restlichen wege waren mit fußvolk gefüllt. einige davon hetzen sogar ihre hunde auf radfahrer... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2008)

1150


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> 1264,8m


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>



olle kamellen zählen net


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2008)

alla hop......1186,2m


----------



## Zelle (4. Februar 2008)

*1235 m*


----------



## katermurr (4. Februar 2008)

heh,heh, beste Smilies "evah"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2008)




----------



## Zelle (4. Februar 2008)

... das kann eine lange Nacht werden!


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2008)

Viel Spaß


----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2008)

Primaten ihr...


----------



## Zelle (5. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> 1150


Levty, Du schlägst ja wie ein Mädchen!!!


----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2008)

Nein, lass in deinem Satz das "wie ein" weg, dann passt es!


----------



## Zelle (5. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Nein, lass in deinem Satz das "wie ein" weg, dann passt es!


Nagut, wenn Du es so willst:  
Levty, Du Mädchen!!!


----------



## UHU69 (5. Februar 2008)

Verkauf ihn/sie doch an den, der deine Schwester gekauft hat.


----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2008)

Da werde aber ich ein Wörtchen mitreden können, hab schließlich nochn Zipfel und bin n Mann.

Außerdem haste jetzt zu viel weggelassen, Zelle.


----------



## Flugrost (5. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> ..., hab schließlich nochn Zipfel...



Wie lange noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (5. Februar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wie lange noch?



nicht mehr sehr lange - zelle hat mir eine umsatzbeteiligung versprochen *rostigesmesserauspack*


----------



## Flugrost (5. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> nicht mehr sehr lange - zelle hat mir eine umsatzbeteiligung versprochen *rostigesmesserauspack*



Da kommt net viel bei rum - Leff is zu mager...


----------



## Zelle (5. Februar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Verkauf ihn/sie doch an den, der deine Schwester gekauft hat.


Wird schwer oder? Ich meine klar, den Zipfel können wir erstmal mit dem rostigen Messer abschneiden ... kann ja nicht schaden (bei Levty). Aber wer soll den nehmen ... meine Schwester war wenigstens verdammt schwer und hat Gewichtstechnisch was gebracht. Aber bei Levty ... Gewicht? Schönheit? Intelligenz? ... ich wüsste nix!


----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2008)

Alles bis auf das Gewicht vorhanden!


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Alles bis auf das Gewicht vorhanden!



da verhalten sich die meinungen aber diametral zueinander, bezüglich deiner qualitäten


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Februar 2008)

so, mal wieder on topic:


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Februar 2008)




----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> so, mal wieder on topic:
> 
> gürü, bist du´s?



Nein, das is ähn Bruder von mir


----------



## UHU69 (7. Februar 2008)

Gürü, nümm düs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. Februar 2008)

Besser Du nimmst das: *Kryptonit!*





... dann sollte es mir gelingen Dich bei "Dangerous Dave" zu schlagen. Bin noch immer am spielen ... müsste eigentlich auch mal wieder zur Arbeit, Schlafen, Essen, meine Fäkalien die sich hier sammeln wegmachen, etc.


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... dann sollte es mir gelingen Dich bei "Dangerous Dave" zu schlagen......




Im lewe net........ 






und gegen Kryptonit bin isch e immun


----------



## Flugrost (7. Februar 2008)

Süpergürü


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Besser Du nimmst das: *Kryptonit!*



müsste es net kr*ü*ptonit heißen?    dagegen is de gürü nämlich net ümün


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Februar 2008)

wenn net, hab ich als alter italiener noch nen tipp - dagegen is auch süpergürü net ümün:


----------



## Zelle (7. Februar 2008)

Wie auch immer ... ich brauch das Zeug nicht mehr: *9948,9 m*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wie auch immer ... ich brauch das Zeug nicht mehr: *9948,9 m*



  üsch sach nür Süperzellö


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wenn net, hab ich als alter italiener noch nen tipp - dagegen is auch süpergürü net ümün:



Pah...... Beton...... soll das än Wütz soin


----------



## Levty (7. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wie auch immer ... ich brauch das Zeug nicht mehr: *9948,9 m*


Gut die 9 rüberkopiert


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Gut die 9 rüberkopiert



Fake  naja, egal


----------



## Zelle (8. Februar 2008)

echt unehrenhaft von mir ... Guru ist eben der Meister! Ich bin unwürdig!


----------



## Zelle (8. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Gut die 9 rüberkopiert



... ganz vergessen:


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> echt unehrenhaft von mir ... Guru ist eben der Meister! Ich bin unwürdig!



Ok, ............jetzt bin isch sauer


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Es sei dir verziehn... Bub



du wirst nachsichtig, alter sack - ein zeichen, daß du definitiv alt wirst


----------



## Zelle (11. Februar 2008)

*Fr    ed ; )*
geht es Dir gut?


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2008)

Er steht wieder, dank........ Viagra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (11. Februar 2008)




----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2008)




----------



## Kelme (11. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> KTWR ist wo anners...


Ich darf das. Er hat es ausdrücklich erlaubt.


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2008)

Hier darf e fast jeder fast alles


----------



## Zelle (11. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier darf e fast jeder fast alles


"*fast*" Aber wo ist die Grenze?


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2008)

is dat doi neies


----------



## Zelle (11. Februar 2008)

Schön wär's


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2008)

Stimmt, ein Traum


----------



## Flugrost (11. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> "*fast*" Aber wo ist die Grenze?



das war sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (11. Februar 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich darf das. Er hat es ausdrücklich erlaubt.





gürü39 schrieb:


> Meine Beiträge waren aber auch hilfreich



OMG!! gürü ist hilfreich, Kelme schreibt im spamfred mit  wollt ihr mich in den wahnsinn treiben?

@ zelle: schickes radl. nett, daß du demnächst bei SIS mit dem ding antreten wirst und fleissig als 1-mann-team fährst  
wenn nicht, muß ich mir kelmes klappspaten ausborgen...


----------



## Kelme (11. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ...
> @ zelle: schickes radl. nett, daß du demnächst bei SIS mit dem ding antreten wirst und fleissig als 1-mann-team fährst
> wenn nicht, muß ich mir kelmes klappspaten ausborgen...


Dem Teil gebe ich genau 1,2 mal den Zieldownhill und das war's dann. Da braucht der Klappspaten nicht ausgepackt werden. 

Memo an mich: Die Rennleitung befragen, ob wirklich irgendjemand aus dem Dunstkreis des AWP gemeldet haben sollte (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann).


----------



## Flugrost (11. Februar 2008)

Warts ab - ich bin noch am baggern. (Die Pupen wollen noch nicht so richtig - das wird schon) Ein AWP Team startet eh nicht im ersten Block. Erst beim Abfahren werden wir gewalttätig ...


----------



## Kelme (12. Februar 2008)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass ihr da zwei Veranstaltungen gewaltig durcheinander bringt. Aber ich lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2008)

ihr schreibt nen schoiß  des is jo nimma feierlich


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ihr schreibt nen schoiß  des is jo nimma feierlich



schreib halt was sinnvolles 


vergiß aber net, daß es kein niveau haben darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2008)

Das ist schwerer als einen Pudding an die Wand zu nageln


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist schwerer als einen Pudding an die Wand zu nageln




im spamfred keinen qualitativ hochwertigen spam schreiben, da mangelt es doch an essentiellen fähigkeiten - tut mir leid für dich, aber ich werde wohl deinen ausschluß aus der ig späm beantragen müssen.


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


>


----------



## UHU69 (12. Februar 2008)

Rischtisch


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Er steht wieder, dank........ Viagra



 



Kelme schrieb:


> Ich darf das. Er hat es ausdrücklich erlaubt.


----------



## Zelle (12. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>


----------



## Zelle (12. Februar 2008)

Zitieren wir uns jetzt selber und lachen drüber?


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Februar 2008)

hinterfragen von spamfred-aktionen wird total überbewertet


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Zitieren wir uns jetzt selber und lachen drüber?



     





face-to-ground schrieb:


> hinterfragen von spamfred-aktionen wird total überbewertet


----------



## Flugrost (13. Februar 2008)

Emoticonversation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. Februar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Emoticonversation?



Tastenonanie


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Februar 2008)

Würde eher sagen de lira ire


----------



## Levty (13. Februar 2008)

Delirium?


----------



## UHU69 (13. Februar 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Tastenonanie



.....


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2008)

Moi alde Gawel


----------



## Levty (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte auch mal meinen Namen auf der Gabel stehen, Guru.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2008)

Da muss ein (fast) stiller Mitleser doch mal spontan seinen Gemütszustand zum Ausdruck bringen:     

Klasse Lev! 


Hier mal ein nützliches Update für die Raucher:


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal meinen Namen auf der Gabel stehen, Guru.



Das hatte ich nie, dazu fehlt mir die Selbstverliebtheit, Lev


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Februar 2008)

edith: du hast das quasi obligatorische 'sch****......' vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (14. Februar 2008)

Also erstmal das obligatorische dazu: "Schnauze Lev!"
Ansonsten hatte ich auch schon auf zig Bikes meinen Namen drauf zu stehen, auf meiner Shiver hatte ich noch genug eigenen Krams drauf... Ein Autobeschrifter um die Ecke machte das leicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2008)

Ich schreib mir nur den Namen von leckeren Süßspeisen aufs Rad  und aufm jetztigen steht ne Hunderasse drauf, aber dafür kann ich nix  aber ich wollte mir mal in guter alter Rallye-Manier ne kleine Deutschland-Flagge und meinen Namen aufs Oberrohr vom Straßenrad kleben 

BTW @ Claus: keine Heimseite mehr? Und was gibts da für Enduro-Pläne...?


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Februar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich schreib mir nur den Namen von leckeren Süßspeisen aufs Rad...



...Spätzel-Eis???


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Spätzel-Eis???


Gebts des em Schwoobeländle?  Nee, ich dachte eher an Matschkuchen


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Februar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> aber ich wollte mir mal in guter alter Rallye-Manier ne kleine Deutschland-Flagge und meinen Namen aufs Oberrohr vom Straßenrad kleben



vergiß deine blutgruppe nicht und namen/nationalität/blutgruppe vom beifahrer


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> vergiß deine blutgruppe nicht und namen/nationalität/blutgruppe vom beifahrer


Meine Blutgruppe steht in dem kleinen brauen Mäppchen, das im Verbandskasten ganz oben drauf liegt. In dem sind auch Kopien meines Impfpass, des Organspendeausweis, der Patientenverfügung sowie meines Dopingtagebuchs. Und der Verbandskasten ist (vorschriftsmäßig gekennzeichnet) auf dem Gepäckträger montiert, deshalb passt bei mir leider kein Beifahrer drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Meine Blutgruppe steht in dem kleinen brauen Mäppchen, das im Verbandskasten ganz oben drauf liegt. In dem sind auch Kopien meines Impfpass, des Organspendeausweis, der Patientenverfügung sowie meines Dopingtagebuchs. Und der Verbandskasten ist (vorschriftsmäßig gekennzeichnet) auf dem Gepäckträger montiert, deshalb passt bei mir leider kein Beifahrer drauf



Respekt


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Februar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...sowie meines Dopingtagebuchs...




 WOW! und ich dachte bisher, daß man sowas im geheimen macht. daß es leute gibt, die sogar ein tagebuch führen... is das sowas wie ein trainingstagebuch?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> WOW! und ich dachte bisher, daß man sowas im geheimen macht. daß es leute gibt, die sogar ein tagebuch führen... is das sowas wie ein trainingstagebuch?


Ich bin halt ein ehrlicher Mensch!  Außerdem, wenn ich mal zuckend oder zappelnd im Gebüsch rumliege, weil ich von irgendwas zu viel oder zu wenig bekommen hab, dann will ich ja auch gleich die richtige Hilfe bekommen, wääscht wie ich mään?


----------



## Flugrost (15. Februar 2008)

Führt ihr auch ein Tagetagebuch?


----------



## one track mind (15. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> WOW! und ich dachte bisher, daß man sowas im geheimen macht. daß es leute gibt, die sogar ein tagebuch führen... is das sowas wie ein trainingstagebuch?



quatsch. ich hab jetzt extra ne garage angemietet, weil die ganzen ordner nichtmehr in meine bude passen . die säcke voller gras müssen ja auch irgendwo hin...


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich schreib mir nur den Namen von leckeren Süßspeisen aufs Rad  und aufm jetztigen steht ne Hunderasse drauf, aber dafür kann ich nix  aber ich wollte mir mal in guter alter Rallye-Manier ne kleine Deutschland-Flagge und meinen Namen aufs Oberrohr vom Straßenrad kleben
> 
> BTW @ Claus: keine Heimseite mehr? Und was gibts da für Enduro-Pläne...?


Meine Heimseite ist down weil ich in letzter Zeit häufiger down bin und das ganze Konzept überdenke. Mal sehen was das wird...

Meine Enduropläne stehen gerade unten neben dem Hauseingang bei der Maloche.  
Ich kann ja heut Abend auf dem Heimweg vorbei kommen und mal vorführen. Ich muss bloß unbedingt die Pedale austauschen 2,5 Jahre Hardcore Einsatz haben die NC17 Mag nicht ganz so gut überstanden.


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 2,5 Jahre Hardcore Einsatz


----------



## Levty (15. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 2,5 Jahre Hardcore Einsatz


Na, das mit dem Ersten Mal ist ja noch nicht so lange her, Tick


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Na, das mit dem Ersten Mal ist ja noch nicht so lange her, Tick



Mobbst du wieder, Lev


----------



## Levty (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bevorzuge eher den Begriff des "Mobbings".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (15. Februar 2008)

Mopping?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Meine Enduropläne stehen gerade unten neben dem Hauseingang bei der Maloche.
> Ich kann ja heut Abend auf dem Heimweg vorbei kommen und mal vorführen.


Ich weiß noch nicht 100% ob ich zuhause bin, aber kannst ja mal kucken  Da bin ich schonmal gespannt. Ich brauche vielleicht auch bald Ideen für was neues, wenns blöd läuft stellen sich die (darf man "Polackenschweine" sagen? Nein? Schade.) von Duncon quer und dann dürfen sie ihren Schrott behalten...


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht 100% ob ich zuhause bin, aber kannst ja mal kucken  Da bin ich schonmal gespannt. Ich brauche vielleicht auch bald Ideen für was neues, wenns blöd läuft stellen sich die (darf man "Polackenschweine" sagen? Nein? Schade.) von Duncon quer und dann dürfen sie ihren Schrott behalten...


Wieso sollten sich die DunCon Typen quer stellen?
Ich komme nachher mal vorbei... fahre ja eh wieder direkt dran vorbei.  
Ich habs aber noch nicht im Wald ausprobiert. Nur im Urbanen Jungle. Da gehts aber schon gut. Wesentlich verspielter als meine Nadja... Naja 4kg weniger.


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2008)




----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2008)




----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2008)




----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2008)

Perserkatze


----------



## UHU69 (19. Februar 2008)

Was ist denn eurer Meinung nach die beste Verpflegung unterwegs? 
Ich bevorzuge das unten abgebildete Essen, aber bei einer Transalp ist es immer ein wenig schwierig, die Vorräte zu transportieren und sie unterwegs fachgerecht zuzubereiten.


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2008)

Ich bevorzuge sowas, und das passt auch in den Rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (19. Februar 2008)

Der Fernspäher ernährt sich aus dem was er in der Natur findet,... dachte ich zumindest immer...


----------



## Zelle (19. Februar 2008)

Die beste Verpflegung unterwegs sind noch immer Rinderaugen:






Nahrhaft, gesund, passen in jede Hosentasche und sind verdammt lecker (nicht nur Optisch (das Auge isst ja mit))!


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2008)

Das Auge isst mit  

Auch nicht schlecht... Innereien.


----------



## Zelle (19. Februar 2008)

Auch sehr schön. Am besten Püriert und mit ein bisschen Wasser und Stärke vermengt. Dann bekommt man ein super InnereienGEL  

Für den Notfall habe ich auch immer noch meine NOT-Wurst im Rucksack. Habe die schon sehr lange und brauchte sie bisher auch nie. Aber wenn es denn mal so weit ist, werde ich froh sein sie dabei zu haben.


----------



## Levty (19. Februar 2008)

Für zwischendurch, weils langsam ECHT unappetitlich wird:


----------



## Zelle (19. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja ein komischer Helm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2008)

Zurück zum Thema.

Das sollte man auch immer dabei haben, den Suppenfuss, echt legga


----------



## iTom (19. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Für zwischendurch, weils langsam ECHT unappetitlich wird:



Er meint ja nicht den Salat selbst, dort drin sind doch ganz viel leckere glitschige schleimige Schnecken


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2008)

*AAAAAAhhhhhh!!!!!*


----------



## UHU69 (19. Februar 2008)

Auch legga






... und für Vegetarier


----------



## iTom (19. Februar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Auch legga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gibt es doch unterwegs gar nicht, aber das hier mit Blutdoping inkl.:


----------



## Levty (19. Februar 2008)

Günni die Zecke:


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Der Fernspäher ernährt sich aus dem was er in der Natur findet,... dachte ich zumindest immer...









Das werde ich berücksichtigen


----------



## pfalz (21. Februar 2008)

immer ein kleines steak dabei..






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2008)

Das sollte auch in keinem gut Sortierten Rucksack fehlen.... Proteine


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Februar 2008)

@ pfalz:

musst es aber zeitig essen, sonst sieht es so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (21. Februar 2008)

Unsere Gäsbock-Freunde empfehlen diese Wegzehrung:


----------



## Kelme (21. Februar 2008)

Wir empfehlen ja auch diese Musik dazu.


----------



## pfalz (22. Februar 2008)

@face-to-ground

dann leg ich gleich mal los...  

@UHU69

fast schon ein saarländer adventskranz..


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Februar 2008)

Das ist Einer  Wer Eier oder Fleischwurst mit Maggi ißt, der schlägt auch sein Bike


----------



## Zelle (22. Februar 2008)

Ich habe gehört, dass die Kinder im Saarland auch keine klassische Schultüte bekommen ...






... also kein Wunder dass sie ihre Bikes schlagen  

Mal wieder ist die Gesellschaft schuld!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wer Eier oder Fleischwurst mit Maggi ißt, der schlägt auch sein Bike


Das halt ich 2 Kumpels auch immer wieder vor, aber die wollen einfach nicht hören. 


Widerlich!! :kotz:


----------



## freeriderbtal (22. Februar 2008)

also vor jeder abfahrt, stärke ich mich erstmal mit dem hier :


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2008)

Du meinst wohl eher das da links auf`m Tisch


----------



## pfalz (22. Februar 2008)

Ä halwie Sau, und ä Badwann voll Krogette und Ärbse!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Mal wieder ist die Gesellschaft schuld!



Die Gesellschaft is schuld daran das isch jetzt son Frack bin


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Gesellschaft is schuld daran das isch jetzt son Frack bin


Ja, Dir muss wirklich schlimmes widerfahren sein ... das mag ich mir garnicht ausmalen!


----------



## UHU69 (23. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Gesellschaft is schuld daran das isch jetzt son Frack bin



Armer Guru, läuft jetzt als Frack rum


----------



## donnersberger (23. Februar 2008)

zu viele Würmer gefreß?



guru39 schrieb:


> Das sollte auch in keinem gut Sortierten Rucksack fehlen.... Proteine


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Armer Guru, läuft jetzt als Frack rum



ohhh....... ich seh ja sowas vun schoiße aus in dem Ding    

Schoiß Gesellschaft


----------



## Kelme (23. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ohhh....... ich seh ja sowas vun schoiße aus in dem Ding
> ...


Ja. Darin auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (23. Februar 2008)

Können wir diese Seite schnell beenden? Jeden Morgen wenn ich frühstücke, beginnt mein mtb-news.de Tag mit Maden an...


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das sollte auch in keinem gut Sortierten Rucksack fehlen.... Proteine



Bei mir sind die nicht nur im Rucksack!


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Können wir diese Seite schnell beenden? Jeden Morgen wenn ich frühstücke, beginnt mein mtb-news.de Tag mit Maden an...



Können wir ja immer wieder zitieren und werden es bestimmt schaffen die auf jede Seite zu kriegen!


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Können wir ja immer wieder zitieren und werden es bestimmt schaffen die auf jede Seite zu kriegen!



 

@Kelme,
wie wahr


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das sollte auch in keinem gut Sortierten Rucksack fehlen.... Proteine





Zelle schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die nicht nur im Rucksack!



wo noch


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das sollte auch in keinem gut Sortierten Rucksack fehlen.... Proteine





guru39 schrieb:


> wo noch


Abgesehen vom Kühlschrank und eigentlich sämtlichen schubladen in der Küche auch an diversen Körperstellen. Details zu den Körperstellen nur per PN!


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Können wir diese Seite schnell beenden? Jeden Morgen wenn ich frühstücke, beginnt mein mtb-news.de Tag mit Maden an...



wäre daß besser  









Zelle schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Kühlschrank und eigentlich sämtlichen schubladen in der Küche auch an diversen Körperstellen. Details zu den Körperstellen nur per PN!


----------



## Levty (23. Februar 2008)

Also mit tiefem Niveau hat das shcon mal NIX zu tun...


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2008)

Der Zelle hat mich verleitet


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das sollte auch in keinem gut Sortierten Rucksack fehlen.... Proteine


Neue Seite  



guru39 schrieb:


> Der Zelle hat mich verleitet


ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (23. Februar 2008)

Ich hab´ für Levty noch´n Gedicht, in dem eine Made vorkommt (Heinz Erhardt):

Die Made

Hinter eines Baumes Rinde
wohnt die Made mit dem Kinde.
Sie ist Witwe, denn der Gatte,
den sie hatte, fiel vom Blatte.
Diente so auf diese Weise
einer Ameise als Speise.

Eines Morgens sprach die Made:
»Liebes Kind, ich sehe grade,
drüben gibt es frischen Kohl,
den ich hol. So leb denn wohl.
Halt! Noch eins, denk, was geschah,
geh nicht aus, denk an Papa!«

Also sprach sie und entwich. 
Made junior jedoch schlich
hinterdrein, und das war schlecht,
denn schon kam ein bunter Specht
und verschlang die kleine fade
Made ohne Gnade.  Schade.

Hinter eines Baumes Rinde
ruft die Made nach dem Kinde.


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ich?



 Ne, es war der UHU  



UHU69 schrieb:


> Was ist denn eurer Meinung nach die beste Verpflegung unterwegs?
> Ich bevorzuge das unten abgebildete Essen, aber bei einer Transalp ist es immer ein wenig schwierig, die Vorräte zu transportieren und sie unterwegs fachgerecht zuzubereiten.


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> (Heinz Erhardt):




Das Leben kommt auf alle Fälle aus einer "Zelle", doch manchmal endets auch - bei Strolchen - in einer solchen.


----------



## Levty (24. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt muss mir einer per PN bescheid sagen, wenn die neue Seite zuende ist!
Danke fürs Gedicht .


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Februar 2008)

@ uhu: nettes gedicht.

ich kannte bisher nur das von der finsterbergmade (aus den 13 1/2 leben des käpt´n blaubär  )


----------



## donnersberger (24. Februar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Was ist denn eurer Meinung nach die beste Verpflegung unterwegs?
> Ich bevorzuge das unten abgebildete Essen, aber bei einer Transalp ist es immer ein wenig schwierig, die Vorräte zu transportieren und sie unterwegs fachgerecht zuzubereiten.



Also wenn ich mal nicht genug Proviant mit hab', mach' ich 'n Abstecher am See entlang und mach den Mund auf


----------



## UHU69 (24. Februar 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal nicht genug Proviant mit hab', mach' ich 'n Abstecher am See entlang und mach den Mund auf



Sehr gut    
... funktioniert aber leider nicht immer...


----------



## donnersberger (24. Februar 2008)

klarer Fall: die Dame ist zu schnell unterwegs gewesen


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2008)

Das war wirklich °Antiwinterdownhillerteampokalfredwllihrmitmachenfr° am Sonntach 

http://rainer.pinkbike.com/channel/Hometrails-2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Immer diese Missverständnisse durch die unterschiedlichen Begriffe im Norden und im Süden.
> 
> Bei euch gibt es anscheinend die Flex, was dann hier der Winkelschleifer ist. Den Namen hat die Flex ja nur durch den Hersteller (Flex) bekommen. Bei uns hat Flex als erstes Hammer auf den Markt gebracht, daher bezeichnen wir die bei uns als Flex. Ist ja auch ein sehr flexiebles Werkzeug.



hmm....hab doch tatsächlich nochmal im keller nachgeguckt - und was seh ich da? der zelle hat ja wirklich recht!!!


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2008)

Oh ... Thema gewechselt. Gut wurde auch zu spämmig für den AWP ... hier passt sowas besser  



face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm....hab doch tatsächlich nochmal im keller nachgeguckt - und was seh ich da? der zelle hat ja wirklich recht!!!



 das ist er, mein Flex. Oder wie ihr hier sagt: Hammer


----------



## guru39 (26. Februar 2008)

@Face,
total falscher Fr ed  aber das war bestimmt Absicht


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2008)

logo war des absicht.

sag mal - als gürü arbeitest du doch auch ausschließlich mit dem hammer, oder? daß die anderen werkzeuge nur rein zur zierde sind, will mir der zelle einfach net glauben!


----------



## guru39 (26. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> logo war des absicht.


----------



## UHU69 (26. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... Oder wie ihr hier sagt: Hammer



Völker höret die Signale ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss mir einer per PN bescheid sagen, wenn die neue Seite zuende ist!
> Danke fürs Gedicht .



Da haste was verpasst


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da haste was verpasst



wollen wir dem lev das leckere protein-bild per pn schicken?


----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wollen wir dem lev das leckere protein-bild per pn schicken?



jaaaaa, mach ma


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2008)

aber du schickst auch eins


----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2008)

Ja, aber von Blümchen  







Das verträgt er besser


----------



## Zelle (27. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja, aber von Blümchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach kack ... Guru Du Sau! Ist ja ekelhaft!!! 

Kann mir jemand eine PN schicken wenn die Seite weg ist!


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2008)

ich könnt nochmal den hammer posten


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2008)

den hammer hab ich mal früher verwendet, als ich noch aufm technik-trip war:


----------



## UHU69 (27. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja, aber von Blümchen



Aber bitte Fleisch fressende ...


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2008)

hmmm....neue seite - wer fügt das protein-bild ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ach kack ... Guru Du Sau! Ist ja ekelhaft!!!
> 
> Kann mir jemand eine PN schicken wenn die Seite weg ist!




Hat schon wer der Zelle bescheid geschrieben?


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2008)

so..einmal rundumschlag für alle!!  

für zelle:






für lev:






für 10a:






für gürü:


----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> für gürü:



schreibt mir bescheid wenn diese Seite rum is 

Ich geh jetzt Radl   mir is so schlecht :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Schläge



daß du auf schläge stehst war mir schon immer klar....

hier, nur für dich


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> nur für dich



 Hach Face  , du bisch sooooo lieb zu ma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Isch steh eher uff Tiername


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Februar 2008)




----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> FRECHHEIT


----------



## guru39 (29. Februar 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Völker höret die Signale ...





 ich bevorzuge des  






alla.


----------



## UHU69 (29. Februar 2008)

Isch kauf mir jetz des    






Was meint ihr? Soll ich die "Big Apple" von Schwalbe drauflassen oder lieber die "Big Boobs" nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (1. März 2008)

@ ühü: wow....is des gefedert? also vom namen her, würde ich die zweiten reifen nehmen 

des is für de tick - die originale titelmelodie


----------



## zena (1. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> so..einmal rundumschlag für alle!!
> 
> für zelle:
> 
> ...



DANKE 
die wäsche ist erledigt, das haus geputzt, sonntagskuchen gebachen, mann befriedigt, bike gefettet...und was hast du vorzuweisen?


----------



## face-to-ground (2. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> DANKE
> die wäsche ist erledigt, das haus geputzt, sonntagskuchen gebachen, mann befriedigt, bike gefettet...und was hast du vorzuweisen?



keinen mann


----------



## guru39 (2. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> keinen mann


----------



## Zelle (2. März 2008)

Hier mal ein krasser Freeride-Video-Clip aus Bremerhaven ... oder ist es Trial? Ich denke eine heftige Mischung. Bitte berücksichtigen, dass es in Bremerhaven nunmal keine Berge gibt


----------



## face-to-ground (2. März 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hier mal ein krasser Freeride-Video-Clip aus Bremerhaven ... oder ist es Trial? Ich denke eine heftige Mischung. Bitte berücksichtigen, dass es in Bremerhaven nunmal keine Berge gibt




bist du das? ernsthaft jetzt - egal, was dir der händler erzählt hat: das radl geht net kaputt, wenn du damit über eisenbahngleise fährst. naja..es sei denn, es kommt gerade ein zug - und damit ist keine luftbewegung gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (2. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> bist du das? ernsthaft jetzt - egal, was dir der händler erzählt hat: das radl geht net kaputt, wenn du damit über eisenbahngleise fährst. naja..es sei denn, es kommt gerade ein zug - und damit ist keine luftbewegung gemeint


Ich bin der Kameramann ... ich kann so krasse Dinger noch nicht. Aber ich will nächstes mal Versuchen über einen Fahrbahnmarkierung rüberzutragen!


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2008)

Die Ente sieht aus als ob sie Spaß hätte


----------



## pfalz (3. März 2008)

die hats ja so gewollt, die Sau..


----------



## Levty (3. März 2008)

Wäre jemand an einer critical mass in HD oder umgebung interessiert?
Wäre cool, wenn man sowas auf die Beine stellen würde.

Cheers.


----------



## Kelme (4. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wäre jemand an einer critical mass in HD oder umgebung interessiert?
> Wäre cool, wenn man sowas auf die Beine stellen würde.
> 
> Cheers.


Der Versuch wurde mal in MA gestartet. Waren glaube ich vier Leute da und sind ein Rennen gefahren oder so. Ich schau "drüben" mal nach, ob da noch was geht.


----------



## Levty (4. März 2008)

Cool. Ich könnt noch im Eingangrad nachfragen, ob was in HD geht...


----------



## JeTho (4. März 2008)

Sollte ein "Frontlip to Nosedrift" werden aber der Frontflip wurde vergessen.


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2008)

Autsch!

@Lev,
was is`n des "critical mass" ?

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Kelme (4. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Autsch!
> 
> @Lev,
> was is`n des "critical mass" ?
> ...


Darf ich?

Critical Mass ist der Versuch der Radfahrer durch massenhaftes Auftreten im Straßenverkehr auf ihr Anliegen und ihre Rechte/Bedürfnisse aufmerksam zu machen. Dabei wird sich durchaus an Regeln des Straßenverkehrs gehalten, aber wenn sich viele Radfahrer auf einen Schlag im Verkehr bewegen, ist es egal, ob sie sich an Regeln halten oder nicht. Beliebtes Beispiel: Hundert Radfahrer, die in einen Kreisel einfahren und Runden drehen (am Wasserturm braucht man mehr Radler). An sich erlaubt, aber mit einer erstaunlichen Wirkung.
Grundprinzip CM: Es gibt keine offizielle Organsiation und es geht aggressionsfrei.
Die 20 Radler, die in MA bisher mal dabei waren - es war glaube ich der dritte Samstag im Monat um 15:00 Uhr - fallen da nicht auf.


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2008)

Danke Kelme! 
Ich frage mich aber für was das gut sein soll!?

alla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (4. März 2008)

Neue Seite?


guru39 schrieb:


> Das sollte auch in keinem gut Sortierten Rucksack fehlen.... Proteine


Ja, Proteine sind wichtig!


----------



## strandi (4. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke Kelme!
> Ich frage mich aber für was das gut sein soll!?
> 
> alla.



hm...freizeit-revoluzzer wollen halt auch mal was erleben


----------



## UHU69 (4. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> was is`n des "critical mass" ?



des ...


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> hm...freizeit-revoluzzer wollen halt auch mal was erleben



Man könnte sich auch den Finger in den Po stecken, das wäre auch ein
Erlebnis


----------



## strandi (4. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Man könnte sich auch den Finger in den Po stecken, das wäre auch ein
> Erlebnis



aber es kommt ja auch auf´s gemeinschaftserlebnis an...ja ich weiss...das geht auch beim finger-in-den-po...aber jetzt hören wir lieber auf


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2008)

Da ich in der Stadt eher auf vier als auf zwei Rädern unterwegs bin,
finde ich so Aktionen weniger amüsant...
Man könnte mal eine CM mit den Autos starten - gegen die hohen Benzinpreise:
Alle treffen sich für ein paar Runden am Wasserturm und wenn's genug sind bleiben wir einfach stehen


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> aber es kommt ja auch auf´s gemeinschaftserlebnis an...ja ich weiss...das geht auch beim finger-in-den-po...aber jetzt hören wir lieber auf



Da gibt es bestimmt welche die das toll fänden das in einer Gruppe zu
machen  
Fitness Studio`s könnten auch Kurse anbieten..... und und und


----------



## strandi (4. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da gibt es bestimmt welche die das toll fänden das in einer Gruppe zu
> machen
> Fitness Studio`s könnten auch Kurse anbieten..... und und und



aufhören!!!!  
ich muss weg...ins fitness studio


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> aufhören!!!!
> ich muss weg...ins fitness studio



Dann nimm Vaseline mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (4. März 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> des ...



Was ist da die kritische Masse?

Das Ding zwischen den 2 1/2 Maß, oder die 2 halbvollen Gläser selbst?


----------



## der-tick.de (4. März 2008)

Ich war heut schon im Fittnesstudio...  
Aber Vaseline ist doch echt out... :kotz: 
Da gibts viel besseres das super glitschig ist und wenigstens nach Erbeer schmeckt oder sowas...


----------



## Zelle (4. März 2008)

kann mir jemand eine PN schicken wenn die Seite vorbei ist?


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da gibts viel besseres das super glitschig ist und wenigstens nach Erbeer schmeckt oder sowas...



Wenn du darauf stehst dir hinterher die Finger abzulecken  

@Zölle,
das mach ich dann


----------



## Fire112 (4. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann nimm Vaseline mit



Oder brunox un doi grienes Fett, gelle


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2008)

Fire112 schrieb:


> Oder brunox un doi grienes Fett, gelle



Neeee, des schmeckt doch net :kotz:  Der Tick z.b steht auf Erdbeerarschgeschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (5. März 2008)

Wo kommt da jetzt die Vaseline hin


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2008)




----------



## Stinky-Maddin (6. März 2008)

Da


----------



## guru39 (6. März 2008)

Dat versteh isch net


----------



## UHU69 (7. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dat versteh isch net



Macht nix...


----------



## face-to-ground (7. März 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Wo kommt da jetzt die Vaseline hin



die vaseline kommt auf die pille - und die dann..naja...denken kann man sich das ja schon - der wird ja net ohne grund von 3 leuten festgehalten


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (7. März 2008)

Du meinst in etwa so nur vieeeeelllll größer oder wie


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2008)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> ...... nur vieeeeelllll größer oder wie



wie wäre es damit


----------



## iTom (7. März 2008)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Du meinst in etwa so nur vieeeeelllll größer oder wie



Der mim grünen Trikot hält es doch schon in der Hand, nicht gesehen


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (7. März 2008)

Es tut mir leid Ihr wolltet es so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. März 2008)

Neues Thema bitte!


----------



## Levty (7. März 2008)

Polizeibeamte!


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (7. März 2008)




----------



## Levty (7. März 2008)




----------



## UHU69 (7. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Polizeibeamte!



bitteschön...


----------



## UHU69 (7. März 2008)

und hier noch einmal der gute alte Seyfried


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Polizeibeamte!



sin die lustisch


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2008)




----------



## one track mind (10. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. März 2008)




----------



## guru39 (10. März 2008)




----------



## one track mind (10. März 2008)

wenn ihr mal was richtig beklopptes sehen wollt:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/11789/


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> wenn ihr mal was richtig beklopptes sehen wollt:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/11789/


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. März 2008)

Sehr geil! 


Weil wir grad beim Thema bekloppt sind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypLuYbN2-ZQ


----------



## guru39 (10. März 2008)

Alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2008)

Aber bekloppt!


----------



## Levty (11. März 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> wenn ihr mal was richtig beklopptes sehen wollt:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/11789/


Fahrrad im Wald gefunden Fr ed!

Oder:
Das ist ja wie ein Porno - kein Happy End!


----------



## Zelle (11. März 2008)




----------



## Levty (11. März 2008)

Der Kerl am Ende vom Vid:
... noch n' Achter.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. März 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>


Ist das Lev in seinen frühen Anfängen?


----------



## Levty (11. März 2008)

Sagt zu mir jemand, der sein Rad begattet.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Sagt zu mir jemand, der sein Rad begattet.


Davon hab ich nie gesprochen!  
Aber Nadja sieht auch wesentlich Sexyer aus, als das Baumarktbike in dem Film...


----------



## face-to-ground (11. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ist das Lev in seinen frühen Anfängen?



nein - lev macht das jetzt immer noch so


----------



## Levty (11. März 2008)

Lev aka face-to-wall?


----------



## one track mind (11. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Lev aka face-to-wall?



klar, sieht man doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. März 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> klar, sieht man doch...


Nicht von sich auf andere schließen...


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2008)

Kuhl, neue Saite


----------



## Levty (12. März 2008)

Ganze 6 neue Saiten:


----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2008)

Sind das deine 6 Saiten? Meine sehen so aus:


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2008)

Das sind meine 5 Saiten, hab schon ewig nix mehr gemacht


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2008)

@ guru: feines Teil!


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2008)

Danke  

Hab noch eine mit 6 Saiten, etwas abgewixxt, aber auch nit schlecht  





ä bissi getunt


----------



## one track mind (12. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>



hmmm, ibanez... da erübrigt sich wenigstens die frage nach dem henkel zum wegschmeissen .


----------



## Levty (12. März 2008)

Wow, hübsche Auswahl 
Haste auch was mit 4 Dicken Saiten ;D

Die wurden aber lange nicht mehr gespielt, odeR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein: die weiße gefällt mir gar nicht - und dieser Haltegriff :kotz: 
Aber die andere hat einen gewissen Charme  
Leider sieht die aus, als könne man kaum noch drauf spielen  

Ne Ibanez hab ich auch, so eine:





...allerdings hab ich das Schlagbrett abgeschraubt und ein paar Aufkleber drauf plaziert.
Unsere Beziehung endete aber damit, dass ich keinen gescheiten Sound aus ihr heraus holen konnte.
Meine neue und wesentlich günstigere Klampfe klingt viiiel besser und spielt sich auch flüssiger   

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch ein Schlagzeuger und ein Bassist, dann will ich wieder rocken!!!


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wow, hübsche Auswahl
> Haste auch was mit 4 Dicken Saiten ;D












Levty schrieb:


> Die wurden aber lange nicht mehr gespielt, odeR?


----------



## eL (12. März 2008)

nette Stromgitarren ;-)


----------



## one track mind (12. März 2008)

ich hatt auch mal ne ibanez... naja, der sound war net so mein ding...

ach hey, hab wieder was beklopptes gefunden, ist bestimmt ein fake, aber ich werd ihm mal ein angebot machen :

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=99394&sort=1&cat=45&page=4


----------



## Flugrost (12. März 2008)

Meine vier Saiten...

@Gürü: scalloped Fingerbrettchen sind was feines


----------



## Levty (12. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>


Wann kann ich die Penthouse abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (12. März 2008)

ich hatt auch mal so eine:







ne hagström. war ein dachbodenfund. hab sie gegen meine akustikgitarre getauscht und wieder hergerichtet. die konnt aber auch nix ausser gut aussehen, der hals war viel zu schmal. hab sie nach ner weile wieder gegen ne akustikgitarre getauscht. wozu die ganzen schalter waren, hab ich auch nie rausgefunden...

edit: warum geht das mit den fotos einstellen wieder nicht??? ich mach alles wie sonst auch...


----------



## face-to-ground (12. März 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> ich hatt auch mal ne ibanez... naja, der sound war net so mein ding...
> 
> ach hey, hab wieder was beklopptes gefunden, ist bestimmt ein fake, aber ich werd ihm mal ein angebot machen :
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=99394&sort=1&cat=45&page=4



was willst du mit 'fat rahm' ? und wieso ein angebot? das gibts in jedem supermarkt   


und weil wir´s so lang nimmer hatten: Schnauze, Lev!!


----------



## one track mind (12. März 2008)

genau, schnauze lev!


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Meine vier Saiten...
> 
> @Gürü: scalloped Fingerbrettchen sind was feines



Jo, das war damals sooo Hipppp 

Achja, schee das de widda spämme kannscht


----------



## face-to-ground (13. März 2008)

http://blog.nerdhome.org/2008/03/08/v8-chainsaw/


das ding kommt definitiv auf die weihnachtswunschliste drauf


----------



## one track mind (13. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> http://blog.nerdhome.org/2008/03/08/v8-chainsaw/
> 
> 
> das ding kommt definitiv auf die weihnachtswunschliste drauf



wie, du hast sowas noch net ?


----------



## face-to-ground (13. März 2008)

nee...im moment muß ich mir damit aushelfen:


----------



## one track mind (13. März 2008)

das hier is meine:






das modell nennt sich "death from above"


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> "death from above"



Da gabs au ma ne Band


----------



## one track mind (13. März 2008)

hey, die sind ja saugut!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzNrYRqH35Q

  

edith meint da gibbet au nen song von turbonegro, der so heisst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScAJn5a0qS4

am 1.4. in wiesbaden -muss leider schaffe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (13. März 2008)

genau Turbonegro ...


----------



## one track mind (13. März 2008)

aber, wer hats erfunden?

richtig: francis ford coppola

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHjWDCX1Bdw


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> aber, wer hats erfunden?
> 
> richtig: francis ford coppola
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHjWDCX1Bdw



Die Schweizer


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> nee...im moment muß ich mir damit aushelfen:



Das ist ja sehr sexy! Ein V6 Fichtemoped. Leider reissen die Ketten so schnell. Kein Hersteller hats meines Wissens bisher geschafft Sinter- oder Hartmetallzähnchen in XXL dran zu löten, dass sowas auch wirklich grobes Geläuf verkraftet. Na ja, so is das mit dem Hightechkram. Ich bevorzuge da eher einfache Lösungen.











...aber natürlich nur, wenn da nicht sowas rumsteht.











...was ja Al Quaida - mäßig undenkbar illegal wäre  - und überhaupt, ...


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das ist ja sehr sexy! Ein V6 Fichtemoped. Leider reissen die Ketten so schnell. Kein Hersteller hats meines Wissens bisher geschafft Sinter- oder Hartmetallzähnchen in XXL dran zu löten, dass sowas auch wirklich grobes Geläuf verkraftet. Na ja, so is das mit dem Hightechkram. Ich bevorzuge da eher einfache Lösungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist sehr destruktiv


----------



## UHU69 (14. März 2008)

Be careful !!!


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2008)

Der Evergreen


----------



## UHU69 (16. März 2008)

Bitteschön ...


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2008)

Sollen wir jetzt nur noch A,rchlöscher zeigen, ok........ zeigt her eure Arschlöscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (17. März 2008)

Kurt Tucholsky:
"Wenn der Mensch Loch hört, bekommt er Assoziationen: manche denken an Zündloch, manche an Knopfloch und manche an Goebbels."


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Kurt Tucholsky:
> "Wenn der Mensch Loch hört, bekommt er Assoziationen: manche denken an Zündloch, manche an Knopfloch und manche an Goebbels."



Das sollte man mal auf den neusten stand bringen


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...das ist doch hier der kein Thema, wenig Regeln-Fred, oder?



Nö, des is der Hier


----------



## der-tick.de (17. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nö, des is der Hier


Nein, das ist der Keine Regeln, nur kein Inhalt Fred.


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2008)

Inhalt wird überbewertet


----------



## pfalz (17. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. März 2008)




----------



## Lynus (17. März 2008)

@Pfalz:
Da gehört eigentlich die Rückansicht der Wildsaurotte vom Samstag hin. 
Aber du warst ja mit dem Fotografieren zu langsam ;-)


----------



## pfalz (17. März 2008)

Ich sach nur eins: ''..das is aber ein komischer Hund...''


----------



## Lynus (17. März 2008)

Das Fell von'nem Rauhhaardackel und die Figur einer mutierten Hyäne *lol*


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

Meint ihr sowas


----------



## UHU69 (19. März 2008)

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen und kann was dazu sagen


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

Das hatte ich mir mal mit 12 überlegt....mir`s mal mit dem Staubsauger zu besorgen


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2008)

Da haben wir doch alle Erfahrungen, jeder hat schon mal seinen Pudel nach dem fisten in die Microwelle gesteckt und sich dann gewundert, dass das, was noch übrig blieb, nicht mehr ganz das kuschelweiche Alte war... mir hat sich damals die Frage gestellt ob mans besser grillen, braten oder gleich dem Chinaimbiss vor die Haustüre legen soll.
Ich habe damals natürlich dasselbe gemacht, wie ihr alle auch. Klare Sache, oder?


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich habe damals natürlich dasselbe gemacht, wie ihr alle auch. Klare Sache, oder?



Klar! Die Jugend war richtig schön 

oh, der Fred is ja schun fast so alt wie als isch


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Klar! Die Jugend war richtig schön
> 
> oh, der Fred is ja schun fast so alt wie als isch



Untertreib jetzt bitte nicht...
... und ja, der Chinese hat das magere Taschengeld exorbitant aufgebessert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Untertreib jetzt bitte nicht...
> ... und ja, der Chinese hat das magere Taschengeld exorbitant aufgebessert...



Und! Was haben wir davon wenn der ChInese sein Taschengeld aufgebessert hat


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Und! Was haben wir davon wenn der ChInese sein Taschengeld aufgebessert hat


Den finanziellen Grundstock für China-Böller, um neue Hunde zu jagen


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Den finanziellen Grundstock für China-Böller, um neue Hunde zu jagen



Wow  Nachts ist es kälter wie als draußen  

jetzt ist eine neue Stufe der Sinnlosigkeit erreicht


----------



## UHU69 (19. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> jetzt ist eine neue Stufe der Sinnlosigkeit erreicht


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

Nein, das Leben ist schon schwer genug


----------



## Titus (20. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wow  Nachts ist es kälter wie als draußen
> 
> jetzt ist eine neue Stufe der Sinnlosigkeit erreicht


 
Hinten ist vorne wie oben??


----------



## Quente (20. März 2008)

Ist morgen, gestern früher als heute ?


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2008)

habenwirmorgenabendwennmorgendochgesternwarundsomit zuübermorgenwurdeundzeitplötzlichrelativiszeitummüllzusammelm


----------



## UHU69 (20. März 2008)

Ein Beitrag von meinem Lieblingsphilospophen Udo Jürgens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. März 2008)

Isch hab mehr so AC/DC gehört.....


----------



## Quente (21. März 2008)

Wie sich die Zeiten gleichen.
Udo Jürgens
Lieb Vaterland


*1. Version von 1970*​

*Lieb Vaterland, du hast nach bösen Stunden*
*aus dunkler Tiefe einen neuen Weg gefunden.*
*Ich liebe dich, das heißt ich hab' dich gern,*
*wie einen würdevollen, etwas müden, alten Herrn.*

*Ich kann dich nicht aus heißem Herzen lieben,*
*Zuviel bist du noch schuldig uns geblieben.*
*Die Freiheit, die du allen gleich verhießen,*
*die dürfen Auserwählte nur genießen.*

*Lieb Vaterland, magst' ruhig sein,*
*die Großen zäunen Wald und Ufer ein.*
*Und Kinder spielen am Straßenrand,*
*lieb Vaterland!*

*Lieb Vaterland, wofür soll ich dir danken?*
*Für die Versicherungspaläste oder Banken?*
*Und für Kasernen, für die teure Wehr?*
*Wo tausend Schulen fehlen,*
*tausend Lehrer und noch mehr.*

*Konzerne dürfen maßlos sich entfalten,*
*im Dunkeln steh'n die Schwachen und die Alten.*
*Für Krankenhäuser fehlen Dir Millionen,*
*doch unsere Spielkasinos scheinen sich zu lohnen.*

*Lieb Vaterland, magst ruhig sein,*
*die Großen zäunen ihren Wohlstand ein.*
*Die Armen warten mit leerer Hand,*
*lieb Vaterland!*

*Lieb Vaterland, wofür soll ich dich preisen?*
*Es kommt ein Tag, da zählt ein Mann zum alten Eisen.*
*Wenn er noch schaffen will, du stellst ihn kalt,*
*doch für die Aufsichtsräte sind auch Greise nicht zu alt.*

*Die alten Bärte rauschen wieder mächtig,*
*doch junge Bärte sind dir höchst verdächtig.*


----------



## face-to-ground (21. März 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Wie sich die Zeiten gleichen.
> Udo Jürgens
> Lieb Vaterland
> 
> ...



das ganze untgerlegst du dann mit der musik von highway to hell


----------



## UHU69 (21. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das ganze untgerlegst du dann mit der musik von highway to hell



Das Original ("Die Wacht am Rhein") zu Udo Jürgens´Lied war bis einschließlich Zweiter Weltkrieg nationales bzw. nationalistisches deutsches Liedgut und wenn man sich den Text anschaut, dann ist der "highway to hell" wohl die notwendige Konsequenz!

"Es braust ein Ruf wie Donnerhall, 
wie Schwertgeklirr und Wogenprall: 
Zum Rhein, zum Rhein, zum deutschen Rhein! 
Wer will des Stromes Hüter sein? 
Lieb Vaterland magst ruhig sein, 
lieb Vaterland magst ruhig sein: 
Fest steht und treu die Wacht, 
die Wacht am Rhein! 
Fest steht und treu die Wacht, 
die Wacht am Rhein!"


----------



## Quente (23. März 2008)

Frohe Ostern



Osterhasie?


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2008)

Ostern is net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (23. März 2008)

Ebenfalls frohe Ostern ...


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2008)




----------



## UHU69 (23. März 2008)

Des war aber schon am Karfreitag, du Heide !!!


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> du Heide !!!




   ich bin doch keine Frau


----------



## UHU69 (23. März 2008)

Besagtes Wesen ist auch keine Frau, sondern eine Landplage


----------



## iTom (23. März 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Wie sich die Zeiten gleichen.
> Udo Jürgens
> Lieb Vaterland
> 
> ...



Welches Vaterland besingt er? Austria vielleicht? Die heutige "DDR" wird er nicht meinen, oder doch


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ..........., sondern eine Landplage



sind das nicht alle Frauen,....... irgendwie


----------



## UHU69 (23. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Welches Vaterland besingt er? Austria vielleicht? Die heutige "DDR" wird er nicht meinen, oder doch



"Der von Eckhard Hachfeld verfasste Text zu ´Lieb Vaterland´ setzt sich kritisch provokativ mit dem zeitgenössischen Deutschland auseinander. Sowohl textlich als auch in Anlehnung an die Melodie zitiert ´Lieb Vaterland´ die erste Zeile des von Max Schneckenburger verfassten Gedichtes Die Wacht am Rhein, das als Symbol in der völkischen Bewegung und des Dritten Reiches auch für das Ausland galt, wie eine Filmszene aus Casablanca von 1942 belegt, in der in einem Sängerkrieg die Wacht am Rhein, von deutschen Offizieren gesungen, der von Widerstandskämpfern gesungenen Marseillaise unterliegt.
Udo Jürgens artikulierte mit diesem Lied ein gesellschaftliches Problembewusstsein und vergraulte damit Bardong et al. zufolge seine konservative Anhängerschaft, ohne dafür von den linksintellektuellen Meinungsführern als einer der ihren akzeptiert zu werden."
[zitiert nach Christian Mädler]


----------



## UHU69 (23. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> sind das nicht alle Frauen,....... irgendwie



das "irgendwie" kannst du durch "Zicken" ersetzen


----------



## Quente (23. März 2008)

Nicht überall wo mein Vater Land hat, ist auch mein Vaterland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. März 2008)

Ok, das ist halt ein ein alles umfassendes Problem!
Wenn du Lösungen suchst, dann wirst du vermutlich nicht fündig werden!
Männlein und Weiblein sind zwei unterschiedliche Rassen, die unseren Planeten verseuchen


----------



## Quente (23. März 2008)

Beim Thema Frauen halt ich mich raus.


----------



## iTom (24. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> sind das nicht alle Frauen,....... irgendwie



Nadja


----------



## UHU69 (24. März 2008)

Who the **** is Nadja?


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2008)

@Quente,
diesbezüglich werde ich jetzt auch die Klappe halten!

Notiz an mich selbst: *Schnauze Gürü*


----------



## Levty (24. März 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Who the **** is Nadja?


der_tick's ****beziehung.


----------



## iTom (24. März 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Who the **** is Nadja?



...ein guter Tag mit Nadja...


----------



## UHU69 (24. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> der_tick's ****beziehung.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. März 2008)

Nadja ist wohl die einzige Frau die nicht zickig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nadja ist wohl die einzige Frau


----------



## UHU69 (25. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Quente,
> diesbezüglich werde ich jetzt auch die Klappe halten!
> 
> Notiz an mich selbst: *Schnauze Gürü*



schon vergessen


----------



## Zelle (25. März 2008)

Guru hats ohne Worte geschafft


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> schon vergessen




einfach mal die fressen halten!


----------



## face-to-ground (26. März 2008)

ihr spämmer - schreibt endlich mal was sinnvolles!!


----------



## Quente (26. März 2008)

mer sinn voll   :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (26. März 2008)

geht doch


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> schreibt endlich mal was sinnvolles!!



Warum


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2008)

[size=+1]Umweltskandal !!: Dose Sardinen geöffnet ! Alles voller Öl !Alle Fische tot !![/size]


----------



## Kelme (27. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> [size=+1]Umweltskandal !!...[/size]


Umweltskandale gehören in den anderen (Anti)-Müll-Thread.


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> [size=+1]Umweltskandal !!: Dose Sardinen geöffnet ! Alles voller Öl !Alle Fische tot !![/size]



hmm..echt jetzt, nico - von dir hätte ich ein bißchen mehr nive...a...u erwartet


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2008)

LOL... das ist hier alles so sinnentleert, da dachte ich der Spruch hätte im Vergleich zum Rest noch Niveau!


----------



## der-tick.de (27. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> LOL... das ist hier alles so sinnentleert, da dachte ich der Spruch hätte im Vergleich zum Rest noch Niveau!


Zu viel...


----------



## UHU69 (27. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...im Vergleich zum Rest noch Niveau!








Als Popocreme aber nicht so gut ...


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> LOL... das ist hier alles so sinnentleert, da dachte ich der Spruch hätte im Vergleich zum Rest noch Niveau!



laber net rum - der spruch war einfach schlecht. (<-- punkt)


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> laber net rum - der spruch war einfach schlecht. (<-- punkt)



der war schoiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2008)

ich wollt net, daß de nico heult


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2008)

Junge... Aufpassen... der Spruch war super... Du hast den Witz halt nur nicht gecheckt,...

So nu habe ich heute meine letzte Klausur fürs Wintersemester geschrieben und nu habe ich noch eine Woche frei in der ich nur Arbeiten muss... Toll oder?


----------



## Quente (27. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> nu habe ich noch eine Woche frei in der ich nur Arbeiten muss... Toll oder?


 
So richtig wie Männer


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2008)

schnauze, le....öhm...nico


----------



## Flugrost (27. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ... und nu habe ich noch eine Woche frei in der ich nur Arbeiten muss... Toll oder?


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Junge... Aufpassen... der Spruch war super... Du hast den Witz halt nur nicht gecheckt,...


meenschd du misch alda, selwa Uffbasse, sunschd hosch än Stecke in de Speische 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...... und nu habe ich noch eine Woche frei in der ich nur Arbeiten muss... Toll oder?



Iwie Paradox  

alla


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2008)

Abpropo Sinn, der Fr ed hat jetzt den Sinn des Leben erreicht


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2008)

@gürü: Na... natürlich war das nicht an dich gerichtet... Würde ich niemals zu jemanden sagen der an meiner Gabel schraubt...  War nadärlich an face-to-ground gerichtet....


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> meenschd du misch alda, selwa Uffbasse, sunschd hosch än Stecke in de Speische
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als dewedder...dem nico sei gawwel kannschd ruhig verpfusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> als dewedder...dem nico sei gawwel kannschd ruhig verpfusche



edith:  bisch mein held, gürü...die seite 42 hätt ich ja fast übersehen...


----------



## UHU69 (27. März 2008)

Gürü und Face - ihr seid Philosophen


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> als dewedder...dem nico sei gawwel kannschd ruhig verpfusche



habsch eh schun gemacht


----------



## mtb_nico (28. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> habsch eh schun gemacht



Waahhh!! Kein Wunder das ich noch nicht den Worldcupzirkus aufgemischt habe!


----------



## der-tick.de (28. März 2008)

Ich sach mal... Danke für den Fisch!


----------



## face-to-ground (28. März 2008)

müsste ich dann erwähnen, daß elvis noch lebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (28. März 2008)

korrekt, momentan lebd de elvis wohl in Saarbrooklyn unn fäährd mit "Nicolai Bass DH und DaBomb Sputnik" FR, DH, Dual.  

Der war doch mal als Sänger mit dene fettische schworze Hoor unnerwegs..


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2008)

Mänschtd den do


----------



## donnersberger (30. März 2008)

ajo,   hoffentlüch begechnet mer dem net uffm Singletrail...


----------



## alöx (30. März 2008)

Ist dann gut, ja?


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2008)

Isch bin nur 42 ahre alt, und habe hier rüchtüsch Spaß, so sollte Internet
sein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Quente (30. März 2008)

Schluß mit der Sauerei.


----------



## JeTho (30. März 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Schluß mit der Sauerei.



Darf sowas drin bleiben??  
Da fand ich den Elvis um einiges lustiger.


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2008)

hast du Spaß ?


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Darf sowas drin bleiben??
> Da fand ich den Elvis um einiges lustiger.



Klar


----------



## UHU69 (31. März 2008)

Für einen sauberen deutschen Geist - für die Zensur    für dicke Bommel auf der Mütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

43!?


----------



## Levty (31. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> 43!?


Jaja, jünger wirst du nicht...


----------



## der-tick.de (31. März 2008)

*42!*
bleibt aber die Antwort auf alle Fragen!


----------



## Zelle (31. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> *42!*
> bleibt aber die Antwort auf alle Fragen!


Wie viele Male hast Du diesen Monat schon ins Bett gemacht und Dich anschließend drin geaalt?


----------



## face-to-ground (31. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> *42!*
> bleibt aber die Antwort auf alle Fragen!



nicht ganz. wie allgemein bekannt ist, ist die frage noch nicht gefunden worden....


----------



## der-tick.de (31. März 2008)

The answer to live, the universe and everything = 42

Das die Mäuse dann weiter suchen... Egal!


----------



## der-tick.de (31. März 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wie viele Male hast Du diesen Monat schon ins Bett gemacht und Dich anschließend drin geaalt?



Manche stehen nun mal auf Natursekt!


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

So, da in den anderen Fr ed`s nur noch Schoiße geschrieben wird  

Ein kleines Spiel..........."Das Bilderrätzel"   

Wie heißt dieser Interpret mit Nachnamen  











kleiner Tipp man siehts auf beiden Foddos  

Viel Spaß beim raten  

Grüßchen, Gürü.


----------



## Zelle (31. März 2008)

Nachname: Weltraumschrott?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

@Zelle,
das ist fast richtig


----------



## one track mind (31. März 2008)

death from above?


----------



## Zelle (31. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Zelle,
> das ist fast richtig


Meistens liegt man in Deutschland mit Meier, Müller oder Weltraumschrott ja gold richtig. Gehts denn mehr in Richtung Weltraum oder Schrott?


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

Man sollte auch bedenken das das der erste Schrott ist der zuerst da landet


----------



## iTom (31. März 2008)

War das nicht mal ein berühmter Tennisspieler? Und ist das darunter nicht  seine 4-eckige Puderdose?


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

BB, als Tipp  

Wer könnte das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (31. März 2008)

Andy Borg heißt eigentlich Mork vom Ork und landet morgen als Weltraumschrott bei Gürü in der Werksatt - Gürü lötet dann aus dem Schrott ein lila SinglespeedDownhillFreerideFahrrad und verkauft es für 5000 Taler an Kelme, der es sofort von einem Profi-Fotografen ablichten und es dann beim nächsten Musikantenstadel (mit Andy Borg) zugunsten der Pfälzerwaldvereinaktion "Close the trails" versteigern lässt.
Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2008)

*hust*

Infos Episodenführer
 Vorschau
 Merkliste
 Sendetermine
 DVDs
 Kommentare

Mork, ein Bewohner des Planeten Ork, wird von seinem Vorgesetzten Orson auf die Erde geschickt. Dort soll er die primitiven Erdlinge studieren. Mork landet mit einem riesigen Ei mitten in Colorado. Kurz nach seiner Ankunft trifft er Mindy, die ihn mit zu sich nach Hause nimmt. (Textquelle: Premiere)



Mork vom Ork ist auf DVD erhältlich.



Deutsche Erstausstrahlung: 26.05.1979 ZDF 

(gesendet bei Kabelkanal, Kabel 1, ProSieben, Sat.1, ZDF, ORF1, TV Berlin, TV München, Premiere Comedy, Premiere Serie, Premiere Start)



Aus dem Fernsehlexikon:

 94 tlg. US Sitcom von Garry Marshall, Dale McRaven und Joe Glauberg ("Mork and Mindy"; 1978-1982).
Der Außerirdische Mork (Robin Williams) vom Planeten Ork ist auf die Erde strafversetzt worden und in seinem eiförmigen Raumschiff gelandet. Er soll die "primitive Erdenzivilisation" erkunden. Mork zieht bei der Journalistikstudentin Mindy McConnell (Pam Dawber) ein, die ihm allmählich das Erdenleben und menschliche Verhaltensweisen erklärt, damit er nicht als Außerirdischer auffällt. Das ist schwierig, denn Mork trinkt durch seinen Zeigefinger. Kindlich naiv nimmt er auf, was er mitbekommt, und erstattet seinem Vorgesetzten Orson (den man nur hört) Bericht. Dabei sprechen sie sich mit der orkanischen Begrüßungsfloskel "Na nu, na nu" an.
Mindys konservativer Vater Frederick (Conrad Janis) findet es skandalös, dass dieser verrückte fremde Mann mit seiner Tochter unter einem Dach wohnt. Er hat ein Musikgeschäft, in dem auch Mindy jobbt. Der junge Eugene (Jeffrey Jacquet) ist dort Stammkunde. Cora Hudson (Elizabeth Kerr) ist Mindys aufgedrehte Oma. Franklin Bickley (Tom Poston) ist Morks und Mindys Nachbar. Morks Freund Exidor (Robert Donner) ist ein Erdenmensch und fest von einer baldigen Invasion von der Venus überzeugt.
Außerdem wohnen in der Nachbarschaft die Geschwister Remo (Jay Thomas), ein Ladenbesitzer, und Jean DaVinci (Gina Hecht), eine Medizinstudentin, und Mindys politisch interessierter Cousin Nelson Flavor (Jim Staahl). Mindy bekommt eines Tages einen Job bei einem Fernsehsender, wo Mr. Sternhagen (Foster Brooks) ihr Chef ist. Mork und Mindy heiraten schließlich und bekommen Nachwuchs: Mork legt ein Ei, aus dem der erwachsene Mearth (Jonathan Winters) schlüpft. Er sieht sogar noch älter aus als seine Eltern, denn auf Ork entwickeln sich die Dinge rückwärts.
Der Komiker Robin Williams wurde mit dieser Serie zum Star. Im Original war auch Mindys Name im Serientitel enthalten, doch der deutsche Titel wurde dem Inhalt gerechter. Dies war die Mork-Show. Williams lebte sein ungeheures Improvisationstalent aus, machte ulkige Geräusche, redete ohne Unterlass und ließ jeden neben sich blass aussehen. Dies war im Drehbuch nicht so vorgesehen. Streng genommen war im Drehbuch an diesen Stellen gar nichts vorgesehen. Als die Autoren das Talent von Robin Williams erkannten, hörten sie auf, komplette Episoden auszuformulieren, und ließen Lücken, in denen Williams machen durfte, was er wollte. Pam Dawbers Aufgabe als Mindy war es, währenddessen den groben Handlungsfaden voranzutreiben. Am Ende mussten immer noch etliche Minuten herausgeschnitten werden, um die Episoden auf die Sendelänge von etwa 25 Minuten zu bringen. Oft war etwa ein Drittel dessen, was übrig blieb, improvisiert.
Die Figur des Mork war in zwei Folgen der Serie Happy Days bereits eingeführt worden, diese Serie lief in Deutschland jedoch erst viel später. Das ZDF zeigte bei uns 18 Folgen von Mork vom Ork am Samstagnachmittag, weitere Folgen liefen erst mehr als zehn Jahre später bei Pro Sieben und Kabel 1 in deutscher Erstausstrahlung. Die 1997 von Pro Sieben ausgestrahlten letzten neuen Folgen waren zuvor bereits im Pay-TV-Sender DF 1 gelaufen.





Serie in 94 Teilen



1. Das Ei aus dem Weltall

2. Unschuldig vor Gericht

3. Ein gelehriger Schüler

4. Ein feiner Hauswirt

5. Mindy entscheidet sich

6. Ein neuer Schwarm

7. Die Versuchung

8. Die Zeitungsente

9. Das Kind im Manne

10. Der Einfaltspinsel

11. Klein-Eugene gibt Lebenshilfe

12. Verteidigung auf orkanisch

13. Ein neuer Freund

14. Nachbarschaftshilfe

15. Versetzung auf einen anderen Stern

16. Die Hochzeit

17. Einkaufsrummel

18. Rettung in letzter Minute

19. Vaterfreuden

20. Gemischte Gefühle

21. Mork macht einen drauf

22. Sherlock Mork und die Zeitmaschine

23. Das komische Energie-Ei

24. Eine Welt ohne Mork

25. Morks bester Freund

26. Mork im Wunderland (1)

27. Mork im Wunderland (2)

28. Politischer Mork

29. Die Dame, die keine war

30. Morkensteins Monster

31. Morks ko(s)mischer Urlaub

32. Morks Mindytis

33. Der Morkyville-Horror

34. Die Albtraumklinik

35. Bei Anruf - Mork

36. Der Angriff der Nekrotonen (1)

37. Der Angriff der Nekrotonen (2)

38. Morks Leibesübungen

39. Die Exidor-Affäre

40. Die Invasion der Morkfresser

41. Exidors Hochzeit

42. Eine Mami für Mindy

43. Das Morksyndrom

44. Mork lernt sehen

45. Morks falsche Freunde

46. Jeannie liebt Mork

47. Frommer Irrtum

48. Mork, der arme Waisenknabe

49. Mork rastet aus

50. Erinnerungen an Mork

51. Besuch aus dem Weltall (1)

52. Besuch aus dem Weltall (2)

53. Mork trifft Peter Pan

54. Mork rollt ins Ziel

55. Mork, der Witzbold

56. Gib dem Affen Zucker

57. Mork jagt Billy the Kid

58. Operation Schönheit

59. Schluss mit diesem Mork

60. Mork und der Pennerblues

61. Schönes Wetter heute

62. Die zwölf elektrischen Geschworenen

63. Unter Brüdern

64. Mork trifft Robin Williams

65. Drei nette Mindys

66. Mork, dieser Wüstling

67. Mork Jagger und die Stupids

68. Der Anti-Mork

69. Tante Mork und die Handtaschenräuber

70. Mork in der Gerüchteküche

71. Mindy und Mork

72. Mindys geheimer Wunsch

73. Mork auf Freiersfüßen

74. Mork heiratet Mindy

75. Flitterwochen auf dem Ork

76. Mork legt ein Ei

77. Mama Mork, Papa Mindy

78. Supermork

79. Wer ist Wladimir Orkoff?

80. Exidors Exzentrik-Boutique

81. Mork und die Babas

82. Schule auf dem Ork

83. Blumen, Bienen usw.

84. Heiter bis wolkig

85. Ein Dachschaden

86. Mork in der Fahrschule

87. Morks Gedächtnisschwund

88. Der elektrische Diktator

89. Midas Mork

90. Mindy im Gefängnis

91. Auf der Flucht (1)

92. Auf der Flucht (2)

93. Auf der Flucht (3)

94. Mork macht weiter



Besetzung:

Robin Williams
 Mork 

Pam Dawber
 Mindy 

Conrad Janis
 Frederick McConnell 

Elizabeth Kerr
 Cora Hudson 



Regie:

Frank Buxton


Jeff Chambers


Bob Claver


Howard Storm


Joel Zwick




Drehbuch:

Bruce Johnson


Brian Levant


Dale McRaven


Tom Tenowich




Produktion:

Henderson


Paramount Pictures Corporation




Musik:

Perry Botkin jr.




*hust* ende.

Gruß Gürü


----------



## donnersberger (1. April 2008)

merci Gürü für die Liste, hab ich ja glatt eine Folge verpasst  

Das mit den Fingern ein Glas leer trinken hat bei mir bisher noch nie geklappt   vermutlich bin ich noch nicht assimiliert (das war aber wieder ne andere Serie .. um mal auf die Borgs zurückzukommen..)


----------



## Flugrost (1. April 2008)

Die letzten Paar meiner gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten, die ich versucht habe zu assimilieren, haben mir nicht gut getan...

...flugs bekam ich würfelbrüchigen Brechhusten...


----------



## Levty (1. April 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Das mit den Fingern ein Glas leer trinken hat bei mir bisher noch nie geklappt


Umgekehrt funktionierts dafür blendend. Geübte brauchen das Glas garnichtmal festhalten.


----------



## one track mind (1. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Umgekehrt funktionierts dafür blendend. Geübte brauchen das Glas garnichtmal festhalten.



was heisst umgekehrt? mit dem finger im hals das glas wieder voll machen oder was?


----------



## der-tick.de (1. April 2008)

Chuck Norris braucht nicht zu trinken, das Wasser springt freiwillig in seinen Mund!


----------



## face-to-ground (1. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Zelle,
> das ist fast richtig



is das der besitzer einer großen spedition, die so heißt, wie diese dinger, auf dem unteren bild, aber mit punkten drauf von I-VI?  

dann muß das der herr würfel sein


----------



## guru39 (1. April 2008)

falsch Face  

weida mache!


----------



## donnersberger (1. April 2008)

Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass der Sänger mit Nachnamen  Meyer  heißt und als er von einem Borg   assimiliert wurde, nannte er sich dann halt Borg, spielte dann Tennis und als Boris ihn abgezockt hatte baute er sich ein Borg-Raumschiff und verschwand erstmal völlig von der Bildfläche - machen ja die meisten Stars (außer Britney Spears), um dann irgendwann nochmal aufzutauchen und kurz aufzuglühen. 

Stümmtz??  

Was habe ich gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. April 2008)

Reschpeckt, rüschtüsch  

Was du g`wonne hosch..... eine Nacht mit Andy Borg, das ganze SM programm


----------



## el Zimbo (1. April 2008)

KRASS!!!
Andy Borg heißt eigentlich Adolf Meyer...
...warum müssen alle Adolfs immer versuchen, die Menschen zu verdummen?
Dabei war das doch eigentlich mal ein schöner Name


----------



## face-to-ground (1. April 2008)

hab mal von einem adolf meyer gehört, welcher mit einem würfel an sonntagen stark frequentierte wanderwege in rücklichtlosem tempo herabgefahren ist. ist das der selbe, zimbo?


----------



## el Zimbo (1. April 2008)

...garantiert!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. April 2008)

@ Zimbo: hast du eigentlich hiermit was zu tun?


----------



## el Zimbo (1. April 2008)

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Leute das schon gefragt haben...
Auf jeden Fall hat der Wursthersteller den gleichen Nachnamen wie meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Leute das schon gefragt haben...


Kanns mir vorstellen  Habe das die Tage auf ner Zwiebelmett-Packung entdeckt und musste doch etwas schmunzeln


----------



## Zelle (2. April 2008)

Schonmal vorab: Ich habe gerade Langeweile!

Mit dem Zimboschinken ist das ja so eine Sache. Als ich den sah konnte ich den einfach nicht kaufen. Für mich war nicht der Hersteller Zimbo, sondern der Inhalt. Zum einen möchte ich nicht das Zimbos artungerecht gehalten werden und außerdem ist die Vorstellung eine Scheibe von Zimbos Arsch auf meiner Piiza liegen zu haben nicht angenehm!  

Save the Zimbos!


----------



## Quente (2. April 2008)

Heinz Ehrhardt

Die Zelle​ 
Das Leben entspringt auf alle Fälle
aus einer Zelle.
Doch manchmal endets auch bei Strolchen
in einer solchen.​ 
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (2. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schonmal vorab: Ich habe gerade Langeweile!
> 
> Mit dem Zimboschinken ist das ja so eine Sache. Als ich den sah konnte ich den einfach nicht kaufen. Für mich war nicht der Hersteller Zimbo, sondern der Inhalt. Zum einen möchte ich nicht das Zimbos artungerecht gehalten werden und außerdem ist die Vorstellung eine Scheibe von Zimbos Arsch auf meiner Piiza liegen zu haben nicht angenehm!
> 
> Save the Zimbos!


Meint nicht Zimbo selbst öffters, das er es los werden möchte?


----------



## Zelle (2. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Heinz Ehrhardt
> 
> Die Zelle​
> Das Leben entspringt auf alle Fälle
> ...


Das hatten wir schon einmal auf Seite 34. Jedoch hat Guru es nicht ganz so schön vorgetragen wie Du! Glücklicherweise enden in mir nur selten Leben, das meiste was ich esse ist bereits tot.


----------



## el Zimbo (2. April 2008)

Also meinen Schinken will ich behalten - was ihr haben könnt ist all das schöne Bratfett  

Noch mehr vom Heinz:

"Frauen sind die Juwelen der Schöpfung.
Man muß sie mit Fassung tragen."

"Liebschaften sind wie Pilzgerichte,
ob sie ungefährlich waren, 
weiß man erst später."

"Wenn eine Frau die Wahl
zwischen Liebe und Geld hat,
entscheidet sie sich für beides."


----------



## Zelle (2. April 2008)

Thema Frauen ... sehr gut, liegt mir auch mehr als über Zimbos Schinken zu diskutieren!

Auch wenn man es sicherlich schon oft gesehen hat, das ultimative Frauenmotorrad fällt mir spontan zum Thema Frauen ein:


----------



## der-tick.de (2. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also meinen Schinken will ich behalten - was ihr haben könnt ist all das schöne Bratfett
> ...


Ich lade dich zum nächsten Grillfest ein!


----------



## Levty (2. April 2008)

Ich esse dann aber Fleisch, mir tun die Tofus so leid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (2. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich esse dann aber Fleisch, mir tun die Tofus so leid...



Fruchtfleisch


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Fruchtfleisch



Nein..... Gammelfleisch  






diesmal keine Maden


----------



## iTom (2. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein..... Gammelfleisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apropos Maden, zählt das Zeuch zu Fleisch oder ist das Tofu-Ersatz 

Der Eiweisgehalt muß doch ähnlich hoch sein


----------



## Quente (2. April 2008)

" Das Bilderrätsel 2".

Wass ischen dess  .


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. April 2008)

Sieht nach Mopped aus!?

So diese Schiene:






Der arme Kerl hätt mal lieber brav sein Tofu aufessen sollen!


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2008)

Da war mein Rätzel aber schwerer


----------



## Quente (2. April 2008)

Ätsch  isch bin awwer älder un hab remmediss un du ned.


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2008)

was isn "remmediss"   Bin Badensärrr, un dem Pälsich net so mäschtisch, is jo a ä fremdsproch eier Pälsich


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. April 2008)

Ich bin Pälzer un hab ach kän Plan, was der määnt...!


----------



## Quente (2. April 2008)

So hat hat meine Oma seelig ihr Rheuma  bezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> So hat hat meine Oma seelig ihr Rheuma  bezeichnet.



Arthrose hatte ich auch schon, aber seltsamerweise hab ich das jetzt nicht mehr, naja........ danke Alzheimer


----------



## iTom (2. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da war mein Rätzel aber schwerer



Das hier ist ein Rätzel:






Hast Du Dieses etwa auch  

Mein Beileid


----------



## Quente (2. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Arthrose hatte ich auch schon, aber seltsamerweise hab ich das jetzt nicht mehr, naja........ danke Alzheimer


 
Ich hatte mal eine Alzheimerin,
boa die war a nett schlecht.


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Rätzel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, aber ich hab´ne Therapie gegen Rheuma,.... imma schön logga bleiwe
un Tee Dringe  Spocht is a noch wischtisch


----------



## Quente (2. April 2008)

Ach ja Früher


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2008)

Hier ne Anti Rheuma Therapie  

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/15891/


----------



## Quente (3. April 2008)

Meine Therapeutin empfiehlt eher Fango.




























da hat sie auch Ihren Spass.


----------



## donnersberger (3. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier ne Anti Rheuma Therapie
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/15891/



Schäähh, gibtz dess aach uff Krongeschoi?


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Schäähh, gibtz dess aach uff Krongeschoi?



Nöööö, des is so ä Sekte Dingens, so mit all doim Geld uff moi Kondo un so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Arthrose hatte ich auch schon, aber seltsamerweise hab ich das jetzt nicht mehr, naja........ danke Alzheimer



Kann man schnöden Schnupfen auch vergessen?


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kann man schnöden Schnupfen auch vergessen?



Damit vergisst du alles, versprochen


----------



## UHU69 (4. April 2008)

Aus dem Reich des Überholens und Überholt-Werdens:

grundsätzlich überholen:






falls man hiervon überholt wird bzw. sich überholen lässt






dann  starke Leistung


----------



## donnersberger (4. April 2008)

falsche Fred aber trotzdem luschdigg, hier gerade Anti_Rheuma_Downhill...


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2008)

Bin neulich bei ner Abfahrt von sowas Überholt worden  






"sehr" starke Leistung


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> falsche Fred aber trotzdem luschdigg, hier gerade Anti_Rheuma_Downhill...



Hier is ma imma rüschtüsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (5. April 2008)

Isch trau misch jo gar net nimmie in de Pälzerwald.
Die Heckeschisser machen mobil.


----------



## kawilli (5. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Isch trau misch jo gar net nimmie in de Pälzerwald.
> Die Heckeschisser machen mobil.



Wow is das geil wer denkt sich denn so einen Bullshit aus da tret ich doch glatt dem PWV bei.  

Gruß Karsten


----------



## one track mind (7. April 2008)

hier mal wieder ganz grosses kino : 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/6304/


----------



## strandi (7. April 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> hier mal wieder ganz grosses kino :
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/6304/



sinnentleert ist noch milde ausgedrückt


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2008)

Das machen wir in HD mit den CClern genau........ "So"´


----------



## donnersberger (8. April 2008)

in einische Provinze des PWs gehts net so militant zu, do werre eefach die Wildschwoine losgeschickt  oink oink


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> oink oink


----------



## UHU69 (8. April 2008)

Mal was Sinnvolles ...


----------



## face-to-ground (8. April 2008)

endlich....is auch zeit geworden 

edith:

http://video.gmx.net/watch/3891482


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> endlich....is auch zeit geworden



für was? 
Isch finde übrigens das "Dieser" Fr ed der Sinnvollste im ganzen IBC
ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. April 2008)

Die ganze WELT solls wissen:
Da ich morgen meine letzte Klausur habe, und danach nicht in der Lage sein werde, etwas zu schreiben, was größtenteils auf einen schnell (wenn nicht sogar exponentiell) steigenden Alkoholspiegel zurückzuführen sein wird, werd' ichs schon mal jetzt los:
*ABIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!*
Yay.


----------



## Quente (8. April 2008)

Hallo großer Häuptling Taubenschrei.



Stimmt es wirklich dass man bei euch über dem Rhein die Räder den Berg hoch schiebt um schnell wieder herunter zufahren 


 
Und stimmt es weiter dass ihr euch dabei vom Weissen Mann am Stock überholen lasst


----------



## JeTho (8. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Die ganze WELT solls wissen:
> Da ich morgen meine letzte Klausur habe, und danach nicht in der Lage sein werde, etwas zu schreiben, was größtenteils auf einen schnell (wenn nicht sogar exponentiell) steigenden Alkoholspiegel zurückzuführen sein wird, werd' ichs schon mal jetzt los:
> *ABIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!*
> Yay.



Dann lass mal ordentlich krachen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Hallo großer Häuptling Taubenschrei.
> 
> 
> Stimmt es wirklich dass man bei euch über dem Rhein die Räder den Berg hoch schiebt um schnell wieder herunter zufahren
> ...



Nein, das stimmt so nicht weisser Mann, nur wenn es richtig steil wird
ist die Rothaut dazu gezwungen das Pferd den Berg hochzuschieben  

HUK...... Coburg, isch habe gesprochen  Werbung muss sein  

@Levty,
schön dich hier die nächste Zeit nicht mehr zu sehn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alla donn.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. April 2008)

@ Lev: du Glücklicher! Ich häng grad mitten im präabituriellen Monsterstress. Hau rein!! Und viel Spaß beim Mega


----------



## Quente (8. April 2008)

Stumpfsinn, Stumpfsinn, Du mein Vergnügen, Stumpfsinn, Stumpfsinn, Du meine Lust. Gäbs keinen Stumpfsinn, gäbs kein Vergnügen, gäbs kein Vergnügen, gäbs keine Lust.


----------



## UHU69 (9. April 2008)

Warnung an das ganze junge Gemüse, das gerade Abitur macht ... in diesem Fred herrscht der absolute ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> das ganze junge Gemüse


Schön wärs


----------



## der-tick.de (9. April 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schön wärs


Im Vergleich zum Fast-Rentner Uhu, sind wir junges Gemüse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (9. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Fast-Rentner Uhu ...



Klappe halten und für meine Rente arbeiten - Gott sei Dank gibt es dich!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Fast-Rentner Uhu, sind wir junges Gemüse!


Bobbo legge, ich BIN schon Rentner!  Seit mittlerweile fast 9 Jahren


----------



## Quente (9. April 2008)

Dann leitet sich Abiturient also von
Abi, Tour und Rente ab.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2008)

Also wäre ich, wenn ich keine Touren sondern z. B. Street fahren würde ein Abistrient


----------



## guru39 (9. April 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ... in diesem Fred herrscht der absolute ...



Eher Haarausfall...... bei dem Anteil der alten Säcke hier


----------



## UHU69 (9. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Eher Haarausfall...... alte Säcke hier



Wo???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. April 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Wo???



am Sack


----------



## Fire112 (9. April 2008)

Uff`m Kopp


----------



## UHU69 (10. April 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt hier einen haarlosen Sack posten - da dies aber wieder der Zensur zum Opfer fällt, nehme ich einen Kopf:


----------



## guru39 (10. April 2008)

Nicht nur Männer sind betroffen


----------



## Quente (10. April 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt hier einen haarlosen Sack posten - da dies aber wieder der Zensur zum Opfer fällt, nehme ich einen Kopf:
> 
> quote]
> Dann halt eine Nacktschnecke.


----------



## guru39 (12. April 2008)

Mein Haarschampuu riecht nach Katzenpisse


----------



## UHU69 (13. April 2008)

Besser als kritische Massen mit dem MTB


----------



## Quente (14. April 2008)

Idiotenlied


----------



## Zelle (15. April 2008)




----------



## face-to-ground (15. April 2008)

@ zelle: mir aber was erzählen, daß die maden oder die blumenwiese eklig waren..
kann mir bitte jemand bescheid geben, wenn die seite vorbei ist? und schunkeln wird überbewertet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (15. April 2008)

Mittlerweile bin ich länger in der Pfalz. Bald kann mich nichts mehr schocken


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2008)




----------



## easymtbiker (15. April 2008)




----------



## face-to-ground (15. April 2008)




----------



## guru39 (15. April 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @ zelle: mir aber was erzählen, daß die maden oder die blumenwiese eklig waren..
> kann mir bitte jemand bescheid geben, wenn die seite vorbei ist? und schunkeln wird überbewertet...






face-to-ground schrieb:


>



   

ich dachte du bist raus


----------



## face-to-ground (16. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich dachte du bist raus



wirst du etwa für´s denken bezahlt?


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wirst du etwa für´s denken bezahlt?



Nö, das macht das Pferd, das hat nen größeren Kopp


----------



## Quente (17. April 2008)




----------



## UHU69 (17. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (17. April 2008)

Prost


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## der-tick.de (18. April 2008)

****en saufen randalieren, 
Weibern an die Titten fassen, 
Nutten prellen, 
Geld verprassen, 
das sei unser letzter Trost, 
prost!


----------



## UHU69 (18. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ****en saufen randalieren,
> Weibern an die Titten fassen,
> Nutten prellen,
> Geld verprassen,
> ...



   

(Edith fragt: was ist ****en Heißt das etwa ****en oder gar etwa ****en oder noch schlimmer ****en oder nur ****en    )


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2008)

Ein Werbeslogan, aus den 70ger  

Teures Geld ..bezahlt für Fi**... ..Vo**e  fast im Schlamm erstickt....
Schwa** verbrannt.... die Nutte kichert, hoffentlich Allianz Versichert


----------



## UHU69 (22. April 2008)

Da dieser Fred fast vollkommen, weil frauenfrei ist, eine kleine frauenfeindliche Reminiszenz zum Thema "Frauen und Technik":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. April 2008)

Hohlkörperfettwaage?


----------



## Zelle (22. April 2008)

"Frauen und Technik" kann man abkürzen: *Frauen!*

Oder weiß irgendwer hier auch nur eine Sache, die Frauen besser können als Männer. Damit meine ich nicht ungewolltes dummes Zeug erzählen und solche Dinge!


----------



## Quente (22. April 2008)

Zu dem Thema Frauen sag ich nichts. 

Sag mir wo die Mädchen sind
Wo sind sie geblieben
Sag mir wo die Mädchen sind
Was ist gescheh'n
Sag mir wo die Mädchen sind
Männer nahmen sie geschwind
Mann wird sie nie verstehn
Mann wird sie nie verstehn

Aber sie können besser ausparken.  






und sie sind    

wenn.......


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> und sie sind
> 
> wenn.......



Sag isch a


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2008)




----------



## strandi (25. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2008)

.


----------



## Quente (26. April 2008)

Guuuten Mooooorgen


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2008)

push


----------



## one track mind (28. April 2008)

goiles video eigentlich awwer die mucke is unnerschde schublade . ich muss do a mol widder hin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. April 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> ....... awwer die mucke is unnerschde schublade .



Ja, isch wees..... die isss totale Schoiße un isch hab escht kotze müsse boim Schneide :kotz:


----------



## face-to-ground (28. April 2008)

naja-bißchen eintönig, die mucke..aber immerhin besser als des übliche möchtegern-deschnoooo-allerlei


----------



## pfalz (28. April 2008)




----------



## one track mind (28. April 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> naja-bißchen eintönig, die mucke..aber immerhin besser als des übliche möchtegern-deschnoooo-allerlei



wo gibts denn techno auf nem bikevideo ?


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> wo gibts denn techno auf nem bikevideo ?



der määähnt doch!




face-to-ground schrieb:


> deschnoooo



un net



one track mind schrieb:


> techno



Du hast auch keine Ahnung von lala  

alla.


----------



## face-to-ground (28. April 2008)

g´scheite lala 






hmm..scheint net gescheit zu gehe..also:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUqyfXguY90


----------



## Zelle (29. April 2008)

... oder ...


----------



## face-to-ground (29. April 2008)

naja..das mit dem 'gesang' muß der frontmann aber noch üben 
aber ich könnt ja mal meine art vorführen 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fM3VUtuTQI


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... oder ...




     

Harmonie pur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (29. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Harmonie pur



Zum Kuscheln mit der Freundin oder zum Einschlafen super. Aber zum Verprügeln der Freundin und zum Aufwachen passen solche Balladen irgendwie nicht so, da müssen härtere Klänge her.


----------



## el Zimbo (29. April 2008)

Na denn:

Attack Of The Mad Axemen

...einer der Jungs hat mal mit mir zusammen Musik geprügelt 

Und das direkte Einbetten von Youtube hat schon wieder nicht geklappt!  
Muss man dazu bei Youtube angemeldet sein?


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Aber zum Verprügeln der Freundin.......


----------



## Zelle (29. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na denn:
> 
> Attack Of The Mad Axemen
> 
> ...


Was Du in Deiner Jugend wohl getrieben haben musst ... 

"Request Blocked by Real-Time Classifier

Your request to URL "http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0Dw48-Fvhv0" has been blocked by the Webwasher Real-Time Classifier. The page was classified as sexual, erotic or adult content (68% probability in meta information) which is not allowed by your administrator at this time."

... da guck ich nachher doch glatt nochmal zuhause. Ich hoffe nur sehr das es nicht mit "sexual, erotic" zu tun hat ... das will ich dann nicht sehen!  



guru39 schrieb:


>


Clockwork Orange 

PS: Man muss nicht bei Youtube angemeldet sein, einfach den Rest hinter dem "=" kopieren und dann über das Youtube-Symbol das Video einfügen. Klappt oft!


----------



## el Zimbo (29. April 2008)

...also den Code, bei dem "Einbetten" steht hab ich vorhin probiert,
die Endung der URL gerade eben (vor Edith) - beides funtz näch!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (29. April 2008)

[YT="YqNzNpopQ9k"][/YT]
test...


...fehlgeschlagen!
     :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (29. April 2008)

Spamfred als Testcenter missbraucht  

[YT="From Ashes Rise"]YqNzNpopQ9k&feature=related[/YT]
...die Jungs rocken richtig, mit denen waren wir mal auf Tour;
leider haben sie sich bereits aufgelöst.

Das mit den YT-Videos ist aber auch doof...
"Parameter" eingeben heißt eigentlich ÜBERSCHRIFT,
dann kommt erst der Code - wieso hat mir das noch niemand gesagt?


----------



## el Zimbo (29. April 2008)

Na dann...


----------



## Zelle (29. April 2008)

Nicht schlecht  

Hattest Du denn auch mal _(lange)_ Haare... auf dem Kopf?


----------



## el Zimbo (29. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hattest Du denn auch mal _(lange)_ Haare... auf dem Kopf?



Ei sischer - das war allerdings noch vor meiner "Karriere" als HC-Gitarrist.
Aber als Schreihals in der anderen Band hatte ich anfangs noch Haare bis zu den Nippeln  
Mit 18 hab ich dann aber eingesehen, dass ein schönes Gesicht nicht lange genug sein kann...


----------



## iTom (29. April 2008)

Wie machst Du das nur Guru


----------



## face-to-ground (29. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Zum Kuscheln mit der Freundin oder zum Einschlafen super. Aber zum Verprügeln der Freundin und zum Aufwachen passen solche Balladen irgendwie nicht so, da müssen härtere Klänge her.



letztens hast du noch bei mir angerufen und mich gefragt, was du tun kannst, wenn du wieder die fänge von deiner freundin bekommst - hoffentlich liest sie das nicht!  

@ zimbo: "Parameter" eingeben heißt eigentlich ÜBERSCHRIFT,
dann kommt erst der Code


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das nur Guru



is en Groupie  



> Groupies sind kleine, meist mit übermäßigen Komplexen (zum Teil wegen ihres Body Mass Index'es uvm.) ausgestattetete, zwischen 4-45 jährige Mädchen, die zum großen Teil noch nie mit dem anderen Geschlecht in Verbindung getreten sind.
> 
> Ihre Lebensaufgabe besteht darin, normalen Menschen durch ihre schrillen und gehörschädigenden Schreie, sowie durch ihre Plakate mit Aufschriften wie "Ich will ein Kind von dir!", "Liebe mich!", "Liebe mich oder ich zünde dein Haustier an!" zu Tode zu nerven.
> 
> ...



alla


----------



## UHU69 (29. April 2008)

Mein Groupie ...


----------



## iTom (30. April 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Mein Groupie ...



Im Winter gibt sie warm, im Sommer spendet sie Schatten 

Wenn das Ventil am hinteren Reifen nicht wäre, könnte man meinen, dass das ein Vollgummireifen ist ...vielleicht ists auch ne Attrappe...


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2008)

Al Bundy schrieb:


> Eine fette Frau kam heute in den Schuhladen. Sie war so fett, dass 3 kleinere Frauen in einer Umlaufbahn um sie kreisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2008)

ihr seid doch eh alle schwu l


----------



## UHU69 (7. Mai 2008)




----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2008)

Macht was euch Spaß macht, verschenkt  Blumen


----------



## Speedbullit (17. Mai 2008)

ohne worte

http://www.freecaster.com/live/1000006_1004528


http://www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/dirt-team/bryceland-crash-update/sp_1231445.html


----------



## strandi (17. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ohne worte
> 
> http://www.freecaster.com/live/1000006_1004528
> 
> ...



der crash is echt heftig...au au au  
aber der typ auf dem ersten vid lässt´s ja ganz gut krachen


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2008)

http://www.freecaster.com/live/1000006_1004528 

des geht boi ma net, schade.


----------



## Speedbullit (18. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> der crash is echt heftig...au au au
> aber der typ auf dem ersten vid lässt´s ja ganz gut krachen




der typ auf dem ersten vid ist mr hill himself


----------



## strandi (18. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> der typ auf dem ersten vid ist mr hill himself



wer auch immer das sein mag   
bin doch jetzt rennradschwuchtel


----------



## Speedbullit (18. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> wer auch immer das sein mag
> bin doch jetzt rennradschwuchtel



du erschütterst mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (18. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> wer auch immer das sein mag
> bin doch jetzt rennradschwuchtel


Besser als ne Fußballschwuchtel


----------



## UHU69 (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,
viel Spaß
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OeZIY0kN4oY&NR=1


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Mai 2008)

frau zähnbauer ist morgen früh bei bigfm beim morgenhans


----------



## guru39 (20. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> frau zähnbauer ist morgen früh bei bigfm beim morgenhans



Bigfm ist scheinbar ein Kultursender


----------



## UHU69 (20. Mai 2008)

... und Frau Zehnbauer wohnt in einem "Apartement"


----------



## guru39 (20. Mai 2008)

Ich dachte inna Villa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Auf





Zelle schrieb:


> die





Zelle schrieb:


> nächsten





Zelle schrieb:


> 50





Zelle schrieb:


> !





Zelle schrieb:


>



Meine Tour hat sich grad um ne halbe Stunde nach hinten verschoben,
mir ist jetzt also *auch* kurz langweilig   

Zensur?


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

Habe ich fr ed kaputt gemacht? 


Keine Zensur ... durch meine Schnellspämmer-Enträge habe ich das Universum aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht. fr ed ist nun wieder 49!

Sicher dass Deine Tour heute ist, und nicht erst in einer Woche?


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Habe ich fr ed kaputt gemacht?



egal, feiern wir halt zweimal Fr ed`s 50sten


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Sicher dass Deine Tour heute ist, und nicht erst in einer Woche?


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

Das erinnert mich stark an meine gestrigen Heimweg von der Arbeit. Es war warm und ich stand vor so einer blöden Füßgänger- / Fahrradfahrerampel. Ungeduldig wie ich war drückte ich und drückte und drückte ... irgendwie ging dann aber gar nichts mehr. Beim Querverkehr blieb die Ampel grün und vor den anderen Ampeln staute sich der Verkehr. Bin dann irgendwann gefahren, weiß aber nicht was da noch passiert ist. Ist aber ja auch egal, weil nun ist ja wieder eine Woche früher und das ist alles nicht passiert


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2008)




----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

Ach kack ... da habe ich ja was angerichtet. Wie war das noch, er kam da nur raus indem er einen Tag zu allen Menschen nett war? Denn versuche ich es erst gar nicht und nehme es jetzt hin, dass ich fr eds 50. nie erleben werden


----------



## UHU69 (11. Juni 2008)




----------



## UHU69 (11. Juni 2008)

Na also, geht doch!!!


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch fr ed Aber morgen ist es ja sowieso wieder weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (11. Juni 2008)

hallo Fr ed, von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstach


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

Also ...


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

dann


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

noch


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

einmal:


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

*Auf*


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

*die*


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

*nächsten*


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

*50*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

*!*


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)




----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2008)

Für dich mein lieber Fr ed  zum B-day, ä Firewerk 


































































alla


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

Von mir auch!


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2008)

Der Fr ed findet dat bestimmt gut, Zelle


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

*fr ed ist mein Freund!*  
mein einziger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2008)

Jemand sollte eine Rede halten


----------



## donnersberger (11. Juni 2008)

hab' jetzt aber lange genug auf die Rede gewartet, also Leute, ich erhebe dann mal "mein Glas" und stoße mit Euch an ... auf die nächsten fuffzisch!


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hab' jetzt aber lange genug auf die Rede gewartet, also Leute, ich erhebe dann mal "mein Glas" und stoße mit Euch an ... auf die nächsten fuffzisch!


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mal Kinder haben sollte, möchte ich sie genau so ernähren


----------



## Quente (12. Juni 2008)

Musst aber aufpassen, vom Bier bekommen Kinder Schlitzaugen.






Möglicherweise liegt dass aber an der Sorte.


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

Ich denke das liegt an der Sorte. Vor allem wenn man immer aus so ner 5 Liter Dose trinkt, bekommt man eher runde Augen. Genau wie man eckige Augen kriegt, wenn man immer in die Glotze guckt ...


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich denke das liegt an der Sorte. Vor allem wenn man immer aus so ner 5 Liter Dose trinkt, bekommt man eher runde Augen. Genau wie man eckige Augen kriegt, wenn man immer in die Glotze guckt ...



dann bin ich mal gespannt, wenn ich dich am Sonntach sehe, ob deine
Augen wie ein Computermonitor aussehen


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

Ne, groß, rund, weich und mit Nippeln!


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2008)

geil


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

Ist aber saudumm wenn es kalt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ist aber saudumm wenn es kalt ist!


Dann kriegst du Stielaugen!


----------



## donnersberger (12. Juni 2008)

das wird lustig, dann probieren wir die 4 Jahreszellen aus:
also wir brauchen einen Kühlschrank und einen Föhn. Zuerst wird der Zelle nach dem Sprung eine Nasszelle dann im Kühlschrank eine Kaltzelle und mit einem Heizlüfter zuerst eine Warmzelle und dann mit der Zeit eine Heißzelle.


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

So lange ihr nicht meine Augen befummelt oder dran saugt!


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> So lange ihr nicht meine Augen befummelt oder dran saugt!


Wenn du ne Warmzelle bist, dann befummeln wir höchsten was weiter unten...


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Warmzelle bist, dann befummeln wir höchsten was weiter unten...



Bei Dir mit Deinem Trinkflaschenhalter wundert mich ja nichts. Aber "*wir*" ... ? Wer will mich hier denn noch befummeln?


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Bei Dir mit Deinem Trinkflaschenhalter wundert mich ja nichts. Aber "*wir*" ... ? Wer will mich hier denn noch befummeln?


ALLE und NIEMAND.... Je nachdem was du für ne Zelle gerade bist...


----------



## Zelle (18. Juni 2008)




----------



## donnersberger (18. Juni 2008)

iss das nicht g39 oder einer seiner Kumpels?? Muss aber 'ne heftige Party gewesen sein...


----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> iss das nicht g39 oder einer seiner Kumpels?? Muss aber 'ne heftige Party gewesen sein...




Ja, war echt heftig die Party noch unseren Antiriverjumpgedöhns.....
.....hab imma noch gans Blutunterlaufene Augen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (20. Juni 2008)

echt?


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> echt?




ne jetzat bin isch krank


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2008)

mal schaun ob`s funzt 


> bla bla....


----------



## Zelle (23. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> mal schaun ob`s funzt



Klappt!


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Juni 2008)

Demletzt bei mir in der Bude: http://www.goodwood.co.uk/(X(1)S(to...pkin_Video.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2008)

Die spinnen die Briten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juni 2008)

Ja, der Dougie - so alt und er kann's immer noch...
Leider wird MotoTrial immer seltener im TV gezeigt, so wie auch die DH-World Cups 

...früher war alles besser!


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...früher war alles besser!


Das stimmt allerdings... 

Frage mich immer wer sich diese Pokertuniere auf DSF und Eurosport reinzieht. Langweiliger gehts ja echt nimmer...


----------



## Speedbullit (23. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> so wie auch die DH-World Cups
> 
> ...früher war alles besser!



dafür gibt es jetzt ja freecaster.com


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juni 2008)

Ja, auch wenn ich's dann erst am Montag sehen kann und ohne Ton...
Es ist immer noch schneller als es bei Eurosport war und vor allem weiß man, wann es kommt.
(Nämlich nach dem Mausklick)


----------



## Zelle (24. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hey Zelle, wir sind doch die Freunde des Klimawandels (bald e.V.)!
> Wer will denn schon, dass es kühler wird und mehr regnet?
> 
> 
> *...und jetzt ausgespämmt in diesem Fr ED!!!*



dann geht es hier eben weiter ... 

Recht hast Du! Wenn erstmal die Bananen und das Bier in den Bäumen des Pfälzerwaldes wächst  ABER der Guru wollte ja Punke haben, die die Masse überzeugen. Die meisten sind ja irgendwie gegen den Klimawandel ... typisch deutsch eben, immer erstmal dagegen


----------



## Zelle (26. Juni 2008)




----------



## Fire112 (30. Juni 2008)

Sach ma, was ist mit der IG Spam los???? Hier ist ja nix mehr los


----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2008)

Ich als Vorstandvorsitzender habe um Zurückhaltung gebeten.


----------



## Quente (1. Juli 2008)

Ich konnte mich nicht mehr zurückhalten.


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich als Vorstandvorsitzender habe um Zurückhaltung gebeten.



@ selbsternannter Vorstandsdöner, behalte mal das im Auge... bei Rahmenärger sind sie sehr kulant und bei Verkauf der Parts hast Du einiges an Kasse wieder drin - wenns höher als 1400 geht, würds mich wundern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, edle Teile, danke. Aber bis die Auktion zuende ist, bin ich längst drüben. Und wenn ich wieder da bin, kann ich mir alle Zeit der Welt mit der Rahmensuche lassen...


----------



## donnersberger (1. Juli 2008)




----------



## donnersberger (1. Juli 2008)

??


----------



## donnersberger (1. Juli 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


>



war nur die falsche Seite im Thread...


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)




----------



## donnersberger (1. Juli 2008)

achso... dann iss ja guud


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

?


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

echt?


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

§


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (1. Juli 2008)

falls jetzt grad jemand einen Backslash braucht, hier iss einer: \


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

hab selbern einen /


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

ne, der hat nur blöd geguckt!


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

?!


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

Habe auch meine Slash-Taste gefunden:







Zum Thema zurück: Weiß ich auch nicht genau, war ja auch noch dunkel


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Zum Thema zurück: Weiß ich auch nicht genau, war ja auch noch dunkel



 endlich! Mir ging das neulich ähnlich, nur bei mir regnete es
und es war kühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

War das zufällig am 30.02.2008? Da habe ich ausversehen die Kühlschranktür nicht zugemacht und die kalte Luft könnte auch dafür gesorgt haben das es regnete. In dem Fall entschuldige ich micht natürlich.

Heute Morgen ist mir auch auch wieder was passiert. Das ist vor meinem Fahrrad eine Katze gelandet, dann bin ich ihr leider über ihren blauen Rüssel gefahren, daraufhin kam Milch aus Ihrem Euter und sie hat gebellt!


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> War das zufällig am 30.02.2008? Da habe ich ausversehen die Kühlschranktür nicht zugemacht und die kalte Luft könnte auch dafür gesorgt haben das es regnete. In dem Fall entschuldige ich micht natürlich.!



Ok, das dachte ich mir das du das warst, ich nehme deine Entschuldigung
an 





Zelle schrieb:


> Heute Morgen ist mir auch auch wieder was passiert. Das ist vor meinem Fahrrad eine Katze gelandet, dann bin ich ihr leider über ihren blauen Rüssel gefahren, daraufhin kam Milch aus Ihrem Euter und sie hat gebellt!



Das glaube ich nicht! Katzen können nicht bellen, sie sind stumm wie Frauen


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

hmmm ... ist immer schwierig Dich zu verstehen mit Deinem Slang. Was bedeutet bei euch denn "bellen" ... sowas wie nachdenken oder so? "Stumm" konnte ich mir herleiten, muss zu Norddeutsch "dumm" sein.


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juli 2008)

???


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

geht`s da gut Zimbo?


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

... ne bestimmt nicht, der muss heute arbeiten


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

zelle schrieb:


> Bauzeichner
> 
> :d





zelle schrieb:


> Arbeiten :d


,


zelle schrieb:


> echt?


.


donnersberger schrieb:


>



.


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

wenn ich es zusammenfüge bekomme ich ",.." *GENIAL GURU!*


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> wenn ich es zusammenfüge bekomme ich ",.." *GENIAL GURU!*




Du verstehst mich halt nicht


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

wir müssen an unserem Verständigungsproblem arbeiten.

Ich vesuchs mal: Du Zelle, ich Guru.

vielleicht klappt es ja


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)




----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> wir müssen an unserem Verständigungsproblem arbeiten.
> 
> Ich vesuchs mal: Du Zelle, ich Guru.
> 
> vielleicht klappt es ja



Nö, ich nicht Zelle.


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)




----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2008)




----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)




----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>








__nur so


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Juli 2008)

tztztz..ohne flex geht eine kommunikation mit zelle nur eingeschränkt. is eigentlich so einfach wie bei den schlümpfen.

hey zelle, flext du am wochenende die flex wieder?


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> __nur so



leise stimmen sagen mir, daß da was net stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hey zelle, flext du am wochenende die flex wieder?


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:

ät Fluggedöhns,
 mach ma das Bildche widda wech bei mir sieht man da nur wiederliches zeich.


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2008)

schon bassiert - das sah vorher anders aus ...


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

@face: klar, volle kanne flex! 

@:


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hey zelle, flext du am wochenende die flex wieder?



Ok, das pro isch mol aus!

Moin Moin Zelle,
verflext du misch jetzt, oder verflext du misch nichflex.
Flext du eigendflex imma so flex oder flext das nur an mirflex.

bin geflext.

Flex Gürü.


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> isch mol aus!













guru39 schrieb:


>











guru39 schrieb:


> verflext du misch jetzt, oder verflext du misch nichflex.
> Flext du eigendflex imma so flex oder flext das nur an mirflex.
> 
> bin geflext.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2008)

Wollt ihr euch nicht mal ordentlich durchflexen?


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

üsch flex es auf 

@Gedöhns,
wir könnten dich mal durchflexen


----------



## iTom (1. Juli 2008)

Seit dem Neckarjump wohl das Ufer gewechselt?


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

Scheint so ... schlimm hier!


----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Scheint so ... schlimm hier!



Du verstehst es ja doch  Hach.....jetzt is mir warm


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)




----------



## guru39 (1. Juli 2008)

Dann halt nicht, ich geh jetzt noch ein bisschen hüpfen


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

Schönes Bild. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie man dabei schon mit dem Kinn auf den Lenker schlagen könnte und seine Zunge einsammeln müsste ... so ein Bild wäre doch mal was!


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juli 2008)

Oh geil! Lauter naggische Chicks.


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

Jo  ... das die Brüste hängen so blöd zur Seite


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

Du Türke?


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

nix verstehen


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du Türke!


!


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

Aus Tür Kai?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

OK, es wird wieder Zeit für ein Bilderrätzel


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

Alles zusammen .... hmmm ... Vielleicht "Kartoffelauflauf"


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

fast!

Ok, das war wohl zu schwer, noch 1


----------



## katermurr (2. Juli 2008)

GenItalien! ERSTER
und Türkeiurlaub.. obwohl eher TürGaylordUrlaub


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

you have 100 points


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (2. Juli 2008)

ich versteh das 'dreiviertelfünf' net ganz...


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

Geh ma 'n Kaffee trinken, vielleicht klappt's dann wieder mit dem Uhrlesen...


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Juli 2008)

sauerei - die uhr lebt ja!!


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

...jetzt hab ich's auch gemerkt - die geht sogar richtig!


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...jetzt hab ich's auch gemerkt - die geht sogar richtig!



Ihr seid ja voll die Blitzmerker


----------



## iTom (2. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja voll die Blitzmerker


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja voll die Blitzmerkel



Setzen 6


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja voll die Blitzmerker





guru39 schrieb:


> Setzen 6



Nun fängt der Guru ja auch schon an mit Selbstgespämme


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Das habe ich auch gerade gedacht ... echt schlimm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Kann man nix machen!


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Da hast Du Recht!


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

So lange er seinen Spaß hat, finde ich das aber auch nicht schlimm. Er kann ja nichts dafür!


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Da hast Du auch wieder Recht!


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Ich wünsche Dir und den Anderen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Das wünsche ich Dir und den Mitlesern, -schreibern und -spämmern auch!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Könnt ihr diese Diskussion nicht wo anders weiter führen?


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>




Nein, dieser Fr ed macht Sinn


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich könnte er auch *Sinnfred* heißen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte er auch *Sinnfred* heißen!




Ich hatte grade Stuhl


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch. Wie jeden Morgen ein verdauter Clown?


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

was ein gespämme


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

Wo das denn?


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

Hier?



guru39 schrieb:


> Nein, dieser Fr ed macht Sinn





Zelle schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gerade gedacht ... echt schlimm!





Zelle schrieb:


> Schon wieder Selbstgespämme?





Zelle schrieb:


> Nun fängt der Guru ja auch *schon *an mit Selbstgespämme







Zelle schrieb:


> Kann man nix machen!







Zelle schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht!






Zelle schrieb:


> *So lange er seinen Spaß hat, finde ich das aber auch nicht schlimm. Er kann ja nichts dafür!*







Zelle schrieb:


> Da hast Du auch wieder Recht!







Zelle schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir und den Anderen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2008)

Bax schrieb:


> Hey hey hey! Vorsicht!
> 
> Das gilt wohl eher nur für bestimmte Musikrichtungen, also bitte keine Generalisierungen. Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, alle MTBler würden mit dem Lift den Berg hoch fahren.



Früher, als ich noch Musiker war, sagten wir immer; Wie heißen die Typen die mit Musikern rumhängen........ Bassisten


----------



## donnersberger (6. Juli 2008)




----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

In mir reift der Gedanke, mal mit meinem Stingray gediegen Amok zu laufen ...


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

StinkeGay ... wer ist denn damit gemeint? Ach, ich glaube ich weiß schon nach der Tour am Samstag 

Zum Thema Bassisten kann ich nichts beitragen, aber Rassisten tragen manchmal lustige Zipfelmützen, obwohl die gar nicht so lustig sind:


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> In mir reift der Gedanke, mal mit meinem Stingray gediegen Amok zu laufen ...









Mach halt


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> In mir reift der Gedanke, mal mit meinem Stingray gediegen Amok zu laufen ...


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Schickes Auto - 4 oder 5 Saiter?


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schickes Auto - 4 oder 5 Saiter?



hmm...das war doppelt - nee sogar dreifach, eine anspielung: das auto=sting ray, der name der tv-serie=stingray, typ mit knarre schießt um sich=amok laufen


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

2 Türer ... 3 Türer ... Märtyrer


----------



## donnersberger (6. Juli 2008)

ach, dachte der gelbe Bagger  (links außen)  wär eine Stingray, kenn' mich mit Baustellenfahrzeugen net so aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm...das war doppelt - nee sogar dreifach, eine anspielung: das auto=sting ray, der name der tv-serie=stingray, typ mit knarre schießt um sich=amok laufen





Zelle schrieb:


> 2 Türer ... 3 Türer ... Märtyrer



Ihr erklärt so viel - seid ihr Döner Jehovas?


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Du stellst so viele Fragen, bist Du ein Depp?


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Du stellst so viele Fragen, bist Du ein Depp?



Weißt Du doch - ach ja, ich vergaß ...


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Mehrtürer



http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/artikel/924/184348/


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

> er rechne nun damit, dass er "eine Menge Geld" zahlen müsse


Spendenkonto? ... ich bin dabei, auch gerne für die nächsten Hitlerköpfe die rollen!


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

*Moin!*

Ich glaube heute habe ich mal nicht so viel zu tun, da muss ich diesen Fred auf wieder "bedienen"


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Moin!*
> 
> Ich glaube heute habe ich mal nicht so viel zu tun, da muss ich diesen Fred auf wieder "bedienen"



bist du eigentlich zivi momentan?


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Nein, Spämmer!


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nein, Spämmer!



und nebenberuflich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Keine Zeit für andere Dinge, ist ja nicht das einzige Forum das ich besuche


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Hast du dir so deinen Arbeitsplatz eingerichtet?
(extra für's Spämmen natürlich)


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2008)

also mein wohnzimmer sieht so aus


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Etwas moderner. Ich habe mir einen USB 2.0 Anschluss in den Kopf einpflanzen lassen. Mein Gedankenmüll wird so sofort in die Foren übertragen


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2008)

Na wenn das so ist,* Schnauze Zelle*


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Ich sag ja nix ... ich denke nur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ich denke nur!



bisch krank


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juli 2008)

*grrr* ich hätt jetzt echt gern lust, pullis zu stricken. wenn man unter pullis meinen pc meint und mit stricken zusammentreten


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

Ich mach mit ... wo steht der PC?


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich mach mit ... wo steht der PC?



frankenthal - bei mir dehääm


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

Alles klar, ich bringe noch ein paar Leute mit!


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juli 2008)

uff..ich hoffe deine kumpels vertragen sich mit meinen freunden mit den grünen autos:


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

Sie werden feierlich mit Mollis und faulem Obst und Gemüse begrüßt werden  ... ohne Gegner gäbe es ja kein Spiel!


----------



## iTom (10. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Sie werden feierlich mit Mollis und faulem Obst und Gemüse begrüßt werden  ... ohne Gegner gäbe es ja kein Spiel!



Ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit mit molligen Frauen zu werfen 

Benzin zu verwenden, ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr gerade billig, bei den Ölpreisen...


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

Wer Mollis baut und wirft, der bezahlt das Benzin ja auch nicht  ... aber mit den Frauen ist es auch ne gute Idee


----------



## Zelle (14. Juli 2008)

... zündet man die vorher eigentlich auch an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (14. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... zündet man die vorher eigentlich auch an?



hmm..weiß net. warum überhaupt mit mollis rummachen? kann man heutzutage net einfach klassisch so ein feuerchen legen? so mit weglaufen und zippo hinschmeißen (aber richtig dolle, sonst schlägt das beim aufprall keine funken )


----------



## Zelle (14. Juli 2008)

Es ist immer einfacher die Mollis zu den Gegnern zu werfen als die Gegener ins Feuer ... aber vielleicht kann man da Überzeugungsarbeit mit der Flex leisten


----------



## iTom (14. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... zündet man die vorher eigentlich auch an?



Hmm, könnte man gleich Marshmollies draus machen. Hätten beide Seiten nochmal was davon


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Es ist immer einfacher die Mollis zu den Gegnern zu werfen als die Gegener ins Feuer ... aber vielleicht kann man da Überzeugungsarbeit mit der Flex leisten



was hälst du davon? wir zünden die gegner an und werfen dann die mollies drauf?! is das risiko für uns nich so groß


----------



## Zelle (14. Juli 2008)

Oder wir zünden uns an und umarmen unsere Gegner


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Juli 2008)

das is mal ne geile idee!!  machen wir das dann auf die methode für männer: normale baumwollklamotten mit diesel tränken und anzünden - und löschen dann mit der flex? oder die weichei-variante: mit so nem stuntman-anzug und so paste, daß nix anbrennt?


----------



## Fire112 (16. Juli 2008)

Immer diese Gewalttöter ä Täter  Ihr wisst doch wer mit dem Feuer spielt verbrennt sich ganz schnell die Finger.


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Juli 2008)

Fire112 schrieb:


> Immer diese Gewalttöter ä Täter  Ihr wisst doch wer mit dem Feuer spielt verbrennt sich ganz schnell die Finger.



das passiert aber nur leuten, die keine ahnung haben


----------



## Fire112 (16. Juli 2008)

Rüschtüsch, na gott sei dank weiß ich wie damit umgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (16. Juli 2008)

he gürü, dein fred verwaist....mach mal was gegen


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2008)

Derverwaistdochnetbischmischugge


----------



## Quente (17. Juli 2008)

Do gibbds jo schließlisch noch rischdische Männer die wu kä Räder mit Mädelname hän oder sogar selbscht wie ä Mädel hääsen oder sogar iwwers Wasser laafe kenne wolle duenn.





Gute Nacht Freunde


----------



## UHU69 (17. Juli 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Freunde


Jetzt schon? 
Mussu Urlaub nehmen oder auf senile Bettflucht hoffen!


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2008)

Hach  jetzt schreib ich awa widda bledsinn, wir machen am Samstach,
dem 19.07.08, einen B&R in .... 











 

Tipp: das Rätzel ist nicht von mir


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Juli 2008)

grünerapfelzwischenrotenfertighaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>



ne, is olypüsch


----------



## UHU69 (18. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hach  jetzt schreib ich awa widda bledsinn, wir machen am Samstach,
> dem 19.07.08, einen B&R in ....
> 
> 
> ...



Eppelheim


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Eppelheim


----------



## Zelle (18. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch ein Rätsel:
















Viel Spaß


----------



## Quente (18. Juli 2008)

Trauermorgen


----------



## Zelle (18. Juli 2008)

weit verfehlt!


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)

Tomatensuppe?


----------



## Zelle (18. Juli 2008)

Sehr dicht dran, aber guck Dir das Zweite Bild nochmal genauer an!


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)

Ahhhhh...... Tomatensuppe mit Creme Fraiche, nen Schuss Rotwein, Petersilie und Basilikum, gelle


----------



## Zelle (18. Juli 2008)

RESPEKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)

..... yiepie ei yeah..... *freu*........


----------



## Zelle (18. Juli 2008)




----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)




----------



## Zelle (18. Juli 2008)




----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)




----------



## Carnologe (18. Juli 2008)

Aha, ich sehe hier gehts rund 

Weiter so Gürü


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Aha, ich sehe hier gehts rund
> 
> Weiter so Gürü



Kennen wir uns? Und was geht hier rund


----------



## Carnologe (18. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kennen wir uns? Und was geht hier rund



Jetzt fängt das schon wieder an 

Bin der mit dem Kona


----------



## Quente (18. Juli 2008)

Was isch mit de Oma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Bin der mit dem Kona



Kona, kann man das essen?

@Quente,
um die Oma musst du dich selwa kümmern, weesch jo...... Sex Sells


----------



## Quente (18. Juli 2008)

Die Oma isch grad zufriede.






die will kenn Sex.


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Die Oma isch grad zufriede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich


----------



## Quente (18. Juli 2008)




----------



## UHU69 (18. Juli 2008)

Quente schrieb:


>


----------



## UHU69 (18. Juli 2008)

Manche Omas rauchen auch Zigarren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)

is jo ja bald Weinachten


----------



## UHU69 (19. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> is jo ja bald Weinachten


----------



## Zelle (21. Juli 2008)

Cellway


----------



## donnersberger (21. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Cellway



keine Angst, da steht nicht "Zelle away"...


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Cellway



Thja, zelle, jetzt bischt rauß


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

Aber wieso das denn?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2008)

mir war danach!


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

Achso


----------



## face-to-ground (22. Juli 2008)

ich bin dafür, daß de zelle wieder mitmachen darf. als spämmer kann er ja was


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (23. Juli 2008)




----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich bin dafür, daß de zelle wieder mitmachen darf. als spämmer kann er ja was



Stimmt!


----------



## Zelle (24. Juli 2008)

*späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm* *späm*


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Juli 2008)

hach....endlich  bist ja doch zu was gut, zelle


----------



## Zelle (24. Juli 2008)

Ohne Zelle wär kein Leben möglich!


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ohne Zelle wär kein Leben möglich!



Stimmt schon, wenn man ein Einzeller is


----------



## Zelle (24. Juli 2008)

Wenn man einZelle ist?


----------



## Zelle (25. Juli 2008)

Keiner will mit mir spielen / spämmen


----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2008)

isch würd ja gern, awa isch spämm grad des Nicolai Forum zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (25. Juli 2008)

Dann esse ich jetzt Schokolade!


----------



## iTom (25. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder ein sinnvoller Beitrag von mir:

http://www.stern.de/unterhaltung/buecher/:Cartoons-
		Der-Hauszeichner/592685.html?eid=584713&cp=8


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Aufwachen, Fred! Heute in Montag :kotz: und irgendwie will die Arbeitszeit überstanden werden!


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Aufwachen, Fred! Heute in Montag :kotz: und irgendwie will die Arbeitszeit überstanden werden!



hast du nicht vor nicht allzu langer zeit behauptet, nicht zu arbeiten?  außerdem ist bald wieder wochenende


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Erst morgen ist bald wieder *Wochenende*. So habe ich das gestern mit Zimbo abgemacht. Der mag das nicht so gerne schon am Montag *Wochenende *lesen zu müssen, weil er dann denkt das es in Wirklichkeit noch sehr weit weg ist, das *Wochenende*!

Ich bleibe dabei, ich arbeite nicht, aber eine "Arbeitszeit" habe ich trotzdem


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2008)

Mein näxtes WE wird Extra Large, ne Woche PDS 




jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was das wieder für Missverständnisse gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)




----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Erst morgen ist bald wieder *Wochenende*. So habe ich das gestern mit Zimbo abgemacht. Der mag das nicht so gerne schon am Montag *Wochenende *lesen zu müssen, weil er dann denkt das es in Wirklichkeit noch sehr weit weg ist, das *Wochenende*!
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei, ich arbeite nicht, aber eine "Arbeitszeit" habe ich trotzdem



wie ist das denn mit dem *WOCHENENDE *gemeint? du meinst, es gibt leute, die nicht gerne lesen, daß bald *WOCHENENDE *ist? ich kann mir sowas nur schwerlich vorstellen. denn ich freue mich schon auf das kommende *WOCHENENDE*! und es kommt ja schon so bald, das nächste *WOCHENENDE*.


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Juli 2008)

*WOCHENENDE*
ist leider erst in 5 Tagen. Wenn der dämliche Montag rum ist, freue ich mich auch schon wieder auf das
*WOCHENENDE*
irgendwie kann ich mich, wenn das
*WOCHENENDE*
gerade rum ist und die Woche noch so lang halt noch nicht auf das nächste
*WOCHENENDE*
freuen...


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2008)

was, schon Wochenende, das ging aber schnell diese Woche


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Juli 2008)

Sag ich ja...


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Super, denn hau ich ab ... morgen 10:00 Uhr Schimmeldinger?


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Juli 2008)

Das wird ja immer früher bei dir, wann fängst denn du morgens an?
Oder hast du ne 30-Stunden-Woche?

PS:
Wir freuen uns zwar auf's Wochenende, aber es sind trotzdem noch vier Tage dazwischen...


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Wenn morgen Wochenende wäre, dann wäre ich wohl schon weg. Ab 14:30 Uhr ist hier oben nicht mehr viel los am Freitag. Aber heute gehe ich erst um 15:30 Uhr ... also gleich  30 Stunden Woche wäre super  ... Nun, wo ich weiß, dass es nur noch vier Tage bis zum Wochenende sind, geht es mir nochmal viel besser. Also ... bis gleich von zuhause aus


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2008)

Hier, zum Wochenende


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier, zum Wochenende


Mist, hat mich doch wieder jemand am Wochenende beobachtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Beobachtet? Das kann man doch nicht beobachtet nennen, wenn Du vor ihr Deine Hose runterlässt und sie Dich auslacht ... Wer stand denn mit der Kamera neben Dir?


----------



## iTom (28. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier, zum Wochenende



Ist das die Nadia


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Beobachtet? Das kann man doch nicht beobachtet nennen, wenn Du vor ihr Deine Hose runterlässt und sie Dich auslacht ... Wer stand denn mit der Kamera neben Dir?



ich hab mal die kamera von so nem paperazzi ausprobiert, nachdem er sie mir 'freiwillig' gegeben hat. entweder [Zensiert] mit der flex oder mal die kamera testen - hat der doch tatsächlich das zweite genommen


----------



## iTom (28. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich hab mal die kamera von so nem paperazzi ausprobiert, nachdem er sie mir 'freiwillig' gegeben hat. entweder [Zensiert] mit der flex oder mal die kamera testen - hat der doch tatsächlich das zweite genommen



paparazzo


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> paparazzo



kaum zu glauben - ich kenne sowohl singular als auch plural von paparatzi(-nger) - und hab es mit absicht unkorrekt geschrieben.

p.s.: papera ist italienisch für ente


----------



## iTom (28. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ...


----------



## Haardtattack (28. Juli 2008)




----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2008)

Darf isch dir eine Verkaufen 

is´s ja schon Wochenende


----------



## UHU69 (28. Juli 2008)

Isch hätt gern die do ...






... schaffscht du des bis zum WE (is ja bald)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2008)

kä Probläm  sag mir nur ob isch alles abschneiden und regestalten
kann, quasi neu modelieren


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

Vom Spämmer zum Mörder  ... gebt acht, oder auch neun!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist das die Nadia


Nein, Nadja Joy (Die echte aus Fleisch und Blut) hat viel viel größere ... Augen.


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)




----------



## Zelle (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch noch einen, Zelle!


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Kennste den schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, ich glaube den hatten wir schon!


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor, ich glaube den hatten wir schon!



Oh!


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Und sonst so?


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Joa, und bei Dir?


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Joa, auch!


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Gut.


----------



## UHU69 (7. August 2008)

ÂDer Monolog (griech.: Î¼ÏÎ½Î¿Ï monos: allein; Î»ÏÎ³Î¿Ï logos: Rede) ist im Gegensatz zum Dialog ein SelbstgesprÃ¤ch und findet vor allem im Drama Verwendung. Er richtet sich nicht direkt an einen ZuhÃ¶rer, sondern an eine imaginÃ¤re Person. Faktisch ist natÃ¼rlich das Publikum Adressat des Monologisierenden. Eine Sonderform des Monologs ist der Innere Monolog in der ErzÃ¤hlprosa ... Das SelbstgesprÃ¤ch kann ebenfalls zur Kompensation akustischer Reizarmut (wie zum Beispiel in Isolationshaft) gefÃ¼hrt werden oder Ausdruck/Symptom einer psychischen StÃ¶rung sein.Â (Wiki)


----------



## el Zimbo (7. August 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ...(wie zum Beispiel in Isolationshaft) geführt werden oder Ausdruck/Symptom einer psychischen Störung sein. (Wiki)



Arbeitsdefizit und Unterforderung können solche Symptome auch hervorrufen...


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Gute Diagnose ... Isolationshaft ist bestimmt ähnlich


----------



## UHU69 (7. August 2008)

Eine Runde Mitleid für uns arme Tröpfe, die wir gezwungen werden, unsere Unterforderung und Isolationshaft im Forum zu kompensieren
Apropos  - ich glaub´, ich fahr´nachher aufs beat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)




----------



## guru39 (11. August 2008)

Ihr Heulsusen....... benähmt euch wie Menner 





alla.


----------



## Zelle (11. August 2008)

Ohne Dich war es einfach nicht das Gleiche!


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2008)




----------



## Zelle (11. August 2008)




----------



## guru39 (11. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ihr Heulsusen....... benähmt euch wie Menner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie kann isch des lösche


----------



## Zelle (11. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ihr Heulsusen....... benähmt euch wie Menner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte man das löschen wollen?


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man das löschen wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (11. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ihr Heulsusen....... benähmt euch wie Menner



So wie der?


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2008)




----------



## Zelle (12. August 2008)

*Mountain-Biker verboten?*


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. August 2008)

> [...] Mit den "Freeridern" arbeitet Kilian jedenfalls gerne zusammen. [...]


Was lernen wir daraus? CC'ler sind schei$$e und machen die Natur kaputt


----------



## Zelle (12. August 2008)

Ich dachte er kann die Wanderer nicht ab, die ihm die Wiese platttreten?


----------



## mtb_nico (12. August 2008)

ppfff... Deutsche Presse eben,... man kann seit langem nur noch die VDI Nachrichten lesen, aber die geilen sich auch nicht an sowas auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich dachte er kann die Wanderer nicht ab, die ihm die Wiese platttreten?



nee..das is ein ding der unmöglichkeit, daß dieser trampelpfad von wanderern mitgeschaffen worden ist. das waren NUR die radler. wie is das eigentlich, wenn man den weg mit nem cyclocrosser fahren würde? darf man das dann? is ja kein mtb


----------



## Zelle (12. August 2008)

Na klar ... so schmale Reifen können ja nicht kaputt machen!


----------



## el Zimbo (12. August 2008)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?
- zum einen fahren Biker meistens nur da, wo schon ein Weg existiert
- zum anderen geht von einem Trampelpfad nicht die ganze Wiese, oder deren Vegetation über'n Jordan
- wenn das ein sooo sensibles Naturschutzgebiet ist, warum trampeln dann die Leute MITTEN auf der Wiese rum???

...es ist doch immer das selbe, vor allem im Sommerloch


----------



## Zelle (12. August 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (12. August 2008)




----------



## Zelle (12. August 2008)

Was Du da wohl wieder schlimmes reingestellt hast ... meine Firewall scheint es jedenfalls zu blocken  ... scheiß Zensur hier, bestimmt schlimmer als in China!


----------



## Quente (12. August 2008)




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. August 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Die Welt ist voller Löcher


Der Spruch bezieht sich aber ursprünglich auf Ar***-löcher  wobei es wohl solche sind, die das Sommerloch mit solchem "content" füllen...


----------



## el Zimbo (12. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Was Du da wohl wieder schlimmes reingestellt hast ... meine Firewall scheint es jedenfalls zu blocken  ... scheiß Zensur hier, bestimmt schlimmer als in China!



...es war eine Sommer-Karrikatur mit Presseleuten, bei mir isses auch verschwunden - shais Copyright-Schutz...


----------



## Zelle (12. August 2008)

Ich finde es auch total kagge, wenn man sich Mühe gibt und einen hochwertigen Beitrag schreiben will, und dann kommt da so ein Copynazi, und versaut einem das! So haben plötzlich auch ganz unschuldige Leute, wie Du und ich, Spämbeiträge verfasst :kopfschüttelundspämcopyrightnazisverprügelnderscmiliederrülpstundfurzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch total kagge, wenn man sich Mühe gibt und einen hochwertigen Beitrag schreiben will, und dann kommt da so ein Copynazi, und versaut einem das! So haben plötzlich auch ganz unschuldige Leute, wie Du und ich, Spämbeiträge verfasst :kopfschüttelundspämcopyrightnazisverprügelnderscmiliederrülpstundfurzt:




also ich weiß net, was du für ein problem hast - ich seh alles


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> , und dann kommt da so ein *Copynazi*,



vielleicht wars ja er.


----------



## Zelle (19. August 2008)

Genau das ist der! Von denen marschierten am Samstag auch ganz viele durch Frankenthal und haben irgendwas von Budapest gegrölt ... irgendwann habe ich dann verstanden: Buda-Pest war in Wirklichkeit Rudolf-Heß ... Hätte ich die Flex dabei gehabt, hätte ich spontan eine Gegendemo gestartet!


----------



## iTom (19. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Genau das ist der! Von denen marschierten am Samstag auch ganz viele durch Frankenthal und haben irgendwas von Budapest gegrölt ... irgendwann habe ich dann verstanden: Buda-Pest war in Wirklichkeit Rudolf-Heß ... Hätte ich die Flex dabei gehabt, hätte ich spontan eine Gegendemo gestartet!



Viel zu umständlich. Einfach irgend einen großen Kohlendioxid-Feuerlöscher angeschmissen, wie in M'Gladbach passiert, da wären die wie Mücken umgefallen


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2008)

oder totfurzen


----------



## Zelle (19. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> oder totfurzen



Nicht das ich denen nicht auch ohne meine Flex jedem einzeln den Kopf hätte abtreten, -reißen oder -beißen können. Aber mit der Flex kommt einfach mehr Freude auf!


----------



## iTom (19. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> oder totfurzen



Dann ist Zelle der Richtige dafür ...oder der Potatoman


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Dann ist Zelle der Richtige dafür ...oder der Potatoman



Wer ist der Potatoman  wenn ich furze ist das tödlich 

Zelle, Potatomän und ich sollten uns zusammen tun und die Nazis in die ewigen Jagtgründe furzen....... ich glaube der Bumble wäre auch ein bringer für die Furztastischen 4


----------



## Zelle (19. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. August 2008)

pppppfffffttttttbbbbbrrrrrrröööööööhhhhhr...... riechst du es  wenn ja, bist innerhalb der nächsten 10sec tot


----------



## Zelle (19. August 2008)

Und wir müssen uns ganz tolle Kostüme mit tollen Cape und so ...  Natürlich mit einem Loch am Arsch um die Todefürtze loszulassen!


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2008)

hab schon eins


----------



## face-to-ground (19. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Genau das ist der! Von denen marschierten am Samstag auch ganz viele durch Frankenthal und haben irgendwas von Budapest gegrölt ... irgendwann habe ich dann verstanden: Buda-Pest war in Wirklichkeit Rudolf-Heß ... Hätte ich die Flex dabei gehabt, hätte ich spontan eine Gegendemo gestartet!



ich hatte da so ein ähnliches erlebnis, vor zwei jahren. leider hat mich der nette polizist nicht nach hause fahren lassen, weil irgendwelche vollidioten auf der straße gelaufen sind. die ärmsten hatten auch haarausfall und ähnliches. auf meine bitte, mich einfach trotzdem fahren zu lassen, 10%verluste sind schließlich eingerechnet, habe ich ein grinsen geerntet - leider durfte ich trotzem nicht fahren


----------



## iTom (19. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> hab schon eins



Potatoman = Kalmitkartoffelsalatinspektor

Das "S" im Trikot bedeutet Süperfürz


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2008)

Ok, der Fluggedöhns, das passt 

jep.... ist quasi Atomschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (19. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich hatte da so ein ähnliches erlebnis, vor zwei jahren. leider hat mich der nette polizist nicht nach hause fahren lassen, weil irgendwelche vollidioten auf der straße gelaufen sind. die ärmsten hatten auch haarausfall und ähnliches. auf meine bitte, mich einfach trotzdem fahren zu lassen, 10%verluste sind schließlich eingerechnet, habe ich ein grinsen geerntet - leider durfte ich trotzem nicht fahren



Auch in FT? ...Wo bin ich hier bloß gelandet? Nur Nazis und Italiener hier oder was?


----------



## iTom (19. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Auch in FT? ...Wo bin ich hier bloß gelandet? Nur Nazis und Italiener hier oder was?



Die Rhein-Neckargegend kann man schon als Worst-Case bezeichnen

Nazis, Italiener, Türken, Russen, Jugos, Pfälzer


----------



## Zelle (19. August 2008)

Und eine Superzelle!


----------



## iTom (19. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und eine Superzelle!



Es gibt ja schon recht viele Isotope von dieser Zelle, schon wieder eine Neue:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/IBM-und-Chip-Entwicklungspartner-praesentieren-22-Nanometer-SRAM-Zelle--/meldung/114473


----------



## Zelle (19. August 2008)

SRAM-Zellen sind den Shimano-Zellen in vielen Punkten überlegen!


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und eine Superzelle!



Ok, du bisch unsere Tussi


----------



## Zelle (19. August 2008)

Ne, aber das ist kompliziert mit "die Zelle" ... ich bin so mächtig, dass man die mehrzahl nimmt: der Mann, *die* Männer. Da ich aber doch alleine bin, nur Zelle und nicht Zellen. Wobei, wäre ich sie, dann würde ich von Harz 4 leben und den ganzen Tag an mir rumspielen!


----------



## face-to-ground (19. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ne, aber das ist kompliziert mit "die Zelle" ... ich bin so mächtig, dass man die mehrzahl nimmt: der Mann, *die* Männer. Da ich aber doch alleine bin, nur Zelle und nicht Zellen. Wobei, wäre ich sie, dann würde ich von Harz 4 leben und den ganzen Tag an mir rumspielen!



naja..bei dir muß ich eher an eine mignon-zelle denken 
und zwar eine zink-kohle-batterie und keine duracell


----------



## strandi (19. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Auch in FT? ...Wo bin ich hier bloß gelandet? Nur Nazis und Italiener hier oder was?



fragt sich was schlimmer ist 
brothers in crime und so


----------



## Zelle (20. August 2008)

Ich wurde zum Spämmen angestiftet. Dass heißt ich spämme hier und jetzt, ohne irgendwas sinnvolles zu sagen zu haben. Das ist sonst echt nicht meine Art!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (20. August 2008)

na endlich - das hat ja auch lang genug gedauert!


----------



## Zelle (20. August 2008)

Hat ein italienischer Schuhverkäufer eigentlich nichts besseres zu tun als Späm zu verursachen?


----------



## face-to-ground (20. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hat ein italienischer Schuhverkäufer eigentlich nichts besseres zu tun als Späm zu verursachen?



nein.

übrigens bin ich ein italienischer flexverkäufer...


----------



## Zelle (20. August 2008)

Bei Dir steht aber unten "Schuhe zu verkaufen"


----------



## face-to-ground (20. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Bei Dir steht aber unten "Schuhe zu verkaufen"



ich bin italiener - das was da so steht, darf man halt net so ernst nehmen...  mittlerweile wohnst selbst du auch schon lang genug in ft, um zu wissen, daß man zwar schuhe sagt, aber flex meint.


----------



## Zelle (20. August 2008)

Ich late mich möglichst fern von Frankenthal und vor allem Frankenthalern! Das mit Hammer/Flex/Schuhe verwirrt mich


----------



## face-to-ground (20. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich late mich möglichst fern von Frankenthal und vor allem Frankenthalern! Das mit Hammer/Flex/Schuhe verwirrt mich



ich kann ja mal vorbeikommen und dir das erklären


----------



## Zelle (21. August 2008)

Kommst Du dann mit Deinem Eiswagen?


----------



## face-to-ground (21. August 2008)

das kann ich natürlich gerne machen. ich habe auch eine neue sorte im angebot: salmonella - echt lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (21. August 2008)

Dann bist Du der Eisverkäufer hier, der immer diesen ganzen Kinder vergiftet?


----------



## face-to-ground (21. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dann bist Du der Eisverkäufer hier, der immer diesen ganzen Kinder vergiftet?



logo - was hast du denn gedacht? wenn du dein taschengeld aufbessern möchtest: ich kann jederzeit noch ein weiteres eisauto..äääh....günstig bekommen - und ein paar hundert kilo von dem leckeren eis hab ich immer im hof stehen - die kühlmaschine im eisauto sorgt schon dafür, daß es wieder kalt wird, wenn sie denn mal wieder funktioniert


----------



## Zelle (21. August 2008)

Bei meinem Arbeitgeber fällt oft auch Fischabfall an. Wie wäre es mal mit einer neuen Geschmacksrichtung, neben Samonella?


----------



## face-to-ground (21. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Bei meinem Arbeitgeber fällt oft auch Fischabfall an. Wie wäre es mal mit einer neuen Geschmacksrichtung, neben Samonella?



wie..du arbeitest bei nordsee?


----------



## UHU69 (21. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... oft auch Fischabfall ...



Bitteschön, sogar frittiert:


----------



## Zelle (21. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wie..du arbeitest bei nordsee?


Gar nicht soooooo weit verfehlt 



UHU69 schrieb:


> Bitteschön, sogar frittiert:


Das sind doch keine Fischabfälle ... jedenfalls nicht solche, wie ich sie Kindern als Eis verkaufen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (21. August 2008)

hmm...ich dachte fischabfälle sehen so aus:





zumindest hat mir zelle angeboten, mehrere tonnen von diesem zeug, welches schön warm in der sonne gelagert worden ist, für mein neues eis zur verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Zelle (21. August 2008)

Richtig. Wobei die paniert und fritiert auch wieder ganz anders aussehen


----------



## face-to-ground (21. August 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


>



so?


----------



## UHU69 (21. August 2008)

Sag ich doch!
Ansonsten:
Eis kann man auch frittieren






Das Rezept steht hier:

http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,25,254588/Alberto-s-frittiertes-Eis.html


----------



## UHU69 (21. August 2008)

"Mit vielen Tricks und List verschaffen sich Viren Zugang zu Zellen. Jason Mercer und Ari Helenius vom ETH-Institut für Biochemie haben eine bis anhin unbekannte Strategie durchschaut: Das Vaccinia-Virus tarnt sich als *Zellabfall*, löst bei Zellen die Bildung von Ausstülpungen aus und gelangt auf diesem Weg ins Zellinnere, ehe die Immunabwehr dies bemerkt."


----------



## face-to-ground (21. August 2008)

hmm..beim frittierten eis muß ich an diese croissaints denken, die es mal mit eis gefüllt zum selber fertigbacken gab...

soso...die viren lösen also an der zelle ne ausstülpung aus *fg* is das vor oder nach paaranhals am drachen?


----------



## UHU69 (23. August 2008)

*Sabine Spitz *


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2008)

*Gold*


----------



## Quente (23. August 2008)

*GEIL*


----------



## Kelme (23. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> *Gold*



Ja was jetzt Männer? Jubel für eine CC-Siegerin? Geht das? Da waren mindestens zwei Stellen auf der Runde, die ohne 17 cm Federweg völlig unfahrbar waren. Das Bike wog auch nur 7,2 kg und war ein Hardtail. Ja geht's noch?
Bei soviel Begeisterung für die "falsche Sportart" wird DH nie olympisch.


K. - ach ja:     (einfügen wo's passt)



P.S.: Großer Sport mit würdiger Siegerin und schönen Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. August 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> *Sabine Spitz *



:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:die d****** Tuss

und das der Fumic keine bekommen hat ist auch 

Schade für Wolfman, dem hätte ich eine bessere Platzierung gegönnt


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ja was jetzt Männer? Jubel für eine CC-Siegerin? Geht das? Da waren mindestens zwei Stellen auf der Runde, die ohne 17 cm Federweg völlig unfahrbar waren. Das Bike wog auch nur 7,2 kg und war ein Hardtail. Ja geht's noch?
> Bei soviel Begeisterung für die "falsche Sportart" wird DH nie olympisch.
> 
> 
> ...



willst de misch jetzt prowozieren


----------



## Kelme (24. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> willst de misch jetzt prowozieren


Niemals


----------



## Zelle (24. August 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ja was jetzt Männer? Jubel für eine CC-Siegerin? Geht das? Da waren mindestens zwei Stellen auf der Runde, die ohne 17 cm Federweg völlig unfahrbar waren. Das Bike wog auch nur 7,2 kg und war ein Hardtail. Ja geht's noch? Bei soviel Begeisterung für die "falsche Sportart" wird DH nie olympisch.



Wieso sollte es nicht gehen? Ist doch eine Sieger*in*, *Frauen *in Leggins auf gut Fahrbaren Trails sind doch voll ok!


----------



## face-to-ground (24. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es nicht gehen? Ist doch eine Sieger*in*, *Frauen *in Leggins auf gut Fahrbaren Trails sind doch *voll* ok!



und nüchtern?


----------



## Zelle (24. August 2008)

Das kann ich nicht beurteilen!


----------



## guru39 (24. August 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Niemals



Dann is jo gud


----------



## Zelle (25. August 2008)

Ja genau, ein Nutellabrot innen und außen mit Nutalle bestrichen!


----------



## Zelle (25. August 2008)

Mit dem Kuchen ist das halt dumm gelaufen, hättest Du bloß vorher was gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (25. August 2008)

hmm....nutellabrote mit innen und außen nutella sind echt lecker...

ja - woher hätte ich denn wissen sollen, daß du deine gier nach kuchen nicht unter kontrolle hast?


----------



## face-to-ground (25. August 2008)

im radio hat einer gesagt, daß er zu dir (zelle) gebracht worden ist und ständig befragt worden ist


----------



## Zelle (25. August 2008)

Hättest ja einfach mal fragen können ... hätte Dir gerne ein Stück abgegeben. Nun muss ich wieder so lange mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren, bis meine Kleidung wieder passt. Irgendwie gucken meine Kollgen mich ganz komisch an, vermutlich weil ich so dich geworden bin. Wird Zeit dass ich wieder was anziehen kann ... wenigstens eine Socke über das Geschlecht. Aber auch dass ist so dick geworden, da muss ich mir wohl einen Schlafsack kaufen.

Die reden im Radio auch nur Unsinn ... Die sollten mal die ganze Wahrheit schreiben! Die wurde hier von sogenannten Steifenwagen





hergefahren und dann saß er hier. Natürlich musste ich ein paar Fragen stellen. Die Antworten kamen zugegebener Maßen aber nur nach starker Gewalteinwirkung!


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> im radio hat einer gesagt, daß er zu dir (zelle) gebracht worden ist und ständig befragt worden ist





ob das Nutella auch echtes Nutella war.....oder nachgemachtes Nutella
aus China sein ..... von der Nutellafälschungsfabrik.....die Nutella
fälscht ....weil die davon leben Nutella zu fälschen .........


----------



## face-to-ground (25. August 2008)

hmm..der streifenwagen sieht aus, als ob er 10a gehören würde. ich wusste gar nicht, daß die mit dir kooperiert.
ich habe immer probleme, wenn ich gewalt anwenden musste - ich bin einfach die putzerei leid. außerdem geht das blut so schlecht von dem griff der flex runter...


----------



## Zelle (25. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ob das Nutella auch echtes Nutella war.....oder nachgemachtes Nutella
> aus China sein ..... von der Nutellafälschungsfabrik.....die Nutella
> fälscht ....weil die davon leben Nutella zu fälschen .........


Darum ging es letztendlich auch in dem Verhör! Wir wollten eine ganze Nutella-Fälscher-Bande zerschlagen! Aber wir haben uns nun lieber mit "Nutella" eingedeckt und verkaufen es nun selber ... diesen aromatiseiren Hundekot!



face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm..der streifenwagen sieht aus, als ob er 10a gehören würde. ich wusste gar nicht, daß die mit dir kooperiert.
> ich habe immer probleme, wenn ich gewalt anwenden musste - ich bin einfach die putzerei leid. außerdem geht das blut so schlecht von dem griff der flex runter...


Ja die Zena ist eine von Denen, aber nicht von uns oder mir, ganz kompliziert. Mit der Gewaldanwendung finde ich das immer gut. Ich mag Blut so gerne, dass es anschließend alles absolut sauber geleckt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (25. August 2008)

hmm..also könnte ich zukünftig einfach meine flex zu dir bringen und du reinigst sie für mich? vergangenes wochenende ist sie mir nämlich aus versehen in einen haufen blutiger fischabfälle gefallen...


ich glaub, ich mach heut früher feierabend....also jetzt


----------



## Zelle (25. August 2008)

Fischabfälle sind kein Problem, so lange sie nicht ein einen Haufen Nazis fällt ... weil die schmecken echt schaisse!

Ich glaub, ich geh auch gleich. Schönen Feierabend!


----------



## UHU69 (25. August 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:die d****** Tuss
> 
> und das der Fumic keine bekommen hat ist auch
> 
> Schade für Wolfman, dem hätte ich eine bessere Platzierung gegönnt



23.08.2008
"Entaeuschender 33. Platz
Den Rennenverlauf habe ich mir dann doch anders vorgestellt. Aber bei einem solchen Event, wo nahezu nur die 50 Besten der Welt am Start stehen, gibt es wohl nur Gewinner oder Verlierer und nichts dazwischen. Meine persoenliche Zielsetzung habe ich heute nicht erreicht, auch wenn ich in den technischen Passagen durch die vielen Trainingsrunden einen guten Flow gefunden hatte und auch im Rennen hier noch eins draufsetzen konnte machten mir schon nach 2 Runden die steilen Rampen und die ruckartigen Antritte aus den vielen Kurven heraus zu schaffen, so dass ich spaeter auch auf den Passagen, die mir entgegen kamen keinen ausreichenden Vortrieb mehr auf den Boden brachte. Mein Schicksal teilten einige andere Topathleten, die ebenfalls die Faehigkeit ein hohes Grundtempo fahren zu koennen auf dem abgeaenderten Kurs nicht umsetzen konnten. Einer der grossen Verlierer des Tages war Mani, der eine Bronzemedallie zum Greifen nahe hatte und durch einen Platten gebremst wurde. 

Fantastisch war an diesem Tage die Vorstellung von Sabine Spitz. Ich hoffe, dass die spektakulaeren Bilder von Frauen- und Herrenrennen, die es dank erstklassiger Kamerafuehrung von beiden Rennen zu sehen gab, den Sport in Deutschland ein Stueck bekannter machen.

'Ich habe eine Gaensehaut bekommen als ich die TV-Bilder gesehen habe, da hier die Eleganz und Brutalitaet dieser Sportart noch nie so gut in Szene gesetzt wurde'

Auch wenn ich hier kein Meisterstueck gezeigt habe und meine Schwierigkeiten mit diesem Kurs hatte, bin ich dennoch Stolz bei einem solchen Event auf so einem Kurs ein aussergewoehnliches Rennen gefahren zu sein, welches es so in den naechsten 4 Jahren nicht mehr geben wird.

Danke an Alle die mich auf dem langen Weg hierher unterstuetzt haben."

_Zitat aus Wolfmans Blog_


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> 23.08.2008
> "Entaeuschender 33. Platz
> Den Rennenverlauf habe ich mir dann doch anders vorgestellt. Aber bei einem solchen Event, wo nahezu nur die 50 Besten der Welt am Start stehen, gibt es wohl nur Gewinner oder Verlierer und nichts dazwischen. Meine persoenliche Zielsetzung habe ich heute nicht erreicht, auch wenn ich in den technischen Passagen durch die vielen Trainingsrunden einen guten Flow gefunden hatte und auch im Rennen hier noch eins draufsetzen konnte machten mir schon nach 2 Runden die steilen Rampen und die ruckartigen Antritte aus den vielen Kurven heraus zu schaffen, so dass ich spaeter auch auf den Passagen, die mir entgegen kamen keinen ausreichenden Vortrieb mehr auf den Boden brachte. Mein Schicksal teilten einige andere Topathleten, die ebenfalls die Faehigkeit ein hohes Grundtempo fahren zu koennen auf dem abgeaenderten Kurs nicht umsetzen konnten. Einer der grossen Verlierer des Tages war Mani, der eine Bronzemedallie zum Greifen nahe hatte und durch einen Platten gebremst wurde.
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## Romarius (27. August 2008)

fährt jemand zur eurobike und sucht noch mitfahrer/fahrer ?
ürde gerne 1-2 tage gehen (egal wann), allein ist mir der weg aber zu teuer. danach könnte man noch ne runde irgendwo mit liftaccess drehen. dachte an arosa, filzbach. vonmiraus auch ibk-nordkette oder irgendwo in vorarlberg.

bin zwar weder weiblich, noch würde ich für euch strippen, aber evtl hat ja dennoch jemand interesse seinem geldbeutel und der umwelt was gutes zu tun.


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2008)

Hi Marius,
wenn du beim Nicolaistand vorbei kommst, frag nach mir, ich bin da


----------



## Carnologe (27. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Marius,
> wenn du beim Nicolaistand vorbei kommst, frag nach mir, ich bin da



Guru ist der mit den 4 Bierflaschen


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2008)

jep


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2008)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Levty (9. September 2008)

Mensch Roiner, 
a) kann man Beiträge löschen
und
b) kann man auf PNs wenigstens antworten 

Cheers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (9. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Mensch Roiner,
> a) kann man Beiträge löschen
> und
> b) kann man auf PNs wenigstens antworten
> ...



ich glaub de Roiner weiss noch nichtmal was PNs sind  Aber eigentlich kenn ich ihn garnicht!


----------



## JeTho (9. September 2008)




----------



## guru39 (9. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Mensch Roiner,
> a)
> b) kann man auf PNs wenigstens antworten
> 
> Cheers.



hab ich grade gemacht  

wie soll ich dir bitte antworten wenn ich die ganze
Woche auf der Eurobike arbeiten musste, aber das wusstest du ja nicht!







Carnologe schrieb:


> ich glaub de Roiner weiss noch nichtmal was PNs sind  Aber eigentlich kenn ich ihn garnicht!



Klar weiss ich was PN bedeutet , PN=Penis Neurose!

Achja, kenne ich dich?


----------



## UHU69 (14. September 2008)

Ein Bilderrätsel:
*Anti-*












Wer´s errät, darf nicht mehr hier im "Anti-Fred" spämmen.
Gruß
UHU


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2008)

booooorrr is des schweeer, alda


----------



## Zelle (15. September 2008)

Die Antwort: *ANTI*-Wurst-Brot ... 



UHU69 schrieb:


> Wer´s errät, darf nicht mehr hier im "Anti-Fred" spämmen.



Ich spämme hier sowieso nicht, ich arbeite hier!


----------



## UHU69 (15. September 2008)

Du darfst hier weiter mit arbeiten


----------



## face-to-ground (15. September 2008)

ist das etwa der anti-fahrradtachomitkunstschnee-chromgedönsdasjemandanderemgehört-fred?


----------



## UHU69 (15. September 2008)

"Anti" und "Gedöns" ist hier immer richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. September 2008)

So hier ein Bilderrätzel von mir, zum Tipp, is voll schwer 











alla.


----------



## Zelle (18. September 2008)

Das erste könnte Paaranhals sein ... und das Andere ist denn das Anti-Gedöns ... keine Ahnung wie das zusammen gehört


----------



## guru39 (18. September 2008)

sowas von falsch


----------



## Zelle (18. September 2008)

Anti-geräuchertes-Wurstgesicht-Gedöns?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. September 2008)

Bratwurstschal-Raucherbrot?


----------



## guru39 (18. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Anti-geräuchertes-Wurstgesicht-Gedöns?





guru39 schrieb:


> sowas von falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (19. September 2008)

Nun weiß ich's ... nur leider kenne ich nicht die genaue Bezeichnung dafür. Es ist eine *Partyraum-Frau*. Die dient als Würstchenspender, Raumluftreiniger (durch filtern des Zigarettenqualms mit der Lunge) und kann zu dem auch noch Schnittchen machen. ... aber wie heißt sowas nochmal 

Jedenfalls finde ich es klasse, wenn Frauen auch mal nützlich sind!


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Brat*wurst*schal-Raucher*brot*?




Da kommt ihr nie druff


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2008)

Bratschal-Raucher...? Mann ist das schwer


----------



## Zelle (19. September 2008)

Wurst-Ketten-Rauch-Kasten?


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2008)

ok, ich löse: Nymphomanin

Nymphomanin wegen dem schicken Weib und dann natürlich die Kippe danach, die Würste waren als Phalussymbol gemeint 

Da hätte man aber drauf kommen können


----------



## Quente (19. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ok, ich löse: Nymphomanin
> 
> Nymphomanin wegen dem schicken Weib und dann natürlich die Kippe danach, die Würste waren als Phalussymbol gemeint
> 
> Da hätte man aber drauf kommen können


 
Da bekommt Kettenraucher eine ganz neue Bedeutung.


----------



## Flugrost (19. September 2008)

Kettenraucher*in*


			
				Zelle schrieb:
			
		

> Nun weiß ich's ... nur leider kenne ich nicht die genaue Bezeichnung dafür. Es ist eine Partyraum-Frau. ...
> 
> Jedenfalls finde ich es klasse, wenn Frauen auch mal nützlich sind!



Zelle hats irgendwie erraten, finde ich (ohne es natürlich erraten zu haben)

sind die auch nützlich?


----------



## Zelle (19. September 2008)

Die sehen einfach nur gut aus


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2008)

Traumhaft


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Alp-Traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (19. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ok, ich löse: Nymphomanin



Guckst du hier:







Isch geh jetzat radeln - freitags hat das Weinbiethaus zu und es ist wenig los und die Trails beginnen direkt hinter meiner Haustür.

Alla dann


----------



## donnersberger (19. September 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Isch geh jetzat radeln - freitags hat das Weinbiethaus zu und es ist wenig los und die Trails beginnen direkt hinter meiner Haustür.
> Alla dann



tja, ühü müßte man sein.. aba wünsche viel Spaß dabei


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2008)

ja ja der Ühü hats halt gut


----------



## guru39 (20. September 2008)




----------



## face-to-ground (21. September 2008)

kein zucker mehr für dich, gügü


----------



## UHU69 (21. September 2008)

Die Schuhe sind verkauft.


----------



## face-to-ground (22. September 2008)

in der tat.


----------



## Zelle (22. September 2008)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2008)

kuhl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)




----------



## UHU69 (26. September 2008)

*Kuhl*
"Marcus Kuhl (* 15. März 1956 in Mannheim) ist ein ehemaliger Eishockey-Spieler (Rechter Flügelstürmer) und seit 1994 Manager des DEL-Clubs Adler Mannheim. Zusammen mit Lance Nethery gilt er als Vater der Meisterschaften 1997, 1998 und 1999. In seiner aktiven Zeit spielte er für den Mannheimer ERC und für die Kölner Haie in der Eishockey-Bundesliga und brachte es auf 160 Einsätze für die Deutsche Eishockeynationalmannschaft. Seine Verdienste um den deutschen Eishockeysport wurden mit der Aufnahme in die Hockey Hall of Fame Deutschland geehrt. Zudem sperrten die Adler Mannheim seine Rückennummer, die 15, das heißt, diese Nummer wird zu Kuhls Ehren nicht mehr an aktuelle oder zukünftige Spieler des Vereins vergeben."
Der ist *Kuhl*
Isch geh jetzat wieder radeln (siehe letzten Freitag) und heute ist das Wetter noch besser


----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)

Und, biste auch Treppen runter gefahren?


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

oda n bissi gedropt?


----------



## Flugrost (26. September 2008)

Sowas fährt man rauf.


----------



## guru39 (26. September 2008)

beides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)

Beides ... 

Das hier wird schon schwieriger:


----------



## UHU69 (26. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und, biste auch Treppen runter gefahren?



Nur die in der Mitte, ansonsten war ich im Ordenswald unterwegs:


----------



## Zelle (27. September 2008)




----------



## Flugrost (27. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Suche günstige Pike oder billige Übergangslösung


Die?


----------



## Zelle (27. September 2008)

Die wäre schon was  ... mal sehen wie viel mein Notebook bei eBay noch bringt


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)

bunghole.......


----------



## Zelle (27. September 2008)




----------



## guru39 (27. September 2008)




----------



## Zelle (27. September 2008)

ahhm ... cool!


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die?


...ist zu teuer. Da musst du nicht mehr viel drauflegen für ne neue...!

@ Zelle: evtl. Interesse an der Psylo? Oder sollte es gleich was mit Steckachse sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. September 2008)

Sollte gleich mit Steckachse sein ... denke es wird gleich ne Pike, da ich für die erste Zeit auch das Fully zerlegen werde um alle Teile zusammen zu kriegen


----------



## Flugrost (28. September 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...ist zu teuer. Da musst du nicht mehr viel drauflegen für ne neue...!


Smu, show me alternatives!


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Zelle: evtl. Interesse an der Psylo? Oder sollte es gleich was mit Steckachse sein?



Ne Psylo in nem Trailstar is definitiv fürn Popo ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Sollte gleich mit Steckachse sein ... denke es wird gleich ne Pike, da ich für die erste Zeit auch das Fully zerlegen werde um alle Teile zusammen zu kriegen


Wenn die Lyrik keinen 1.5 Schaft hätte, hättest auch erstmal die fahren können.




Flugrost schrieb:


> Smu, show me alternatives!


eBay! (Bsp) Ich hab da ne Weile regelmäßig die Pikes beobachtet und da gingen nagelneue vom Händler für unter 300 raus. Die im Bikemarkt ist ja schon ein paar Jahre alt.




Flugrost schrieb:


> Ne Psylo in nem Trailstar is definitiv fürn Popo ...


Ja, das stimmt. Aber wie kommst du auf Trailstar? Die Zelle hat doch noch garnicht verraten, was es für ein Rahmen ist


----------



## Zelle (29. September 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn die Lyrik keinen 1.5 Schaft hätte, hättest auch erstmal die fahren können.


Das ist richtig. Hatte schon überlegt die Vorläufig erstmal beim Fahren einfach immer festzuhalten, aber das ist blöd, weil eine freie Hand brauche ich ja zum Eierkratzen.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> eBay! (Bsp) Ich hab da ne Weile regelmäßig die Pikes beobachtet und da gingen nagelneue vom Händler für unter 300 raus. Die im Bikemarkt ist ja schon ein paar Jahre alt.


Mal sehen ... aber ich denke es wird schon eher eine Gebrauchte.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Aber wie kommst du auf Trailstar? Die Zelle hat doch noch garnicht verraten, was es für ein Rahmen ist


Doch habe ich  Nur nicht hier im Forum, hat aber ja auch keiner nach gefragt ... nur Bilder wurden verlangt. Es ist also ein Trailstar, vielleicht werde ich damit ja auch mal einer ... aus Stahl bin ich ja schon


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Es ist also ein Trailstar, vielleicht werde ich damit ja auch mal einer ... aus Stahl bin ich ja schon


Ach deshalb fängst du sofort an zu rosten, wenn du Kratzer bekommst... müsste ja besonders schlimm sein, wenn Armin mitfährt   (der war absichtlich so schlecht)

Verrätst du was über die weiteren technischen Daten? Farbe z. B.?


----------



## Zelle (29. September 2008)

Der war vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber mir wird schlecht wenn ich mir vorstelle dass ich Flugrost ansetze 

Blau  ... es ist auch noch immer nicht da, also Fotos gibt es noch immer nicht.


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Der war vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber mir wird schlecht wenn ich mir vorstelle dass ich Flugrost ansetze



So nahe werden wir uns denn doch nicht kommen - auch wenn Du dir anderes wünschst... Ich grille Drachen mit ihrem eigenen Feuer.


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2008)

*Gürütainment 08*


----------



## Levty (30. September 2008)

Wie hat denn der Ron abgeschnitten? War ja echt zügig unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. September 2008)

ich glaube 5ter!?


----------



## Levty (30. September 2008)

Wow, sehr gute Leistung  Glückwunsch!
Die Zeit hast du nicht im Kopf?


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2008)

hab mal kurz gesucht!

http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/DriverResultsView?fahrer_id=1681


----------



## donnersberger (30. September 2008)

kuhl


----------



## one track mind (6. Oktober 2008)

hab da was gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qve-THEDTs0


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

*Wenn das nicht das Beste Video der Welt ist!!!*  _... dann wird es wohl ein anderes sein _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Wenn das nicht das Beste Video der Welt ist!!!*


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Oh ... ein Bilderrätsel  

Eine Klobürste ohne Borsten?


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Ne, ich glaube das ist so eine neue Klobürste, die ohne Borsten funktioniert! Diese moderne Lecktechnik mit kleinen Frauenzungen drin.


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Achso, das kann sein. Echt genial für was die sonst so nutzlosen Wesen (Frauen) heutzutage einsetzbar sind!


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Das stimmt ... und Zungen wachsen ja auch nach!


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Richtig, man muss aber den richtigen Erntezeitpunkt abwarten, wenn die zu groß werden dann wird das Klo nicht mehr richtig sauber, weil die nicht überall hinkommen.


----------



## one track mind (7. Oktober 2008)

aaaalteer, wo kriegt man denn die drogen her, die du nimmst


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich esse meine Socken ...


----------



## Romarius (7. Oktober 2008)

ich hab schonmal n bier mit meiner socke drin getrunken.
die hat ganz schön plöt geschaut,sach ich euch...


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:

awa wenns platt macht, gleich mal Probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal Zelles Socke geraucht ... 1 Woche Intensivstation und 85 Punkte in Flensburg - nie wieder.


----------



## iTom (7. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> ich hab schonmal n bier mit meiner socke drin getrunken.
> die hat ganz schön plöt geschaut,sach ich euch...



Wer, die Socke?


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Der sollte Dealer werden!


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Ja ... *sollte* er wohl werden


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2008)

Wird man von Sportsocken schneller high?


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wird man von Sportsocken schneller high?


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Am besten sind solche gerockten Socken wie diese ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an was...


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, bei mir waren die auch schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das an was...




Diese Folge war genial 

Kann die einer bitte komplett reinstellen


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)




----------



## crazy gonzarles (7. Oktober 2008)

bin zwar neu hier, aber schreibt ihr nur so ´n mist oder verabredet ihr euch auch ab und zu zum riden? da verliere ich ja schon die lust beim mitlesen!


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

... klar "riden" wir auch, aber dabei wird nicht weniger gespämt. Sind aber auch nicht alle so.


----------



## crazy gonzarles (7. Oktober 2008)

seid also "blackberryjuppies" die sich die mobile technik zu nutze machen. find ich cool, da ist man immer auf dem laufenden und kann fette sundfotos gleich ins netz jagen.

freu mich schon auf fette bilder!
bis die tage.


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

crazy gonzarles schrieb:


> bin zwar neu hier, aber schreibt ihr nur so ´n mist oder verabredet ihr euch auch ab und zu zum riden? da verliere ich ja schon die lust beim mitlesen!



Hi gonzarles,
das hier ist ein Spam Fred, aber manchmal Biken wir auch  wenn
du willst, ich fahre morgen wieder, danach Späme ich wieder 

alla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Wir spämen dabei rein verbal, da kein Rechner der Welt derzeit so schnell die Daten verarbeiten könnte.


----------



## crazy gonzarles (7. Oktober 2008)

sorry, bin nicht so der "spämmer".
wo kann man sich denn im raum HD zum riden verabreden?


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

crazy gonzarles schrieb:


> sorry, bin nicht so der "spämmer".
> wo kann man sich denn im raum HD zum riden verabreden?



www.hd-freeride.de


----------



## Carnologe (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> www.hd-freeride.de



Aaah, ich glaub daher kennen wir uns, oder


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Aaah, ich glaub daher kennen wir uns, oder




Ich kann mich glaube ich dunkel an dich erinnern 
wir sind schonmal zusammen gefahren, oder?


----------



## Carnologe (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich glaube ich dunkel an dich erinnern
> wir sind schonmal zusammen gefahren, oder?



Wir? Du fährst ein Prinzessin Lillifee Bike, oder?


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wir? Du fährst ein Prinzessin Lillifee Bike, oder?



Jep, genau das Richtige für mich!


----------



## Carnologe (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Jep, genau das Richtige für mich!



Du warst doch auf der Eurobike und hast am Puky stand geholfen, oder?
Die vermarkten nämlich dein "Bike"


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Du warst doch auf der Eurobike und hast am Puky stand geholfen, oder?
> Die vermarkten nämlich dein "Bike"




ok, ich bin die Prinzessin Lillifee, das ist genau mein Ding


----------



## donnersberger (7. Oktober 2008)

Prinzessin Gürü..  - ich bün entzückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ["Ein Teil"]


"Were they green before oder after they touched your socks?" 


@ gonzarles: man muss die Zeit, in der man gerade nicht biken kann ja irgendwie sinnvoll nutzen


----------



## Flugrost (8. Oktober 2008)

crazy gonzarles schrieb:


> bin zwar neu hier, aber schreibt ihr nur so ´n mist oder verabredet ihr euch auch ab und zu zum riden? da verliere ich ja schon die lust beim mitlesen!



Alle hier können nicht radfahren und...


			
				Easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wer neu im Fightclub ist, muss kämpfen ...


... gehen nie radfahren.
Eher Eier oder Eierstöcke schaukeln oder IKEA Regale aufbauen - brauchst Du da Tipps, bist Du hier genau richtig!


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Oktober 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Eher Eier oder Eierstöcke schaukeln oder IKEA Regale aufbauen - brauchst Du da Tipps, bist Du hier genau richtig!


Hey Leute, ich baue am Samstag ein IVAR Regal auf, will jemand mitmachen? Ich geb auch ne Saftschorle aus


----------



## Zelle (8. Oktober 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Alle hier können nicht radfahren und...
> 
> ... gehen nie radfahren.
> Eher Eier oder Eierstöcke schaukeln oder IKEA Regale aufbauen - brauchst Du da Tipps, bist Du hier genau richtig!



riden = Radfahren ... achso. Dachte schon wieder ich wäre im Wendyforum!


----------



## iTom (8. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> riden = Radfahren ... achso. Dachte schon wieder ich wäre im Wendyforum!


----------



## one track mind (8. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich baue am Samstag ein IVAR Regal auf, will jemand mitmachen? Ich geb auch ne Saftschorle aus



mitmachen net, aber zugucken würd ich schon. wann könntest du denn mit dem regal bei mir sein? und geht auch bier statt saftschorle?


----------



## kneesliding (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi 

ist jemand am SA oder SO unterwegs?

Gruß

PEte


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Oktober 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> mitmachen net, aber zugucken würd ich schon. wann könntest du denn mit dem regal bei mir sein? und geht auch bier statt saftschorle?


Passt dir halb 4? Morgens versteht sich!  Und Bier gibts keins, über Wein lässt sich reden...


----------



## one track mind (8. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Passt dir halb 4? Morgens versteht sich!  Und Bier gibts keins, über Wein lässt sich reden...



samstags morgens um halb 4? needu, da bin ich noch nicht zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> samstags morgens um halb 4? needu, da bin ich noch nicht zuhause.



Das ist Paradox, du wärst ja schliesslich nicht zuhause


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Oktober 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> samstags morgens um halb 4? needu, da bin ich noch nicht zuhause.


Ich schon... weil ich da pennen muss, um den ganzen Tag voller IKEA- und sonstiger Teil-Umzugs-Freuden zu überstehen


----------



## Zelle (9. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist nichts los heute ... müsst ihre denn alle nicht arbeiten?


----------



## iTom (9. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hier ist nichts los heute ... müsst ihre denn alle nicht arbeiten?



Wieso arbeiten? Ich ziehe jetzt in der ganzen Wohnung Rotzspuren. Ist halt ein wenig rutschig. Vorsichtshalber habe ich nen Fahrradhelm auf, falls es mich auf die Fresse legt


----------



## Zelle (9. Oktober 2008)

Fang sie doch einfach mit Deinem Helm auf und verkaufe sie Tütenweise an kleine, dumme, dicke Kinder die sowieso alles fressen!


----------



## one track mind (9. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich schon... weil ich da pennen muss, um den ganzen Tag voller IKEA- und sonstiger Teil-Umzugs-Freuden zu überstehen



oh manno. kannste dir nicht nen tag unter der woche urlaub nehmen und dann bei mir vorbeikommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (9. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Fang sie doch einfach mit Deinem Helm auf und verkaufe sie Tütenweise an kleine, dumme, dicke Kinder die sowieso alles fressen!



Ich weiß nicht ob die Idee gut ist, dann werden die ja alle zu kleinen Rotzlöffel


----------



## Zelle (9. Oktober 2008)

Kinder sind doch sowieso Krankheitsträger und -verbreiter ... nutze die Chance und verdiene Dir was dazu!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Oktober 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> oh manno. kannste dir nicht nen tag unter der woche urlaub nehmen und dann bei mir vorbeikommen?


Das hättste früher sagen müssen, denn mein 4monatiger Urlaub geht am Montag zuende


----------



## one track mind (9. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das hättste früher sagen müssen, denn mein 4monatiger Urlaub geht am Montag zuende



und dann gleich wieder weitermalochen? ihr nicht-studenten habts echt schwer.


----------



## UHU69 (13. Oktober 2008)

Respekt - kuhler Fred - liest sich nach einer Woche Uhrlaup sehr lustig 
Isch hab jetzt richtig Lust morgen auf meinem Puky das Winebeat rauf und runter zu riden - vielleicht sieht man sich (den Gürü ja leider nicht, der schafft´s nicht in die Pfalz)


----------



## Zelle (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe es im Wald gesehen, das Gürü, im pfälzer Wald, dem Pfälzerwald! Auch wenn ich es nicht verstanden habe ...


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> (den Gürü ja leider nicht, der schafft´s nicht in die Pfalz)



 Ich war doch ina Pals, hier der Beweisfr ed: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360085

wenn de was net verstehst, frage die Zelle, die kann das Güronisch übersetzen


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Oktober 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> und dann gleich wieder weitermalochen? ihr nicht-studenten habts echt schwer.


Ich bin ab jetzt ein nicht-mehr-nicht-Student


----------



## guru39 (13. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok, themawechsel!


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Oktober 2008)

Wir wird ganz *bung*, wenn ich dieses *hole* seh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (14. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin ab jetzt ein nicht-mehr-nicht-Student



Kondolenz oder Glückwunsch? Wenn letzteres, dann  !

Was macht Dein Knochen?


----------



## JeTho (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Guru,

bitte in die Signatur aufnehmen: http://www.squirrelunderpants.com/


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Hallo Guru,
> 
> bitte in die Signatur aufnehmen: http://www.squirrelunderpants.com/


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kondolenz oder Glückwunsch? Wenn letzteres, dann  !


Das wird sich erst noch rausstellen... der heutige Tag war jedenfalls mal sehr stressig und anstrengend (insg. 5-6h Anstehen, um mich für 3 Englisch Übungen einzutragen  ). Aber ich hab jedenfalls mal den Eingangstest bestanden, das ist schonmal ne Erleichterung. 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Was macht Dein Knochen?


Der hat heute in den Menschenschlangen ein paar Mal was drauf bekommen  hat zu nicht unerheblicher Schmerzentwicklung geführt. Geht aber mittlerweile wieder. Nächste Röntgenkontrolle wird in ~2 Wochen sein, dann weiß ich mehr...


----------



## Romarius (14. Oktober 2008)

bist in MZ ? wenn ja, dann lass ma nen gemeinsamen ausritt machen. boppard sollte man nochmal nutzen bevor die bahnstrecke geld kostet...

ps: warst schon beim befög-amt oder beim prüfungsamt ? 
schade find ich ja, dass es diese sammeleinschreiben nimmer gibt, sondern alles nur online. das extreme gedränge als wenn jemand da geld verteilt fehlt einem irgendwie ....


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2008)

Aber ja, bin seit gestern hier "stationiert".


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Oktober 2008)

Schöner Draht - steckt der zur Sicherung noch in der Lunge? 
Wie klappt's mit dem Bewegen?


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## iTom (15. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>



 Ist ja eigentlich zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (15. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>





aber: aus Bankenkrise wird bald Wirtschaftskrise, dann machen alle SAPler ganz lange Weihnachtsferien und können sich nur noch Fahrräder ohne Gangschaltung erlauben und der Gürü kann keine Fahrräder mehr verkaufen und der Wald bleibt leer


----------



## iTom (15. Oktober 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> aber: aus Bankenkrise wird bald Wirtschaftskrise, dann machen alle SAPler ganz lange Weihnachtsferien und können sich nur noch Fahrräder ohne Gangschaltung erlauben und der Gürü kann keine Fahrräder mehr verkaufen und der Wald bleibt leer



Ist doch gut wenn der Wald leer bleibt, (ohne islamistische supergeizschwabenextremistenrotsocken) 
Freie Bahn bedeutet das.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schöner Draht - steckt der zur Sicherung noch in der Lunge?
> Wie klappt's mit dem Bewegen?


Nö, der ist nur mit ein paar Kabelbindern festgezurrt 
Bewegen klappt eigentlich prima, aber bei sowas wie gestern (viel unterwegs, Gerempel) machts noch weh. Und ab und zu fühlts sich mal so an, als würd das Schultergelenk kurz ausklinken, das ist dann doch etwas komisch und unangenehm.




Romarius schrieb:


> ps: warst schon beim befög-amt oder beim prüfungsamt ?
> schade find ich ja, dass es diese sammeleinschreiben nimmer gibt, sondern alles nur online. das extreme gedränge als wenn jemand da geld verteilt fehlt einem irgendwie ....


BAföG hab ich schon frühzeitig ereldigt, Prüfungsamt war für mich noch nicht nötig.
Kein Gedränge?? Davon hab ich gestern bei den Anmeldungen für die Englisch Übungen nix gemerkt...


----------



## iTom (16. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nö, der ist nur mit ein paar Kabelbindern festgezurrt
> Bewegen klappt eigentlich prima, aber bei sowas wie gestern (viel unterwegs, Gerempel) machts noch weh. Und ab und zu fühlts sich mal so an, als würd das Schultergelenk kurz ausklinken, das ist dann doch etwas komisch und unangenehm.
> ...



Deine Verletzungen kamen aber nicht zufällig hiervon:


----------



## Zelle (16. Oktober 2008)

Guru, bist Du ok?


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ich bin ok, aber danke der Nachfrage 


Ich habe ne Geheimwaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (16. Oktober 2008)

Und dazu noch die ganzen Hormone ...


----------



## UHU69 (16. Oktober 2008)

Vorsicht, reizt den Guru nicht, sonst wird er böse ...


----------



## Zelle (16. Oktober 2008)

Dann hole ich meinen Traktor raus ...


----------



## Romarius (16. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kein Gedränge?? Davon hab ich gestern bei den Anmeldungen für die Englisch Übungen nix gemerkt...


hihi, schönes bild. so kennt man das aus alten zeiten 

jetzt hab ich nen neuen sport gefunden: suche einen Prof der dir eine Abschlussarbeit mi Thema SEINER Wahl gibt. auch nicht die einfachste übung bei ner massenuni 
(eigentlich sollte man sich ja den prüfer und thema aussuchen können...  )

gute besserung.


----------



## iTom (16. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> hihi, schönes bild. so kennt man das aus alten zeiten
> 
> jetzt hab ich nen neuen sport gefunden: suche einen Prof der dir eine Abschlussarbeit mi Thema SEINER Wahl gibt. auch nicht die einfachste übung bei ner massenuni
> (eigentlich sollte man sich ja den prüfer und thema aussuchen können...  )
> ...



Warum sich nicht das Ganze sparen, für entsprechendes Geld bekommst Du doch gleich nen Dr.-Titel... und kannst Dich dann gleich als Top-Manager bei den Banken bewerben...
DIIIIEEECKE Abfindungen gibt es da.


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2008)




----------



## donnersberger (16. Oktober 2008)




----------



## donnersberger (22. Oktober 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GÜRÜ !!!


----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GÜRÜ !!!


Ja genau, änder endlich mal einen Benutzertitel


----------



## Quente (22. Oktober 2008)

hallo guru junger springer "alles gute un immer fett uff de kett"
die quente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. Oktober 2008)

moin gürü!
happy burtzeltach wünscht auch der strandinator


----------



## atomica (22. Oktober 2008)

alles Guuuude Gürü, feier schön


----------



## Zelle (22. Oktober 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!

Ich schicke Dir eine Anime-Drecksau vorbei die dir die ... [_zensiert_]


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Oktober 2008)

*HAPPY...*




*BIRTHDAY!!!*




*...LIEBER GÜRÜ!*


----------



## UHU69 (22. Oktober 2008)

Süper-Gürü for President


----------



## iTom (22. Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute und immer ufbassä; wer bremst verliert:





Bitte nicht persönlich nähmen


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Oktober 2008)

Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis dieses Bild wieder auftaucht...


----------



## Zelle (22. Oktober 2008)

Da hätte der Drache ganz schön ekelig zu putzen


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke, ihr spämmerpack 

alla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2008)

kuhl, man kann jetzt auch Videos im IBC Hochballern!

Habsch dann auch glei mol g´macht


----------



## Zelle (24. Oktober 2008)

Wieder ein Spielzeug mehr, dass bei mir auf der Arbeit nicht läuft 


Habe ich schon geschrieben dass bald Wochenende ist?


----------



## iTom (24. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> kuhl, man kann jetzt auch Videos im IBC Hochballern!
> 
> Habsch dann auch glei mol g´macht
> 
> ...





nischt schlescht hä schpescht


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2008)

dange


----------



## guru39 (24. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Habe ich schon geschrieben dass bald Wochenende ist?



mehrmals, oder das Du es als NORDLICHT verstehst MEERMALS


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

ahhh .... meermalz (wird bei uns als Kinderbier verkauft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2008)

mit oder ohne Alk drin?


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

Ohne Alk für Kinder würde ja keinen Sinn machen, _ein Baby das nicht schreit ist ziemlich breit_!


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2008)

das dachte ich mir


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

das dachte ich mir auch


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> *breit!*



abpropo breit, wenn man mal wieder zu breit aus der Kneipe kommt, können
einen diese Schuhe Heim bringen!



PS: das dachte ich mir das du dir das dachtest


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

Lei*d*er k*a*nn i*c*h das Video auf der Arbei*t* nicht anguck*e*n. 

Aber ich dachte mir schon, dass Du Dir dachtest das ich mir gedacht habe, dass Du es Dir dachtest.


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Lei*d*er k*a*nn i*c*h das Video auf der Arbei*t* nicht anguck*e*n.




klück müsch Zülle


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

Öffnen kann ich es, aber es bleibt einfach schwarz und installieren kann ich hier nichts, das dürfen nur die Außerirdischen ITs.

Bei Dir wohl heute wenig los was ... bei mir auch


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ne es is für das besch....eidene Wetter sogar recht viel los bei uns, aber
Zeit für nen Späm Quickie hab ich eigendlich imma


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

geht ja auch schnell, man muss ja nur tippen ... dichten, denken und ähnliche Krankheiten kann man hier ja überspringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (28. Oktober 2008)

Gürü und Celle:
Widerliche Schbämmer, kulturloses Volk, PC-Taugenichtse, Radfahrer, Nordlichter, Kuurpälzer, Tunichtgute, Arbeitsverweigerer - ihr kommt alle ins Gefängnis, geht aber nicht über "los" und zieht keine 4000 Euro ein, aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr euch das ja schon gedacht.


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

Ähhhhmmmm







Cool!


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2008)

Wahre Kunst


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

Kunst ...


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Kunst ...


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Oktober 2008)




----------



## kneesliding (28. Oktober 2008)

Zimbo,

du hattest in den bild dein Helm vergessen oder


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Oktober 2008)

...und einen Teil meiner Hüfte, Arsch und Speckröllchen


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (28. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


>



Ziemlich gelb der Stuhl...


----------



## donnersberger (28. Oktober 2008)

i C H   W O L L T E   A U C H  N O C H    E T W A S    S P ä   M  M E N ,  D A M I T   W I R   D I E S E   S E I T E   S C H N E L L    B E E   N    D E N    K ö N N E N . . . .


----------



## donnersberger (28. Oktober 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> i C H   W O L L T E   A U C H  N O C H    E T W A S    S P ä   M  M E N ,  D A M I T   W I R   D I E S E   S E I T E   S C H N E L L    B E E   N    D E N    K ö N N E N . . . .



w I E    B I T T E   ? ? ?


----------



## donnersberger (28. Oktober 2008)

i C H     W O L L T E   A U C H  N O C H    E T W A S    S P ä   M  M E N ,  D A M I T   W I R   D I E S E   S E I T E   S C H N E L L    B E E   N    D E N    K ö N N E N . . . .


----------



## donnersberger (28. Oktober 2008)

achso... ok .. gudd Nachdd..


----------



## UHU69 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann das nicht lesen, das ist so klein geschreiben. Außerdem: außer dir schbämmd hier niemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> i C H   W O L L T E   A U C H  N O C H    E T W A S    S P ä   M  M E N ,  D A M I T   W I R   D I E S E   S E I T E   S C H N E L L    B E E   N    D E N    K ö N N E N . . . .



Müsst ihr hier so rumbrüllen, man versteht ja sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr.......Mensch!!!!!!


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Oktober 2008)

Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!   Die Seite ist immer noch nicht voll!



Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt StimmtStimmt Stimmt Stimmt Stimmt


----------



## UHU69 (29. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt


----------



## UHU69 (29. Oktober 2008)

ist


----------



## UHU69 (29. Oktober 2008)

die


----------



## UHU69 (29. Oktober 2008)

Seite


----------



## UHU69 (29. Oktober 2008)

voll


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2008)

Dann auf ein neues


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Oktober 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> voll




...und ihr wohl auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2008)

Immer


----------



## kneesliding (29. Oktober 2008)

Für deijenigen die das hier bei der Arbeit mitlesen...


----------



## kneesliding (29. Oktober 2008)

And last but not least


----------



## iTom (29. Oktober 2008)

Es scheint so, als ob die Rezession auch im Fred greift. Die Spamrezession...
Der umsatzstarke Ein*zelle*r fährt die Spamaufträge zurück. Man sagt, ein gestrichener Spamarbeitsplatz im Fred vernichtet 4 weitere Spamarbeitsplätze in der Zulieferindustrie...


----------



## Zelle (29. Oktober 2008)

Keine Sorge, ich war heute unterwegs und konnte in der Zeit nicht spämmen, da ich selber fahren musste. Morgen ist wieder alles beim Alten


----------



## UHU69 (29. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und ihr wohl auch?



... zu viele Rockenbrötchen :kotz:


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Für deijenigen die das hier bei der Arbeit mitlesen...


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

So, dann will ich hier mal wieder für Aufschwung sorgen!


----------



## donnersberger (30. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> So, dann will ich hier mal wieder für Aufschwung sorgen!



dad iss doch de Caprio aus dem Füllm Botanik, oda??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Ist Caprio nicht ein Eis von Langkäse?


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte das wären Autos, wo die das Dach vergessen haben


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2008)

Cabrio ist ein oben ohne Auto.


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Ne, sowas heißt Obdachlosomobil. Aber Caprio schmeckt eh nicht, viel zu viele Erbsen drin!


----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

Hmm,

so wie das hier ?


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Ne, das ist ne Schwulenparade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

Aha,

am besten Fransösisch...


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

weil's so schön ist ...


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ne, sowas heißt Obdachlosomobil. Aber Caprio schmeckt eh nicht, viel zu viele Erbsen drin!



Hmmmm...Eis mit Hülsenfrüchten


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Dann doch lieber 
*LIMONENEIS!*


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> so wie das hier ?



Da ist nicht viel in den Erbsen
Erdgaserbse und RoteZahlenerbse


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2008)

ne Kollege von mir


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ne Kollege von mir



Ð³ÑÑÑ aus kasachstan


----------



## Zelle (4. November 2008)

Bald ist endlich wieder Wochenende!


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2008)

dann gehts wieder rund!


----------



## kneesliding (4. November 2008)

Yep,

Freitag nachts um halb 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. November 2008)

[YT="omg"]jLKzgpdVOKk&eurl[/YT]


----------



## Levty (4. November 2008)

@guru:
Alles klar, mein Kreuzchen bekommt McCain!


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2008)

klar Löv


----------



## face-to-ground (4. November 2008)




----------



## strandi (4. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> [YT="omg"]jLKzgpdVOKk&eurl[/YT]


----------



## iTom (4. November 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


>



5% Fett kann nicht sein. Der passt ja nicht mal in nen ganz normalen Fernseher hinein... 
Obwohl ich auf 16 geteilt durch 9 umgestellt habe


----------



## UHU69 (4. November 2008)

Was habt ihr gegen Sarah?


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2008)

Die war auch in der Politik, nach dem sie Charakterdarstellerin war


----------



## Zelle (5. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> [YT="omg"]jLKzgpdVOKk&eurl[/YT]



Leider wird dieses Szenario nicht eintreten. Muss das _weiße _Haus nun eigentlich anders angestrichen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Leider wird dieses Szenario nicht eintreten. Muss das _weiße _Haus nun eigentlich anders angestrichen werden?



Eigentlich nicht, so wie damals der Clinton das dabbelju aus den Tastaturen im Weißen Haus hat entfernen lassen, wird Obama, das zweite "s" oder das "z", je nach Betrachtungsweise, aus dem Weißen Haus entfernen lassen. Viel schlechter als es die letzten 8 Jahre war, kann es  nicht werden


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzeltach
lieber "*Antiwinterdownhillerteampokalfredwllihrmitmachenfr ed*"

Ich Wünsche Dir, mein lieber Freund, alles alles Gute und mögest Du uns 
weiter hin so belustigen 

                             :kotz:           

Liebe grüße, Gürü.


----------



## UHU69 (6. November 2008)

Liebes Antigedöns,
auch von einem alten ÜHÜ herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag - wer hätte gedacht, dass du so alt werden würdest.


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Liebes Antigedöns,
> auch von einem alten ÜHÜ herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag - wer hätte gedacht, dass du so alt werden würdest.



isch net


----------



## donnersberger (6. November 2008)

isch aaa nett, alla Fred feier noch schäää


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2008)

@Strandi,
 was mänscht den du, des is moin BP 













alla donn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Strandi,
> was mänscht den du, des is moin BP
> 
> 
> ...



BP? Aral? Alles super oder was?


----------



## donnersberger (10. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> BP? Aral? Alles super oder was?



ei BP heißt doch Bierplan hab Paulaner, Flens und Donnersberger im Kühlschrank, aber noch kein' Plan


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ei BP heißt doch Bierplan



genau  

rot bedeutet, was kann ich max Saufen, blau das brauche
ich um mich im Standgasmodus zu halten, grün is entzug 

alla


----------



## eL (10. November 2008)

und lila das was de verträgst


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2008)




----------



## guru39 (23. November 2008)




----------



## Zelle (24. November 2008)

Nur einen kleinen Späm.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2008)

Dat is doch von dem Tüpp von Couchkartoffelsalat! Stil und Stimme sind unverkennbar...


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Couchkartoffelsalat! ..


----------



## easymtbiker (24. November 2008)

ich weiss ja nicht, ob das schon geposted wurde, ich habs erst gestern entdeckt und finde es geil!

ihr habt lange darauf gewartet, aber jetzt ist er da:

Minesweeper- the movie! 








"Why are you really here, soldier?"
" `cause i`m boooored!"
"Don`t you ever forget that!" 

klasse gemacht, sogar mit dem gelben smiley!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>


Du nix bissl kreatief? -> www.couchkartoffelsalat.de


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2008)

wieso, funzt doch


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2008)

Google oder Browser-Adresszeile + Rübe benutzen wär aber schneller gewesen


----------



## Zelle (24. November 2008)

Du weißt nicht wie schnell er tippen kann ...


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2008)

nur seeeehhhrrrrr langsam


----------



## Zelle (24. November 2008)

Dann würde ich auch eher einen invaliden Studenten die Arbeit für mich machen lassen


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2008)

genau, für i-was müssen die ja gut sein


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2008)

Glückwunsch! Ich habt soeben eine gratis Monatsration Paaranhals gewonnen!!


----------



## UHU69 (25. November 2008)

Was ist eigentlich "Paaranhals" (und wo ist eigentlich Gimmeldingen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (25. November 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> (und wo ist eigentlich Gimmeldingen)?



Do unne!


----------



## UHU69 (25. November 2008)

Hey, super, da wohne ich ja !!!


----------



## iTom (25. November 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich "Paaranhals" (und wo ist eigentlich Gimmeldingen)?



Und was hat es eigentlich immer mit der Uhrzeit auf sich? Was bedeutet es "immer um 10Uhr".
Ist damit etwa paaranhals gemeint?


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist damit etwa paaranhals gemeint?



Nein, das ist doch diese "TV Serie" wo die beiden nackten Weiber nachts immer raus gehen weil es da kälter ist wie als draussen!


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

funzt net, wollte ne Power Point Datei anhängen


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

... ist mehr zeitgemäß


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

Dann spende ich mal den Baum


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

und ich die Drachen, die ihn für uns schmücken:


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hui legga


----------



## Carnologe (2. Dezember 2008)

Was gethn hier schon wieder ab? Und woher habt ihr das Foto von meinen Freundinnen?


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn "Freundinnin"? ... sowas wie die weibliche Form von Freunde  ... das macht doch keinen Sinn


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> ...Und woher habt ihr das Foto von meinen Freundinnen?




Wenn das deine Freundinnen sind dann ist das bestimmt dein Auto!


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Aber da Dein Auto so aussieht:





Sehen seine Freundinnin womöglich so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Aber Guru ... auch Du solltest nicht zu viel essen über die Weihnachtstage:


----------



## kneesliding (2. Dezember 2008)

Tcha Zelle, 

die sind so wie dir, es gibt die nur Virtuell 

Oder besser gesagt, The i-Net is for PORN....


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin keine virtuelle Zelle ... ich war am Wochenenende Samstag *UND *Sonntag biken - Du wurdest nicht gesehen!


----------



## kneesliding (2. Dezember 2008)

Behaupten kann man viel....


----------



## Carnologe (2. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Freundinnen sind dann ist das bestimmt dein Auto!



Isch abe gar geine audo


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Aber Guru ... auch Du solltest nicht zu viel essen über die Weihnachtstage:



Keine Angst!


----------



## UHU69 (2. Dezember 2008)

... ja ist denn schon Weihnachten?


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

... oder doch noch Ostern?


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

oder doch nur Wochenende!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Oder doch noch Montag?


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Dezember 2008)

Haben wir die Bilder da oben nicht alle schonmal gesehen?


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern ... vielleicht steckst Du ja in so einem Zeitloch uns musst einfach mal einen Tag lang zu allen Menschen freundlich sein ... *nett *sozusagen. Manchen Leuten fällt sowas ja leicht ... aber Dir


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich nach dem Film gehe würde es mir wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß machen,
mir jeden Tag neue Gemeinheiten für meine Umgebung aus zu denken,
als mir einen ab zu brechen bei dem Versuch, alles Perfekt zu machen...


----------



## kneesliding (2. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> als mir einen ab zu brechen bei dem Versuch, alles Perfekt zu machen...



Hey Zimbo,

du bist doch Perfekt.....


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Also würdest Du rein gar nichts anders machen 



Schönen Feierabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte an meinen Uphill-Lügen arbeiten:

"Im Vergleich zu den ersten beiden...OK, es waren zweieinhalb...ist der dritte Uphill geschenkt..."
"Nein, es ist nicht mehr weit - nur noch 200-300 Höhenmeter"
"Ich weiß gar nicht was du willst - 1300 sind doch etwas mehr als 1000 Höhenmeter"
Und immer noch mein Liebling:
"Keine Angst - es ist nicht so steil wie's aussieht..."

...da gibt's doch noch ordentlich Ausbaupotential, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2008)

"Zimbo, wann sind wir endlich da?" - "Nach der Kurve!"


----------



## UHU69 (2. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Haben wir die Bilder da oben nicht alle schonmal gesehen?



Das auch?


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

Krusty?


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Kruste? Meinste so sieht Zimbo aus, wenn er sich lange nicht wäscht und die Ablagerungen sich im Gesicht und auf der Nase sammeln? Möglich ist es bestimmt ...


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

so gut kenne ich Zimbo net, aber vielleicht hat er ja ein Clownfetisch


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2008)

> Clownfetisch


----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Farbe vom Bart kommt hin


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Dezember 2008)

...ihr habt mich entlarvt!
Wenn ich mich nicht schminke, dann seh ich so aus wie auf dem Bild da oben.
Das ist eine ganz seltene Krankheit, und leider unheilbar.
Mein Arzt versucht mich immer zu überreden, die Krankheit zu akzeptieren und einen Beruf daraus zu machen.
Aber irgendwie hatten die Kinder immer Angst, wenn ich ohne Schminke meine Lieder für sie gespielt hab...

PS:
Clownfische sind übrigens auch von dieser Krankheit betroffen, ihre gesunden Kollegen
sind mehr so grau-braun bis schwarz und haben spitze Zähne und fressen alles, was ihnen in den Weg kommt.


----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2008)

So sieht dein Avatar also von der Seite aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2008)

Back to Topic bitte


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Dezember 2008)

Fahrradrepariermann!!! 
Wegen diesem Sketch und der Spam-Nummer muss ich mir
wohl doch noch die Flying-Circus-Box kaufen...


----------



## UHU69 (4. Dezember 2008)

*Reparador de bicicletas-Man*
kuhl


----------



## UHU69 (11. Dezember 2008)

Langsam wird´s Weihnachten


----------



## Zelle (12. Dezember 2008)

Fährt der zufällig ohne Sattel?


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2008)




----------



## donnersberger (15. Dezember 2008)

kuuhl, hast Du das Deinem Eichhörnchen selber beigebracht ?? 



... bis bald im Wurzelpassagenwald ...


----------



## pfalz (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich wills gar nich wissen, was er seinem Eichhörnchen alles beibringt....


----------



## pfalz (15. Dezember 2008)

> Langsam wird´s Weihnachten



Mein Baum steht schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (16. Dezember 2008)

un dann de Freundinn e Booolingkuchl zu Woinachde schenke gell?!


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> un dann de Freundinn e Booolingkuchl zu Woinachde schenke gell?!


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2008)




----------



## donnersberger (19. Dezember 2008)




----------



## guru39 (23. Dezember 2008)

grade hier gefunden!


----------



## kneesliding (23. Dezember 2008)

Endlicjh weiss ich wie der Guru ausseiht.

Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase

*DICK HEAD*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (23. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten, oder so


----------



## donnersberger (23. Dezember 2008)




----------



## guru39 (4. Januar 2009)




----------



## donnersberger (5. Januar 2009)

ach wie geil ist das denn


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2009)

was´n los Zelle, bischdä krang


----------



## eL (10. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> was´n los Zelle, bischdä krang



ick dach der wär hinterm deich ersoffen

oder aber er is ehnfach platt 

oder der drachen hat ihm unter androhung von sexentzug verboten,  sachdienliche hinweise sowie konstruktive beiträge hier beizutragen.

wie auch immer

iss so schön ruhig hier 
richtich besinnlich


----------



## Zelle (10. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mich im Urlaub mit zu vielen Dingen beschäftigt, die mein Hirn wieder ein bisschen in Wallung gebracht haben. Nun muss ich mich erstmal wieder dumm saufen, um wieder entsprechenden Mist zu schreiben ... oh ... ich glaube so langsam wird's wieder


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich habe mich im Urlaub mit zu vielen Dingen beschäftigt, die mein Hirn wieder ein bisschen in Wallung gebracht haben. Nun muss ich mich erstmal wieder dumm saufen, um wieder entsprechenden Mist zu schreiben ... oh ... ich glaube so langsam wird's wieder




Sähr Gurth


----------



## Zelle (21. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> @AgnostiC,
> wenn du spämmen willst  es gibt hier auch einen reinen Späm Fr ed, und das Niveau kannste an der Threadgarderobe angeben
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306881
> ...




Aber Sprachkenntnisse sind erforderlich ... oder so einen Übersetzomat, dann geht das auch.


----------



## Flugrost (21. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Aber Sprachkenntnisse sind erforderlich ...



wotzu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2009)

Schbroochkendnisse? Fa wasn des?


----------



## Zelle (21. Januar 2009)




----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Aber Sprachkenntnisse sind erforderlich ... oder so einen Übersetzomat, dann geht das auch.



Hä? isch vaste mol widda ga nix!


----------



## Zelle (21. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hä? isch vaste mol widda ga nix!


----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... oder so einen Übersetzomat, dann geht das auch.


----------



## Zelle (21. Januar 2009)

Stromausfall


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2009)

Dummbabbler!!


----------



## Zelle (21. Januar 2009)




----------



## AgnostiC (21. Januar 2009)

Aha, ist das hier wohl der Spermafr ed!

Wo bitte gehts zur Gardarobe? Ich muss noch meinen Niehwoh *an*geben!!

Hab den extra berechnen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Wo bitte gehts zur Gardarobe?



Hier, is auch was für unseren Dialektlegastheniker Zölle


----------



## UHU69 (21. Januar 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Ich muss noch meinen Niehwoh *an*geben!!



Am besten hier:


----------



## AgnostiC (21. Januar 2009)

Geil! Trinkhallen sterben ja leider langsam aus, seit die Leute sich ihre Börsentipps im I-Net holen, bzw. vor lauter Verlusten kein Geld für Bier mehrt haben. o.s.ä.


----------



## AgnostiC (21. Januar 2009)

deshalb:


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2009)

Passt zwar nicht, aber is ja auch egal


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

Wurde dieser Fr ed schon wieder Zensiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2009)

sieht so aus


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

*DIE SCHWEINE*


----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2009)




----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2009)

Kennt ihr den schon:






...auch wenn meine Saarland-Connection etwas eingeschlafen ist,
wär ich beinahe vom Bürostuhl gefallen, als ich das gehört hab.


(jetzt weiß ich, warum das mit dem Video zuerst nicht geklappt hat...)


----------



## realScheff (26. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Saarland-Connection...



Ich als ehemaliger Westpfälzer (Achtung: Outing) kann nur bestätigen: Die sind wirklich so. "Die schaffe all uff da grub!"

Ach: Ich dät a eens tringge


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...auch wenn meine Saarland-Connection etwas eingeschlafen ist,
> wär ich beinahe vom Bürostuhl gefallen, als ich das gehört hab.


Seit wann hast du [email protected]? 

Ich kann alle Clichees auch nur bestätigen! Hier in meiner Werktagsresidenz gibt es auch einige, die von dort stammen, aber komischerweise gibt das keiner von denen gerne freiwillig zu 


...un isch hot keen rosa Schdrumb-Buxe mee aan.


----------



## Flugrost (26. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Werktagsresidenz...



Danke für dieses kleine linguistische Schmankerl.


----------



## AgnostiC (1. Februar 2009)

Aaah, jetzt darf ich endlich auch mal wieder hier meinen Senf abgeben.

War die letzten 10 Tage ohne jede Vorwarnung, gesperrt.

Keine Ahnung wieso, die Mods hier haben wohl was gegen Bärchen oder Bärenwitze.

Wie kommt das eigentlich? Dachte das hier sei der AntiSpießerundextrazum spämmeneröffnete Thread? Hat da einer Meldung gemacht????

Dann aber...


----------



## UHU69 (1. Februar 2009)

Ich erlaube mir an dieser Stelle untertänigst - meine Verehrung - den großen Robert Gernhardt zu zitieren:


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir an dieser Stelle untertänigst - meine Verehrung - den großen Robert Gernhardt zu zitieren...



Gernhardt hier im Forum... ich hätts nie erwartet - der Kragenbär is natürlich ein Klassiker!
Wenns hier "kulturell" wird, möcht ich doch ihn noch hinzufügen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2009)




----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Ha Ha,
> 
> ich lach mich tot



Isch misch auch


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2009)

*Vicky find ich noch besser *


----------



## kneesliding (10. Februar 2009)

yeah but, no but, yeah but. now what I mean???


----------



## Zelle (10. Februar 2009)




----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2009)

bist du das da rechts?


----------



## Zelle (10. Februar 2009)

Ja ... das war letzt im Schweinepark Moldau


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2009)

wie ich sehe hattest du richtig Spazz!


----------



## Zelle (10. Februar 2009)

Ala Dinks :döner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Februar 2009)

hat auch eine gewisse ähnlichkeit hiermit:


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ala Dinks :döner:



Dein Teusch bessert süch


----------



## Zelle (10. Februar 2009)

ja hap maine deuze taßßdadur wekkgeschmizzen und nu so aine als wie ihr hapt


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> ja hap maine deuze taßßdadur wekkgeschmizzen und nu so aine als wie ihr hapt





besser: der wo


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2009)

zer gud


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> ja hap maine deuze taßßdadur wekkgeschmizzen und nu so aine als wie ihr hapt


+[QUOTE="Sebastian";5576185]besser: der wo[/QUOTE]
= ...so aine als wie der wo ihr hapt


so richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (11. Februar 2009)

Smubob: "Heute, 02:57"

Wassn das fürne Uhrzeit - bissu Student?


----------



## Levty (11. Februar 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> - bissu Student?


Schlimmer: Student auf Leeramt!


----------



## "Sebastian" (11. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Schlimmer: Student auf Leeramt !



Deutsche Rechtschreibung leernt man dort nicht , oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Smubob: "Heute, 02:57"
> 
> Wassn das fürne Uhrzeit - bissu Student?


Bin bis 4 am Stoff für die Klausur heute gesessen, weil ich durch die einsetzende Vor-Klausur-Nervosität einfach nicht müde war...  Aber das hab ich jetzt geschafft, am Montag noch Mathe, dann hab ichs erstmal hinter mir 




Levty schrieb:


> Schlimmer: Student auf Leeramt!


Hör mal "Kleiner" (das meine ich jetzt nicht im Sinn der Länge deines Skeletts und auch nicht im Sinne deines zarten Alters, sondern bezogen auf den Geist  ), wenn du nix besseres zu tun hast, als jemanden, der aktiv gegen die zunehmende Volksverdummung ankämpfen will, zu dissen, dann geh doch lieber irgendwelche willigen FH-Uschis pimpern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber Lümmeltüte nicht vergessen! Oder willst du Kinder in eine Welt setzen, in der ICH Lehrer sein könnte...? 


@ Sebastian: das meint der Bengel schon ernst...


----------



## UHU69 (11. Februar 2009)

... ein weiterer Beitrag zur deutschen Rechtschreibung:


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ... ein weiterer Beitrag zur deutschen Rechtschreibung


äntlich mahl ainer där halpwehx färnümpfdige sädse vormullihrän kann 



Hier kurz mein Statement zum heutigen Abend:


----------



## Zelle (12. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hier kurz mein Statement zum heutigen Abend:



Döner?


----------



## Flugrost (12. Februar 2009)

Scharf mit alles?


----------



## Houschter (12. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hier kurz mein Statement zum heutigen Abend:



War doch ein berauschendes Spiel
Wie in guten alten Zeiten!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Döner?





Flugrost schrieb:


> Scharf mit alles?


Ein mal zum gleich essen bitte! 




Houschter schrieb:


> War doch ein berauschendes Spiel
> Wie in guten alten Zeiten!


Sag bloß, du warst auch da...?  Und JA, war absolut der Hammer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (12. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sag bloß, du warst auch da...?  Und JA, war absolut der Hammer!!



Ne, in D-Dorf war ich zum Glück nicht! Eine Halbzeit vor der Glotze war schon schlimm genug.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ne, in D-Dorf war ich zum Glück nicht! Eine Halbzeit vor der Glotze war schon schlimm genug.


Dann kam das Bilderrätsel doch nicht ganz an


----------



## AgnostiC (12. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Kleider-Tipp um sich beim nächsten Besuch in `ner _*Leder*_-Bar die Aufmerksamkeit zu sichern.
http://samtex.sa.ohost.de/files/image_752.jpg

So viel zum Thema "Schwucken"


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2009)

isch musss grahd lachän 

sähr gail


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. Februar 2009)

wie geil ist das denn??


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2009)

Neue Schuluniform - bitte! 
Und zwar auf Smubobs Schule


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2009)

Da wo dann deine Kinder da wie hingehen


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da wo dann deine Kinder da wie hingehen


Ecksagt!


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. Februar 2009)

oder mit dem shirt mal morgens total verkatert in die bahn setzen, kann mir durchaus vorstellen dabei zeimlich schräg angegoltzt zu werden ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Neue Schuluniform - bitte!
> Und zwar auf Smubobs Schule


Nee, da gibts doch schon die Hosen mit Loch hinten...


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nee, da gibts doch schon die Hosen mit Loch hinten...


...ooookay...


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2009)

sowas wolltest du doch lesen, oder?


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hier kurz mein Statement zum heutigen Abend:



kannst du mal bitte das Rätzel lösen, ausser Brillo Helmstein fällt mir nix dazu ein 

alla.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2009)

Ist eigeintlich ganz einfach! Vielleicht ZU einfach?
Was sieht man auf den Bildern (in English, please!) ? 1. Helmet, 2. Rocks -> Helmet rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -> ich war am Mittwoch aufm Konzert von Helmet in


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2009)

tztztz......



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> (in English, please!)



und woher sollen wir das wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> und woher sollen wir das wissen?


negschdes Mol schaiw ichs dezu


----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2009)

suba, nu gäht das hia mit änglisch los wo ich mir gradö die pfalstatur gedönst hape


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> suba, nu gäht das hia mit änglisch los wo ich mir gradö die pfalstatur gedönst hape



Ei subär än Norddeitsche der pälzisch schreibt


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Februar 2009)

Des is käh Pälzisch, ach wenners versucht...


@Smubob:
Helmut gibt's noch?!
Sind die immer noch so langweilig wie früher?


----------



## "Sebastian" (16. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist eigeintlich ganz einfach! Vielleicht ZU einfach?
> Was sieht man auf den Bildern (in English, please!) ? 1. Helmet, 2. Rocks -> Helmet rocks!
> 
> 
> ...



Weinheim, Cafe Central?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> Helmut gibt's noch?!
> Sind die immer noch so langweilig wie früher?


Langweilich???  Weit davon entfernt! Der Sänger ist zwar mittlerweile 48, aber trotzdem gehen die alle richtig ab. Ich hatte leichte Nackenschmerzen und Muskelkater in den Waden...  Säähr zu ämpfeehle! 


@ Sebastian: exakt!


----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2009)

Für manchen ist es ja auch schon spannend am Bahnhof zu stehen und auf den Zug zu warten. Davon bekommt mann dann auch irgendwann Schmerzen in den Beinen und Nackenschmerzen ... wegen der ZUGluft.

(Ist hier ja der Spämfr ed


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2009)

Klammer zu.


----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2009)

:döner: )


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... wegen der ZUGluft.
> 
> (Ist hier ja der Spämfr ed


Ein Zelle legt sich (weil sein Leben so trist und aussichtslos ist) in Frankental auf die Bahngleise - woran ist er letztendlich gestorben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2009)

Zugluft?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2009)

formuliers mal anders...


----------



## Zelle (17. Februar 2009)




----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2009)

*Wahrscheinlich isser ersoffen wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschau 

*


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2009)

...eichendlich wehrs ä Wordschbeel! ;-)


----------



## AgnostiC (17. Februar 2009)

Will mich hier nicht in Internas einamischen, aber ich rätsel auch mal ganz gern, so als Vorbereitung auf den Ruhestand. Außerdem is hier im Büro grad nix los und mir is langweilig. Kann man tiefer sinken?

Ich denk mal du willst auf "Zellteilung" raus, oder?

Mann, ist das traurig. Da war`n mir aber die Bärenbilder lieber!


----------



## Zelle (17. Februar 2009)

Der Wunsch nach Zellteilungen ist schon immer groß gewesen. Ich kann es natürlich verstehen ... alle wollen möglichst viele Exemplare von mir. Aber, ihr werdet es nicht glauben, es könnte auch irgendwann eine Plage werden. Wenn dann irgendwann zigtausende Zelles hier ins Forum schreiben, könnte es irgendwann ünübersichtlich werden und man kommt gar nicht mehr dazu die ganzen interessanten und wichtigen Beiträge zu lesen.


----------



## Zelle (17. Februar 2009)

Der Wunsch nach Zellteilungen ist schon immer groß gewesen. Ich kann es natürlich verstehen ... alle wollen möglichst viele Exemplare von mir. Aber, ihr werdet es nicht glauben, es könnte auch irgendwann eine Plage werden. Wenn dann irgendwann zigtausende Zelles hier ins Forum schreiben, könnte es irgendwann ünübersichtlich werden und man kommt gar nicht mehr dazu die ganzen interessanten und wichtigen Beiträge zu lesen.


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2009)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Ich denk mal du willst auf "Zellteilung" raus, oder?


Eigentlich nicht, ist aber auch gut!  Ich meinte eigentlich, dass er "einen Zug bekommen hat"... 




AgnostiC schrieb:


> Mann, ist das traurig. Da war`n mir aber die Bärenbilder lieber!


Musst halt bis nach Feierabend warten, bis du dir wieder einen Bären ankucken darfst


----------



## Levty (17. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## Zelle (17. Februar 2009)




----------



## AgnostiC (17. Februar 2009)




----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja ja, isch geb ja schon ruhe, aber das Uninformative Schnupfengedöhns überträgt Viren, da bin ich nicht so begeistert von
> 
> @Zelle,
> an was für Krankheiten leidest Du so?
> ...



Du hast es ja noch richtig gut! Bei mir läuft es aus dem Popo, zudem steckt die Nase drin und meine Freundin heißt Anke!


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Du hast es ja noch richtig gut! Bei mir läuft es aus dem Popo, zudem steckt die Nase drin und meine Freundin heißt Anke!



Oh Gott, dich hat das Schicksal ja echt schwer erwichst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (24. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> ...meine Freundin heißt Anke!



Stimmt...


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Qui s` endort avec le cul qui gratte se reveille avec le doigt qui pu.



Danke für die Akne  

Und für den stinkeden  Finger heute


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)

Und Fr de bei Dir alles im Lack?


----------



## Flugrost (26. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke für die Akne
> 
> Und für den stinkeden  Finger heute




Man hilft gerne - bin schwer am rechnen.
Heut Amd gips noch PN.


----------



## guru39 (26. Februar 2009)

Ei subba


----------



## Zelle (27. Februar 2009)




----------



## UHU69 (27. Februar 2009)




----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2009)

wir mögen uns halt


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> :döner: )



:kotz:


----------



## Flugrost (7. März 2009)

profunde Quelle schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders gut gedeihen Döner, wenn diese bei sommerlichen Temperaturen über mehre Nächte verteilt (weil der Absatz nur so vor sich hin dümpelt) am Spieß ungekühlt hängen bleiben. Aber keine Sorge, es gibt Aufbereitungsdienstleister, die durch Schockfrosten eine Verlängerung der Verfallszeit bewirken. Schließlich sollen die Proteine der Fliegenmaden nicht verloren gehen. Bleibt nur noch ein: Gut Mampf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


>



Silent Green aus Kindern 

New York City im Jahre 2022. Diese Großstadt hat sich mittlerweile in einen völlig überbevölkerten Moloch verwandelt. Wohnraum ist knapp und nur ganz wenige Priviligierte können sich einen gewissen Luxus erlauben. Aufgrund der Bevölkerungsdichte ist die Nahrungsverteilung mittlerweile eine staatliche Aufgabe geworden. Obst, Gemüse und Fleisch sind zu unbezahlbaren Luxusgütern geworden. Die Allgemeinheit wird mit synthetisch hergestellten Nahrungsmitteln namens "Soylent Gelb", "Soylent Rot" und seit neustem mit "Soylent Grün" versorgt, deren Hauptgrundlage das Plankton der Meere ist. In dieser Welt muss der Polizist Robert Thorn (Charlton Heston) seinen Dienst verrichten. Aufgrund der Personalknappheit schiebt er Doppelschichten, in einer Schicht versucht er Morde aufzuklären, in der anderen ist er einer Einheit zugeteilt, die Unruhen unter der Bevölkerung zu unterdrücken hat. Von seinem Chef bekommt er den Auftrag den Mord an William R. Simonson (Joseph Cotton) aufzuklären, der tot in seiner Wohnung aufgefunden wurde. Simonson war ein hoher Politiker und Mitglied im Aufsichtsrat der Soylent Gesellschaft. Bei seinen Ermittlungen stößt Thorn nicht nur auf einige seltsame Widersprüchlichkeiten, sondern gerät dabei sogar an eine Information, die die ganze Welt auf den Kopf stellen könnte...

"Als Du jung warst, da waren die Menschen besser"
"Ach quatsch. Die Menschen waren immer schlecht. Nur die Welt war wunderschön."

Die Siebziger, goldenes Zeitalter der Science Fiction im Mainstream-Kino. In diesem Jahrzehnt entstand nicht nur der erste Teil der Space-Opera "Star Wars", sondern zum größten Teil eher düster gehaltene Zukunftsvisionen wie "Der Omega Mann", "Westworld" und "Futureworld" oder eher philosophisch angehauchte Epen wie "Silent Running". Was Regisseur Richard Fleischer hier ablieferte, basierend auf der Romanvorlage "Make Room! Make Room!" von Harry Harrison und adaptiert von Stanley R. Greenberg, dürfte so ziemlich die finsterste Einschätzung menschlicher gesellschaftlicher Entwicklung neben Michael Radfords "1984" in der Filmgeschichte sein. Die Kluft zwischen arm und reich ist mittlerweile riesig. Während die paar wenigen Reichen in Hochhäusern über viel Platz und ordentliche Nahrung verfügen, hat die dünne Mittelschicht immerhin kleine Wohnungen und etwas Hab und Gut, während der größte Teil der Bevölkerung, die Armen, mehr oder weniger vor sich hinvegetieren und gezwungen sind, in völlig überfüllten Kirchen oder auf Treppenfluren zu schlafen. So muss Thron auch jedesmal auf dem Weg in oder von seiner Wohnung über etliche schlafende Menschenkörper hinwegsteigen. Die Häuser werden von den bewaffnete Eigentümern bewacht, damit kein Unbefugter das Gebäude betritt. Die Frauen sind mittlerweile nur noch "Inventar" und werden von einem Wohnungmieter an den nächsten weitergegeben. Thorns Wohnungs- und Berufskollege Sol Roth (William G. Robinson) ist auch kein normales Mitglied der Gesellschaft, sondern aufgrund seines Alters nur noch ein "Polizeibuch", ein Gehilfe der für seinen Vorgesetzten recherchiert. Und was besonders bedrückt ist die Tatsache, dass im Falle von Revolutionen die Menschen mit Schaufelbaggern einfach aufgeladen und nach hinten auf die Ladefläche gekippt werden, ganz so als ob es sich bei ihnen um Schutt oder Abfall handelt, etwas das man so nebenbei entsorgen kann. Verstorbene Menschen werden auch nicht begraben oder eingeäschert, sondern sind ein Fall für die Abfallbeseitigung. Menschlicher Niedergang in seiner vollsten Blüte, aber von der Allgemeinheit akzeptiert.

Thorn ist ein Mann, dem zwar die Umstände nicht wirklich gefallen, sich aber im Gegensatz zu seinem Kollegen Roth auch nicht an alte Zeiten mehr erinnern kann. Roth, auch wenn er etwas schrullig erscheinen mag, ist jemand in dessen Innersten noch sehr viel Wärme und Zuneigung glüht, aber dies mit der Welt nicht mehr in Einklang bringen kann. Als Thorn aus Simonsons Wohnung unglaublicherweise ein Stück Fleisch mitbringt, bricht Roth in Tränen aus weil er sich bereits damit abgefunden hat so etwas nie wieder zu sehen. Thorn kann dessen Sentimentalität nicht teilen, muss aber später in einem Schlüsselmoment erkennen, dass Roths ständige Schwärmerei von den guten alten Zeiten doch seine Berechtigung hat.

Die Kriminalgeschichte ist zwar ein Aufhänger für viele Ereignisse im Film, außerhalb dieser Umwelt würde man aber deutlich erkennen, wie dünn diese Geschichte eigentlich ist. Sie dient vielmehr dazu, verschiedene Aspekte aufzuwerfen und Details erkennbar zu machen, so dass man sich als Zuschauer des öfteren zu fragen hat, ob denn die Gesellschaft von heute nicht vielleicht schon den einen oder anderen Punkt erreicht hat, der hier noch in einer überspizten Form dargestellt wird. Thorns Arbeit und vor allem der Fall Simonson geben ihm die Möglichkeit mal zu sehen, wie andere leben, kurz in eine Welt einzudringen, die ihm sonst verschlossen bleibt. Dabei ist Thorn nicht mal ein strahlender Held, sondern muss sich durch Diebstahl und andere Methoden ebenfalls sein Überleben sichern.

Worum es in "Soylent Green" vielmehr geht: was bedeutet es eigentlich Mensch zu sein? Mensch zu sein in einer Welt, in der das Wort "Mensch" in keinem persönlichen, sondern eher in einem sachlichen Kontext steht und vom eigenen Überleben abhängt? Was bedeutet noch Freundschaft, Liebe, Menschenwürde? All diese Dinge sind zu Schatten längst vergangener Zeiten geworden, die nur noch von wenigen aufrecht gehalten werden. Roth ist einer davon, während Thorn relativ neutral und unemotional durch Leben geht. Die kurze Beziehung zu Simonsons Inventar-Frau Shirl (Leigh Taylor-Young) beginnt und endet höchst unspektakulär, fast sachlich. Als Roth sich schließlich mit seinem Schicksal abfindet und wie allgemein üblich sich an die Abfallbehörde wendet (mehr eine Suizidfarm als alles andere) um seine letzten Minuten mit einer Projektion von Aufnahmen des blauen Himmels, grünen Wiesen und frei umherlaufenden Tieren zu beenden, bahnen sich in Thorn sämtliche Emotionen ihren Lauf, die bis dahin konsequent unterdrückt wurden. Aufgrund der bis dahin so symapthischen Darstellung Robinsons ein Moment, der auch an dem Zuschauer nicht einfach so vorbeiziehen dürfte. Pikanterweise war Robinson zu dem Zeitpunkt der Dreharbeiten selber bereits schwer krank und starb kurze Zeit später an Krebs.

Der größte Pluspunkt des Filmes ist seine Zeitlosigkeit. Auch wenn er in den Siebzigern entstanden ist, so ist dies Jahrzehnt nur an Simonsons Wohnungseinrichtung, den Klamotten der Frauen und an einem doch verdammt antiquiert aussehendem Spielcomputer zu erkennen. Der Film beginnt mit schwarz-weiß Fotos, die die technische Entwicklung und damit verbundenen Nebenwirkungen wie eine Zeitraffer vorbeiziehen lassen. Angefangen von den Pionieren im Westen bis hin zur Industrialisierung, dem Automobilbau und schließlich der langsam herannahenden Überbevölkerung in den Städten. Hier spielt der Film nicht mit einer Fiktion, sondern mit Fakten. Fakten, die zu eben aus dieser vorgestellten möglichen Fiktion eine bittere Realität werden lassen könnten. Die Aufnahmen von den Straßen New Yorks bei Tage sind zudem mit einem grünlich-gelben Filter überlegt worden um den Smog visuell zu verdeutlichen.

Zum Bild

Das Bild der Warner DVD bietet größtenteils die gleiche Qualität wie die schon sehr gute DVD von "Der Omega Mann", allerdings mit ein paar Abstrichen. Insgesamt ist der Transfer schön scharf und bietet einen ausgewogenen Kontrast, könnte nur von der Farbsättigung etwas kräftiger sein. Allerdings weisen die Außenaufnahmen, in denen der "Smog-Filter" eingesetzt wurde, durch die nebelhafte Atmosphäre ein auffällig erhöhtes Rauschen auf. Dies kann man aber wohl weniger dem Mastering für die DVD anlasten, sondern hat seine Ursache vielmehr im Postediting des Films. Diese Szenen weisen auch die meisten Verunreinigungen und Defekte auf, während der Rest des Films nahezu frei davon ist.

Zum Ton

Alle Tonspuren sind frei von Störgeräuschen jeglicher Art. Allerdings könnten der deutsche und englische Track etwas klarer aus den Lautsprechern ertönen. Beide klingen ein wenig dumpf, wobei durch die Synchronisation die Dialogverständlichkeit bei dem deutschen Ton ein wenig besser ist. Untertitel gibt es reichlich, insgesamt sind es 19 Stück, davon jeweils einmal deutsche und englische Untertitel für Hörgeschädigte.

Zu den Features

Im Gegensatz zum zeitgleich erschienenen "Der Omega Mann" bietet Warner auf dieser DVD ein wenig mehr an Bonusmaterial. Das Kernstück bei den Extras dürfte der Audiokommentar von Regisseur Richard Fleischer und der weiblichen Hauptdarstellerin Leigh Taylor-Young sein. Auch wenn der Kommentar ein wenig träge ausgefallen ist, man merkt Fleischer sein Alter an der Stimme an, so können doch beide viele Informationen über den Film an sich und die Dreharbeiten vermitteln. Gerade Leigh Taylor-Young bringt einige interessante Ansatzpunkte zur Handlung und Charakterisierung ins Spiel. Besonders hervorgehoben wird vor allem Edward G. Robinson, der trotz seines Alters und seiner Krankheit seinen Job wie ein Profi erledigte und einen besonderen Platz bei allen Beteiligten einnahm. Die 10-minütige Dokumentation "A Look at the World of Soylent Green" ist eine Behind-the-Scenes Featurette, die parallel zum Film entstand. Dieser Beitrag stammt scheinbar aus einer Videoquelle und die Bildqualität ist nicht die beste. Hier bekommt man wenigstens einen kurzen Einblick, wie die Sequenz der Massenunruhen gefilmt wurde und andere kurze Behind-the-Scenes Eindrücke. Viel mehr kann man in der kurzen Zeit auch eigentlich nicht erwarten. Die folgenden 4 Minuten an "Edward G. Robinsons Party" sind Aufnahmen der kleinen Feier aufgrund eines Jubiläums von Robinson. Abschließend gibt es noch den US-Kinotrailer.

Fazit

"Soylent Green" baut eine recht düstere Vision von der Zukunft der Menschen auf. Zu einer Zeit als das Umweltbewußtsein noch ein untergeordnetes Thema bei der Allgemeinheit war, baute dieser Film seine Handlung in den Rahmen von Überbevölkerung, Nahrungsmittelknappheit, globaler Erwärmung und Luftverschmutzung. Auch wenn die Haupthandlung, das Lösen eines Mordfalls, nicht gerade zu den spannendsten Kriminalfällen der Filmgeschichte gehört, so ist es doch gerade das Drumherum was diese Film so einzigartig macht. Zudem wird der Zuschauer mit Fragen konfrontiert, die jeder für sich selber zu beantworten hat, was ihm eine zusätzliche emotionale Tiefe verleiht. Unterstützt wird das noch von den darstellerischen Leistungen von Charlton Heston und insbesondere Edward G. Robinson. Die DVD von Warner bietet neben einem insgesamt recht guten Bild immerhin noch einen informativen Audiokommentar und ein paar kleinere Extras.


Lese auch die restlichen Informationen








  

alla donn.

PS: das habe ich selbst geschrieben


----------



## Flugrost (7. März 2009)

Thema Science Fiction (is mir eben so eingefallen):

"Liebe Mitbürgerinnen und Mitbürger,

der Jahreswechsel ist die Zeit, einmal Wichtiges von Unwichtigem zu trennen. Was war Ihnen in diesem Jahr wichtig? Ein lang gehegter Wunsch? Die Sorge um einen lieben Menschen? Die Geburt eines eigenen Kindes? Die berufliche Zukunft? Die Zeit für Familie und Freunde?

Oder sich einfach nur kurz bewusst zu machen, welch großes Glück es für uns ist, in Frieden und Sicherheit zu leben? Viele andere, zum Beispiel die Menschen im Nahen Osten, gäben viel dafür. Wir sehen das mit neuer Dramatik wieder in diesen Tagen. Ursache und Wirkung der gegenwärtigen Kämpfe dürfen nicht vergessen werden. Der Terror der Hamas kann nicht akzeptiert werden. Aber vergessen dürfen wir auch nicht, dass es im Interesse der Menschen auf beiden Seiten keine vernünftige Alternative zu dem friedlichen Zusammenleben von Israelis und Palästinensern in zwei Staaten gibt. Was immer die Bundesregierung dazu an Unterstützung geben kann, das wird sie tun.

Gemessen an den Sorgen der Opfer von Kriegen und Gewalt muten unsere Probleme in Deutschland vergleichsweise gering an. Dennoch ist das kein Grund, in unseren Anstrengungen für unser Land nachzulassen.

Vieles von dem, was 2008 wichtig war, bleibt es auch 2009. Das ist im eigenen Leben genauso wie in der Politik.

Deshalb steht für mich auch im kommenden Jahr an erster Stelle, Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten und zu schaffen. Gerade hier ist Deutschland in den vergangenen drei Jahren gut vorangekommen. Es gibt heute mehr Erwerbstätige als je zuvor.

Auch die Sozialversicherungen sind stabiler geworden und die Staatsfinanzen solider. Die Familien wurden gestärkt. Unsere Unternehmen sind wettbewerbsfähiger und unsere Schulen und Universitäten erfolgreicher.

Deutschland ist Integrationsland und wird für immer mehr Migrantinnen und Migranten Heimat.

Das alles sind gute Gründe für Zuversicht. Das alles sind Gründe, auf Deutschlands Kraft und Stärken zu vertrauen. Vertrauen auf das, was wir können, ist gerade jetzt wichtig.

Denn die weltweite Krise berührt auch Deutschland. Finanzielle Exzesse ohne soziales Verantwortungsbewusstsein, das Verlieren von Maß und Mitte mancher Banker und Manager - wahrlich nicht aller, aber mancher - das hat die Welt in diese Krise geführt. Die Welt hat über ihre Verhältnisse gelebt.

Nur wenn wir diese Ursachen benennen, können wir die Welt aus dieser Krise führen. Dazu brauchen wir klare Grundsätze: Der Staat ist der Hüter der wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Ordnung. Der Wettbewerb braucht Augenmaß und soziale Verantwortung. Das sind die Prinzipien der sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Sie gelten bei uns, aber das reicht nicht.

Diese Prinzipien müssen weltweit beachtet werden. Erst das wird die Welt aus dieser Krise führen. Die Welt ist dabei, diese Lektion zu lernen.

Und das ist die Chance, die in dieser Krise steckt, die Chance für internationale Regeln, die sich an den Prinzipien der sozialen Marktwirtschaft orientieren.

Ich werde nicht locker lassen, bis wir solche Regeln erreicht haben.

Liebe Mitbürgerinnen und Mitbürger,

diese Krise kann nur weltweit gelöst werden, aber natürlich leisten wir einen wichtigen Beitrag dazu.

Die Bundesregierung handelt umfassend und entschlossen. Aber ich entscheide nicht danach, wer gerade am lautesten ruft.

Denn es ist Ihr Geld, liebe Mitbürgerinnen und Mitbürger, das Geld der Steuerzahler, für das wir in der Politik Verantwortung tragen.

Deshalb ist unser Maßstab für alle weiteren Entscheidungen so einfach wie eindeutig: Wir machen das, was Arbeitsplätze sichert und schafft, egal ob in kleinen oder in mittleren oder in großen Unternehmen. Arbeit für die Menschen - das ist der Maßstab unseres Handelns.

Deshalb müssen wir zuallererst sicherstellen, dass unsere Betriebe Zugang zu den notwendigen Krediten haben. Der Staat muss hier einspringen, wenn die Banken ihre Aufgaben nicht erfüllen.

Darüber hinaus werden wir zusätzliche Mittel in Zukunftsinvestitionen stecken. Wir werden Straßen und Schienen ausbauen, aber vor allem moderne Wege der Kommunikation, insbesondere auf dem Land.

Wir investieren noch mehr in Schulen, Hochschulen und Universitäten. Das ist Politik für die nächste Generation. Und wir werden bei allem, was wir tun, nicht alte Fehler wiederholen und Wirtschaft und Umwelt gegeneinander ausspielen. Wirtschaft und Klimaschutz, Klimaschutz und Wirtschaft - das geht zusammen, wenn man es nur will. Und wir wollen es. Und wir wollen unseren Fachkräften in den Betrieben eine Brücke bauen, um die schwierige Zeit zu überwinden. Politische Unterstützung der Kurzarbeit und Qualifikation der Mitarbeiter werden verstärkt.

Und wo immer es im Blick auf die nächste Generation verantwortbar ist, werden wir alle, die Steuern und Abgaben zahlen, entlasten.

Das alles stärkt unser Land. Wir handeln schnell und wir denken dabei an die kommenden Generationen. Das ist der Geist, mit dem Deutschland das Jahr 2009 meistern wird.

Meine Devise ist: Wir wollen die Auswirkungen der weltweiten Finanzkrise nicht einfach überstehen. Wir wollen stärker aus ihr herausgehen, als wir hineingekommen sind. Das geht, das können wir gemeinsam schaffen!

Ich habe die wichtigsten Gruppen aus der Wissenschaft, der Wirtschaft, den Banken, den Gewerkschaften, den Bundesländern und den Kommunen zusammengerufen und mit ihnen beraten. Ich habe dabei einen neuen Geist gespürt: Verantwortung für das Ganze. Verantwortung für unser Land.

In der Krise zeigt sich der Gemeinsinn. Dieser Gemeinsinn kann uns jetzt überall voranbringen. Mitte Januar werden wir entscheiden und dann schnell umsetzen.

Ich werde mich im nächsten Jahr regelmäßig mit allen Verantwortlichen treffen und überprüfen, wie wirksam die beschlossenen Maßnahmen sind. Dazu gehört für mich auch, die führenden Vertreter der Oppositionsparteien im Deutschen Bundestag persönlich zu unterrichten.

Auch wenn das kommende Jahr ein Superwahljahr mit der Europawahl, mit mehreren Landtags- und Kommunalwahlen und der Bundestagswahl sein wird, so fühlen wir uns doch in weiten Teilen über die Grenzen der Parteien hinweg unserem Land verpflichtet. Das jedenfalls spüre ich in vielen Gesprächen.

Liebe Mitbürgerinnen und Mitbürger,

wir Deutschen haben schon ganz andere Herausforderungen gemeistert, im kommenden Jahr werden wir uns daran erinnern.

Wir haben das zerstörte Deutschland nach dem Krieg aufgebaut und fest in Europa verankert. 2009 feiern wir den 60. Geburtstag der Bundesrepublik und mit dem Grundgesetz die freiheitlichste und gerechteste Ordnung, die Deutschland je hatte.

Wir haben die Einheit in Freiheit erreicht. 2009 feiern wir den 20. Jahrestag des Falls der Berliner Mauer. Vor 20 Jahren stand unser Land vor der Aufgabe, die Folgen der sozialistischen Planwirtschaft zu beseitigen. Auch wenn ohne Zweifel noch viel zu tun bleibt, so sind wir alles in allem doch ein gewaltiges Stück vorangekommen.

Und auch das gelang in einer gemeinschaftlichen Anstrengung. Ich kenne viele Menschen, die sich etwas zutrauen und anpacken, in Ost wie West.

Wir können uns viel zutrauen und gemeinsam noch mehr erreichen.

Ich bin überzeugt davon: Wenn sich auch im kommenden Jahr jeder an seiner Stelle für etwas einsetzt, das für ihn in diesem Land besonders liebens- oder lebenswert ist, dann wird es uns allen noch besser gehen.

Liebe Mitbürgerinnen und Mitbürger,

ich wünsche Ihnen, dass Sie alles in allem mit Dankbarkeit auf das vergangene Jahr zurücksehen können. All denen, die in diesem Jahr mit Sorgen und mit Trauer leben mussten, wünsche ich Trost und Kraft, um den Beginn des neuen Jahres mit neuer Zuversicht begehen zu können.

Ich wünsche Ihnen allen ein erfülltes, ein glückliches und ein gesegnetes Jahr 2009."


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2009)

Das Wichtigste im Überblick
Die Europäische Union plant für das Jahr 2011 einen gemeinschaftsweiten Zensus. Bei einem Zensus handelt es sich um eine Erhebung, die ermittelt, wie viele Menschen in einem Land, in einer Stadt leben, wie sie wohnen und arbeiten. Eine EU-Verordnung vom 9. Juli 2008 verpflichtet die Mitgliedstaaten der Europäischen Union, dazu Daten anhand eines festgelegten Katalogs von Merkmalen im Jahr 2011 zu erheben. Damit werden die Ergebnisse EU-weit vergleichbar sein. In Deutschland hatten sich die Regierungsparteien bereits auf eine Teilnahme am Zensus 2011 in ihrem Koalitionsvertrag vom 11. November 2005 geeinigt. Am 29. August 2006 beschloss das Bundeskabinett in einer Grundsatzentscheidung, den Zensus in Deutschland als registergestütztes Verfahren durchzuführen. Am 13. Dezember 2007 trat das Zensusvorbereitungsgesetz 2011 in Kraft. Es ist die gesetzliche Grundlage für die konkreten Vorbereitungen für den Zensus 2011 in Deutschland. Die Durchführung des Zensus 2011 in Deutschland selbst soll ein Zensusgesetz regeln, dessen Entwurf am 3. Dezember 2008 vom Bundeskabinett verabschiedet wurde. Im Unterschied zu einer traditionellen Volkszählung wird beim registergestützten Zensus nicht mehr jeder Haushalt befragt, sondern es werden vor allem Verwaltungsregister zur Gewinnung der Daten genutzt. Neben der Bundesregierung haben sich  vor dem Hintergrund der für die kommenden Jahre und Jahrzehnte anstehenden politischen und gesellschaftlichen Herausforderungen  zahlreiche Politiker und andere Entscheidungsträger für einen neuen Zensus ausgesprochen.
Neue Bevölkerungszahlen sind notwendig
Deutschland benötigt einen neuen Zensus, denn die aktuellen Bevölkerungs- und Wohnungszahlen basieren auf Fortschreibungen der letzten Volkszählungen. Diese fanden in Deutschland zuletzt im früheren Bundesgebiet im Jahre 1987 und in der ehemaligen DDR 1981 statt. Im Laufe der Jahre nehmen Ungenauigkeiten in der Fortschreibung und in den auf Volkszählungsdaten basierenden Stichproben zu. Aber auch historische Umbrüche, wie die Wiedervereinigung und die vielen Umzüge, insbesondere von Ost nach West, machen einen neuen Zensus notwendig. Die gegenwärtig von der amtlichen Statistik durch die Fortschreibung ermittelten Bevölkerungszahlen sind vermutlich deutlich überhöht. Um wie viel genau, wissen wir erst nach dem neuen Zensus. Genaue Bevölkerungszahlen sind für eine Vielzahl von Bereichen von zentraler Bedeutung: Zum Beispiel werden der Finanzausgleich zwischen den Bundesländern und die Einteilung der Bundestagswahlkreise anhand der Einwohnerzahlen vorgenommen. Aber auch für die Planung neuer Schulen, Krankenhäuser und Einrichtungen für ältere Menschen muss man genau wissen, wie viele Menschen wo leben und wie alt sie sind. Fehlen verlässliche Bevölkerungszahlen, kann es zu Fehlentscheidungen kommen. Die Ergebnisse eines Zensus nutzen uns allen.
Ein neues Verfahren: der registergestützte Zensus
Mit dem Zensus 2011 wird in Deutschland ein neues Verfahren eingeführt, das sich erheblich von einer traditionellen Volkszählung unterscheidet: Beim registergestützten Zensus werden hauptsächlich vorhandene Verwaltungsregister  vor allem Melderegister und Register der Bundesagentur für Arbeit  genutzt. Informationen über die Gebäude und Wohnungen, die nicht flächendeckend durch die Verwaltung erfasst sind, werden daneben per Post bei den Gebäude- und Wohnungseigentümern erhoben. Andere Fragen, wie etwa zur Bildung und Ausbildung oder über die Erwerbstätigkeit, werden nur bei einem kleinen Teil der Einwohnerinnen und Einwohner in Form repräsentativer Stichproben erhoben. Die Statistischen Ämter des Bundes und der Länder haben das neue Verfahren des registergestützten Zensus in den Jahren 2001 bis 2003 erfolgreich getestet: Der Zensus 2011 wird zu zuverlässigen Ergebnissen führen und entlastet gleichzeitig die Bürgerinnen und Bürger von Auskunftspflichten; zugleich fallen deutlich geringere Kosten an, da nur ein Teil der Einwohner befragt wird.


----------



## Flugrost (8. März 2009)

Wie benutzt man japanische Sägen und wie wechselt man das Blatt?

Ryoba Japanische Sägen arbeiten auf Zug. Beim Ansetzen der Säge fangen Sie nicht vorne am Sägeblatt an, sondern hinten - sonst haben Sie nichts zum Ziehen. Benutzen Sie ruhig wie Sie es gewohnt sind den Daumen als Führungshilfe. Ebenso wie Sie es gewohnt sind winkeln Sie die Säge zum Werkstück etwas an. Halten sie die Säge nicht am ganz vorderen Teil des Griffes fest sondern eher weiter hinten. Mit der Zeit finden Sie die beste Handhaltung selbst heraus.

Sägen sie mit gleichmäßigen ruhigen Zügen und wenig Druck. Den optimalen Winkel beim Sägen finden Sie selbst heraus, indem Sie ihn einfach ein paarmal wechseln. Sägen Sie anfangs nicht zu schnell und nicht mit zu großem Druck, sonst verläuft die Säge. Bei größeren Werkstücken können Sie auch zweihändig sägen. Halten Sie dabei die Hände am Griff soweit auseinander wie möglich.

Bei wildwüchsigem Holz und tieferen Schnitten achten sie darauf, daß das Sägeblatt nicht verklemmt. Benutzen Sie einen Keil am Sägeschnittanfang, um die Holzteile auseinanderzuhalten. Üben Sie auch keinen plötzlichen Druck aus, wenn die Gefahr des Klemmens besteht. Ihr Sägeblatt kann dabei brechen, sich verbiegen oder Zähne können ausbrechen. Vermeiden sie auch das Verkanten - eine Säge mit einem Knick im Blatt schafft keinen geraden Schnitt mehr. Die meisten Anwender wechseln ihr Sägeblatt nicht, weil es stumpf geworden ist, sondern aufgrund unsachgemäßer Behandlung!

Die Säge ist nicht rostfrei - wie alle guten Schneidstähle. Sie sollte daher nicht in feuchter Umgebung gelagert werden. Eine übertriebene Umsicht ist nicht erforderlich, ein paar Regentropfen während der Arbeit schaden nicht, wenn die Lagerung dann trocken erfolgt. Bei längerem Nichtgebrauch ölen Sie das Blatt ein.
Das Wechseln des Sägeblattes bei der Kataba und bei der Dozuki von Bakuma

Säge Säge

Schlagen Sie mit der Vorderkante des Blattes leicht auf einen Hartholzklotz, das Blatt kann dann mühelos ausgehängt werden. Nach dem Einhängen des neuen Blattes schlagen Sie mit dem kurzen Rücken bei der Kataba, bzw. mit dem langen Rücken bei der Dozuki wiederum leicht auf einen Hartholzklotz.
Das Wechseln des Sägeblattes bei der Ryoba von Bakuma

Säge Säge

Öffnen sie den Verschluß, wie in 1 beschrieben, halten Sie mit der einen Hand den Griff und in der anderen das Blatt (Vorsicht scharf, nehmen sie ein Tuch!)und drücken sie dieses nach unten wie unter 2 beschrieben. Hängen sie es nun einfach aus. Hängen sie das neue Blatt ein, und drücken sie es wieder nach oben. Anschließend wird der Verschluß betätigt. Achten sie darauf, daß der Bügel in die Aussparung kommt.


----------



## UHU69 (8. März 2009)

Guckst du hier:

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Langeweile


----------



## Flugrost (8. März 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Langeweile



*Frei verwendbar zum Wohle der Menschheit*


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Langeweile



Wört


----------



## face-to-ground (8. März 2009)

hmm..... wer von euch hat meine flex geklaut? der zeittotschläger sieht anders aus...
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Zeittotschläger


----------



## face-to-ground (8. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g02JiwwG5mg"]YouTube - Bushido-Blaues Licht (+Lycris)[/ame]


----------



## Flugrost (23. März 2009)

möchten sie das auflösung jetzt sehen?...........Ja
ist das das was sie haben wollten?..............Ja
hab ich noch nie gesehen diese sachen.....was ist das?......Sprengzünder
das...wozu ist das?...........das ist Blaues Licht.
und was macht es?.......es leuchtet Blau...................

VERSE 1:
Das ist Blaues Licht ich bin Jungunternehmer
ihr werdet alle immer noch gebumst von der Gema
EGJ es gibt für uns keine Gegner
ich fahre 7er und du kommst unter die Räder
Blaues Licht ich mach deine sandburg kapput
Ich habe seit meinem ersten Verse auf Hamburg gespuckt
Sonny Black ich habe dich beim Kampfsport geputzt
verweise deine freundin an den Schwanz und sie lutscht
das ist Blaues Licht yeah los gehts hand hoch
ich bin so was ähnliches wie john J.Rambo
ihr fragt euch alle woher kommt dieser man wo
ich bin Antiterrorkampf selbstmord kommando
Blaues Licht jetzt wird in der Dunkelheit gefeuert
es kann jeden treffen wie bei trunkenheit am steuer
ich guck euch an und ihr tunten seid bescheuert
du willst ****en hast du heute schon deinen Unterleib gesäubert

HOOK:
Das ist Blaues Licht was macht es? es leuchtet Blau
guck alle rapper klettern jetzt die Bäume rauf
guck alle kids rasten jetzt vor freude aus
ich bin Böser als wäre ich mit dem Teufel down

Das ist Blaues Licht was macht es? es leuchtet Blau
was ich mache nichts ich ****e euren sound
sag wer ist dieser junge hier den Deutschland braucht
****e dich ****e ihn eure freunde auch

VERSE 2
Das ist Blaues Licht wenn ich fahr ich ein Jeep
das ist Schöneberg das hier ist nicht Malibubeach
hör mir zu ich liege einfach meine parts auf die beats
junge das hier sind die Berlin-Araber-Gees
das ist Blaues Licht der heilige befehl
bevor du dich verstehst liegt deine leiche in der Spree
meine feinde können die ******* nicht verstehen
es ist HighLife ich verticke steine beim Büffet
Das ist Blaues Licht nimm nicht meinen namen in den Mund
komm in meinem Hood ich geb dir meinen Samen in den Mund
du hast pech weil wir dich einfach schlagen ohne grund
Raptile die behinderte blamage wird gebumst
das ist Blaues Licht weil ich aus dem elend kam
und du stehst einfach da so wie ein pelikan
wer ist Playboy wir machen die Ladies an
ich birng das game zurück wieder in der 80ies BAM

HOOK



VERSE 3
Das hier ist Blaues Licht die Pforte hin zum freisein
und ich habe es geschafft vom Bordstein bis zur Skyline
ich fahr auf Tour meine cordon muss dabei sein
ich schreib einen text sofort fällt mir dieser scheiß ein
das ist Blaues Licht das hier ist Tempelhof
eurer Sound ist unenwickelt wie ein Embryo
du bist ein rentner und du fühlst dich nur beim Camping wohl
nächstes Jahr hole ich mir einen neuen Benz in Chrom
das hier ist Blaues Licht wie bei nem Irakkrieger
du findest dich bald als pennner in nem park wieder
wenn meine freunde kommen junge dann bezahl lieber
ich bleibe Championsleague du bist Regional Liga
das hier ist Blaues Licht Miami Vice
ihr promotet eine Platte voller peinlichem scheiß
ich bin nummer 1 das sind die zeichen der zeit
ich bin gemein wie 10 du bist nur gemein so wie 3 yeah

HOOK

mal wieder Unterschichtfernsehen erster Güte ...


----------



## face-to-ground (23. März 2009)

das schöne filmzitat von rambo so zu verschandeln...ich glaub, ich renne noch ne runde im kreis und rufe 'ente, ente, ente'


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2009)

@Fliegendöner,

45,3


----------



## Flugrost (26. März 2009)

Märsi.


----------



## LDVelo (26. März 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> YouTube - Bushido-Blaues Licht (+Lycris)



Einige Lieder von Bushido sind schon richtig gut, z.B jene die wirklich eine Aussage haben wie z.B. "Janine", "Engel", "Für immer jung" usw..

Aber das hier is mal wieder Ghettorap der dümmsten und niveaulosesten Kategorie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. März 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Einige Lieder von Bushido sind schon richtig gut


Bisher konnte ich dich ja gut leiden, aber dieser Eindruck bröckelt gerade...!


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> "Janine", "Engel"



waren diese Titel nicht von Falco?


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2009)

Engel ist von Rammstein.


----------



## LDVelo (26. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bisher konnte ich dich ja gut leiden, aber dieser Eindruck bröckelt gerade...!


 Ja ne is klar, also ich hör nicht viel HipHop aber ich finde man muss dieses Genre auch nicht generell verteufeln. Es ist nicht alles Sido

Einfach mal anhören:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VOYYYHj8s8"]YouTube - Janine - Bushido[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWxoKCJtr8c"]YouTube - Bushido - Engel[/ame]


----------



## Flugrost (26. März 2009)

Nein Danke.


----------



## LDVelo (27. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nein Danke.



Bitte


----------



## Zelle (27. März 2009)

Wenn man Schmalz mag ...


----------



## Bumble (27. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wenn man Schmalz mag ...



Ohrenschmalz halt


----------



## Zelle (27. März 2009)




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar, also ich hör nicht viel HipHop aber ich finde man muss dieses Genre auch nicht generell verteufeln. Es ist nicht alles Sido


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung! Aber meine Auffassung von gutem Hip Hop kann mit Bushido und genau so auch mit Sido, Aggro-Gedöns etc. unter absolut keinsten Umständen auf einen Nenner gebracht werden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach alles die gleiche Gülle, sorry. Ich würde da in Sachen Qualität mal ein paar Stichworte wie Blumentopf, Freundeskreis, 5 Sterne, Fanta 4, Beginner oder auf der anderen Seite vom Teich Fugees, Cypress Hill, Ghetto Boys, LL Cool J, John Forte, Wu-Tang, Public Enemy, House of Pain oder, Vorsicht Klassiker: Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince (na, wer kennt die noch? ) in den Raum werfen  Bei denen, die davon noch aktiv sind, beschränkt sich das mMn auch hauptsächlich auf die alten Sachen - leider!


...und draußen kommt grad die Sonne durch - ich will raus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (27. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung! Aber meine Auffassung von gutem Hip Hop kann mit Bushido und genau so auch mit Sido, Aggro-Gedöns etc. unter absolut keinsten Umständen auf einen Nenner gebracht werden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss zugeben das ich viele von den genannten nicht kenne, beschäftige mich nicht so mit HipHop.Allerdings finde ich das man z.B. Fanta4 nicht mit Bushido vergleichen kann. Fanta4  macht eher diesen (auch sehr unterhaltsamen) Comedy-Quatsch-HipHop und Bushido fährt halt die gewöhnliche Schiene.

Aber was soll das ganze Gerede, es geht eh nix über Rock! (und was im weitestesten Sinne noch als Rock bezeichnet werden kann)


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Aber was soll das ganze Gerede, es geht eh nix über Rock! (und was im weitestesten Sinne noch als Rock bezeichnet werden kann)


Dazu sag ich im guten alten Rocker Style mal nur: word! 


BTW: eine Diskussion mit Inhalt in einem Anti-Thread... spinnen wir eigentlich?!?


----------



## LDVelo (27. März 2009)

> BTW: eine Diskussion mit Inhalt in einem Anti-Thread... spinnen wir eigentlich?!?



Hoffentlich gibts keine Verwarnung


----------



## Bumble (27. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...und draußen kommt grad die Sonne durch



Wo ?


----------



## LDVelo (27. März 2009)

> ...und draußen kommt grad die Sonne durch - ich will raus!!


In welchem Flugzeug sitzt du denn?

Edit: Ich nehm alles zurück und bitte vielmals um Verzeihung ;-) Es scheint ja tatsächlich die Sonne


----------



## Zelle (27. März 2009)

Wohl eher wieder "Flugzeug" geraucht


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wo ?


Landaach. Aber immer nur sporadisch und von sehr kurzer Dauer. Und meistens begleitet von Sturmböen 




Zelle schrieb:


> Wohl eher wieder "Flugzeug" geraucht


Leider nicht


----------



## Bumble (27. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wohl eher wieder "Flugzeug" geraucht



Kann man den Armin rauchen ?


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2009)

so - jetzt aber zurück zum thema sonst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kann man den Armin rauchen ?


1 Schoppen Rieslingschorle für den, ders probiert!


----------



## face-to-ground (27. März 2009)

nen weiteren schoppen von mir für denjenigen, der das überlebt, bzw. ohne irgendwelche geistigen schäden übersteht


----------



## Houschter (27. März 2009)

Hmmm, schon zwei, langsam wird's interessant.


----------



## Flugrost (27. März 2009)

einen für den gerauchten?


----------



## Bumble (27. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> einen für den gerauchten?



Nix da, du sollst gefälligst still halten während du geraucht wirst.


----------



## Flugrost (27. März 2009)

Das ist eine falsche Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2009)

Wenn du maßgeblich dazu beiträgst, dich rauchen zu lassen, könnte man drüber reden...!

Kleine Anmerkung: es gilt nicht, wenn jemand irgendwo an dir zieht, während du anderswo dampfst 

Ich würde mir vorher noch überlegen, ob dir das den möglichen Image-Schaden wert ist... evtl. könnte man dann belegbar von dir sagen, dass man dich in der Pfeife rauchen kann


----------



## Flugrost (27. März 2009)

DIE Pfeife musst Du erstmal besorgen ... 
Ich kenne zwar Pfeifen, die groß genug sind - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Reden wir lieber nicht über lebendige Attrappen


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. März 2009)

Ich habe schonmal meine große Pfeife rausgeholt, irgendwie werd ich dich da rein kriegen


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2009)

@Fliegendöhner,


----------



## Flugrost (1. April 2009)

Merci, Huru - dat Filmchen gefällt 
... sogar mit Poppszene!


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2009)

is halt ein Porno


----------



## mtb_nico (2. April 2009)

Wirklich zu geil der Streifen...


----------



## guru39 (21. April 2009)

Test meiner neuen Signatur


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Test meiner neuen Signatur









Aber hoffentlich! 
__woanders auch...


----------



## Levty (22. April 2009)

Die HP gefällt. 
Und jetzt her mit meinen Schonern 

Und ich brauch einen eurer Knaben mit Schaufel und Rad bei mir im Hasenleiser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hasenleiser!



Was ist das absurdes?


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was ist das absurdes?




Lev baut mit der Stadt Heidelberg da (Stadtteil von HD) nen Pumptrack, das ganze wurde von Sportkreis Heidelberg und HD-Freeride ins rollen gebracht.

alla donn.


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Lev baut mit der Stadt Heidelberg da (Stadtteil von HD) nen Pumptrack, das ganze wurde von Sportkreis Heidelberg und HD-Freeride ins rollen gebracht.
> 
> alla donn.




Was solln des, is jo sinnvoll 

@Quente,
bist das Du, oder bin isch des


----------



## Quente (15. Mai 2009)

nee, nee bin ich nicht, mein sechserpack ist im speckmantel.


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2009)

isch bin es auch nicht  Dann muss es Kelme sein


----------



## Quente (15. Mai 2009)

nee, der kann es auch nicht sein, der ist jünger, der sieht nur so alt aus.
vielleicht der nachtvogel


----------



## UHU69 (17. Mai 2009)

Quente schrieb:


> vielleicht der nachtvogel



ich bin zwar alt, aber ich seh richtig gut aus - vor allem nackisch


----------



## Flugrost (17. Mai 2009)

Das war mal wieder leider zuviel Information für heute.


----------



## UHU69 (17. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder leider zuviel Information für heute.



Schlaf gut und träum schön (Für Ältere: Gute Nacht, John-Boy)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (18. Mai 2009)

Bye Jim Bob.


----------



## Quente (18. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bye Jim Bob.


 


......stört es dich wenn ich noch eine Spitzkehre übe?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TBpVmlAZ1o"]YouTube - SNAIX NeuroBike - Koordination, Challenge und Fun pur[/ame]


----------



## Zelle (18. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbb1Dse05E8"]YouTube - Grindcook - RÃ¼hrei the Grindcore Way[/ame]


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2009)

Ihr seid alle doof


----------



## Zelle (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2009)

:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (2. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> :kotz:



sind das die einzelnen Stationen eines AWP-Fred-Lesers oder funktioniert da grad mein _Smily2German-Firefoggs-Plugin_ net gscheit?


----------



## donnersberger (2. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Lev baut mit der Stadt Heidelberg da (Stadtteil von HD) nen Pumptrack, das ganze wurde von Sportkreis Heidelberg und HD-Freeride ins rollen gebracht.
> 
> alla donn.



kamma da einfach zum Trak-Pumpen vorbeikommen, oda gibts da Audienz-Zeiten?


----------



## UHU69 (3. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle doof



Stümmt

Deswegen lesen wir ja diesen Fräd


----------



## UHU69 (3. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> :kotz:



Du hast  und  vergessen


----------



## THBiker (3. Juni 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> kamma da einfach zum Trak-Pumpen vorbeikommen, oda gibts da Audienz-Zeiten?



Dreck pumpen 

hier vielleicht


----------



## Zelle (3. Juni 2009)

*Güllepumpe?*


----------



## Quente (3. Juni 2009)

Tieeeef durchschnauf
aaaahhhhh der Tag ist gerettetet
Danke


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> kamma da einfach zum Trak-Pumpen vorbeikommen, oda gibts da Audienz-Zeiten?



ganste hin wann de willscht


----------



## donnersberger (3. Juni 2009)

ei dann werd isch do mo demnäggscht rummdonnere


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2009)

:döner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (8. Juli 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> :döner:



du meinst, dieser smiley fehlt in diesem fred:


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2009)

:titten: fehlt aber auch


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juli 2009)

Der auch:

ussy:


----------



## UHU69 (8. Juli 2009)

:Hefeweizen ohne Zitrone:


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2009)

: puff :


----------



## Quente (8. Juli 2009)

isch bin joo schunn ruisch.... autsch!


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2009)

:döner: uff: :titten:


schau mer mal


----------



## UHU69 (10. Juli 2009)

heute :Glühwein:


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2009)

Da fällt mir ein Witz aus meiner Jugendzeit ein.

Was ist das, ne Leiche 2 Bretter und 3 Nägel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. Juli 2009)

Ein Jesus Baukasten


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2009)

jep


----------



## UHU69 (12. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ...ein Witz aus meiner Jugendzeit ...



Verdammt lang her...


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2009)

Was ist grün und steht aufgebrezelt am Straßenrand?


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Verdammt lang her...



oh ja


----------



## Houschter (12. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was ist grün und steht aufgebrezelt am Straßenrand?



Eine Froschtituierte ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (13. Juli 2009)

Sherlock Holmes und Dr. Watson sind am Zelten. 
Mitten in der Nacht wird Dr. Watson von Sherlock Holmes geweckt. 
Er wird von ihm gefragt, was er sieht. "Ich sehe Sterne am Himmel." "Und was hat dieses zu bedeuten?" 
Darauf hin antwortet Dr. Watson. "Das es im Universum sicherlich intelligentes Leben gibt. Und sehr viele Planeten." 

"Quatsch. Man hat uns gerade das Zelt geklaut."


----------



## pfalz (13. Juli 2009)

Und was ist braun und steht am Straßenrand?


----------



## iTom (13. Juli 2009)

Das hier?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Das hier?


Nä, ä Erdnutt 


@ High-City-Citizen:


----------



## guru39 (4. August 2009)

Sehr geil 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJEAn33Yc3E"]YouTube - Kalkofes Mattscheibe - Amigos CD Vorstellung[/ame]


----------



## UHU69 (5. August 2009)

Isch hab alle CDs von denen


----------



## mtb_nico (5. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8"]YouTube - Lamas mit HÃ¼ten [german Fandub][/ame]


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2009)




----------



## Zelle (9. August 2009)

:daumendöner:


----------



## Flugrost (9. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


>


Der war echt schnell, Kompliment!
Hat mir gefallen - incl. Bierdoseninterview.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (11. August 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Der war echt schnell, Kompliment!
> Hat mir gefallen - incl. Bierdoseninterview.



stümmt!
suppa Fahrt und luschdigges Interview
die bluetooth-bierdosen-ycrophone werden auch immer besser


----------



## Zelle (2. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jdqk7BUSm0"]YouTube - neuer tipp aus FRAUENTAUSCH!! Hammer!!!! [/ame]


----------



## iTom (2. September 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> YouTube - neuer tipp aus FRAUENTAUSCH!! Hammer!!!!



Der isn Verschwender, ich nehme nur die abgerissene Ecke Papier   ...einlagig, aber beidseitig!!!!


----------



## Zelle (3. September 2009)




----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


>




*Schroiner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4w23Mw-4MQ"]YouTube- Star Wars uff pÃ¤lzisch Episoden 1 bis 10[/ame]


----------



## Flugrost (6. November 2009)

...Lappeduddel... uvm


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. November 2009)

Un Määschder, wie laafts?
[...]
Isch dein Woikeller leer oder was?


----------



## Don Stefano (6. November 2009)

Won die Kährwe ins Wasser follt isch de Deifel los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (6. November 2009)

eijoooooo geeeeeet net gibts net


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVB4kUK6UY8"]YouTube- Bohemian Rhapsody Muppets style[/ame]


----------



## LDVelo (27. November 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Der isn Verschwender, ich nehme nur die abgerissene Ecke Papier   ...einlagig, aber beidseitig!!!!



Du bist aber auch ein Verschwender!!! Du nimmst die Ecke als Ganzes? So ein Streifen Klopapier ist aus verschiedenen Lagen zusammengepresst. Ich zerteile das Eckchen dann immer in die einzelnen Fasern und kann dieses somit für 3 große Geschäfte verwenden, alles Andere is doch  reine Verschwendung

Der ist doch durch der Typ oder?
Sich den Finger mit Sch..sse vollschmieren um zu sparen aber dann mit ner Adidas Kappe rumrennen, was für ein Depp!


----------



## donnersberger (27. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> YouTube- Bohemian Rhapsody Muppets style


----------



## donnersberger (3. Dezember 2009)

falls jemandem von Euch was doofes passiert ist - no fear, das hier war bestimmt schlimmer:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8ZmOgMlyRE"]YouTube- Forklift accident brings down a warehouse in Russia[/ame]


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (3. Dezember 2009)

Ist das die Fortsetzung von "Staplerfahrer Klaus"?

...hätten die besser doch nicht die Regale bei IKEA gekauft.


----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPnb1WLEE1w"]YouTube- Kettenreaktion[/ame]


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2009)

Nöchn Vüdeo.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udlxr8t1nZM"]YouTube- xphone promo[/ame]


----------



## michar (5. Januar 2010)

is der bruchpilot auch hier im forum..wenn ja..herzlichen glueckwunsch! aber immerhin...drangeblieben..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QiRA9IsSNY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Wolfsschanze[/ame]


----------



## Bumble (5. Januar 2010)

Hast du es nach 4 Jahren auch entdeckt das Video. 

Wie schnell muss ich sein.  

Immer wieder geil das video.


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute Zelle und viele Döner! 
-> http://www.pfaelzer-biker.de/?p=315


----------



## Zelle (8. Januar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ich hoffe du bekommst das, was du am besten gebrauchen kannst: (...) und endlich mal ein Radel, das nicht den Namen Fahrende Ersatzteilsammlung verdient! PROST!



Danke! ABER:

*FAHRENDE ERSATZTEILSAMMLUNG?*  

Welches dieser Teile würdest Du denn noch als Ersatzteil verwenden? Das ist ein Rad für Profis, da kann nicht jeder mit um!


----------



## Flugrost (8. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute, Freund Zelle!


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2010)

Aüch vön mir älles güte Zölle


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch und viele  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (8. Januar 2010)

Danke euch! Der Geburtstagsdöner gefällt mir sehr gut ... fast das beste Geschenk heute


----------



## Flugrost (8. Januar 2010)

Und der Rucksack?


----------



## Zelle (9. Januar 2010)

#1


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Januar 2010)

ich platz mal hier in die angeregte diskussion ein und hoffe, das das vid noch nicht geposted wurde.

ihr könnt ja mitspielen und versuchen, nicht zu lachen 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65gr1RyqZtY"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2010)

Der Pimmel über Berlin  Der ist doch von Wim Wenders


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Januar 2010)

lerne google besser kennen....

also: gebt mal bei Google direkt auf der homepage (http://www.google.de) in das Suchfeld ein:

  mein freund ist
  meine freundin ist
  mein mann ist
  meine frau ist

nicht RETURN drücken, sondern abwarten, was Google vorschlägt, wie es weitergehen könnte...   ;-) 

man könnte ja echt meinen, das wir ne kranke zivilisation sind...


@guru: hab das bad wildbad-vid erst jetzt gesehen, klasse!


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Januar 2010)

"meine frau ist die beste" hat die meisten hits


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Januar 2010)

Gewundert hat mich da nix... 
Don Stefano, nach dem 6. Januar nimmt man den Weihnachtsschmuck gewöhnlich ab...


----------



## Bumble (21. Januar 2010)

Sehr interessant ist auch, dass Punkt 1 bei "meine Freundin ist" dann bei "meine Frau ist" erst garnicht mehr auftaucht. 

Manche Probleme lösen sich von selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (21. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Fragestellung auf die Unerfahrenheit der Fragesteller zurück zu führen ist.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Januar 2010)

Wie auch immer, Weihnachten ist vorbei! 
Und der Winter hoffentlich auch bald...


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Januar 2010)

Jetz nerv halt nich rum, das richtige Profilbild will auch erst wieder gefunden werden.

Ich hoffe du gibst jetzt Ruhe.


----------



## Levty (21. Januar 2010)

Kaum ist der Exilschwabe wieder da, schon geht der Unsinn hier weiter, herjemene.


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Januar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Kaum ist der Exilschwabe wieder da, schon geht der Unsinn hier weiter, herjemene.



klappe halten und weiter lernen! was treibst du eigentlich hier? willste wieder durch alle prüfungen rasseln?



Bumble schrieb:


> Sehr interessant ist auch, dass Punkt 1 bei "meine Freundin ist" dann bei "meine Frau ist" erst garnicht mehr auftaucht.
> 
> Manche Probleme lösen sich von selbst.


----------



## Bumble (21. Januar 2010)

Punkt 3 bei "meine Frau ist" finde ich auch sehr geil 

Kann man sowas nicht von der Steuer absetzen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (22. Januar 2010)

@Don Stefano:
Wilkommen im Jahr MMX und alles Gute!


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Januar 2010)

@Zimbiene: Danke für die Wünsche, mir geht es schon viel besser. 

Lustig finde ich es auch, mal ein paar andere Modalverben auszuprobieren: hat, wird, kann ...


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Januar 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich es auch, mal ein paar andere Modalverben auszuprobieren: hat, wird, kann ...




Meine Freundin will... sich nicht rasieren: 146.000 Einträge! 
ist das alles schräg  

und auch hier wieder ein altersunterschied zwischen "meine freundin/frau wird" 

ok, kommen wir zu etwas völlig anderem: wem männerfussball zu brutal ist, sollte frauenfussball anschauen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LPIUI_CY44"]YouTube- (Bodies Hit the Floor) Elizabeth Lambert vs BYU[/ame]


----------



## Zelle (25. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36oKXLFX-3w"]YouTube- Maskottchen erschreckt Leute[/ame]


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2010)

Am Schluss haben dir die Opfer aber ordentlich eingeschenkt 

Schöne Abwechslung zum Tauben vergiften


----------



## Zelle (4. September 2010)




----------



## Zelle (4. September 2010)




----------



## donnersberger (6. September 2010)

was man so erlebt ...

zwei kids, die wir beim Alpenx auf einer Berghütte getroffen haben:
das eine: bist du auch bei facebook?
das andere: ja schon, aber meins ist schon voll *grins*


----------



## Zelle (17. Oktober 2010)




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2010)

Ist ganz witzig, die bei Facebook zu verfolgen... haut ab und zu einige richtig gute Puns raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (21. November 2011)

Nicht, dass dieser tolle Fred noch ganz stirb.

Gruß an alle außer Nico!


----------



## guru39 (21. November 2011)

HüHü Zöllä


----------



## Zelle (29. November 2011)




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2011)

Der Schnurres steht dir gut!


----------



## donnersberger (5. Dezember 2011)

Du wirst dringend als Gesichtsmoddl gesucht !!!

Du willst berühmt werden?
Dein Gesicht soll überall auf juhtjube, fimeo,..  gesehen werden?
Du hast ein stabiles Gesicht?

Dann schau Dir folgendes Vorbereitungsvideo an: youtube.com/watch?v=tbX0Wa41lgY

Das ganze soll dann später mit Schneebällen (ist ja leider noch nicht soweit..) erweitert werden...

Auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit


----------



## Flugrost (5. Dezember 2011)

Zelle, dieses Video hat mich intellektuell gefordert. Merci. Die Eisprinzessin würde, hier geposted einiges abrunden...


----------



## donnersberger (6. Dezember 2011)

@Flugrost: haste den Dancer komplett angeguckt? Kompliment!


@Gürü: das ist das Video, von dem ich gestern beim Schoppen bei Dir erzählt hab, hier nochmal mit direkt link:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbX0Wa41lgY"]Slow Motion water balloon to the face - GoPro slo mo time warp      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Joshua60 (6. Dezember 2011)

und im Anschluss daran 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=j_OyHUqIIOU

auch nicht schlecht

@Döner: nais schört


----------



## donnersberger (6. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

